# Hi there



## skippy3165

Hi there just wondering if there is many people from Pembrokeshire out there.

Skippy


----------



## nicola.t

Hi there Skippy,

I live in St Davids. Where abouts are you?

Nicola


----------



## kara76

I live in clunderwen...where are you girls?

fancy a meet up?


----------



## elemnat

hi girls,

I live just outside haverfordwest. Just moved here from Plymouth and dont know anybody but dp's family. Feeling a little homesick   so be great to get to know local lasses.

Elaine


----------



## kara76

so should we sort a meet out?

we all have something is common, im free friday


----------



## skippy3165

Hi Nicola and Girls

I live in Pembroke Dock.  Its nice to know your not the only one in this part of Wales.

Good Luck to you all.

Skippy


----------



## kara76

omg girls we are all so close.....do you fancy a meet up


----------



## elemnat

A meet would be good, but please pick somewhere easy to find, I'm the new girl to Wales (and only know where the local Tesco's is   ) and get lost VERY easily!!
I'll need to bring baby Alfie with me if you dont mind,

SKIPPY I've been to Pembroke Dock, but dont know how to get there   
but know you're on my doorstep.

have to go Sir Alfie calling me

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hello Lovely ladies

At last a real meet up thread for the people in this lovely part of Wales.

I also live in Haverfordwest but originally come from North Yorkshire (have lived here for 4 years) but still don't know that many people.

I would love to join in with a meet up but only if I don't upset anyone as I'm 19 weeks pregnant (I know how hard it was to see pregnant women when trying so hard for my own baby).

Looking forward to chatting with you all. Hi ya by the way Nicola, pleased to see you on the threads. 

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

evening ladies,

well it is a small world, I thought that Nikki was going to have to be burdened with all my sorrows on her own!

I definately would be interested in a meet up, but am restricted to weekends due to my job (a teacher)!! 

Where did/is everyone having/had treatment? I'm at the Cromwell (Swansea), and have had two failed IUI's, and am just about to embark on first IVF which I am so excited about. Just waiting for the dreaded AF to arrive. Its been along time since I've actually been excited about that arriving!

Speak soon.

Nicola


----------



## kara76

whoo hoo meet up.....we can get advice etc from each other how great

so when is everyone up for this?

I work weekend well one weekend a month and either a sat or sunday the others

can we try and work it that we can all make it


----------



## Shaznay

Evening ladies

I live in Llanelli, South Wales and its so lovely to read other parts of Wales being mentioned.

I too have been treated in the Cromwell, Swansea, Nicola and have had a successful second IUI - infact I am having 7 week scan tomorrow.

love

Sha
x


----------



## nikkij

I think a meet up would be a fantastic idea.

I'm available most evenings and weekends so I'm free and easy with these times.

Just wanted to say congratulations Sha on your wonderful news.

Elaine just to let you know I so sympathise, I may have lived here a little while now but I still miss my family and friend back home like crazy . Hope fully if we all meet up we will be able to extend your network of friends a little. 

Nicola never worry about our little chats or burdening, thats never the case. I actually enjoy our conversations be it if there email or text.

Look forward to chatting with you all some more.

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Hi Girls

hope you're all well. 
Sounds like a few of you have used Cromwell, the results sound quite good from there.
I had my tx in Plymouth, we were extremly lucky and pg on our first ICSI attempt. 

SHA hope your scan went well today

Nicola hope   turns up on time for you, have you had a look at the Zita West book, I followed a few of her tips, and had accupuncture during my tx, also b4 and after et.   My youngest dd, has just started her teacher training, but she's soooo dippy I dread to think what she teach those poor children at the end of her course    

NIKKI you really are on my doorstep, I live in a village just outside Haverfordwest, but know the road to town!.  When's your due date? and are you going to find out the sex?? 

Hi to KARA and Skippy hope your both well, and kara you're rite it makes life on this rollercoaster a little more bearable being able to off-load stupid thoughts that only others going through the same would understand. 

Took Alfie to baby massage today and he was the grumpiest baby ever, until I let him lie with no nappy then we had BIG smiles, (the child is just an exhibitionist!! only happy when he's got his kit off   ) 
Looking forward to the weekend dp is home (yippee) he works away and normally only gets home every other weekend, its hard/tiring doing all the nite and day duties, so hoping dp will volunteer to do 1 nite, but know it wont be Saturday, a little birdie told me there's a big game of rugby on, now that should be fun, I may just have to nip out and try to get Alfie an England shirt to wind somebody up   

Now I can tell I'm spending too much time on my own I'm waffling!! If I do it again please tell me to stop talking rubbish and give me a kick up  

Well have a great weekend

Elaine


----------



## nikkij

Hi everyone

Sha, how did you get on with your scan?

Hi ya Nicola, No news yet then of the dreaded AF, the witch never turns up does she when you want her to 

Hi Kara and Skippy, hope your both well, I'm just looking forward to us all meeting up now and being able to put a face to the names. 

Also have to point out that during my last post I said I missed my friend back home, that should have read "friends" I'm not that sad that I only have one mate - I have two actually, only joking 

Hi ya Elaine, which village do you live? The baby massage sounds fab by the way, I'm looking forward to meeting this lovely little lad of yours.

So has any one got any ideas of times or a date for our first meet up yet? As I said I'm pretty easy with any time or date. Elaine don't worry about finding the location of where we meet, I don't mind meeting you at Tesco or convenient location so you can follow me to where we need to be.

As an idea of locations -  Wilton house by the post office in Haverfordwest is a nice place or even the Glen. I know it's a pub but it does have some nice seating area thats none smoking. 

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## kara76

I can do some night as i work til 8pm some nights

we can meet anywhere, maybe do lunch, the glen is nice but i would need to park in mac donalds, my car won't get in there lol to low

so post up some dates and we can all decide


----------



## nikkij

The Glen sounds good. 

I only live a few minutes walk from there so would be fab for me. Saying that I'm easy and don't mind where we meet up - what ever is easiest for everyone else.

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

I'm sooo excited, I know where The Glen is, its on the way to Tesco's!!!      

Oh dear I really need to start getting out more!

Lunch would be good, as during the week dp is working away and the little fella trying to get into a routine for bedtime. 

Just let me know when and we'll be there.

Nikki I could still meet you at Tesco and you could follow me then hee hee. 
I live in Llangwm, dp's family live here too. think it'll take some time getting used to.

Kara now do we have a 'girl racer' amongst us??   what type of car do you have? 

Dp due home about 6 so better go and try to do a bit of tidying whilst Sir Alfie is asleep.
Catch you all later

Elaine


----------



## kara76

next week i am off work on tue and wed if that is good with everyone lol

Yeah well im kinda a girl racer i suppose, i drive a nissan skyline and im part of the local car club called the wildwestcrew i do love my cars hehe


----------



## nicola.t

hi there everyone,

well first of all let me say THANK CRUNCHIE ITS FRIDAY!!!!!! What a week in work its been. May the weekend be full of beer.    

Girlies, I can't do lunch times as working all day. Can do evenings and any weekends though. Please don't meet up without me!! The Glen does sound good though...

Elaine Have been reading Zita West and am really trying to make a consious effort to be in tip top shape for treatment. With the exception of tonight where i despeartely need some alcohol due to a stressful week in work!

looking forward to meeting everyone

spk soon
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

No not the dreaded zita west lol, some of her stuff i think is off the wall and would put more pressure on you.

So nicola t you up for a meet up?


----------



## elemnat

hI girls

enjoyin the rugby??
How about meeting next weekend, dp is home again and he can babysit, He owes me BIG time as last nite the toad slept (or I mean snored!) all through Alfie waking up and screaming, so much for him giving me a break  

just a quick visit today, will catch up on Monday. 

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

The weekend sounds good to me, It would be great if we can get this organised  as I'm dying to meet everyone. Hows Saturday or Sunday for everyone else?

Nikki


----------



## kara76

dam 

i am away at the weekend, but you carry on i can always come to the next one


----------



## elemnat

just a quickie,

I can do Saturday, as dp leaves again on Sunday.

Elaine


----------



## nicola.t

Hi guys,

I can do saturday afternoon and all day sunday, It would be really good if we could all meet up and put the faces to the names.

nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

Saturday would be fab for me as my B'day  is on the Sunday so hoping for a full day of spoiling from d/p .

If you lovely ladies fancy how about meeting up at say 1ish in the Glen ( Sorry if I'm being bossy just looking forward to us all getting together)

Any one up for this time and day?

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

evening Nikki,

What perfect timing on the weekend.... it would be rude not to meet up now especially as its your birthday!

1pm good for me!


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya Nicola

I really hope everyone can meet up on Sat, Ive been desperate for something like this to happen for ages. We will just have to make sure we organise another one soon after for Kara though and anyone else who may struggle to make it.
Hope alls well with you and the jobs not too stressful this week 

Chat soon
Nikki


----------



## kara76

i am gutted i am gona miss this!!!!!

i get dates for next ivf thursday whoo hoo, hope to meet you all soon


----------



## elemnat

Sat at 1 is good for me, 

KARA bet you cant wait to get your dates, and it'll be lovely to give you support through it. Where are you having your tx? And we'll have to fix another meet to fit in with you next time, as I'm a lady of leisure   name the day and i'll be there. 

quick visit again as I have to pick Sir Alfie up from mil, she kindly haves him one day a week for me, just so I can have a bit of me time. 

Catch you all later 

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Hi!

Nkki I'm cool thanks. touch wood so far, work is good.
Dreaded AF arrived yesterday, which for once didn't mind it arriving as it meant that I could phone clinic and get they ball rolling for our IVF. So schedule in post with dates, etc..

I''m quite scared but also excited!  

Looks like its the weekend then!!!


----------



## kara76

Nicola

whoo hoo where are you having tx?

is this your first ivf?

We could be cycle buddies with any luck


----------



## nicola.t

Hi Kara

Having treatment at the Cromwell, Swansea. What about you?

Shame you can't make it on the weekend though.


----------



## kara76

i m having tx at caru.......i have started a thread in the ivf section hun
i am so gutted i can't make it but im away at a family party, would love to meet up


----------



## kara76

thought i would keep you local girls posted

i start d/r on the 9th april with ec hopefully on the 8th May

very pleased, meds are in the fridge


----------



## nicola.t

hello everyone,

I'm just letting you all know that I won't be able to meet up on weekend. I am quite poorly and feeling very sorry for myself at the mo. Just come back from Drs and have a temp of 39.3 (apparently high) and puss balls on back of my throat (sorry if i've grossed anyone out with that).

I am totally gutted  

But, on the good side, received schedule yesterday for forth coming IVF treatment and start injecting on 9th of April... so its all go.

Hope you have a great meet up.. i'll be at the next one!
Nicola x 

PS Nikki have a fab birthday. Hope you get thoroghly spoilt xx


----------



## kara76

hello cycle buddie

we are jabbing the same day whoo hoo

we will have to meet now


----------



## kara76

have a great meet up girls

nicola t i hope to see you down on the cycle buddies board


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

For those of us who can make it are we still up for the meet tomorrow in the Glen at 1pm? Or are we going to leave it until Nicola and Kara can both make it

Hiya Nicola - Hope your feeling better. At least you will be well for the Easter hols and not be poorly when you should be enjoying your time off.

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Wow, NICOLA and [glow=red,2,300]KARA[/glow] real cycle buddies. count down time till jabbing begins.  we'll be with you both all the way through. and really hoping that this cycle brings you both excellent results. 

Nikki hope you're having a great weekend.

Sorry couldnt make it yesterday, Alfie is back to his normal happy self again, after having his first injections he was a bit out of sorts and not a happy chappie.

Lets get another day sorted PLEASE, really looking forward to meeting you all.

Off to MIL for tea, then dp is driving back to Kent tonight, wont be back til the Thursday b4 Easter, however, my youngest daughter is getting the train up from Plymouth next Monday so looking forward to her visit, she's even dippier than me (if thats possible!  )

will catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

evening all,

well, finally shifted those nasty bugs and feeling more like my self    .

How did the meet go girls? Gutted I didn't make it. Am ready and rearing for the next one so lets get organising one soon!

Nikki - How did your birthday go? I hope that you were thoroughly spoilt.

Spk soon
Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

So girls how does one evening sound?


nicola our tickers are bang on 

how you feeling?


----------



## nikkij

Hi every one

Elaine pleased Alfie is feeling better, poor little thing.

Nicola and Kara Brilliant news about the downregging starting soon, how cool you'll be doing it together. I had a great weekend thank you Nic,very quite this time but still lovely.Pleased your feeling better - just in time for easter hols!

As for the meeting, well it didn't quite happen. Alfie was poorly so we cancelled it for another time hopefully when we can all get together. I cant wait!

Skippy Hope your OK, haven't heard from you in a while

Hope your all well, chat soon

Nikki


----------



## kara76

where are you all hiding.........


----------



## nicola.t

Hi all,

I'm here. sorry not been on much this week, busy week in school what with end of term fast approaching. Oh how i am looking forward to a two week break!!!   

Well finally got round to phoning the clinic today to arrange picking up my suprefact in prep for the 9th...seeming a little more real now. Still feeling quite nrevous though as this is first cycle and not sure what to expect. Never mind, time will tell.

So whens the next meet up...I'm a lady of leisure for the next two weeks!!!

Spk to you all soon
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

HI girls

how about meeting one day the week of Easter Monday, my daughter is up from Plymouth next week, and we're going back to Plymouth for the easter weekend, if I can drag myself away and back to Wales I'll need to keep busy especially as dp is back to Kent again, so will be on my lonesome again, so ff to the rescue please. 

You can all meet sir Alfie, he's such a cutie, and always smiling, (unless a nasty nurse is sticking needles in his legs!!) 

NIcola do you teach primary or secondary? 2 weeks with no lessons bet you'll miss it really   . DD is doing her teacher training at the mo, and just had to do a 3000 word assignment on lesson planing, she said that was hard going.

NIKKI  hope you're well. 

KARA how you feeling about forth coming tx?? Hope you've bought your orange knickers   I wore them through-out my tx, dp thought I'd lost the plot completely but i got him into my way of thinking and had him searching for sexy orange undies. 

Hoping that Alfie will sleep all nite tonite, today he's been wanting bottles every 2 1/2 - 3 hours!! Please please please sleep all night. I've forgotten how it feels to sleep all night as when I was pg from about 4 months pg i had trouble sleeping, woe is me!! 

anyway time for dogs to go to bed, then off to bed for me too.

Lets sort a day/ evening out quickly 

catch you tomorrow 

elaine x


----------



## kara76

im off next thursday if that a good day?

nicola if you have any questions ask away,


----------



## elemnat

I cant do next week as daughter is up for the week, can do anyday the following week.

Elaine


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Pleased to hear everyone is well.

I don't think I will be able to make a meet during the next two weeks apart from this coming Monday as I'm off on my jollies on Tuesday for a week to Tenerife,yippee, then hopefully fly up to Newcastle on the Wednesday til the Sunday to visit family.

Have a fab time if you do manage to meet up - just wish I could be there, I'm really looking forward to it oh and to get loads of advice of you Elaine .

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Morning!!!

and what a beautiful morning it is to, waking up to the prospect of no children for 2 whole weeks. 

Elaine I am primary trained but am currently teaching gypsy traveller children aged between 11 - 16yrs of age. Would love to get back into primary though as love little ones but no jobs around at mo.

Nikki You lucky devil going on holiday, hope you have a fantastic time. Make sure you bring loads of sun back with you though!!!

Kara Not long to go now until D/R begins...Yipee!!

skippy hope you are ok.

Well, must dash, lovely dog is demanding a walk so better go.

Speak to you all soon
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Morning girls,

NIKKI have a fantastic holiday,   we love the canary islands, usually go twice a year but wont be going for quite a while now, boo hoo   . 
this year it looks like a week in Cornwall, (bit like a busmans holiday for me!) but its as expensive as going abroad!! which is crazy isnt it??  Nikki be careful in the sun, you'll find that you will catch the sun easily now, we last went in August I was 20ish weeks pg, had to stay in the shade but still came home looking like the golden girl!!! so be careful and drink plenty of water.

but I'm free on Monday if anybody wants to meet, daughter arrives at 4.00
just let me know, and pick somewhere easy for me to find  

Nicola  I remember I had all my drugs delivered to work, and to rush to get 'the big jab' in the fridge, but when it arrived it really hit me what we were going to be going through, and had a bit of a panic, just make sure you drink loads and loads of water, I drank about 2 lts a day. 

Kara hope you're well.

Changed Alfie onto 2nd stage milk lsat nite, as during the day he was only lasting about 2 1/2 hours between feeds (he'll be the size of a house), last nite I woke at 4.00 he just stired for his dummy but he went from 7.30 until 6.30 this morning, yippee, but I'm soo tired as I laid there expecting him to wake up, so hopefully this next stage food will satisfy him and he'll do the same tonite. 

while the sun's out I should really take the mad dogs for a walk, but I think I put the kettle on about 20 mins ago,    god I'd be dangerous if I had a brain to remember things, SIL even finishes my sentences for me!!! as I forget what I'm talking about half way through!!! This state will come to you all, honest.

Well have a great weekend

Elaine x


----------



## skippy3165

Hi, I too can not make the next 2 weeks as I am going on holiday in my touring caravan and going to Somerset.  Hope you all have a lovely Easter and for those going away have a nice one and lets hope the weather is good.

Skippy


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to say that if you do manage a meeting over the next 2 weeks have a fab time - I will definitely be at the next one!

Nicola - How you feeling hunny after Saturday night? Hope the head wasn't too bad on Sunday morning- It was great to see you and d/p again 

Well ladies have a fab Easter hols.

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## kara76

just popping in to wish nicolat all the best with your down reg, im starting tomorrow too


----------



## nicola.t

Hi Kara,

Thanks for the good luck.... hope yours went ok today. My injection really hurt, I had this problem last time on my IUI. Any suggestions as to how to make them less painful?


----------



## kara76

so sorry your hurt

mine was ok i have had way to much practice,
slower the better for the jabs and try ot to tense


----------



## nicola.t

cheers hun,

good advice, but sometimes thats easier said than done! I should be used to them by now but they never get any easier.

Shall try and relax a little more tomorrow.

Take care and speek soon hun

Nicola x


----------



## kara76

how many treatment you had hun....i also find standing up easier, i do bruise but that after a while when my skin gets tuff

i wipe over with the wipe then blow on it and out the needle in nice and slow, then when i start to push the plunger as soon as it stings i stop and start again

hope that helps, are you booked in for your baseline scan?


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls,

Hope the jabs are going well, Nicola have you tried numbing the area with an ice cube? may help. 

Hope you're both drinking loads of water! Nicola & Kara when have you both got your scans, and are you both at Swansea?

Had a lovely weekend in Plymouth and a massive spending spree, oh what fun!! 

Alfie is now sleepin all nite, so I think the Plymouth air helped him. Tonight is his first night in his cot, so this could be interesting. 

Cant believe how lovely the weather's been, got the legs out today and put a skirt on, talk about 'corn-beef legs' will have to hide them away again tomorrow and get some fake tan quickly I think!!  
Went on a little adventure today, had to go to Barnlake kennels to collect the dogs so I now know how to get to Pembroke and the Dock, little things do please me soo much!! 

Early nite for me as dp left as 3 this morning todrive back to Kent, so just a little tired!! 

Catch you all tomorrow

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

evening all,

Well i finally think i've got the hang of these injections...   . May they continue to be painless!! thanks for the advice though girls. 

question.. Apart from drinking loads of water, which not great fan of, what eles should i be doing/taking?

Kara this is my first IVF but i have had two failed cycles of IUI. Come into the unexplained category that is so annoying. been ttc now for five years now.

I'm having treatment at swansea and scan booked for the 24th. What about you kara?

elaine really glad you had a good couple of days away and alfie is sleeping all through the night. I too got the legs out today for a bit of sunbathing (in the garden), but will be slapping on the fake tan before they come out again and definately before returning to school next week. Can't have the children laughing at my pastey white legs now can we

off for a bit of retail therapy tomorrow with DM so shops better watch out.
Spk tomorrow
nicola x


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

down reg has kicked in i felt pretty crap all day, emotionally im fine

nicola i have baseline booked for the 23rd im in cardiff where i have had all my tx

we were unexplained for years so i understand how annoying it is

so are you girls up for a meet up?


----------



## elemnat

just a quick post, playing on the floor with Sir Alfie,

Nicola well done with drinking lots of water, a fun thing to do is wear orange knickers my sil even bought me some to cheer me up and dp managed to get me matching undies in bright orange. They say its the colour of fertility, but I know the silly colour put a smile on my face and dp's  (you have to do something daft to help get through the rollercoaster of tx. 
I did take quite a few vits and things( will have a look at my diary -if I get time, or you u fancy a look its on the icsi diarys and it was last May, but the last entry I think I put what vits etc I took.

Well must get make to making silly faces on the floor now.

Catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

hiya girls,

kara... i'm up for a meet, though back to work on monday so will either have to be in the evening or weekend. but it will be great to put faces to names.  don't seem to be having many side effects from injections.. touch wood. Don't know if this is good or bad!

thanks elaine i had a big smile on my face whilst reading your post!! I will take a look at your diary!

right, better take the dog out before he becomes a pain. Spk soon.

nicola xx


----------



## kara76

im good for a night meet or weekend...im off next weekend if thats any good?


----------



## nikkij

Hello everyone

Well I'm back after a lovely week in Tenerife and spending a few days in Yorkshire with my family and friends, it's amazing how two weeks pass when your having fun!

Nicola and Kara - I'm pleased all is going well with the injections, not too long to go until your scans.

Elaine - Brilliant news Alfie is sleeping through the night, I bet it makes a huge difference.

Skippy - I hope you had a lovely holiday, theres nothing like getting away for a few days is there.

So when are we having the meet up, I'm getting desperate now  . I'm free most evenings and weekends.

Well better go, take care all

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

nikki hi there stranger.. so glad you had a fab holiday, you deserved it after all that you have been through!

well been feeling pretty rubbish today been quite short tempered with DP and really tired all day. Is this normal??

well back to the grind stone tomorrow...    oh i wish i could be a lady of leisure all the time!!

how about a meet next weekend sometime girls?

spk tomorrow

bye for now

nicola xx


----------



## kara76

im good for next weekend girls maybe lunch somewhere?saturday is probably best for me

nicola yeah its normal to feel like that, im feeling fine today and that worrys me lol, af is due today and i hope she comes


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

I'm afraid I cant do this Saturday day but I can meet any night this week and sunday if thats any good? You always get an awkward  one don't you  but go ahead with it if it's easier for everyone else, I will make the next one promise!

Nicola - Yep the feeling crappy and being moody with d/p is all very normal. Don't forget your hormones are all over the place.

Kara - I hope your feeling better Hun

Elaine - Do you feel like a a new woman now your getting more sleep 

Well fingers crossed ladies we will all be meeting up soon

Take care all
Nikki


----------



## elemnat

hi girls

nikki glad you had a good holiday.

Wish I was getting more sleep, but listening for every little squeak!!! I've had to move into one of the back bedrooms so I'm not so close to Sir Alfie, only had to get out twice last night to check on him, so getting better.

Nicola yes you can get grumpy as you want to through tx, when I went through it DP was working in Kent only home every other weekend (still is!!  ) so he had me in tears alot on the phone, your body and mind is going through so much at the moment. And dont forget 'BETTER OUT THAN IN'

I'll do my best if you meet this weekend, but its the w'end dp is due home and we're taking Alfie for his first swim on Saturday, but really want (and need ) to meet you all. Gosh now do I sound desperate?? but i can only do ga ga baby talk for so long then i go potty and need adult girly talk and SOON 

[glow=red,2,300]KARA[/glow] hope your wish came true and  arrived for you today.

Well off to bed now catch you tomorrow

Elaine x,


----------



## nicola.t

are we ever going to meet girlies...... if weekend is bad, how about friday evening?

am still feeling moody, spotty, generally as i do before AF arrives....must be imminant!!

how do you cope with DP being away all the time elaine? what does he do? I hate it when my DP has to go to work. He works in a childrens home and works 3 24hr shifts then has 4 days off. And at moment what with me working down in pembroke I generally don't get home in time to say hello before he goes, so we meet at newgale and have a quick catch up (cheesie i know!!).

hows the D/R going kara? did your AF arrive?

spk soon

Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

hi 

Nicola regarding dp being away and how do I cope Well to put it bluntly, i dont!!! I think with the move up to Wales right after xmas, and leaving my 2 dd's in Plymouth, giving up work and leaving my friends I've ended up with post natal depression, woe is me    But trying to get to grips with things. My poor little head just couldnt cope with it all!!!    
But starting to feel a bit better, some days are still hard. but hey ho, Alfie keeps me smiling and fillin my days with him helps but i know I have to get out more and start doing things for me. 

So REALLY need to meet girls, but as dp is home on Friday evening and away again on Sunday, dont think I'll be able to do this weekend, boo hoo, but any other time I'll be there, even if I have to bring Alfie along, you can all have lots of cuddles and Alfie can meet all his new aunties.

Talk of the devil, he's just woke up so best go give him a cuddle
elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Good evening everyone

Friday is good for me
Nikki


----------



## kara76

no af for me yet which is odd, clinic say i may have a cyst if she does a no show

im working friday til 8 but could be in town for 9pm if thats any good

nicola has your af arrived, mine is usually here by now


----------



## nicola.t

how we all doing today then girlies?  I was having a great day until DP came home and refused to help me clear up and have quick general tidy up    . Is it too much to ask for him to pick up a hoover. jobs would have been completed in half the time. Hence given the fact that I'm a bit tetchy shall we say....ended up having an argument and he's driven off somewhere in the car , and i'm here ranting to you guys about him...... sorry. 
elaine you don't do things by half, do you? I'm not suprised your feeling down. In definate need of a meet and a few large glasses of wine and a laugh with the girls. Sounding good? Good thing you've got Alfie for company to keep you busy.
Kara No sign of AF yet though had some browny discharge so it is definately on way.

anyway sorry for whinge
spk tomorrow
nicola xx
I can do Friday... I know elaine can't which is a great shame as she really sounds like she could do with a few drinks. what does everyone else want to do?


----------



## kara76

how about a night next week then

nicola looking good for you hun, my clinic said i may have a cyst when i phoned as no af and i feel so fine...only time will tell


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

Just a thought but seeing as it seems to be a nightmare for us all to get together at weekends I don't mind having our first meet up at my house - I live just up from the Glen. I thought this might be easier for you Elaine so that you can bring Alfie and not worry, thats if you don't mind disturbing his routine.

If people are up for it just let me know and we can organise it for any time.

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

nikki sounds good to me. just let me know when and I'll need directions   

Sounds as if it was a 'orrible day for a few of us yesterday, mine was awful, Alfie had his 2nd lot of jabs and he was fine when he had them. I tried booking a apt with gp re my pnd, and stupid receptionist gave me either 10th May or 3rd may   just may have ended up over the edge with no happy pills till then!! 
Took it out on dp, so he got onto doctors and booked me in for 4.40 yesteday, I knew there was no-way I'd be seen on time, by 5.10 I asked how much longer, still 3 to be seen b4 me, I just couldnt face waiting any longer (all part of pnd!) so left and came home. Phoned dp in Kent, he got back onto doc, gave receptionist a real earful especially as he had explained the situation, and got me back in straight away, gp was good, she's new to the area too, so have a supply of happy pills so bring on the smiling Elaine again!!   

Nicola  MEN!!! gosh they are useless at times.  After I had Alfie, dp took parternity leave and used alot of it to do out the garage with shelves!!!! Dont ask, but I now have all the screwdrivers hanging up in the garage in little hooks, gosh how their little minds work 

Kara any sign of AF yet. How long do they give you before finding out if you have a cyst??

Well loveto all
from the mad crazy one.....Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

another weekend upon us may the good weather continue.

I'm there Nikki, like elaine let me know a time and a place oh and directions and i'm there. I think sooner rather than later.

kara... my af hasn't arrived also which is weard as had start of it 2/3 days ago. hope it arrives before tuesday.

bye for now


----------



## nikkij

Evening all

Nicola - sorry no sign of the dreaded  , she never arrives when you want her to. Hope d/p has pulled his finger out and started to help you a bit more. I really do believe that men think theres a couple of fairies that live in our homes who do all the house work, washing, ironing and putting away, If only 

Kara - I hope things are working out a little better for you to hunny, any more news about the cyst and what impact it's going to have if any?

Elaine -  I'm so sorry your not feeling too good at the mo. You really have been through the mill of late what with moving, new baby and d/p working away thats a horrendous amount of stress for any one. I hope the tablets kick in soon and you start to feel a bit better.

How about  week after next week for a meet up? Ive got a manic week on next week and I'm flying out to Belfast on Tuesday morning(v early) and return Wednesday (v late) so will probably find I'm knackered for the rest of the week, so wont be good for me. How about the night of Wednesday 2nd or Thursday 3rd May?  Let me know what you think.

Well off to bed soon,
Take care all and chat soon

Nikki


----------



## kara76

af arrived at last


----------



## MrsKLC

Hi Girls
Ive been a reader of this thread for a couple of weeks now and i think its about time i joined u all, Im living in haverfordwest tho im origionally from Manchester, i moved here 3 years ago as hubby is in the army and he is posted here.
My treatment history is i had 1 ivf cycle at caru which failed then i had my tubes removed as i had hydrosalpinx in both tubes then i went to St marys manchester for my 2nd cycle which also failed.
I have problems with my FSH levels and continually go to manchester each cycle to have bloods checked ready for my next cycle of IVf but keep getting turned down as levels are too high, I will be going again on 7th May and im praying that my levels will be good to go.
I'm looking forward to get to know u girls better and hope u dont mind me joining you all.

Elaine i just want to tell you i know what its like to be away from family & friends, i still miss mine so much, and although i have been here for 3 years i still havent got any friends here apart from work collegues, so i too get very lonely esp when hubby is away.

Nicola and Kara- Good luck with this cycle i really hope you both achieve your dream at the end of this and both get a BFP.

Nikki- Im a little late but congrats on your pregnancy, i hope all is going well

Anyway girls i will hopefully get to know u all soon
Lotsa love
Karenx


----------



## kara76

we deffo need a meet

im good for any night really even if im working i can be with you by 8 ish, if thats good

karen sorry to hear of your bfn's and your pain on a fsh levels, fingers crossed for may


----------



## elemnat

WHEy hay, I'm all excited now, oh cant wait to meet you all. Either of those nites are good to me, (as long as you all dont mind Alfie joining the fun.) The thought has really cheered me up (sooo easily pleased)

KAREN  a big WELCOME to you. You must clock up the miles travelling to Manchester. Fingers crossed for may levels being good for you. Hope you can make it to our little gathering, be lovely to meet you. It is hard with hubby away isnt it, is he away at the moment?

KARA    yippee the good old   has arrived, 

NICOLA any sign yet hun?? Tuesday, do you have a scan that day?

NIKKI whats the trip to Belfast for? You make sure you rest plenty when you get back. HAve you found out if your having a boy or girl, or are you waiting for the big day?? 
Thanks for letting us meet at yours your a star. 

Well dp came back yesterday afternoon and since then he's been in the garden putting up his new shed!!Give him a hammer and some nails and he's sooo happy. I've made sure a bed will fit in it for him    
Hoping to take Alfie for his first swim tomorrow cant wait to see him in his little trunks. 
Well while I've got one man banging a hammer and the other asleep with his dummy I'd better get a bit of housework done......or maybe NOT, think I can hear the sun-chair calling me!!

Catch you later.

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

well all this talk of the witch has done something cause my af also arrived today....   . hopefully all will be good for scan on Tuesday.

Karen welcome. It must really take it out of you all that travelling back and forth to Manchester, its bad enough having to drive to Swansea. I take my hat off to both you and Elaine for moving so far away from home and leaving all your friends and family. I don't think I could do it. fingers crossed for the 7th May.

Kara yeh on the old AF. Lets hope scan goes good on Monday!

Nikki by god woman you get around..... ASC must be paying you too much!!!! Hows the bump progressing? 

Elainewhen I told D/P about some of the side effects of drugs, etc I suggested he turned our shed into a padded cell so he can chuck me out there when i've totally lost the plot. He declined much to my delight. So I said could I lock him up out there for when I've had enough of him... he didn't like that idea either!

A meet at yours Nikki sounds like a plan... I can do the 3rd!

hope i've covered everything.
spk to ya all later
xx


----------



## elemnat

Nicola  yippee for the    

KARA hope your scan goes well tomorrow, let us know.

Karen hope you've had a good weekend.

Nikki hows the bump, have you had any morning sickness?

Dp left again about an hour ago, so trying to keep occupied. Alfie's been all out of sorts this weekend, especially today, think its a reaction to his jabs on Thursday. This morning he wanted feeding every two hours, then was really sick, so hopefully he'll be back to normal tomorrow

Well Dp's new home is up and painted, and he's left enough room to hang a hammock for himself!! I've kept him busy with other jobs to, Alfie needed his 'digger' shelve put up (looks like the bucket of a JCB) and I needed by pole put up, I'll tell you all about it when we meet   

Off for a soak in the bath now, dp phoning when he gets back to Kent, should hopefully be 1ish in the morning, oh joy!! 

catch you all later
Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hello everyone

Karen - Welcome to our little group. Like your self my d/p is also in the army so I have full sympathy there,I have also moved away from family and friends(North Yorkshire) so I know how hard it is. It sounds like we have loads in common already.

Nicola and Kara - Yippee the   has arrived, It's not often we get get to congratulate each other on her turning up. Good luck with the scan tomorrow Kara.Now come on Nicola you know as well as I do that ASC pays us way too much money - If only   I'm off too Belfat on a flying visit as my Gran is very poorly and not sure if she's going to get better.My sister is flying over from Newcastle at the same time so were going to meet up at Belfast airport. I know I sound like I'm off all over but I'm not really it's just the way it's happened of late. And yes bump is getting bigger and bigger, she's getting really good with her kicking skills now especially at 6.30 in the morning!

Elaine - It's great to hear your feeling a little better. Your more than welcome to bring sir Alfie with you, I thought meeting at my house would be easier for you all round really.
So are you lovely ladies up for the 3rd May? If your all in agreement I'll pm you all with my address.

Well better go, Way past my bedtime.

Chat soon
Nikki


----------



## MrsKLC

Aww girls
thankyou for your warm welcome, unfortunately i cannot make the 3rd May as im on a 24 hour shift at work i start at 3pm on the 3rd and do not finish till 3pm on the 4th, such a shame but i hope u all have a lovely time and i really hope i will be able to make the next one
Bye for now
Karenxx


----------



## elemnat

morning all

really need to get out more, just spent ages blowing you all lots of bubbles as all the '7's is lucky aparently.  

Alfie's back to normal today, and is smiling and giggling away, which he hasnt done all weekend. 
What a wet day we have here, so day of playing on the floor today I think.

NIKKI  so have you found out your having a girl, or do you call your bump she, I called mine 'he/him' all the way through but didnt find out what I was having, just 'knew'. DP kept telling me off as he thought I'd be disapointed if we had a girl. 
One of my friends told me an old wifes tale about hair growth, if you dont have to shave your legs as often but your hair on head got thicker its a boy, that was true for me,  
Can I ask what is 'ASC' is it a secret organization?? 

The 3rd is good for me, and as dp due home that nite, he maybe home early enough to look after Alfie, if not I'll bring him too. But I'm looking forward to meeting you all.

Well whilst the man's asleep I should really get some housework done, shouldnt I

catch you later 
Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hello everyone

Hi Elaine - Yep weve found out were having a little girl, I can't wait to meet her now. I have some lovely conversations with her normally when I'm in the car, God knows what other drivers must think of me  . As for the wives tale I'm not sure on that one. The hairs on my legs have stopped growing as fast, I had to shave them every day before but now I can go 3/ 4 days.
As for ASC it is the name of the company that I work for and Nicola used too work for, thats how we already know each other. So sorry no secret organisation although that does sound much more interesting as a job.

I'm still up for the 3rd but it would be nice if we can get a night when we all get together. I'm free every evening so really flexable and d/p says he doesn't mind going out for a few hours to give us all some space. Let me know what you think.

Well chat soon

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

kara how did the scan go today hun? I've got mine tomorrow. Hopefully all is going good and we're ready for stage 2... more injections, what a joy!!

Nikki sorry to hear about your gran hun. Have a safe journey hun. 

elaine thanks for the bubbles hun...did you do your housework then? housework? whats that?

karen shame you can't make the 3rd... what do you do for a living?

I'm still up for the third guys..so i think thats a date. so nikki think you need to kick D/P out for the evening to make room for the girls.

well better drag self off computer, d/p will be back any time now. Better find some inspiration for dinner.

Bye xx


----------



## kara76

my scan went well girls, i still have free fluid but im still bleeding so thats normal and my clipped tube is full of fluid

so im onto stimms tomorrow omg its scary and exciting


----------



## nikkij

Me again, I know I can't keep away 

Kara - I'm so sorry for not asking about the scan - I'm pleased all is well and that your starting  stimmings tomorrow, I'm getting all excited for you.

Nicola - Good luck for tomorrow, Ive got everything crossed for you and I'm getting excited for you too!

Elaine - How sweet, thank you for the bubbles. If you haven't already got 77 yourself I will do that for you straight away.

Skippy how are you? Havent heard from you in a awhile.

Well 3rd is good, How does 7pm sound? I'll PM YOU ALL MY ADRESS AND DIRECTIONS.



chat SOON
Nikki


----------



## kara76

whoo hoo im up for this meet girls

pm you hun


----------



## elemnat

evening girls.

3rd good for me, but I may get there just after 7, as Sir Alfie usually wants a feed about 6.30ish then I'll be there as soon as I can, hope that's ok, 

KARA glad things went well today, 

Nicola good luck with your scan tomorrow, dont forget let us know how it goes.

Nikki  you talk to 'bump' as much as you want, at the moment I sing really loud and badly to 'Take that' as Alfie loves them, well it puts a big smile on his face (tells you how bad my singing is) 

Karen you do work long shifts, what do you do? Sorry you cant make the 3rd, but I'm sure there will be plenty more evenings.

Had a couple swings round my pole today, I will get rid of the last bit of mummy bump, roll on the six pack (I wish!). MIL afraid I'm going to fly off the thing and break my arm. But its such a giggle, god knows what the neighbours would say if they knew what was going on in my garage!!   

anyway, I can hear my bed calling me


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

well had scan today and they found a cyst on left side, was told nothing to worry about. Next thing they call me back in to room with Mr Mamiso who then quite calmly says " shall we drain it tomorrow for you?" well the look on my face probably said it all because then everyone was trying to reasure me that it doesn't hurt, you'll be fine. So booked in for 10am tomorrow to get rid of the thing.   

On the positive side, once its gone, we can start on the puregon jabs thursday in the hope of e/c wk of may 8th.

can anyone tell me if this is going to hurt..... got to go on my own d/p working and can't get time off tomorrow?

what time we all meeting next week then?


----------



## kara76

nicola thats great that they are draining it so soon for you, it won't take long and you shouldn't feel a thing

i started stimms today.....

i beleiev the 3rd is when we are meeting and im not working that day so can come on time


----------



## elemnat

Evening girls,

Nicola glad they're sorting your cyst out super quick, I've not encountered one myself so cant tell you how it'll be, but will be thinking of you tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. 

Kara have they given you a provisional date for E/C?

Nikki & Karen hope you're both well.

Alfie's been talking to his mobile for the last hour so Ive been able to shower, dry and straighten my hair, that's a first! 
Have a girl from the village popping round in the morning to give me some tips on stopping my 2 mad dogs barking like crazy every time somebody knocks on the door, which should be fun. With 2 mad dogs and a baby no wonder I'm loosing the plot  

Catch you all tomorrow

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

e/cshould be the 8th may


----------



## kara76

nicola

how did the cyst draining go, i have bee thinking about you


----------



## nicola.t

well what can i say but OOOOUUUUCCCCHHHHH!!!! that was quite uncomfortable today and a wee painful. I told the clinic that this better not hurt as i am such a baby when it comes to pain. They said it won't hurt nicola, even mr M said it wouldn't hurt... THEY LIED!!

so to compensate for the pain i stopped off on way home and treated myself to a few new things.. d/p didn't quite understand this concept though....thats men for you!

Kara.... I too am hoping for e/c on the 8th. Got to be a good date.

Spk later guys


----------



## kara76

are you stimming now then hun?

you coming to this meet next week?


----------



## nicola.t

start stimming tomorrow and scan on the 4th.

I'm defo coming to meet next week... you going?


----------



## kara76

whoo hoo i have my scan on tuesday and the meet is thursday isn't it, yep i will be there

good luck with starting stimms hun


----------



## elemnat

nicola & Kara its soo exciting reading about your scans, brings it all back to me, it was this time last year we went through tx, we had e/c on 4th May and ec on 6th May, and we were lucky. Hoping sooo much that this time of year will be lucky for you both. 
Its amazing to think that a year ago next Friday, Sir Alfie was a little blob in a dish!!   

The next few weeks will be so emotional for you both, but I want you to know we're here for you, I know I cried loads and my head was all over the place, so if you need us just shout, and I'll be there. 

Hi to Nikki & Karen too, hope you're both well.

catch you all tomorrow

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Well good evening ladies

I'm back at last. Ive had withdrawal symptoms with not being able to get to a computer and chat with you all.

My trip went well to Belfast, I was only there for 2 days really but we crammed so much in I feel like Ive been gone for a week. I feel loads better now knowing I got to see my gran, shes not too good at all but at least I know if anything happened, god forbidden, i made the effort and went out there.

So loads has been going on

Nicola - you poor thing, I hate it when they tell you everything will be fine and then lie  and anyhow how would Mr mamosi know he's a bloke if they were draining one of his testicles I think he would have a slightly different answer  I'm pleased you've had it done and its all over for you now - and yes you did deserve to go shopping after never mind what d/p says  I hope the stimmins is going ok and your feeling alright.

Kara - Hows you hunny, how are you feeling with all the drugs? It's so cool with you and Nicola cycling togeather I know your going to be a real support to each other as will all of us for both you guys 

Karen - How are you hun? Sorry you cant make the first meet, we will organise the next one so that your definitely there. My god your shifts are long mind, what do you do for a living?

Elaine - Well done you for finding my house, I wasn't too sure if the directions were a bit odd . How is little Alfie? God I cant wait to meet him - you too of course  .

Well I better go we've got a busy day tomorrow. Were going to a christening in St Davids Cathedral - then on to a party for the little boy after and Ive still got to sort out the spare room as d/p son who is 14 is cominmg to stay tonight. they've gone to pictures in brigend - he lives near Cardiff, so i better get on.

If Ive missed any one to send my address then let me know - I can only apologise and use the excuse of baby brain .

I cant wait for the 3rd

Chat soon take care all

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

afternoon lovely ladies,

how are we all today?  

Nikki glad your trip went well hun. I remember when my grandad was really poorly and I came home from university to see him, something told me i had to. It was really nice. unfortunately a few weeks after that he died, but i knew he was out of his pain and i'd seen him too. Hope you had a lovely day at your christening today hun and in my neck of the woods as well.

kara hows the stimming going hun?  I've not been feeling too good over the last couple of days...don't know whether its the meds or what. But i have been having quite painful headaches and today I was walking the dog and I just started crying for no reason. What is happening to me?

Elaine how are you and little Alfie? Can't wait to meet you both.

Karen Shame you can't make it on Thursday. I'm sure they'll be plenty more though.

right then ladies, i think i'm going to have a little snooze.

Spk to you all soon. Not long now till the 3rd.

bye bye xx


----------



## kara76

nicola

i had a headache til today and im on day 5 of stimms, its normal to feel down i have been though all this before so i understand what is going on so to speak

so far so good i only feel a little down when i in bed thinking........so girls are we all set to meet on thursday


----------



## elemnat

hi girls, 
just a quick post today, (feel like poo.... head cold !)

hope you're all well, Kara & Nicola hope you're drinking plenty of water!!

Will be there on Thursday, Alfie maynot be joining us, as his daddy is rushing home and wants to look after him so I can just jap jap jap and not worry about him getting cranky, which he does if he cant just lie down and go to sleep when he wants!!!

Catch you later

Elaine


----------



## nicola.t

Evening...

hope we all have had a lovely weekend. That is except from side effects from dreaded drugs and head colds that is!

Am really looking forward to Thursday and finally being able to put names to faces. Have we arranged a time. I can't remember if we have or not?

Elaine.. if Alfie doesn't come you better make sure you bring loads of pictures!

Karen... where've you disappeared to? Hope you're ok?

Just a short post tonight, I shall no doubt be back tomorrow. Can't keep of the thing!

night x


----------



## kara76

im looking forward to the meet to

im feeling quite ill today sick and headache

my first follie scan is tomorrow and i can't believe how nervous i am getting, i just want everything to be ok, last time i had 7 at this stage

im so tired but can't sleep and have to leavehome at 645am tomorrow


----------



## elemnat

oh KARA i remember how nervous i was at the scans. But we'll all be sending you 'happy egg thoughts' I used to put little yellow post-its around the place saying silly things about eggs, yes I had lost the plot   but it kept me amused and dp very confused!!
Let us know how it goes. 

Nicola hope you're managing to drink loads of water etc, I know by the end of tx I was drinking about 2 lts a day and so bloated. 

Nikki how are you, did you have a good weekend?

Sounds like you'd like to meet Sir Alfie, so if he's not too tired I'll try to bring him unless dp wont leave him alone, but 2 weeks without his little man I cant see me getting a look in really.

Got my MOT today, so dread to think what will be wrong with it, there's always something. Last garage in Plymouth used to laugh at me, once they phoned me to tell me that I was meant to put water in some bottle thing for the windscreen!! 

Catch you later
elaine


----------



## nikkij

Hi every one

I'm pleased your all still up for the meet on Thursday, as for the time I think we agreed to about 7pm or when ever you can make it really.

I'm pleased you've all had a lovely weekend, I'm just looking forward to Thursday night now, at last names to faces!

Kara - I hope your scan went well, it's so exciting but nerve wracking at the same time isn't it.

Nicola - Hows you Hun, have the headaches started to subside a little? I'm afraid it is one of the horrible side effects. Have got to agree that drinking at least 2 litres of fluid a day is the best way to go.

Elaine - It would be lovely to meet Alfie, but I think his dad might have something to say. Hope all went well with the MOT. i need to get my car booked in asap but just don't seem to have the time.


Karen - Hope alls well with you.
Well better go, I'm sat in the college bored out of my head i better go and see if the little darling I look after is OK.

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Unfortunately, headaches still occuring but didn't really have time to think about it today as was in middle of class. So popped a few pills at break and had to get on with it. Also, feeling and acting quite blonde (hope no one is blonde. Sorry in advance). Will fill you all in on Thurs as it will make you giggle.

Kara sending you a big   and  for tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for loads of follies.

Nikki What a nice little job you have there... playing on the computer, drinking tea, people watching! Thats my kind of job.  only joking hun!!!

spk later
Nicola


----------



## kara76

first follie scan today

i have 6-8 follies plus some tiny ones on my right biggest is 13 and 3 on my left bigeest 15(this ovary is still high) womb lining is triple lined at 12.7, back at 845 on friday for another scan 

i was hoping for 10 so im happy

i will admit it that i wanted more, yeah im naughtie lol but i am very happy now just getting concerned about the fertilising as last time we had 100% and i know what i am like and will be looking for this again lol

well i came back to work and really wana be home lol.......

Im now working thursday night am i still ok to turn up at 8ish maybe a bit later and will have to leave early to as i have a scan in cardiff friday morning at 845am 

sorry girls


----------



## nikkij

Hi Kara

Im so pleased all went well today with your scan. As for thursday night 8ish is fine hun you just turn up when you can

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

kara

Great news hun.... god thats an early start on friday for you.

see ya thursday!


----------



## elemnat

Kara scan results are excellant, well done. 

What a glorious day its been here. 

Dp put his TT on the internet to sell it and has had a trader from manchester on the phone all day, he's coming down by train on Thursday and wants to buy it without even seeing it, glad its gone sooo quickly, never thought dp would get rid of his toy so soon after having Alfie, its been his pride and joy,(nobody can touch it or breathe on it!!)  but think the young man, sir Alfie, has really taken dp's heart in a big way.  At least now we can start looking properly for a nice big car, one I can fit the pushchair in. 

Dp went to Bluewater tonight, kept sending me photo's of clothes in Ted Baker, then phoned to say he'd bought them for me, oh yippee!!! He's got great taste in clothes so cant wait. I'm such a spoilt bit*h at times, but then there's has to be some perks of dp working away, dont you agree??  We've got a christening to go to on Sunday so chance to wear them. Mind you he knows how stressed i got last time we had a 'do' to go to and I tried to get an outfit around here, almost packed my bags and went back to Plymouth    so I think he thinks it better if he just buys pressie's for me. But deep down he just loves getting the shop assistants to run around for him getting outfits together!! 

Well i can tell I'm tired now as I babbling arent I  

Cant wait for Thursday.

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

I hate to do this girls 

i may pull out tomorrow, im having a bad day today and have been sick and feel so rough, i will of course still make it if i feel ok tomorrow


----------



## nicola.t

Kara - so sorry your not feeling great hun. I know exactly how your feeling, though fortunately for me they seemed to have worn off for a while. ( No concellation for you I know)! Hang in there hun xx 

Elaine - can you get your Dp to have a word with mine. He seems like the perfect man, buying you gifts and even better clothes... BLISS! I keep dropping hints to mine about things I like when we go shopping but he never gets the hint or thinks to suprise me.

Bit of a question guys... If all goes well on friday, e/c is planned for monday/tuesday, what time off is recommended? Can i work between e/c and e/t. And how much time off after e/t do you suggest?

speak later


----------



## elemnat

[glow=red,2,300]Nicola[/glow] I was sooo groggy after E/C that I took the next day off and went to the gp, he actually signed me off for 3 weeks (as my boss in plymouth was being a pain as he didnt know about tx, and was making things difficult!) and i wanted to give myself space and freedom to relax (well feet up, head was all over the place!) as much as possible. No housework, and lots of FF's!!
I would do it exactly the same if we decide to try again. But I know of girls who have worked through the 2ww.

[glow=red,2,300]Kara[/glow] really hope you feel well enough to join us tomorrow, but if not, we do understand.

Nikki hope you're ready for the invasion. Told dp you all want to meet his boy, and he's fine with me bringing Sir Alfie along, sure he'll be on his best behaviour 

Just had a surprise from DP, he's on his way home NOW!! Yippee, cant wait. gosh I'm soooo easily pleased. Thankfully I done a bit of housework today 

i'm watching city Lights at the mo, its funny, are you watching it? so off now

See you tomorrow.

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Good evening all

Fingers crossed for tomorrow night that we can all still make it, well I will of course .  

Kara - I hope your feeling better hun, Its a shame if you cant make it tomorrow as it would be lovely to put a a face to the name. Im sending you loads of        to help you feel a Little better.

Nicola - hows you Hun? regarding ec and e/t a you know I took a good 2 weeks off from e/c. I didn't feel too good after e/c the first time and there was no way I could have gone into work. After 2nd e/c I didn't feel too bad but still had the full 2 weeks of just as my own personal preference especially due to the  the work we do. I think you will find most gps accommodating with a sick note due to the circumstances.

Elaine - Have got to admit my d/p does sound very similar to yours in the thoughtful department (doesn't have a tt unfortunately) I'm very lucky in that hes always buying me presents and surprises and I have to say i do feel very lucky. Any way we deserve to be spoilt.  I'm really looking forward to meeting you and Alfie tomorrow and at least you know how to get here 

Karen- Hope your OK Hun, haven't heard from you in a while.

Well looking forward tomorrow, any probs you've all got my address and mob number so just give me a bell. See you all soon

Nikki

Well ladies I'll see you all tomorrow


----------



## kara76

girls
i really think i won't make tonight, i am a little down and still being sick and so tired with a very early start tomorrow

im gutted i will miss the meet, can we have another?

nicola i was offer a weeks sick note after first ec, this time im taking a week from ec and then going back to work if i feel ok

so sorry again to miss this meet i feel really bad about it


----------



## MrsKLC

Hi girls
sorry i have been awol, ive been doing some crazy shifts at work, i work with adults with learning disabilities at bryn heulog respite home in haverfordwest (run by PCC), we have been really busy recently.

No time for personals as im just off out for work, but i want to wish u all a great night tonight, i so wish i could be there, but hopefully i will make the next meet all being well
Have fun girls
Chat soon
Karenxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

Left hoome at 630am and got there is loads of time

i still have 11 8 on my right and 3 on my lleft which the ovary is high so not sure if they wil get them all......lining is 14mm which the nurse said is an excellent enviroment for embies

they are massive the biggest is 28mm and the smalest 8 which will catch up, no wonder i feel so full and keep being sick

have been told to increase water to 3litres a day, i haven't drank milk today as im being sick

so e/c is 11am tuesday, drug free on monday....300 menopur tonight then 150 tomorrow then no more 

here we go

had words with dh on the way home as he didn'tlike my driving and burst into tears which made it worst ...we ok now

been and got my dressng gown etc

so here goes omg i am so close to this being it

hope the meet went well adn sorry to miss it maybe i will be pg for the ext one


----------



## nicola.t

helloooooooo,

firstly, thanks for holding the meet last night Nikki, I had an excellent time and you and Elaine reassured me on a few things.

Elaine - I hope that Nikki and I haven't put you off the Pembrokeshire folk.... they're not all as mad as the two of us!!!!!!! Alfie is GORGEOUS hun.

Kara - excellents news hun looks like i'll be joining you on Tuesday as went for scan today and they said lining is 11 and I have 17 follicles ranging from 11 - 18 mm. So we're ready to go like you on Tuesday. Got to be in Swansea though at 8 30. I did say are you mad means I've got to leave my house at about 6 30 in morning. But no go. Just got to think its all for a good cause!!


----------



## nicola.t

Hadn't finished message and for some reason I decided to send it..... what a muppet!

Well have to carry on with suprefact and puregon until sunday, then pregnal injection sunday night, nothing on monday YIPPEE then tuesday is d day or should i say ec day...

right then, when we meeting next? Believe its ice creams in st davids. They are lush in case you haven't experienced them.

Right stop waffling woman

bye xx


----------



## kara76

nicola thats great

I can't wait to meet you all and gutted i missed out

i will make the next one

im keep being sick clinic said to up my water to 3 litres


----------



## nicola.t

well tomorrow is ec day.......   

I have been feeling soooooooooooo uncomfortable over the last couple of days and had a really bad nights sleep last night. Hence been really grouchy with d/p today. Oh well I'm sure he's used to it!!

Feeling quite nervous about tomorrow as not really sure what to expect.... its that unknown feeling i guess.

Kara how you feeling hun? I hope everything goes well also for you tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. 

Elaine did we scare you off? Hope you've been showing off that dress that d/p brought for you   

Nikki where have you gone... I'm not going to find you propped up on one of the chairs in the college am I....

well I shall return tomorrow, 

see ya xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello all

Nicola -I 'm pleased you had a nice time the other night, have got to say I also enjoyed myself. I also hope we haven't scared Elaine off, and I'm  not even a born and bred Pembrokeshire person . I'm really looking forward to our next get together, so we'll have to get planning for in a few weeks.
Well good luck with tomorrow , god it's getting all so exciting!! Make sure now that d/p waits on you hand and foot, I'm sure he will especially as hes off work so theres no excuse! How did he get on by the way with  the interview?

Elaine - I'm sorry if we scared you away, if your still reading the thread please come back . Well I have to say it was lovely meeting both yourself and Alfie the other night, what a beautiful little boy. Well have you managed to get out and wear this beautiful dress yet? You may have to demand that d/p takes you out to a very smart restaurant just so you can show it off - You just need to find a very smart restaurant in this neck of the woods now 

Kara- How are you feeling hunny? e/c day for you too, I hope your journey up there is OK and all goes well. Make sure you also have plenty of rest afterwards.

Karen- I hope work has eased off for you a little now, hope all is going well and that we get to meet you soon.

So I hope you've all had a lovely weekend, I know a few of you would have been as nervous as hell but also excited. I have had a lush weekend of doing nothing really but I have chosen the paint for the  babies bedroom , a gorgeous raspberry colour. So I have that to do tomorrow as  don't go back to work until Thursday.

Well better go, good luck girlie's for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you both.

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Whey heyy heyy girls, no you cant get rid of me that easily.  

Been enjoying the weekend with Sean home, its just gone tooo fast! Took Alfie to the pool for the first time on Friday, managed to keep him in the water for 10 mins, was all new and noisey for him, wasnt too keen, but will try to take him once a week to get used to it. but oh he looked soooo cute in his bathers. 
Went to Narberth on Saturday, which was nice, but gosh it was busy there, luckily I listened to my SIL and didnt take the pushchair as wouldnt have got inot half the shops.
Got to wear my dress on Sunday, alfie wasnt impressed with my wrap as he was sick all down the back of it!! 
Now where's this posh restaurant
Sean's just left to go back to Kent, home again in two weeks as he's booked somethin exciting for work next weekend....... a crane!!! Oh boys and their toys!
Both daughters are coming up to visit for the next bank holiday, one's bringing the new boyfriend, could be interesting. 

NIcola & Kara try your best to get some sleep tonight, mind you you'll both enjoy the 'gin & tonic' to help knock you out tomorrow. Really hope it all goes well for you both and will be thinking of you lots.   

Nikki dont go stetching to much with that paint brush, It was lovely to meet you and Nicola the other evening.

Karen hope you're doing well and hope work eases for you soon, as it would be great to meet you too.

well Sir Alfie's in bed so must take advantage and go and jump in the shower.

good luck tomorrow Nicola & Kara 

Love Elaine x


----------



## kara76

nicola good luck

i will sleep like a log been out at a car show since 645am lol and have burnt face and chest now

im chilled just hoping for some good eggs now


----------



## elemnat

Kara & Nicola  hoping its been a productive day for you both, and that you have some little cells happily growing away in a dish for you. Thinking of you both loads.     Make sure you both rest up for the next day or so, get ready for E/T.  
If you have tummy ache, I found a hot water bottle really helped and get dp to do lots of runny around for you.

Love Elaine and Alfie xxx


----------



## kara76

i got 12 girls and im over the moon that double from last time

get the call tomorrow between 9 and 11

good luck nicola


----------



## nicola.t

Afternoon from a sleepy nicola,

well I made it and I don't remember a thing. Wowow thats stuff is good, just like you all said.

well I got 10 eggs... is that good? got to phone up at 10am tomorrow now to see how they are all doing.

speak later


----------



## kara76

thats great nicola

i have just woken after 2 hours and having some pain in my left ovary, the bum bullet must have worn off


----------



## nikkij

Well done girls

You have both got a really nice numbers of eggs. I'm sending loads of         so the boys  just have to do there bit now. Just try to chill and relax  tonight - easy said when your on tender hooks until you get that phone call tomorrow.

Ive got everything crossed for you both. Take care

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

WOW Nicola & Kara thats eggxellant results. Hope you can both try and chill tonight, but as Nikki said 'easier said than done' but at least put your feet up.
Hope you both get phone calls to put smiles on your faces. Each day is a day closer    

We'l be waiting eagerly for your results too. 

My thoughts are with you both, as I know each part of tx is pure hell. If there's anything we can do let us know. And dont forget you can tell us any silly thoughts, or grumble at us as much as you want, we've been there and we're here to help as much as we can. 

So use us..........

love to all

Elaine xx

ps Nikki hi girlfriend.hope you and bump are keeping well. Meeting you and Nicola last week really gave me the boost I needed and feel on top of things now, so Thanks. Looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## kara76

nic any news

we had 10 ferilised and i am well chuffed transfer friday at 1030am


----------



## nicola.t

hiya

8 fertilised..... 11am friday then!

great news Kara!

I know this is a really stupid question to you guys, but with these eight now, will they keep growing or can some still die?


----------



## kara76

nicola

i think they can fail to divide or be bad quality but hopeful;y they will be fine, just a waiting game now hun


----------



## elemnat

Kara & Nicola thats great news for you both. Just a couple of days now.

Nicola......when we sent through it all last year we had 9 that fertilised, yet on the morning of ET there was only 3 that were good enough to transfer,as one had 2 nuclei (?) and some hadnt divided enough or were not even cell size,  so they pick the best 2. Luckily we were successful on the first attempt.  

Fingers crossed this cycle will bring you both the news you deserve.

Make sure you both rest up ready for the next step

Elaine xx


----------



## kara76

nicola

try not to worry i know its hard cause thats all im thinking about


----------



## nikkij

Hi everyone

Nicola and Kara - Well done both of you. You have both got a fab number of embies. Just remember you only need one to  make that special dream come true. I had only three good quality embies on my last go and look at me now. 

Elaine - I'm so pleased you enjoyed yourself the other night, It really was lovely to meet you both.

Karen - How are you hun? Still working hard?

Got to go but chat again soon.

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

well have taken the last two days off work as been feeling quite uncomfortable from Tues.... I'm sure they gave an extra prodding while I couldn't feel anything!!!!!!!!    

Being home in the middle of the day, watching a woman giving birth.... oh my god why is she screaming so much, anyone would think that childbirth is painful. OK who am I thrying to kid I'm sure trying to pass a melon from a small place is rather uncomfortable!!! Sorry Nikki it will be worth it (honestly).

Anyway, was wondering what should I expect tomorrow? Is it similar to Tuesday as in sedation etc?

Kara are you taking the 2ww off? My head has told me to definately take it off. She has been so fantastic throughout the whole treatment, I cannot fault her or the other teachers.

If we're all off, how about lunch during the next couple of weeks? I'm sure Kara and myself are going to need some welcome distractions. And I don't need an excuse to go somewhere nice for lunch!
So suggestions on a message board please.   

Right I'm going to shut up now..
bye for now
Nicola x


----------



## elemnat

Nicola

tomorrow will be nice and calm, just need a full bladder. ( be warned dont have it too full - I almost cried as I needed to pee sooooo baddly ). 
I had accupuncture 1/2 before ET then rushed back to have another session 1/2 hour after.
but just go home and put your feet up, lie around, NO housework (especially vacuuming!) else I'll get   to come and sort you out. 
Try to have lots of warming foods over next couple of weeks. I also had handful of Brazil nuts every day, lots of veg.

Kara.......hope you're keeping well and resting up ready for you embies.

Meet up for lunch would be good, Sir Alfie will need to come along too, hope thats ok.

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

im back to work on monday but i have told boss i will be doing very little and sitting most of the day lol

im off wednesday

i start drinking when i get to the hospital as the first time i had to get off the bed to pee as i just couldn't hold it lol

nicola good luck.........and as for taking time off do what you feel is best, i would like ti take it off but i know from experince it drives me nuts


----------



## MrsKLC

hello again girls

Kara & Nicola- very best of luck for you both tomorrow, when u will be reunited with your precious embies, im praying for both of you that you both get your dream

Hope you other girls are ok

Well i started my IVf yesterday on a short protocol as i have high FSH levels although this month was a good month at 10.4. I started buselerin yesterday and start on puregon tonight, im so glad to be back on the rollercoaster on my 3rd attempt, hopefully this will be the one to make me a mummy, Im back at the hospital on tuesday for my 1st stim scan

Chat again soon girls lotsa love
Karenxxx


----------



## nicola.t

back again,

elaine housework? Housework? I don't intend on lifting a finger for the whole two weeks    Already got DP in practice, he's been doing it for the last couple of days. Long may it continue   

As for acupuncture, not sure if I'm brave enough to have it done. Stupid, I know what with all the injections I've been doin!! Dp has told me to stop being so stupid and do it especially if it helps.

Karen Glad that you're well babe. Good luck with the treatment hun.    

DP has just left for work so I can spend loads of time on FF tonight. he says I'm addicted. Yes I know I am, but don't have to admit that to him.

back later xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

Nicola and Kara - Good luck for tomorrow girlie's! I will be thinking of you both all morning and sending loads of   both your way. Don't worry about the e/t itself Nicola it's painless and you get to see your gorgeous little embies on the screen before there put back and then on a small monitor whilst there inserting them - very emotional time. 

I don't know if the other ladies did any silly/ ritual type things but tghis is what I did - please don't laugh  . Those who preform acupuncture reckon you need to have a warm womb/tummy for anything to grow, well mine was always freezing. On the drive to e/t I had a fluffy flannel tucked in my trousers to keep that area warm, the nurses nearly pi**ed them selves laughing when I explained my reason for the flannel saying they had never heard such rubbish. Well despite them I kept a flannel on my lower tummy for the two whole weeks and yep it worked for me. Also something to make you smile, on the day of last e/t just as I pressed the buzzer for us to be let in d/p let out the bigest fart you have ever heard just as the receptionist answered the intercom   she must have heard. The tears were rolling down our faces  so much we had to compose our selves before we went through the doors in to the ward. Maybe just me and d/p are very strange .

Well good luck both of you and straight home afterwards and total rest! or like Elaine I will also be coming round to sort you out.

Karen- It's great to hear from you. Don't for get were always here to support you on through all of this. I hope your feeling OK on all your meds.

Elaine - Hi Hun, hows you and gorgeous little Alfie?  I cant wait for our next get together so we best get organising.

Well better stop wittering on - good luck girlies

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## kara76

good luck nicola for the morning

so are we planning on a meet?


----------



## kara76

i have 2 8 cell embies on board and 4 on the freezer

i am so very pleased

nicola how are you today?


----------



## nikkij

Kara - Thats fantastic news! Well done you. I hope your just chilling now and letting d/p fuss over you 

Nicola - I was dying to txt you earlier but couldn't get a signal in the house I was working in (oaks). I hope you had positive results to today.

Will check back in with you girlie's later.

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

well we've just got back and I have to say the hardest part of the day was waiting for over an hour before we went in witha very very full and painful bladder. When we went in, I did tell everyone that I am not responsible for my actions once lying down!!!      

Well we've got 1x 5cell and 1x 6cell on board. None of my other eggs survived. Slightly gutted..

now comes the hardest part.... the .

be back later


----------



## elemnat

kara & Nicolawow you've both got great embies on board. 
now the long 2ww, dont forget we're here for you both. 

 

Alfie and I had really early start today, I woke just b4 5 o'clock and made a cup of tea, Alfie woke at 5.30 talking to his friends then giving me his loud cough to say "I waiting hurry mum". 
Hoping he doesnt come down with a tummy bug as his cousins are dropping like flies and one was all over him this afternoon b4 she threw up everywhere!!

Dp got his new toy yesterday. He drove from Kent to Leeds to look at a X5, he's like aboy with a new toy. Only thing it hasnt got is the blacked out windows, BUT, he's booked it in somewhere next Thursday to get this done. I'll have to buy him a big gold chain for his neck as he'll look like a pimp as its black with black leather!!!

have to go, Alfie's lying on the floor having no nappy time, and has just peed over my foot  

Catch u later
Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

morning girlies,

how are we today? what a horrible weekend its been, I hope the sun decides to come back soon!

what have we all been up to then? hope you've all had a lovely weekend. I've not done much except had my nails done on saturday and went to a fashion show yesterday to raise money for the cancer ward in haverfordwest.

question is there anything that I should be eating and drinking or doing now during the next 2 weeks to help things along?  I know I ask the most stupid questions - sorry!!

need another meet girls - any dates?

spk later xx


----------



## kara76

hiya hun

drinking water is very important, some people say to eat certain things but i think if its gona work it will

i hate this 2ww already well 13 more days for me 16 in total

yeah a meet would be good

im off wed and thats it, first day bak in work today and its boring lol

nicola you having any ovary pains?


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls,

Glad to hear you're both bearing up Kara & Nicola. When I was on my 2ww, I ate plenty of warming foods, ie porridge for breakfast, soup for lunch and plenty of veg. Only had ONE cup of tea a day. Handful of Brazil Nuts (which I hated!) and pineapple juice (but you have to be careful which type) 

A meet would be good, I'm in Carmarthan this Wednesday meeting up with one of the girls I meet on here, we were cycle buddies. Now I'm in Wales can meet. So another friend to my small and select collection of friends!! If you decide to meet on Weds depending what time I'll try to be there. But Nicola as I'm a lady of leisure    can meet up anytime. 

Got highly confused earlier, (doesnt take much!) tried putting my new travel cot up, which was easy but putting it back down, well that's another story, even phoned Sean in Kent, what I expected him to do, goodness knows?!?! Done it eventually.

Alfie screming back soon
elaine


----------



## nicola.t

dp just popped out so I thought i'd have a quick peek back,

Yeh Kara I'm having a lot of ovary pain, also getting cramping like trapped wind or something ( sorry!).    are these normal?

A meet would be lovely, hopefully the other girls will be on later and they can say when they are free aswell. Possibly weekend for most peeps would have thought. I'm free whenever at mo as 2ww ends at the start of my half term so have actually got 3 weeks off - hopefully it'll all be good and will go back to school with good news.

Hows seans' new toy? can't believe he's going to get the windows blacked out, make sure you get him the gold bling to go with it and take some embarassing photos to show everyone!!!    

got to go
be back later!


----------



## kara76

i am away this weekend coming

Being back in work deffo makes the time go quicker not that i felt like getting up of course lol


----------



## nikkij

Good morning ladies

I'm pleased to hear your both baring up well Nicola and Kara, the  is awful! I have no words of advice of what to do other then back up what Elaine said and eat warming foods.

It would be great to have another meet up. I hope you ladies don't mind but a friend of mine who is also going down the ff route has said she would like to join us if thats OK. 
I'm easy any time for a meeting as long as its an evening or weekend.

Well I'm stuck in the college today - I HATE IT! It's so boring and i find I get really bad backache with just sitting around all day.At least Ive got maternity leave to look forward to now. I finally got the maternity policy from work on Saturday morning so I have told them I will leave on the 8th  June, I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!

Elaine and Karen - I hope your both OK - Elaine I so know what you mean about these baby gadgets I'm struggling with just the basic ones  

Chat with you all later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Evening girls

hope our 2ww ladies are keeping the spirits up. Just think those embies are at blastocyst stage now, (what a lovely word!) dp's are looking after you both arent they?? Kara now you make sure you get your feet up when you get home from work. 

A meet does sound good, I'd have to bring you-kow-who with me. Any chance of next Monday or Tuesday, as have eldest daughter driving up from Plymouth on Wednesday til Sunday, and other daughter up on the Sunday til following Wednesday (bringing the new boyfriend!) Nikki oh yes please bring your friend, can I add her to my list of 'select few'  God i really must get out more!!!

Karen how did your scan go today?? I was on the short protocol too, (my age!! 40 last year) 

Trying to make a 'tag-blankie' for Alfie, so off to try to sew at least one side tonight (just wish I had a sewing machine) 

Catch you all tomorrow

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

afternoon ladies ( and sir alfie),

how are we all today?

question I am experiencing some slight discomfort today in lower area which i can only describe as mild af pains. any ideas? Also, last night around my right ovary was uncomfortable, not painful but i knew it was there. Could all this be implantation? will pinky and perky be settling down now ( I know sad i named them)?

I think a meet is imminant ladies.... sounds like we need a large venue if more are going to join ( the more the merrier). Nice place for lunch.... maybe 'Georges' in Haverfordwest??

Right will be back later for more chat and to see what you all say to question.....
bye for now


----------



## nikkij

Good evening all

Well I hope were all OK.

Kara - how are you Hun? Like Elaine said make sure you rest up now when you get in from work, thats what d/p's were made for to look after us  .

Nicola - How's you? Sorry I didn't see you today, I'm normally in my own little world when driving and yes I have been told before that I look like I'm chewing a lemon when I'm behind the wheel  . About your aches and pains - I found I got loads and also tried to analyze every one, which does your head in in the end. As it was I ended up with mild ohss (I hope Ive abbreviated that right) during the 2nd week which wasn't pleasant, I had to drink at least 2 litres of water a day and 1 litre of full fat milk - yuck!

Elaine - Hope alls well with you Hun. This tag blankie sounds good. I will have to find out from you how to make one. Hows Sean getting on with the car. I have this mental image of one of the boys from Goldie looking chain  

Karen - Hope your doing OK as well Hun, Hope works not being to manic for you.

About the meet the Georges sounds good - What better place you can eat and shop at the same time.!!!

Well gona go

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

oh my god.....i'm going slightly mad at home, I can't do anyhting (dp won't let me). Can't go visiting friends as no one knows that we've had treatment, and as a teacher how do you explain to people why your not working during term time?

Anyway, how is everybody?

Kara how you feeling hun? you analising every twinge like me?

Nikki you haven't long now hun and you will be on maternity leave - yeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Elaine am i thick, but, whats a tag blanket? How is sir alfie?

Karen how's your treatment going along? Hope its ok. Good luck!

Here's to lots of    and   one more week to go.

TTFN
xx


----------



## nicola.t

just one more thing...

can i eat fresh pineapple... dp is cutting up some now and i looooovvvvvveeeee pineapple. Are there any fruits that I should avoid at mo?

sorry.....again


----------



## kara76

¨nicola like you every twinge is a night mare

i hate the 2ww i really do i am very stressed

going away tomorrow so hopeing the weekend goes quick


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls,

Kara & Nicola hope you're both still sane?! Just think you're half way through the dreaded 2ww, not long now girls, hang in there.  Nicola.....avoid fresh pineapple, as I know that was one of the things to avoid, (until 9 months time at least, as old wives tale.....can start labour, mother-in-law was feeding me a fresh one everyday!!!) 

Nicola...........a tag blanket is a small fleecy blanket with lots of silky tags hanging off it for baby as they love the feel of them.

Nikki how are you hun, Almost phoned you the other day, was going a little crazy and needed to get out. 
So a meet is much needed, The Georges is nice idea, let me know when as i'll get MIL to look after you know who! 

Karen how are you? hope you're well, how's the follies doing?

Shall we talk about the motor? Its so flipping BIG!!!Drives lovely, loads of room for Sir Alfie in the back, only problem is parking in Tesco's (and other car parks, but as you know I cant keep away from Tesco's!) I'll need 2 parking spaces and please dont ask me to reverse or parallel park, there's no chance!!   
i drove to Swansea yesterday, god that place is a mess!! But Nikki i spotted a shop that sells everything for 99p, there's bound to be loads of perfume we can get you for  baby when she arrives    

Well back to the glass of wine, catch you all later

Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Good morning ladies

So hows every ones weekend going?

I'm so chuffed with myself! I'm also very sad, but Ive just gone and bought my first thing on e bay. I want to use the cloth nappies mother ease for the bay but there so bloody expensive. Ive just managed to buy pretty much the whole shebang that I need and saved about £150 and there all brand new. I'm well chuffed. I think d/p is gonna be regretting giving me his password  .

So Kara and Nicola - How are we feeling ladies? Not long to go now - easy for me to say I know. On the 2 w/w every day feels like 4! Nicola I have also heard not to eat pineapple, I would give it a miss for a while if I were you.

Karen - How are you Hun? We haven't heard from you in a while. I hope all is going OK with the drugs and that your feeling OK.

Elaine and Sir Alfie - Hope your both doing OK. Elaine call me any time.  I work Mon - Fri 8 - 5ish but I'm free after then. I'm sure I'll be calling on you in the near future for lots of advice and support. Even if you just want to get out of the house and go for a walk thats cool, we can meet up and I can walk the dog.

Any way ladies better get off. I hope your all having a lovely weekend.

Chat soon Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

have been feeling pretty down this weekend....also been feeling pretty negative, especially when i've been getting af pains. Had a good cry to other half last night who did a very good job of cuddling me and reasssuring me.

Elaine if you ever need a chat or want to meet especially over next couple of weeks please feel free to give me a call aswell.... we can go find some lovely perfume for nikki together. I did have a chuckle when I read that    

I hope you've had a lovely weekend away Kara.... I think thats exactly what I need is some time away.

Well better get back to giving dp his list of chores for the day... don't think this houseman milarky is all its cracked up to be. I think all he really wants to do is   across the head and tell me to shut up most of the time, but then its a small price to pay, considering!

chat later!


----------



## elemnat

Evening Girls,

hope you've all had a good weekend. Kara hope your weekend away helped pass the 2ww a little quicker.

Nikki Will take you up on offer and be great to get out just for a walk. 
Something strange going on in 'THE VILLAGE' here, somebody's been throwing 'something' down their drains and when its been let into the river its poisoned some dogs, a few have died and others been taken really poorly, so my two have been kept on leads and only short walks well away from the river. 

Nicola how you bearing up? Not long now, hang in there. I have PM'd you. 

Karen hope you're well.

Sean's gone back to kent tonight, but thankfully that's the last of the 2 weeks away then weekend home, he'll be home every weekend now, Yippee, then in a few weeks he'll be based back here!! Just feels so much easier with him home, and more bearable. 
Kept him busy this weekend, he had to put the new patio set together, hang up bathroom bits and then put the barbi together, god its massive!!! gordon ramsey's spare oven i think! So be warned you may all end up round for a few barbi's over the summer!! I promise I wont cook, (have trouble with a normal cooker let alone a barbi!) 

Alfie's just found his 'willy', soooo funny, keeps stetching it!! 
Well it must be time for bed, so I'll stop waffling.

Catch you all later
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

morning,

elaine have tried PM you but can't send it as your inbox is full......... oh to be popular eh?!!!!!!!!


----------



## elemnat

Evening girls,

Nicola have sorted out my messages now, oopps!!
Hope you're ok, not long now    

Kara you hanging in there??    

Nikki hows 'bump' doing? 

Managed to reverse the car today, without getting stressed!! 
Are we arranging a meet at the Georges? 

Alfie's got his last lot of jabs this week, just hope he doesnt react the same as he did on the last ones, they really knocked him and he was out of sorts for days.

Catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Guys.......

HHHHEEEELLLLPPPPP!!!!! I'm not feeling too hopeful at all anymore. Am spotting at the moment has been getting progressively heavier over the last couple of days (No red blood though, just brown stuff) Sorry if TMI. Have just brought PG tests and am sooooooo tempted to do it now to at least know one way or another. WHAT DO I DO?

Awaiting replies,
A not too hopeful
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Nicola now what you do is calm down!! Brown is good, honest, I had brown spotting for a few days and really got myself in a right state. Put your pj's on, have a warm milky drink, feet up and try to chill. Don't be tempted to test yet, hold out til the correct day.

If you send me you tel no I'll give you a ring, unless u want to give me a call.

Just hold in there hun,     

We're all with you 

Love Elaine xxx


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

Nicola - Hang in there Hun. Like Elaine said brown is good. Please  please don't test yet you will only beat yourself up if you don't get the result you want. There's a reason to why they make us wait 14 days.

Elaine is offering sound advice. If you want to chat, rant cry or scream just give me a call you have my number.

Sending you lots of      

Nikki
x


----------



## nikkij

Sorry sent the last post with out saying hi to every one else  

Elaine - How are you baring up Hun? your "VILLAGE" sounds like a scary place to be at the minute. Have they found out whats in the water? Just remember give me a call any time you need to get out or fancy a chat. Hows sir Alfie? Have you finished his tag blankie yet?

Kara - Hope your OK hunny. How are you feeling. I'm also sending you lots of      .

Karen -  Are you still with us Hun? I hope alls OK and that those follies are growing at a nice rate  .

Well for a meet up, I'm off this Friday after noon from 2pm onwards but I think theres too much happening with all you girlies this Friday. I will be away in Yorkshire until Wednesday but I'm free Thursday afternoon and Friday  next week if any one fancies doing some thing then.

I'm sending you all lots of       .

Chat soon

Nikki
x


----------



## kara76

nicola i am sorry you are spotting and i am someone that has always said do not test early but i have decide that if i spot i will test so to disagree girls......we warned though as its still early and you could be pregnant and the levels are still to low to show.....are you using the pesseries front or back door

this could be implantion, how long has it been going on for and is it just there when you wipe

im having af pains today in ovaries and womb, i have to wait til sunday 16pt


----------



## elemnat

Afternoon girls

Kara hope everything good with you, I had to test on day 16 too, just a couple extra days of torment!    fingers crossed for you.

Nicola hows it going hun, resting I hope!   

Karen where are you hope all's well   

Nikki next Thursday or Friday sounds good to me for a meet. 

Eldest daughter on her from from Plymouth today, she was going to get the train but decided to pop into Bristol and buy a car (as you do!!) So looking forward to seeing her. Then youngest daughter up on Sunday, so looking forward to a lovely weekend.

Just had Sean's Playstation 3 delivered. Alfie's present for fathers day. I promised myself I wouldnt let him have one, as he bought this stupidly massive LCD tv for the front room, I told him no way was I having any silly games thing in there too. But, he's been so good with me and this PND that I thought he deserved  a treat.  

Oh my, I just noticed this site is Off-line Friday till Saturday.......Nicola sorry hun, you'll have to txt me and Nikki and let us know your result!!! I'll never last till Saturday to find out how you've done. I feel like an expectant 'daddy' pacing the floor!!  

Nikkitrial run with the small blankie went well, sure it would be a lot easier with a sewing machine though!! 

well Sir Alfie is shouting to be brought down, so I'll catch you later
Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

hi,

Well have managed to stay away from the pg tests, after listening to all your words of wisdom. Thanks guys!!! Its also great having people to talk to about stuff/emotions/problems/etc as I really don't think I could have got through these two weeks without you guys   

Kara I can't believe that you've got to wait 16 days before testing. What a nightmare. Don't these people know how agonising it is waiting, waiting oh yeh and waiting? To answer your question from yesterday, pessaries go through back door, spotting is when I wipe, though today thought it was all over as got quite heavy and now all of a sudden its stopped. So keeping legs crossed now until Friday         

Elaine read your last post to dp who says your very sweet buying Sean a ps3.. he's very envious now. Read in the paper about dog business in Llangwm. Was going to suggest bringing "Hooch" down for a walk, don't think I will now.

Karen really hope your ok hun. Hope to see you back soon hun.

NikkiLast but not least. Saw a lovely picture of you yesterday. Caroline showed me it on her phone. You are such a poser!

A meet next friday would be good for me guys. Can't do Thursday as "Hooch" (my dog) is going in for the snip. Feel really guilty in doing it but have to as they can only find one!!!!

Right shall go now and stop waffling.
Catch you all soon
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Good evening everyone

Hi Nicola - I'm so pleased your feeling more positive today, that a girl! Well done for staying away from the dreaded pee sticks, I remember how hard it was. I can't believe Caroline showed you that photo I look like a real "minger" (as the kids would say) I will have to make sure i pose better if she takes any more snap shots in future  .

Kara - Hows you Hun. God what a wait! How are you feeling generally? 

Elaine - I hope you have a lovely weekend with both your  girls down. I bet you don't get a look in with sir Alfie (unless he wakes in the night) when there visiting  . I'm so up for doing something next Friday, any time day or evening is cool with me.

Karen - Hope your ok

Well I got all excited today, the nappies and bouncer I ordered arrived today, I'm so sad I have sat practising how to fold them for the different ages. D/P thinks I'm off my head.
I'm that sad I'm going to take one to show my mum and sister when I go home at the weekend for a visit.

So one and a half days left to go at work, a week off then a full week back at work then I'm on mat leave. I soooooooo can't wait. I now have no Patience with any one so the sooner I leave the better I think. Does that sound normal Elaine or am I just a moody cow?

Any way gona go.

Will chat again tomorrow

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

hi girls

Nicola well done on keeping away from the pee sticks, one more sleep to go, bet you'll be up extra early. SOOO exciting but so nerve wrecking too. 
Really hope its + for you hun. 

Karais work keeping you sane at this mad time??

Nikki as long as you dont start practising your nappy moves on you dp!! then you really WILL be off your head.  Bet you cant wait to leave work, you get to a point when you've just had enough, I know I just got to the point where I wouldnt even listen to customers and I remember one saying "you're not even listening are you"  my reply was " no not really" didnt go down too well. So think it's normal Nikki but you can be moody too if you want.

Next Friday sounds fantastic to me, oh yes lets go out to play!! Just let me know where and when, and if I need directions I'll shout.

Right bit of girly chat needed........where is there a good hairdressers Tried Andrew Price twice now, 1st time they dont it really nice, 2nd time I just wasnt happy. So if you can recommend any would be grateful. I had the same hairdresser in Plymouth for about 10years and she was brilliant. But oh god, its starting to fall out now, during being pg it was lovely and glossy and soooo thick, now everywhere you look in the house you'll find my hair, may have to start wearing a hair net!!! or a wig !!

Will catch you all later
Nicola......best of luck for tomorrow hun xxxxxxxxxxx

Elaine


----------



## kara76

good luck nicola for tomorrow

im ok back in work tomorrow again and sat and then it will be 16pt and test day


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

well not a good day today....have been so down. Been spotting again today and was so close to testing just to get the inevitable out of the way.   

Now that official test day is upon, I am so nervous but at least we will know one way or another.

I am so up for a meet and a good old chin wag next friday. could do lunch at georges. Think they're open.

sorry no personals tonight, I will update you with news tomorrow. WIll try and stay positive for the remaining few hours.

Night all
xx


----------



## kara76

i think i am off friday

good luck hunni


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

Well this will be the second post I'm sending, just managed to lose the last one .
Nicola - Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sending you loads of    . I have sent you a text message but people don't seem to be getting them until days later. I have so got everything crossed for both you and d/p.

Kara - Ah bless you Hun having to wait so long for your text date. I'm also sending you loads of    .

Elaine - Meeting up on Friday would be great. If we do go to the Georges the food is lovely as well. Its just around the corner from my house so don't worry about getting there.

Karen - Hi Hun, hope alls well with you.

Goana get off

Good luck for the morning Nicola. x

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

well got a BFN this morning ladies. Both dp and myself are heartbroken


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA so sorry hun     

we're here if you need us. But never give up. 

Elaine xx


----------



## kara76

i am so sorry hun

big hugs


----------



## nikkij

Nicola I'm so sorry. I have been thinking of you both all day.

I texted you this morning but as I said phones playing up so you may not get the message for a few days - sorry.

I have pm you.

You know I'm here to talk any time you want 

Love 
nikki
x


----------



## nicola.t

Hi ladies, 

have just finished reading you messages....Thank you all for your kind words and support through this hard time.

Well today has been so hard. I phoned my mum and told her the news and we were like two bubbling whales on the phone. It really hurt me hearing her cry.

Chris and I decided to go out for a few hours just to get out of the house and everywhere we turned there were pregnant ladies and babies and news items about babies on radio. everywhere babies.

phoning the clinic was the hardest thing i had to do today, normally i'm quite composed, but today it must have been the shortest conversation in history as couldn't even finish my sentence without crying. 

we just feel like life is so cruel at times, why didn't they stay with us

Anyway thanks again guys, i'd be lost without all your support.
Have a fab weekend everyone. chris and i are just about to dive into a bottle or 3 of wine.

night xx


----------



## kara76

hunni

telling you mum is just the worst, it awful i know

look to the furture hun and be good to each other, they will have learnt so much about your body from this cycle and your time will come


----------



## nikkij

Good morning everyone

Nicola - Hi hunny, I hope you enjoyed every last drop of that wine, I did exactly the same thing when our cycle failed last year and had a really good sob. As I said Im here any time you want to talk.

kAra - I just want to wish you all the very best of luck for tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you.

Elaine - Hope your having a lovely times with your daughters.

Got to go as im off to Yorkshire and d/p shouting at me to get a move on.

Just wanted Nicola and Kara to know im thinking of you both.

Hopefully I will be able to get the use of a computer over the next few days if not I will check in again on Thursday.

Tak e care all

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

kara hun just wanted to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow. Sending you heaps of          and             

The dreaded af arrived this afternoon, i know this sounds stupid but deep down i thought the test had been wrong as had no pain yesterday or today.... but at least this confirms everything.

Really hope that everyone has a fab weekend....mine iis going to be spent on sofa with bottle of wine again tonight just so i can sleep, didn't manage to sleep much last night thats when you mull things over.

Anyway hope we are still going to meet up next friday, need to see some friendly faces.

speak soon
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

i have a dam faint postive


----------



## nicola.t

Kara hunny I am so chuffed for you babe      hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## elemnat

KARA feint is stil positive so     . 

Here's to that precious line getting stronger and stronger.  

Nicola you drink as much as you want, just may start calling you 'Sue Helen'!! and you may have to start wearing shoulder pads. But you and dp take time out, and as Kara says the clinic will learn so much about how your body reacts to tx they can adjust things it need be for next time. 

Nikkihave a good time in Yorkshire, hun

Have we booked for Friday, if so what time??

Well eldest daughter left this morning, so I was in tears yet again, Sean sent me back to bed at lunchtime, Alfie's been restless last few nights since his jab so tried to get some sleep. Now waiting for youngest daughter to arrive tonight. 

dp just backfrom Tesco's so best go do something!!! Look busy!!

Love to all
elaine xx


----------



## kara76

i am not excited as i had a low postive last fresh cycle

hoping tomorrow will be darker and will hopefully geta blood test


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

well today, dp had to go back to work after being off for 2weeks with me. Boy I did not want hum to go, its like things have to get back to normal, and I don't want them to. So, I had yet another cry tonight. DOne a lot of that lately.

Kara how did you get on today?

Nikki hope your're showing off your nappy skills.

Elaine Make the most of having your daughters around.

Do you think we need to book Georges? Are we all available? And what time does everyone fancy?

Bye for now
Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

been to the clinic for blood test, i woke up bleeding and then it stopped but has started again

getting result at 430 i hope


----------



## nicola.t

Kara have just seen that you had a biochemical hun, I am so sorry and gutted for you. Sending you a big     

Take things easy hun, am here if you need anything

nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

Have been back half an hour and had to put the computer on straight away to see how every one was

Kara - I'm so, so sorry hunny. I know words just can't help at times like these. Just wanted you to know I have been thinking of you over last few days and I'm sorry you haven't had the news you so desperately wanted. If you want to talk at any time just pm me and I'll give you my number. 

Nicola - Hows you hunny? It must have been hard  for both you and Chris him  going back to work tonight.  As for the crying - you cry as much as you need/want. You are still grieving and that does not go away over night.As I said before I'm here if you ever need to talk.

Elaine - Hows your week going Hun? Your house sounds like Piccadilly circus with daughters coming and frowing. I hope you've all had a lovely time.

Karen - Hope everything is going well.

Will check in later or tomorrow

Take care all

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

hi girls,

feeling a bit better today, its been weird  since friday. Family and friends are just carrying on as normal, and I feel angry that they are just moving on as if nothing has happened. I don't want things to move on as quickly as others are doing. I am also hating the evenings when chris goes to work, tonight was a little easier but then I won't go to bed, I don't want to be on my own.

Last night I thought I would make a bit of an effort and booked a table at Lawtons restaurant in st davids ( highly recommended by the way guys), as I thought that chris needed some tlc from me as he too is hurting and he has been the strong one through all of this.We had a really nice time, though at the back of my mind I felt guilty for going out relaxing and having a few drinks.

Am feeling strong enough now that I can call the clinic and make an appointment to see mr M. So am going to give them a call tomorrow.

Right then enough about me guys. Sorry about that, needed to get it out of my system and your all such good listeners.

Do we still fancy meeting up on Friday?

Nikki How was your visit? did you do lots of practicing with your nappies?

Elaine Hows you? Hope you've been having a lovely time with your daughters.

Kara hope your ok hunny.

Spk to you all later
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls

Kara & Nicola hope your both holding up. 
Nicola.....I know exactly what you mean about the night-time, that is the worst time, if I've had a bad day that's when it all comes out. But it will get easier hun, Hope you manage to get an appt soon when you call the hosp.


Just a really quick post, shattered so early night is needed. Alfie's been up the last couple of nights at 4 in the morning and wont settle, been walking the floors!! 
Had a lovely week with daughters, went too fast. Youngest's boyfriend has passed the test, had to go to the local pub with Sean and FIL, and he survived. he even had a go on my pole, managed to get upside down - sort of, but graceful would not be the word I'd use to describe how he done it!! He's taken copies of all the photo's we've taken of Alfie and is going to put them on a cd to music, bit of a wiz. 
We all had lots of tears when it came to leaving though. thank goodness I've got docs tomorrow to get more happy pills   

Hoping that Friday is on, could do with some girly time. I know they do get booked up so shall i call them tomorrow and try to book for about 1 o'clock?? 

Well signing off for now will catch u all tomorrow

Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Thought I would pop in before I went to bed.

Nicola - I so know what you mean about others thinking everythings hunky dorey after a failed cycle. Unless they have been through any FF issues then they have no idea. When my first cycle failed last year, about a week or so later I travelled home for some TLC from mum, sister and the few friends who did know. I went round to see best friend (who did know about treatment) who had a little boy of about 11 months and was expecting second baby. She gave me a hug asked if I wanted a cup of tea then said "I know this is probably inappropriate but I'll ask any way but do you want to come to the hospital with me tomorrow when I go for my baby scan?" I didn't know wether to punch her or cry. Shes never been very diplomatic or sensitive but it did prove and show to me how thoughtless some people can be. Needless to say our friendship has never been quite right since.(Have also got to point out she has done loads of other things like this too) Sorry for going off on a tangent but just wanted to say I do understand how difficult everthing is at the moment. You want to scream at people for having the audacity to be having a good time and enjoying themselves when you feel like the bottom of your world has just fallen through, but I do promise it does start to get easier.

For this meet up, 1pm on Friday is fine by me. I think it would do us all good to get together and what better way then someone else cooking our lunch for us .

Well off to bed - has been very long day and thats with d/p doing all of the 7 hour drive back down to Pembs!

Chat tomorrow

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

morning everyone,

Elaine has been in contact this morning, she has booked a table for the four of us tomorrow at 1pm at Georges. She asked if I would post message as she can't get online at the moment. It'll be good to see everyone and have a god chin wag with good food and company.

Have just got back from dropping dog off at the vets as he is having the snip today. I was like a mum dropping off her child for the first time at school....not a good look.

right will be back later
bye for now
xx


----------



## nikkij

Good morning all

Tomorrow at 1pm sounds great. Im really looking forward to it.

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Just a really quick one tonight, just managed to get internet sorted, was a nightmare!!!

Anyway, hoping you'll read this b4 tomorrow, all booked at Georges. under my name. Alfie will have to join us girls (nobody around to look after the little fella!) He's due his lunch normally around 12 so shouldnt be a prob for 1 o'clock but I'll txt one of you if I'm running late.

See you at lunch

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hi girls

Just wanted to say I had a lovely time at the Georges yesterday. It was great to catch up again. See Sir Alfie too was lovely, can't believe how much he's grown!

Well heres looking to the next meet up.

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

hi girls,
enjoyed yesterday, thanks for making me laugh. Its what I needed. More laughter prescribed please. So need plenty more meets. 

Nikki glad u missed me reversing in Tesco's   

Nicola sorry Alfie cut your shopping spree short, I'm sure Sean's trained him to get bored and restless in shops  

Kara hopefully you'll be able to make the next meet. Hope you're ok

Just HAD to go tho the new Laura Ashley, official opening next Saturday, was told more than likely have quite good discounts that day.
Just looked a bit out of place where it is!!

Alfie's trying his hardest to roll over at the mo, I'm sure he'll be crawling by next week!! He sends big hugs and love to Aunty Nikki and Aunty niccola, (now think he may get confused when he gets a bit older, may have to give you both nick-names!!)

Well off to make somebody's milk up for the night.

Elaine xx


----------



## kara76

sorry i didn't make it this time was feeling quite down

maybe next time


----------



## nicola.t

Morning,

Just want to say lunch on Friday was fab, just what the doctor ordered. it certainly cheered me up.... good company and good food!! 

Kara So sorry that your feeling quite down at the moment babe. If you want to chat sweety, pm mail me any time.
Hopefully you'll be up for coming to meet us next time. Though you've probably got the right idea not meeting Nikki and Elaine. They're a bit weird and wacky      Me.... I'm more normal you're safe with me   

Got to dash, be back later with more personals
bye bye for now
xx


----------



## elemnat

Now NICOLA stop telling porky pies!!! Crazy woman!! 

As you know I'm the sensible/quiet one of the group.....just because I've got a certain little something in my garage!!! 

Kara dont believe a word Nicola says, you should see the size of her nose, talk about pinnocio!!!  

Sorry you've been a bit down, but  go with it hun, better out than in. Hoping you'll be able to join us next time. The 2 mad 'N's' will soon have you laughing. 

Nikki you having a good weekend?? Looking forward toyour last week at work??

Anybody got any dog training tips......my 2 keep going crazy every time somebody knocks on the door, have tried treats, water pistol (from my dressing up box!) but nothing seems to work, HELP!!

Went to the local last nite with FIL, took Alfie and my goodness he really kicked off, wouldnt stop screaming and crying. Couple girls tried soothing him but no joy, then whilst we were eating another girl took over and he settled.(think it was because she had massive (.)(.)'s for him to cuddle into    )
But he cleared the pub with the noise!!
Glad he wasnt like that on Friday.

Will catch you later
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

back again,

Elaine now you didn't have to start getting personal and bring my nose in to it. I know its big but comparing it to pinhoccio is a little far don't you think    

Maybe your revealing a little too much about yourself babe...... dressing up box, pole in garage what sort of a business are you running?   

Nikki where are you to back me up? hope your not shopping for black patent shoes... saw a lovely pair on ebay the other day. What size are you?

Right going to go now,
off to have a lovely sunday dinner up mum and dads now so better get ready.
catch you later
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies ... or should that be miss whip lash and an extra from Walt Disney 

Nicola - Hope your week back at school goes OK. I hope there all nice and gentle with you . Ive also got to apologise, there was me talking of people being insensitive and there was me talking about the labour ward and what have you. I hope I didn't upset or offend in any way. As you can tell my brain isn't often working these days . If I did I'm really sorry.

Elaine - aka miss whip lash . Have got to say I'm very impressed by the "beast" you were driving on Friday, you certainly rule on the roads driving that. It was lovely to see Sir Alfie on Friday, my god he is so well behaved!  Any how as Nic pointed out whats with the dressing up box And to think you look so quiet and respectable . Saying that I can't wait to have a go on your pole in the garage - I'm quite prepared to pay for lessons but I do think you and Nic would spend more time pi**ing your selves laughing at me rather then anything else.

Kara - I'm sorry your not feeling too good at the mo. I hope you start to feel a little better soon. Hope fully when we have the next meet you will be able to make it, although like Nicola said we may all sound as if were all a little bit odd I have got to say the meets so far have been really good for lifting everyones mood. 

Karen - Hope your OK, long time since we heard from you.

Well better go, way past my bedtime. I hope you've all had a lovely weekend

Chat tomorrow

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

evening ladies,

oh my god i am sooooooo tired tonight. It didn't feel good getting up so early this morning after being off for so long. Anyway had a little bit of good news as in my contract has been extended until october half term. Which means don't have to worry about no pay over the summer hola. Also means that Chris and I can now look seriously at a holiday for the summer. Any suggestions? Everyone was brilliant though they felt a little awarkward at times. They wanted to ask me how I was, but then didn't want to upset me. So they just let me know that they were there if i needed them.

Children missed me as much as in the sense that one of them said that they were glad that I was back because they hadn't done any p.e. since i had been off and that now i was back we could do if again. Oh to be loved, eh

Nikki Don't worry hun, you didn't upset me at all. I must have been having a good day cause I was totally fine with it.

Elaine Where have you gone.... hope you've not injured yourself trying out one of your moves!!!!!

Kara how you feeling today hun? Hope your feeling a little better.

So anyone get any preferences to next place for a meet?

Speak later guys
xx


----------



## elemnat

Hi just done a lengthy one, and lost it!!

so here goes shortened version........

Nicola still here, Alfie in bed, moaning and I'm sat with glass of wine!!

Nikki we wont laugh too loud when you have a spin, patent shoes are good to grip when upside down!!  

Mil has the young man tomorrow, so time for lovely soak in bath and a pamper after a session in the garage on said item!! 

Does this remind you of anybody .......... ??

(Kara Igot told off as i dressed Alfie in a teddy bears cheer leading outfit!!I was a bad girl!)

Oh yes another meet, please please please. Kara let us know what day would be good for you, as you really need to join us.

well the lad's really moaning so better go and have a quick cuddle

catch you tomorrow

Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Well first day back and Ive survived, only 4 more too push. They want me to spend all day tomorrow at the college just sitting around in case I'm needed by  our client. Told em no can do I'm eight months pregnant and sitting around for over 7 hours just ain't healthy. Will have to see what happen tomorrow.

Also had lovely surprise when I got home - no not more nappies or any patent shoes waiting for me but Barry had run me a bath ready, gave me a lovely back rub and said he will massage my feet for me later. Do you think some one is feeling guilty for going away for a few days?? Have got to say I'm so going to make the most of it .

Nicola - I'm pleased I didn't upset you, feel free to give me a slap now and then if I do say the wrong thing. I see you had an OK day at school, nothing like the little cherubs to make you feel wanted and missed. I'm so pleased you've got your contract extended, if thats not a reason to go out and celebrate then I don't know what is. That place in Milford called the Fusion is nice or we could meet nearer to you.

Elaine - Hi ya Hun. Pleased your keeping up the exercise routine. Your d/p must think your a goddess on one of those things  I feel more like a weeble then a sex goddess at the mo .

Kara - Hope your OK Hun, Like the girlshave said I do think you would enjoy our meet ups we all seem to have a good giggle 

Well gona go, I'm really tired tonight so early night I thinks.

Chat soon 
Nikki


----------



## elemnat

oh meet meet meet, please please please

sooo tired today, Alfie had me up so many times last night I lost count, feel as if I've got a hang over!! 
Not much news this end, all quiet in the village apart from my 2 dogs barking! 

catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hi everyone

So d/p has gone on his little holiday today, I had a little read up of where he's going and it sounds lovely about an hour or so away from Vienna. What we should do for next year or something is all save up and go away on a girls weekend break. Some where like Amsterdam, it's fab, great fun and cheap - something to think about  .
When I got home there was a card, flowers a book and some chocolates waiting for me as well as little love notes all over the house, It really made me go ahhhh. You never know might even get a gorgeous pressie brought home for me .

Elaine - How you feeling Hun? Poor Alfie just not wanting to sleep at the mo then. Isn't Sean back this weekend? Hope fully he will take over one of the nights at the weekend.

Nicola - How you getting on Hun? Hows work? And wanting to know is Chris still helping with the housework? He's proved he can do it so no excuse for not helping you out now 

Kara - How are you hunny? I hope your feeling a Little better. Don't forget if you need to chat pm any time.

So the next meet up....... How about this Friday. What time do you finish work Nic and Kara? We could always meet up for a coffee or be posh and have afternoon tea or in my case lots of chocolate cake or even have a bite to eat. I finish at 1.30 - 2pm on Friday (My last day   ) It's just an idea. If all else fails we can meet at Mc Donald's . Let me know what you think.

Any way better go , I think I can smell my Tea burning - another reason to eat out!!
Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

oh my god i am shattered today.........thank goodness i'm off tomorrow. Got my follow up appointment with Mr Mamiso. What should i be asking? any advice would be greatful.

Nikki I can't believe how much of a romantic Barry is. We really must set up a meet for DP's and both sean and barry can give chris loads of tips on how to spoil me as he really doesn't get it sometimes. I hope you enjoy the choccies! yum yum!!!!!!

Elaine oh hun no sleep! grumpy. Make sure you get some sleep, you need your strength now for your poll. Could cause an injury otherwise..... nasty!

Kara how you feeling hun? hope everything is ok. Take care of yourself

A meet would be great will check with chris to see if he won't mind me meeting him before he shoots of to work. Time wise i finish school at 3 30 normally out of there by 4. so will get back soon on that one.

I really like the idea of a girly weekend away.

right be back later no doubt.


----------



## nikkij

Hi Nic

I just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow. I m trying to think of the questions I asked when we went back but my brains all mush at the mo. I think we really went down the lines of asking the impossible
Why didn't it work?
What could we have done to improve our chances?
What was the egg and sperm quality? 
next steps to take?
costing etc?
time scales?
anything else we could do to improve our chances?

Sorry Nic I don't think these questions are of the greatest of help.

Just make sure you stop off on the way home and treat yourself to something nice - If Chris moans about it just give him a slap  

Hope all goes well
Nikki


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya Nicola

How did you get on at the hospital?


----------



## nicola.t

helllllloooooo girlies,

well had follow up appointment today and have come home with mixed emotions to be honest. We don't have any embryo's frozen - so thats not an option. Discussed quality of embryos - he said they were a grade 2 and a grade 3 can't egg share he said because of the quality of them. Everything else he said was good in regards to responding to drugs, etc. So i suppose next avenue to explore is asking doctors if they're feeling generous and pay for our drugs. If they say yes, then there is no reason why we shouldn't be able to have another go july/august time. But need a holiday first before anything.

So, how is everyone? Only one more day Nikki then no more ASC for a Long, long time.   .
Elaine have you managed to get any sleep? Hope so hun. Must be difficult for you. never mind we'll cheer you up when we meet don't you worry.
Kara Hope we haveb't scared you off hun. Hope to see you back on here soon.

right, spk later guys
bye xx


----------



## nikkij

Me again

Can you tell Barry's away and I can get on the computer when I want 

Nicola

I'm sorry you didn't get all the responses you wanted from the hospital, I do think your right having a holiday before you start treatment again though - as we all know it's so bloody stressful. As for ideas where to go the Canaries are nice as is the Algarve and I have to say I love Turkey - amazing Turkish baths. Actually I think any where hot pleases me 

Elaine - How are you coping with the lack of sleep Hun? Is sir Alfie any more sorted with his sleep patterns yet? Fingers crossed Sean's back tomorrow night for you.

Kara - hope your OK Hun 

Well last day tomorrow. I cant wait!!!!!!! I was supposed to finish at 4.30 today but couldn't due to having to finish loads of paper work so didn't leave until 6.15 
I just pray tomorrow runs smoothly - got a feeling it wont and I have to be at hospital for 9.30, just know I'm going to be late due to a certain little cherub I look after.  Fingers crossed all will be fine.

well gona go, I'm really tired so gona have a bath then go to bed.... May just pop in and say goodnight later  

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Evening girlies

_NOW PLEASE STOP POSTTING.......every time a try to post this somebody has posted before me, and I'm getting very confuse now!!_
Nicola hope you had some constructive answers today. (just took me ages to spell answers......think I'm really starting to lose capability to think straight!!) _Nicola just read your post. Glad you got answers to all your ?'s, the paying part is really hard isnt it? But at least you can ask gp to possibly help with part. Good idea to have a holiday before going through tx, give you time to relax and have plenty of vino before giving up and starting again. _

Nikkienjoy your LAST day at work!!! Bet you cant wait.

I'm free tomorrow after 1.00 
Alfie will need feeding between 3.30 and 4.00 so as long as you pick somewhere that will be able to 'ding' his cauliflower cheese I'll be there.

Was invited to coffee yesterday afternoon by one of SIL's friends, group of girls from the village......but my god some of them really like the sound of their own voices, about 3 conversations going on at the same time!! 
Neighbour popped over last night and invited Alfie & I to join her in a bottle of vino, would've rude to refuse  But really dont think happy pills and alcohol go well together 

Had a leaflet through the door about Llangwm carnival, now most places (towns/cities) may have a weekend, but oh no, a small village with a population of about 1000, has to have a carnival that goes on & on & on & on for TWO WEEKS!!!! Better start making our scarecrow this weekend!! (only joking, honest!! mind you the engineer in sean may surfice and then we have a super dooper one, then he'll get upset when a scarecrow made by a child wins!!)

Took Alfie to the pool today, (1st time he screamed the place down, and we spent longer in the changing room than the pool!) but today he loved it, splashing and kicking his chunky legs.

Sean's home tomorrow nite (yippee) but dont hold out much hope of sleeping through the nite, I normally have to wake Sean as he snores sooo loud he doesnt hear Alfie!! Last night he woke at 12.40, then 4 something then came into my bed(which he loves) at 5.15

Kara hope you're ok and feeling a bit better about things.

Nikki will you txt me if a meet is on tomorrow, as I dont think I'll get chance to go on-line in the morning.(have to tidy up before his lordship gets home!!) but I'll pop round to see you one day next week anyway.

Well off for a nice soak in the bath

Elaine xx


----------



## elemnat

HI girlies,

I'm replying to myself       (nothing different I hear you say NICOLA, it does come with age!!  )

Enjoyed this afternoon, Nicola sorry we made you miss your meet up in the car park with that man in your life ( oh my, there's a name for that isnt there?!?!  something to do with dogs I believe, and flashing your headlights!!??    )

I can see alot of meets coming up, and really must get these men together too. 

Kitchen stinks of garlic, better than Alfie's wind!! Bet it was you really NICOLA   

Nikki see what you mean by numbers! unless its you clocking up, having to re-read  and re-read as I know you cant concentrate for long   

Well my pipe and slippers are calling me, now where's my zimmer?? 

love to all reading this 

Elaine x


----------



## elemnat

Hi back to talk to myself again, 

blah blah blah de blah

NIKKI the post you were looking for is right down the bottom, BABYDUST message.

bye again


----------



## nicola.t

ha ha ha bloody ha ha,

who does this remind you of nikki,


Incase you were wondering....thats you in the front Elaine.

Hope this has worked, going to see now


----------



## nikkij

Evening ladies

Have got to say I really enjoyed our afternoon drinks - Have definitely got to do this more often.

I love the picture! I'm just waiting to see if you send one for me now of black painted shoes.... lovely.Nic you do realise that Elaine is so going to get you back.... be careful, very careful  

Thanks for letting me know where that thread is Elaine, I have to admit I darent look, I'm too scared .

Just a short note tonight, I'm so tired and thats after having a kip on the sofa as soon as I got in.

Chat again tomorrow

Nikki
Elaine - I hope Sean likes the dinner he's going to eat at midnight


----------



## nicola.t

cool it worked, don't know what all the other stuff after the picture is though.

spk to ya tomorrow

night xx

just seen your post nikki..... couldn't find one, but i will keep looking don't you worry!!


----------



## elemnat

oh dear, must start doing more pelvic floor exercises!!!! wee wee!!! 

ok i'm on a mission now to get you back Nicola!!!

Well what I slaved over in the kitchen yesterday we're having tonight, ended up with a chinese!!

Sean's doing manly things at the mo, just cut the grass, now washing the cars. 
Alfie was realling stinky baby this morning, worst than yesterday.

well I'm sure i'll be back later.....

Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Hiya ladies

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend.

I was on  the 1st part of a first aid course yesterday - Lovely, just what I wanted to be doing  on a gorgeous sunny Saturday. Must admit I did learn loads especially about baby and infant resuscitation which has made me feel a little more relaxed and confident now (How long I retain the info is another matter though  )

Barry got back early yesterday evening after a very fraught journey home.He got out of the car wearing just his pants and a t - shirt saying it was too hot to drive in his jeans . I couldn't get him in the house quick enough, I think he thought I wanted to rip the rest of his clothes off - No I just didn't want the neighbours to see him . Cant moan though he brought me back some lovely perfume and I had the longest and best foot rub ever last night. 

So have you girlie's been up to anything nice? Elaine did you manage to drag Sean away from his manly domesticated chores to go off and do something nice? By the way is he any good and sorting out Fencing? Mines about to fall down....again!!
Hi ya Nicola - i hope you've made the most of this fantastic weather - In other words down the pub in the beer garden having a few cold ones, You and Chris both deserve them 

We've been down to Broad Haven south today, absolutely gorgeous! If you haven't been there Elaine I will have to show you how to get there, You and Alfie would love it.

Well going to go, have loads of little jobs I need to get on with.

Chat later


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

and what a beautiful weekend its been. Had my nails done yesterday then spent the afternoon down the beach. My god it was hot down there, then today, had a christening which i found extremely difficult. Chris and I were one of only about four couples who didn't have children. There were sooooo many children around. Felt very loanly and out of place even though we were surrounded by friends. Needless to say neither of us wanted to stay for very long afterwards. Luckily chris was working anyway so that was rou excuse.

Anyway, enough of that,

Does that resemble Barry yesterday Nikki or is it a little like this


----------



## nicola.t

just wanted to see how they turned out before I continued......

hi elaine, hows you? hope you've had sean doing all the jobs you needed doing. 

kara, where have you gone hun? come back please i need some sanity back on here. there all a bunch of loonies on here.

right be back later,
bye xx


----------



## elemnat

Evening girlies,

had a lovely weekend, but busy, (well busy watching Sean at work!) 
Nikki Sean's good at everything, (or so he would have us believe) but I'm sure he can sort your fence out for you, he's a bit like a big boy scout, dib dib dib! 

Nicola you've got too much time on your hands, all these quirky pictures you're finding!! I'd get too confused trying to paste them on here, or is that just an age thing!?!? 

Well wasnt it lovely yesterday? We went down to the river as they had Llangwm regatta on, lots of boats, soooo exciting (NOT!) gosh village life, what with the scarey scarecrows, mad poetry nights coming up, and I'm sure there's a night where they throw their keys in a dish and take turns in picking them out!!! 
We took Alfie's tent with us, worth getting, its a factor 50 thing and lovely and cool inside for him. 

Early start today as Sean stayed last night and we were up and 4.30 for him to drive back to Kent. Fitted some black out linings in Alfie's room and he slept from 7.00 until 7.00 hopefully he'll do the same tonight. Fingers crossed.

Nicola how did the collar go down on Chris    

Well how am I going to look both you men in the eye, picturing one driving in 'not alot' and the other dressed up and having to negoiate around the bedroom in an alsatian tunnel collar thingabebob!!

shattered now, so must go to bed

catch you lovely ladies tomorrow.

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hiya Ladies

Nicola - I loved the pictures! Barry did all of the driving, thankfully, so I hope he wasn't doing what was in the fist picture but that was definitely him in the second. I found them so funny I showed them to him. He thinks there fab - and that he's even more fab!

Elaine - Your not selling Llangwm very well. It does sound like a different dimension though, quite scary really 

Now I must have a word with you both. You do realise that we may get thrown off this site at some point, what with us discussing, dancing in garages, dressing up boxes, dog collars on partners and a choice of keys from a dish - we all sound like deviants .... well you two do 

Well gona go, I'm really tired, it's hard work this maternity lark.

Chat tomorrow

Nikki

Nic - hope all goes well with hooch - don't forget to ask for the collar back


----------



## elemnat

_AHHHHHH_ first scary scarecrow is up in THE village. Dressed as Bob the Builder.

Well Sean doesnt do things by half measures.......called him today, and he was in the middle of sending his CV to a company for a job in (wait for it....) Australia!!!! Reminded him about our conversation at the beginning of the year......to talk to each other before making big decisions!!

Alfie & I had a lovely cuddle and fell asleep on my bed for 1 1/2 hours this afternoon, so he's just gone to bed now, oh he's soo cute.

No other news from the village.
catch you tomorrow

love ELaine x


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

going to get all the c*** off my chest before we start... AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH I have had such a bad day in work today. Was in Haverfordwest (haven't been there for 6 weeks). One of the girls doesn't get on with me and when she saw me refused to come to school. Anyway she got back in the car and went off (Yes, I thought). But no, five mins later, she returns with her mother who the proceeds to start screaming and shouting at me and talking to me like a piece of poo! All of this happened in front of the class....so i had no chance and no control for the whole day. I have never been so glad to see 3pm!

Right, enough of that (happy thoughts). 

I always heard there was something weird about Llangwm, somebody told me standards started slipping when they let people from Plymouth in...   

Glad Barry enjoyed the pictures Nikki. Chris had a little chuckle when I told him your story. So, what does a girl do then when on maternity leave?

Didn't get a chance to put collar on chris yet... but conveiniently forgot to return it to vets tonight, so there's still a chance!!!!!!!! Hooch was a big brave boy, though he did have to wear a muzzle, just in case.

So then ladies, as you can see its my birthday a week saturday. Fancy a little lunch time drink. Going to be in town having nails done so could meet up afterwards if anyone fancies it.

No other news, so shall stop taking up space.
See ya tomorrow!
Night

Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hiya ladies, or should this be very early morning, I had a sleep this afternoon so can't sleep now.

Elaine - you can't go to Aussie land, not now you've met me and Nic! Thinking about it may be it's meeting us two which will have your bags packed and on the next flight out there .

I do have to tell you though if it ever comes off you still wont be able to get rid of either of us be it email, letter, phone or just good old holidays.
So whats Sean going to put up for the scary scarecrow contest? I bet he'll come up with something amazing!

Nicola - Ah you poor thing . How horrible having to cope with a parent like that. Shame you couldn't just give her a slap and tell her what a wonderful role model she is. never mind just think of all the fun you can have tonight with one said partner and a collar 

About your birthday celebration, count me in, especially now I'm a lady of leisure. Just let me know time and place.

Well had a little drama of our own today. I had to go to maternity ward. Little lady decided she was not going to play and hasn't really moved over last 24hrs or so. Tried to not be over dramatic so waited for this morning to see if she decided to her little dance like she normally does at 5 in the morning but no nothing. Went in to hospital and as soon as they put monitor on she decided to have a shuffle. What a relief. Thankfully everything OK and heartbeat fine. Have got to say they were absolutely fantastic at the hospital which does make me feel a little easier about whats going to happen in 7 weeks 

Well going to go, it's very late or early which ever way you look at it.

Chat tomorrow

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls

Nicola flipping parents!   When customers used to rant and rave at me, I used to imagine little orange umpa lumpa's (from Charlie & choc factory) running around them naked.  Give it a try    

Nikki so little Miss is playing up already?? think we'll have to give her a little talking to (just threaten her with patent shoes!!) But gosh I would've got into a right state myself. I'm glad all ok though. 

Had my youngest daughter on the phone lunchtime, in tears, she had her first teaching experince today and was being observed. She thought it went really badly, and the kids (aged 10 & 11) were playing her up, the little poo heads!!  But she had calmed down by tonight and realised she had passed the observation when she re-read the report on her.  but she was feeling home/mummy sick  

Sean had a look on  google earth where that place in Australia was, couldnt get further away from Sydney if you tried!! He said that as I was finding it difficult to settle in Wales there was no hope of me settling in Aussie!! So you cant scare me off that easily    

Off to the pool again tomorrow, we'll have an olympic splasher on our hands with Alfie. 
He managed to cut Sean off on the phone today, the boy is sooo clever. 

Nicola oh yes yes yes we must meet for a drinky poo's on your birthday. Sean will be home so he can look after The man. So name the time and place, I'll bring the balloons  
You can both see my new hair do then! I'm having it all chopped off this Saturday. So fed up with it, takes too long to straighten it, and now all those pg hormones have left me, its all falling out. Didnt loose hardly any when pg, so making up for it now, everywhere you look you can see my hair lying around, its awful. So its all going. Going for the Vick Beckham look, but No not going blond, befor you ask!!

NIKKI Alfie & I went for a sleep yesterday afternoon, for about 2 hours, and i couldnt sleep last night either. Maybe I should've just gone on-line as you did.

Anyway my 2 lovely nutters, i'll catch you tomorrow

Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello all

Elaine - Pleased to hear the news about the Aussie plans been shelved for now. I was thinking that Nic and I may have to have a quiet word with Sean, such as "NOOOOOOOOOO, Elaine and Alfie are going no where". You guys are only just getting used to the stranger wonders of Llangwm and Wales so it would be cruel to move again now. Meant to say Elaine have you watched the Wicker man?very like Liangwm 

Nicola - Hope school was better today. I like Elaine's idea of pretending lots of little naked people running around them when they kick off. Be careful not to laugh at a parent when there being irate mind or you might get a smack in the mouth!!!!

Have either of you seen the Western Telegraph today? I had to have a double take I thought our Elaine had had a sneaky interview done about one of her many talents - the one that takes place in the garage  . Have got to say though Elaine you look much better then she does, well for an old bird anyway  .

Well gona go, early night tonight busy day tomorrow. Have fun all

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

noswaith dda my lovely ladies,

oh my god nikki... what time were you on the computer last night? Mind you i found myself awake at that time. my beloved decided to wake me up when he arrived home from celebrating his brothers birthday. Was not a happy chappy at all     

I see the little lady has decided to already play up. The little minx!!! Glad everything is cool though.

I'm glad you won't be moving elaine, though I was just beginning to imagine future holidays to Australia! never mind this way we can all continue to be mad together in good old sunny pembrokeshire!

had a much better day today. Saw my lovely angels in pembroke today. Down side is was told to go to haverfordwest again tomorrow morning so am feeling a little anxious about the reception i'm going to receive from the kids and so called parent from yesterday. If she gives me any poo, I will certainly imagine her as a umpa lumpa   

Shall we do bristol trader on the 23rd? maybe a spot of lunch? should be finished for about 12. let me know what you think. 

I see your using the excuse my hairs annoying me, are you sure your not trying to make yourself younger again elaine?   only joking babe.

right better go now on that note,
I'll be back!


----------



## elemnat

Nicola I'm glad I found you on here, you do make me laugh, younger indeed??!! I'll have you know I was up and down my pole like a spring chicken today, twirling around and only banged my head once on the floor!!   

Oh my good, where's my A- Z, do I have to go to Bristol to find this trader place?? Can somebody tell me where it is?? do I need a map?? IS IT NEAR........TESCO'S

Nikki yes i saw the paper, FIL showed it to me, he asked if I learnt anything from the article, explained I could do all those moves with my eyes closed! I told you all sizes do it, you'll both have to come and play one day, I'll make sure the cctv is switched off!    And not so much of the old bird please, you telly tubby/weeble!!!

Had a lovely 20 mins in the pool with Alfie, he's getting used to it now, was putting his face in the water today, but he didnt panic, especially as I mad a point of laughing at him. 
Busy day tomorrow, making up batches of food for Alfie, so kitchen will be a complete mess. 
Then have to wrap up Sean's father's day pressie before he gets home, and tidy up. 
Off to Beggars Reach on Sunday, so no cooking yippee.

Nikki I've got loads of new born vests & sleepsuits, alot of them are only from my favorite shop (Tesco's) but if you could make use of them I'll pop them round to you, shame to just put them up in the loft. Hope you dont mind me asking, or I suppose I could use them and make lots of little scarecrows for my garden AHHHHH, no Nikki please have them!

Well off for a shower now and use my anti-aging body wash followed by my rejuevenating body moisturiser!! Luckily I have a fitted hand rail so I dont have to take my zimmer in with me!! 

love Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

I think I have a problem ladies,

its call fertility friends...... I am totally addicted to it. I can't wait to come on here and chat to you all   I know!! It really cheers up my day.

Anyway, as you all know I have had a bit of a c*** week this week, and i thought things could not get any worse. But I was mistaken, this is me we're talking about. Yep, I was driving home from work this evening, was just coming off the MacDonalds roundbout when heard some sirens. I was looking to see where they were heading so i could pull in if needed. I went off down freemans way (towards county hall elaine) and so did sirens, so indicated to pull in. As I pulled in some plonker decided it liked the rear end of my car and drove into it. Well at this stage I was raving mad and shaking with shock. Anyway, my car came off quite lightly in comparison to the idiot who hit me. So exchanged details got address and telephone number and cleared off. So thats how my week has ended..... in need of some serious alcohol now!

Oh my god elaine, your going to have to have your jabs and everything for the trader!! on a serious note though hun, its not far from wilton house where me went last week. Just a little further on.

I saw the telegraph aswell, and had a little chuckle. It takes a brave woman to dress like that for a photo... think it would be a laugh to have a go though!

oh yeh...... who am i then the teletubbie or the weeble, super gran? 

I'll come back later, just going to have some tea.
see ya in a bit
x


----------



## nikkij

Hello all

Ahhh Nicola, what  a week. You poor thing. Definitely agree a couple of glasses of vino are needed, have one for me too. Look at it this way though at least your week can't get any worse.

On a happier note birthday drinks sound fab to me. I'm really looking forward to it, on the down sound mind Nic your catching Elaine up in the added years  . Sorry Elaine  

Elaine I will take you up on the lovely offer of the baby clothes, I don't think you can ever have too many baby clothes. Thank you hunny. Also don't want you frightening the local children with lots of little scarecrows in your garden - would look a little creepy.

So whats everyone up to for the weekend? I have the 2nd part of first aid course tomorrow - What fun on a Saturday but hey it has to be done. Not sure whats going on on sunday hopefully Barry will take me out for lunch, fingers crossed.

Just to let you know for when we meet up again but the Glen is lovely. I met Sara yesterday (A girl Nicola and I used to work with) for lunch and have to say food was lovely.

Well going to go but sure I will pop in again later, like Nic says this site is addictive!

Chat soon
Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

right then, thats enough of that missie..... I can't catch up with elaine, shes totooooooooooooo old. It would take me decades to reach that age!!

My plans for the weekend.. if its dry, i will be haverfordwest painting fences at my brothers house. If its raining, day in in front of the telly and on FF. Then out for a few drinks with a friend who I haven't seen for ages.  

OOOOHHHHH i like the glen. Been there a few times for drinks but never to eat. I only thought the trader as if it was nice we could sit outside. foods quite nice aswell. Could go to glen if its a horrible day. I really don't mind where we go.

right i'm going to sigh off now, got a bit of a headache and a sore shoulder from earlier on. Shall catch up with a guys tomorrow no doubt. I'm off to bed.

Night, night.
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

I think the bristol is a great idea for your birthday, just meant as a future venue the Glen is nice. Actually I remember having a strange conversation with one said Stdavids lady (rather tipsy) and her poor embarrassed d/p outside the Glen   not sure if you remember.

Have a fab weekend any way.

Elaine is Sean back? Just remember you saying your going out for lunch sunday so yes he is (Baby brain ) or it could be I'm just very dull at times!

Chat soon all

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Hi its GRANNY GRUMBLE-WEED here!!!

Well Sean's just left, back on Friday eager to baby sit Saturday, (cant wait) 
Had a lovely weekend, Sean got all emotional this morning (father's day) when Alfie gave him his card and pressie.  Sean never thought he'd ever be a daddy, and when you see your man getting emotional god it pulls at your heart. 

Nicola what a start to the weekend you had, hope you're no longer aching. A couple of years ago a stupid man went into the back of me, I ended up with whip-lash (that's a pain in my neck, nothing to do with owning a whip!!) but took months to heal, and so painful.

Nikki I'll pop the clothes around one day next week, sort out a day on Saturday. But as you say, you can never have too many clothes. You wait for the piles of washing, but so lovely seeing it all the washing line. 

Had my hair chopped, and you're me sorry to hear Nicola but it makes me look younger!! "What" I hear you say, "younger than the 28 years I thought you were". Had to walk up through town to meet Sean & ALfie, and he said I looked like Posh, with my sunglasses on, so now I've got the hair, got the car, now just need the money!! 

Bought a door bell, wow i hear you say. but its confused the dogs and they now dont bark when somebody's at the door, but oh my if you could hear the stupid noises it makes, sound like big ben on drugs!! 

no other news. so will catch you tomorrow, early night is calling me

Love Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

I can't believe I'm into the second week of my maternity leave already! It's going by so fast. I thought I would be a real lady of leisure but to be honest I'm as busy as ever. I do feel as if I'm making a little headway mind, the upstairs doors got put on today and the hedge that was taking over the backgarden has been cut back and by some one who knows what there doing.it doesn't look like Edward scissor hands has been at it . I'm going to MIL tomorrow and picking up a unit we have been storing there so looking forward to painting that ready for the baby's room - and the black out blind I have made stayed up all night so fingers crossed I don't need to go out and and buy one now - Can you tell I'm from Yorkshire and don't like to spend money unless I have to . Too be honest I just love making things, I could have worked on Blue Peter!

So Elaine or do you like to be called Victoria now? Where did you get the new do cut? I'm going to a new place in Milford tomorrow for  a trim so hopefully there OK.


Nic - How you feeling love? Hope no signs such as whip lash have appeared from the bump in the car. If you were at school today I hope you had your little angels and not your little horrors! Lets pray you have a good week any way not one like last week.

well gona get off for now, dinner needs sorting but I'll pop back in later

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

this work thing is a right bum thing. isn't it? I am so envious of you both being ladies of leisure! oh well, only one month until summer holidays, then six weeks off!



Who does this remind you of? mind you it can apply to the both of you. Better watch out Nikki, especially as your going to a new salon tomorrow!!!!!!

Found this one for you Nikki:


----------



## nicola.t

well I was a naughty girl on saturday. Went out and had one too many cocktails and was very sick on Sunday. Should have taken it easy as it was the first night out i'd been on since sarting treatment.

My dog has been a very naughty boy ladies. When I got home on friday i realised that he had a red face, so was frantically looking around to see what he had been upto in my absence. When I walked in the living room I saw red ink on the rug! still didn't know what it was, so phoned chris, who told me hooch had chewed up a gel pen, but he didn;t clear up the mess. Typical!!! then on saturday, I popped down to the shops and upon my return he had chewed up the fathers day cards I had brought. I was not a happy chappy   .

Be back in a while for some more gossip!


----------



## elemnat

Nicola dogs!!! my two keep fighting over plastic chickens, had to go and buy another so they had 1 each, worse than kids!! When you said he had a red face I thought you meant he was embarassed   

Nikki hope hairdressers goes ok, I went to the one just around the corner from.......tesco's. Just trying to get used to styling it myself now, but alot quicker than having to straighten it for 1/2 hour. 
Now dont you go going tooo Mind you I'm a fine one to talk as I move from one end of country to the other!! But dont push yourself tooo much, we dont want you straining yourself. 

Alfie slept all night again last night, (3 on the trot) but i didnt. Things on my mind again, we'll find out in 2-3 weeks if Sean will be working in wales. Just have a feelin his company will want to send him away to manage another job, as he's worth more to them doing that than staying in Milford. Anyway I'll just have to cross that bridge when we get there. 
Alfie & I both went for a 2 hour sleep this morning, sooo needed. 

Well scrape that last paragraph, Sean's just been on the phone, been told he's on the LNG project in Neyland. So I can stop worrying (about that bit anyway) 
Just need to go and sort myself out now, mascara all over the place, really didnt think it'd work out with Sean working here. Be back later.

Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya ladies

Elaine - Fantastic news about Sean, It must be a relief to know he's going to be coming home. When does he start work in this neck of the woods?

How are you feeling generally though love, you sound a little down at the mo. Give me a call any time and I can pop over to yours or come down to me for a coffee, you and Alfie are welcome any time - I'll even bring chocolate cake  

Hi ya Nicola - Ohhhhhh cocktails, they sound nice. I have told Barry that after bambino is born  I want champagne, ice cold champage and a good one!! He's not keen but I told him after nearly a year of no alcohol he could s*d off, I'm having champagne .

I hope you gave Chris as much of a row as the dog for not cleaning up the gel pen . I can't believe he left it for you. I remember when hooch ate all your make up, I went into great detail of explaining to Chris the sheer cost of having to replace it all and that it would have to be clinique of course. If I remember rightly he went very white and told me I was not allowed to mention anything about make up to you 

Well went to the hairdressers today, Its a lovely new salon down the marina in Milford and very reasonably priced. I ve got a fringe again which feels a bit odd but I do like the cut( It looks no different to before really) I only had a trim.

Well hope Alfie sleeps through again for you Elaine. i bl**dy well I hope I sleep all the way through it's getting on my nerves now going for 6 wees a night 

Well night all

Chat tomorrow

Nikki
I hope


----------



## elemnat

Nikki I'm fine (ish!) just tired, and not knowing what was happening with Sean has been on my mind. But should pick up and be back on track now. God help you both. So sorry not been myself the last few days. 

Anyway looking forward to Saturday, still on isnt it? and was it 1 ish?? 

We'll arrange a day for me to pop over with your gear Nikki, unless you want to come here and meet the mad dogs, Nicola you're welcome to, I've a stair lift you can try out!! 

Well off to bed now, really hope I sleep all nite, fingers crossed.

Its like the 3 muskateers, 

Love you know who xxxx


----------



## nicola.t

bet you thought I wasn't going to spk to you tonight, or rather hoped, as i do tend to waffle on a bit!!!!

YEH!!!!!! elaine. Great news about Sean! Its about time, but you'll have to get more practice on your you no what in prep as he's gonna want to see ya moves....  You do sound a little down hun, like nikki said phone any time if you want to chat hun, can't promise chocolate cake though.

well i am looking forward to seeing your hairstyles... am i going to recognise you?

did i mention it is my birthday on saturday?

going to make it short and sweet tonight guys spk to you both tomorrow.

keep smiling    
love nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

I'm back,

so easily pleased, just managed to put a photo of my man on here. 
So I'll have to now learn how to get more from the camera to the pc so I can bore you both silly with diff photo's of him. Will be a bit like watch holiday videos!!

xx


----------



## nikkij

Elaine I love the photo! He looks so cute, not as cute as when he was in his little outfit though . You are clever mind I still can't down load photos normally never mind on to here.

Hey birthday girl, what the hell lets start celebrating it early. Like Elaine said what time are we meeting up on Saturday, I'm getting so excited I can't wait!! 

Forgot to say before but you know any way the invite wasn't open just to Elaine, you can pop in when ever your passing or want to too, always lots of chocolate cake, chocolate biccies well chocolate everything in so no worries there  

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

nikki choc choc choc......i'm on the way yummy yummy.

[glow=red,2,300]NIcola[/glow]
have you decided on your holiday yet  we're off to sunny cornwall saturday week.

got to dash he's screaming

e


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

right then, very important this, Saturday should be finished in vogue about 12 so shall we say half twelve at the bristol trader. Hopefully it will be nice and sunny for us to have a few drinks outside! Now don't forget, or else!!!!!

Elaine loving the picture of sir alfie. He is adorable. But you already know that. Will have to come round and have a go at the stair lift in preparation for when i'm 40 and needing one!!!!!!! Might think of getting my nose done also...
Haven't decided where and if going on hols yet, as yet to see the dr about funding. Think though that we'll give summer a miss and go october half term as we both would really like to go to egypt and its a tad hot in august.

nikki how can a girl refuse an offer of chocolates galore. when we coming?

I'm off to london next week with my nice class for three days. we're going to see dirty dancing so you never know might pick up some moves elaine to work on your you know what! oh yeh and we're going to do lots of shopping aswell.

right i'm going to take the dog for a walk with dog. Might be back later if allowed.

bye bye for now
xx


----------



## nikkij

Right second try, I have just lost last post!

Iam currently sat in the library as our p/c is broken , it nearly killed me not being able to get on here last night. I think I may have to see someone about my obsession with this site. It doesn't look like it's going to be fixed any time soon either alsorts wrong with it apparently - were waiting for a friend who's an IT specialist to look at it. I didn't realise how much I'm on the computer. No wonder my housework never gets done 

Too top it all haven't been feeling too well over last few days. Couldn't get hold of midwife so had an appoint at docs, saw a lovely auxiliary nurse and Ive got a water infection. Explains why Ive been feeling a bit yuck. I did manage to get hold of midwife- have got to say I'm not keen on her. After explaining the above I organised my home visit and when to have the test for strep b done. She did her best to put me off but like I informed her the medical experts in Australia, America and Canada can't all be wrong as it's done routinely over there so I'm having it done as well, I haven't come this far for something as simple as a small test possibly having a damaging impact on my baby .

So enough of my whining - Hows you both doing? 

Nicola I will def be there on Sat but if the time or venues changes could you text me and let me know. Oh yeah, how old are you again 40 or 41? 

Elaine - Hows sir Alfie? did he sleep through again?

I see the scary scarecrows have started, I'm going to have to come and look now just out of morbid curiosity.

Well better go, I need to go to tesco - exciting life that I lead  

Will try and get here again tomorrow but if not see you both on Saturday at 12.30 in the Bristol

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Hi girlie whirlies

had a lovely time in the pool with Alfie today, he's getting so good at letting me dunk the side of his face, to get him used to gradually put his face under the water. Then had a weigh-in (for Alfie not me!!) 1 stone, 2lb & 8oz, the porker!!! then docs apt for me, reduced my tablets, think they've been too strong and making me feel tired and sickie, which explains why I've not been on top of things the last couple of weeks, so should be back on fighting form in next few days, so nicola watch out!!!   

Looking forward to Saturday, I'll get Sean to drop me in town and pick me up, can have a little drinkies then. 

Gave myself a major headache last night I'll tell you all about it Saturday, and NO I didnt fall off the you know what!! I think we'll have to give it a name, so suggestions on a postcard please   

Well off to quickly grab something to eat whilst the little man's asleep (on the floor again!) 

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha nikki. I'm not as old you or that old fart from llangwm!!!!!!!!!!! she's well old don't you think.?.?.

i have been on a course all day today. It was SSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boring. didn't know what he was talking about half the time. on way back visited a friend who had baby a month ago. He is so gorgeous, made me feel a little sad on way home though, just thinking about what should have been.  

elaine i think thats awful that you make alfie sleep on the floor..... can't you afford a cot for him. shame on you!!! poor boy.

nikki you must be having withdrawal symptoms by now form the computer and this site. totally sympathize hun. get yourself some chocolate babe, it will ease the pain a little. Technology eh
Poor you having an infection. At least now that you know what it is you can treat it. Can I ask what strep b is guys?

right then guys, i'm off. i shall catch up with u both tomorrow.
two more sleeps until birthday   
bye xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

I'm back!!!!! Barry has managed to sort it all out himself, I'm well impressed with him. I think he knew what a misery his life would be if I couldn't get back on here. 

Nicola - group strep B is a common and usually harmless bacteria thats present in around a third of the population at any one time.Its estimated that it's present in around a quarter of women in their lady bits. If GBS is in a womens birth canal it can be passed to her baby during labour, although most babies will be fine a small number will develop potentially life threatening infections such as meningitis, blood poisoning and pneumonia  Theres no routine testing for it in this country (you have to nag) but if you do have it you are given intravenous antibiotics during labour which greatly reduces the chances of passing it on to the baby. Gbs is universally recognised as being the main course of severe infection in newborns, it's estimated that in the UK up to 700 babies a year develop an infection caused by GBs of which up to 75 babies die whilst another 40 or so are left with serious long term problems.

I'm just not prepared to take the risk, not after how long it's taken to get us this far. Any way did I sound intelligent? do you think I should have been a teacher?...... (I copied it out of my baby magazine really  )

I hope your not feeling too sad, it's always so hard when you see new babies for the first time. . I remember the feelings only to well.


Hi Elaine - I'm pleased they seem to be sorting your meds out for you. I will have to make sure I bring my camera for sat - you said you haven't had that much to drink since Alfie was born so watch out Haverfordwest!!! 

Ohh and poor Alfie, making him sleep on the floor you wicked mummy 

well Ive had my fix for today, twice, getting on the computer. I'll probably pop back in later 

Bye for now

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

well Nikki you sounded highly intelligent then, thought somebody else had hacked into the site and was pretending to be you!!! 
You have been doing your research havent you, you swot!! 

Had fun this morning trying to do my hair, i looked like I'd put my finger inthe electric socket. Think it'll take a bit of getting used to. may just have to go and have a 'blue rinse' instead next time!! But if my hair looks like it did this morning on Saturday (does that make sense!) then I'll be wearing a paper bag!!

Nicola dont beat yourself up hun, your day will come to be a mummy, just think on your next cycle you'll have me and Nikki holding your hand all the way through. But you are allowed to feel upset, but only for a little while. Else you'll end up like me, old, drugged up and reaching for the blue rinse!! (now I'm waiting for the smiley you find for that description   )

Well catch you both tomorrow 
going to try to grab an early night 

Love Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

its nearly there girlies... my birthday i'm talking about, that is! oH YEH, and meeting up with you guys aswell, looking forward to it. Just hope its sunny so we can sit outside and soak up the sun. 

i've had a lovely day today. My children prepared lunch for myself, lsa's and themselves in class today. They also made a cake for me. the whole thing was lovely. Very full afterwards and wanted to do very little afterwards. Apparently i have officially over taken this other lady as the one who like food the most. I don't know where they get that idea from?!?!?!



Nikki, when she couldn't get access to computer!!!!

right gonna go,
see ya both tomorrow about 12 30!
nos da! (good night in welsh)
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Just wanted to say I had a lovely time today.

I hope you enjoyed your birthday lunch Nicola and the fact that Victoria Beckham joined us  

I cant wait for our next get together, I hope you both enjoyed the rest of the day and that you had many an admiring stare from passers by whilst you held your 40th balloon Nick  .

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA

*[fly]HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY[/fly]*

YOU DONT LOOK A DAY OVER 30!!!!

really regret not getting the 60th balloon!!!

Enjoy the rest of your birthday

love Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

oh very funny girls. What do they say, revenge is sweet!!!!!!!!

I did have a lovely lunch yesterday... thanks girls. And aas for the balloon, i did get some funny looks, all my friends laughed aswell when they saw it. My mum said something like, well if your 40, then I was only 10 when I had you. Thats wrong!

Went out for one or two drinks last night, and thankfully feeling quite good this morning. Chris on the other hand is still in bed with a rather large headache. 

hope you lovelies have a nice relaxing day in the sun,
shall pop back later,
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

hi nutters

had a lovely day in the sun, till we decided to take the dogs for a walk, got almost to Hook then it pored down, oh what fun!! wet dogs, I had flip flops on so couldnt run (cant run with out flip flops on either!!) 
Both dogs are now caked in mud, good job they're off to the groomers on Tuesday.

Sean left for Kent about hour ago, hoping he'll be back on Thursday and that will be the last of Kent (fingers crossed) so sat here with a massive bar of chocolate to keep me company, oh yum, so will have to do a few extra spins tomorrow!!   

Alfie grabbed a Welsh cake out of my hand today and managed to get it to his mouth pretty damn quick   

Nicola glad you enjoyed your birthday. All downhill from now   
Sean popped down the local, for an hour !!! got back rather drunk, think he was celebrating your birthday too. but made him get up to do Alfie's brekkie so I could have a lie in, evil I know but hey what the heck?!? 

Nikki you've got such a lovely neat little bump, is it monday you're seeing the cons? let us know how you get on with the strep test. Hope you dont have to fight too hard to get that simple test done.

well off for more chocolate so wil catch you tomorrow.

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hi girls

Well hope the rest your weekend went well. Mine was quiet just had the in laws round for their dinner, nothing too exciting.

Nicola - Pleased you had a good time on sat love, your not doing too bad for a lady who is now in her prime 
I hope all went well at school today, were you with the little devils or little   ?

Elaine -  Hope all's well with you and sir Alfie. God he gets more gorgeous every time we see him. Just think as well love only a few more weeks and Sean will be home for good  .Just think of the lie ins you will be able to have at the weekends now and not feel guilty asking Sean to get up.

So I visited the consultant today. There not happy with my blood pressure, apparently its really high. My midwife has to see me tomorrow for a home visit then every other day to check it doesn't get any worse then back to see the consultant on Monday morning again. She has said if it does get any higher I have to go in to hospital  . Fingers crossed it will settle down - just think there a little worried about pre eclampsia. Also turned out I don't have a water infection  . Now I don't know how they worked that one out? so it looks like me not feeling well over the last week has had nothing to do with my water works and more to do with dodgy blood pressure.

Barry has been fab, he's making sure I don't do anything so I am now the queen of the remote control. Just annoyed bloody Wimbledon's back on - find tennis very boring and there no neighbours on.... do I sound really sad now? think I better shut up 

Well going to go and watch the TV again

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Nikki you make sure you keep your feet up girl. NO running around, rest rest and more rest. 
If you're in THursday afternoon, I'll pop up with some chocolate (hear its very good for blood pressure!  ) after Alfie & I have been and done a few laps of the pool.

Nicola I learnt soooo much listening to you talking about your job, especially about the type of families the kids come from.

Asked Sean to go up to the loft before he left last night to get down the bag of baby clothes, and look for thebag with the blow up bed in, went into one of the back bedrooms this morning to go through the clothes and he'd actually got down ......the travel cot?!?!? and that was it, why?? I dont understand?? no baby clothes and no blow up bed?

More scary scarecrows are up, at the end of my road we now have a couple of Flintstones, and Marg Simpson. Will have to take a walk around the village and see what others are up.

Well back to my cup of tea

catch you later

Elaine xx

PS

[fly]*NIKKI....ARE YOUR FEET UP*[/fly]


----------



## elemnat

oh no, dont desert me girls, 

"All by myselffff, dont wanna be all my myseellfff"

Anyway, just popped on for a [fly]*SCARECROW WARNING*[/fly]

they're popping up all over the place, seem to be breeding. End of my road now have Marg Simpson, Flintstones, something climbing a ladder, another sat on a garden chair, and looks like may have a Spiderman due to appear overnight. 
Nikki if you pop over for a look around, rumour has it the Simpson one by the house next to the school actually "talks" .

This place is starting to freak me out now. *HELP!!!*

Nicola where are you, not like you not to be on here at least once a day. Hope all ok.

love Elaine xx


----------



## kara76

hello hello

just needed some time out

follow ups are always like that hun mine is tomorrow and i have tons of questions and email my clinic so they have time to prepare lol

may ask for a hysteroscopy but i don't really wana wait i wana get on with the fet now


----------



## elemnat

Hi KARA really glad to see you back on hun. Can understand needing time out, this tx can take over your life, and you need to just take a step back. It takes over and I had to keep reminding myself that whatever happened our relationship always came first.  Hope you get the answers to help plan your next step tomorrow, let us know how it goes. 

So now we must arrange a meet, I need back up Kara, the other 2 and just off their heads, and completely insane!! 

You can tell they've sent to me to Coventry, as I've been on here talking to myself AGAIN!! 

Nikki hope your blood pressure is coming down, may tx you later if you dont come on, hopefully Barry will reply to me if you're indisposed. 

Nicola a good couple of days at work I hope. 

News from THE VILLAGE........ Sean's had a suggestion for our scarecrow lst night, If I put on loads of rosy blusher and just jump out of bed on competition day, i could be 'AUnt Sally' bound to win he says. Good job he's a few hundred miles away.

Well Alfie's asleep again, yes on the floor. But he loves it there   

No other news at the mo
will catch you later, if you're still talking to me

Sad & lonely 
Elaine x


----------



## elemnat

Elaine, "Hi" 

Elaine " hi to you to"

Elaine how r u tonite?

Elaine "oh fine thx, Elaine how r u?"

have i lost the plot?? Its the scarecrow's they're driving me mad!!!

Anyway, Nikki if they let you out and are reading this, please rest up. Hope everything goes well if things do start early. Remember what I told you, as soon as you see your darling little daughter you WILL instantly forget about any  pain you've been through, honest. And 1 tip, when they tell you to pant, really try to get your mind to another place  and pant slowly and deeply and take your time. hopefully you can avoid cut/tear.  But I will be thinking of you hun xx

Nicola hope London was good. Sure you'll have lots of tales to keep me entertained. Will you txt me if you hear anynews on the weeble above?!   

Kara how did the visit to cons go?? 

Sean's home yippee. Mind you gave him a really hard time at 7.30 this morning, after looking out the window and saw flipping foxes had been at the bin bags and rubbish/nappies all over the road, and who had to clear it up?? Was not happy, gave Sean a mouthfull. HE sent me a txt saying he was sure Wales wasnt the only place with foxes, so I bit back that he was the only Welsh man that would leave the mother of his child in a new place for 6 months, and expect me to get up early in the morning to put the rubbish out!!! think it hit a nerve. But i'm really not good in the mornings, and only takes a little thing to still tip me over, (so you 2 had better be nice to me or else!!!) ANd in England they have new technology called 'Wheely bins!' I'm sure in about 20 years they'll have them here! meow meow

anyway moan over. Glad he's back anyway - needed somebody to fix my washing line  

Have to pack tomorrow for our week in Cornwall, dread to think how much we'll have to take for Sir Alfie. Must remember to take my brollie think I'll be needing that!!

Well I'll catch up with you all when I'm back next weekend.
have a great week, be thinking of you 

Elaine & Alfie 

ps do you like the new pic??


----------



## nikkij

HI GUYS,

THIS IS NIKKI'S OTHER HALF!! NIKKI'S BEEN IN THE BIG H SINCE TUESDAY, BP UP PROTIEN IN THE URINE, SO THEY HAVE BEEN MONITERING HER FOR THREE DAYS NOW AND THEY TOLD US THAT IT LOOKS AS IF TOMMOROW MORN THEY MIGHT BE GETTING NIKKI READY FOR DELIVERY!!!!!!

SHES BEEN ASKING ME TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW WHATS BEEN GOING ON BUT IT TOOK ME HALF AN HOUR TO GET ON THE DAMN THING AND FIND U GIRLS ON THE NET.

SO...ME AND NIKKI ARE ****ING REALY EXCITED AND NERVIOUS AT THE SAME TIME READY FOR TOMMOROW...

ADIOS

BARRY


----------



## kara76

omg go niki go nikki

my appointment went really well and they answer all my questions that i e mail to them

im having a 3d scan next week and had more bloods from aps and drvtt blood test, if all is well we will go for fet anad if not it will be a hysterscopy.

im gona be having clexane next cycle whethr it befet pr fresh so that a postive thing

so looking forward to my scan now


----------



## elemnat

Barry well done on finding us, mine you the others on here are soooo loud (I'm the quiet one!!) I'm surprised you didnt hear them!!

*  CONGRATULATIONS 

 NIKKI & BARRY 

On the birth of beautiful

DARCEY

*​
Hope Nikki is ok,and everything went well. and BArry hope you didnt pass out and helped with all that breathing!! 
I'm sure Nikki will be giving you orders, so do as you're told and give those girls lots of hugs from us. 
As soon as I'm back from sunny cornwall I'll pop round with Alfie, cant wait to meet your princess. 
(Thats not you Nikki, thats YOur daughter!!  )

Its sooo exciting!!

Nicola hope you had a good trip, cant wait to get back from Cornwall and meet the new member of the gang, and I've not even left yet.

[glow=red,2,300]Kara[/glow] sounds as if cons meeting was productive. What will the 3d scan show? and what's the drvtt? But hope it all goes well for you. It sounds positive for you.

WEll we've just packed the car for the week. thank goodness we have that beast, got sooo much to take. got just enough room left in the back for little Alfie. Just need some sunshine now, so NO rain dances you lot!!

Love to everybody especially the new lass

Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

I'm back everyone,

I know you've missed me.... like a hole in the head!!!!

Right first things first...

Congratulations Nikki and barry
It's a girls
Darcey is such a beautiful name

You clever people
Lots of love Nicola and Chris xxxxx

​​


----------



## nicola.t

well that didn't turn out as i hoped so i'll just do it plain old style:

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS NIKKI AND BARRY ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL DAUGHTER, DARCEY.
[/fly]

Well can;t believe I survived a week with no FF. How i coped, I do not know. And now I'm back you all disappear. Have got some tails, but will save them for our nxt meet. All I can say is, I NEED SLEEP. LOTS OF SLEEP!!!!!!

Kara Yeh! your back with us. Don't listen to a word Elaine says. Nikki and I are quite normal in comparison to her. You should see whats in her garage!!

I shall catch up in the week guys. Kara, looks like its you and me for a while.

bye for now Nicola xxx


----------



## kara76

omg congratulations whoo hoo

so whens the meet girls and i need to know what in your garage lol


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

in need of some time out from writing reports, so here i am writing to myself.......   . Hopefully somebody will read this and take pity on me!

Kara..... needless to say, elaines garage houses a pole and a dressing up box. Guessed yet? 

By the time you've all read this, I will be in desperate need of a drink. Everyone at school has suddenly gone on the sick and i'm trying to split myself between two schools and have lost all my ppa time. So am writing reports at home. Need match sticks please.

hhhhhheeeeeeelllllllppppppppppppppp mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## kara76

omg she is a poledancer?

check out my ticker girls.....here i go again

so whens this meet, i wana have a go on this pole lol


----------



## nicola.t

heh kara,

thats good news hun....shame we won't be cycling together this time. We went to the drs today to ask if they would be kind enough to fund the drugs for us, didn't sound too hopeful until i said that a friend in h.west had 2 cycles funded by her gp. She then changed and now it sounds quite hopeful. Will phone us next week with definate answer. Fingers crossed!

If all goes well, we will try again very soon!

I spoke to nikki the other day. All is well. She has now moved into a flat at the hospital with little darcey. She will let us know when she can receive visitors. Personally I cannot wait to meet new arrival. 

kara, you'll have to join the queue, i think we're all going to have a go. it'll be sssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooo funny!

spk later
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Guess who?? 

yes back from wet and windy Padstow. Gave Alfie his first taste of fish, had to be frm Rick Steins rest, so he tried grilled sea bass and joh dory and loved it. So no Birds Eye fish fingers for my lad  

Kara not long you start tx, you dont mess about do you??

THE MAD ONE yes you Nicola!! Cant wait to hear tales of your trip. Fingers crossed you do get the drugs funded. When will find out?

Nikki I know you wont read this for a little while, but I hear Darcey is absolutely beautiful, but she has a gorgeous mummy so no less would be expected. 

Sean's sister works in SCBU at Withybush, so I asked her to give Darcey a cuddle from us all if she could. She said she is beautiful (Darcey - not herself) Nikki hope you didnt mind Rachel finding you, but knew I couldnt get into see you, so next best option. As they say, its not what you know its who you know. 

Hope you'll all be home soon, I think we're desperate to meet your princess. 

Had a hum dinger of a barney with Sean whilst we were away, over somtething stupid....a fireplace, We had a talk the night b4 about what I wanted, yet when I was talking to his mum the next morning she said "that's not really in keeping with your house" and Sean starting agreeing with her, was just the way they were talking to me, my youngest heard it all and it really upset her, she said she didnt know how I put up with it. So I know I wasnt imagining it.  Told him if he wasnt working in Wales this week he'd have a really hard job to get be back there. but last night(Saturday) I over heard him telling people down the pub that he has to go back to Kent this week !!!! I went mad. Not impressed with him at all, cant understand why he didnt tell me. So at the moment I think he's better off working away  
I just feel now as if he's never going to be here, and cant see the point in leaving the girls in Plymouth and me being here by myself. 
Well that enough of woe is me, and the suns out again for a few mins so better put some of that holiday washing out on the line.

Will be back on tomorrow, in a better mood promise.

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies, I'm back!!"!!!

Well what a couple of weeks eh?

Thank you all for your kind wishes regarding Darcey, and yes she really is very beautiful and very dainty, dainty just like her mum .

We got home today at about 2ish after 13 very long days in hospital. All I can say is that I'm glad I had a consultant appointment who picked up that b/p was very high. It was only after Darcey was born that I found out the real extent to how very poorly I was. Have also got to say I think Miss Link the Cons is fantastic as she did the emergency c at Barry's request as he said he wanted some one competent to do it and I have to say my scar does look rather tidy.

Elaine - What a small world, I couldn't believe your sil worked in SCBU, what a lovely lady. There all lovely ladies on both mat and in SCBU and looked after Darcey and I so well. I'm not able to drive for 6 weeks now so you need to send me a photo of your scarecrow that Sean's doing or even this picture of you as aunt Sally!

I hope rest of your hols went OK despite row with Sean, and that sir Alfie is doing really well. He's going to look like a toddler now compared to Darcey 

Nicola - Hows you hunny? I hope the London trip went OK. There always nerving wracking when you take school trips away, I remember them well . Fantastic news about the meds, sometimes you have to give these docs a real kick up the bum and I'm glad using me as an example may get you what you need.

Kara - It's lovely to see your back here, I pray all is going well with your treatment at the mo.

Well going to go, I'm really tired so I hope this post makes some sense. I can't complain mind Darcey is so good she only ever cries if shes hungry or has a dirty bum. Also must apologise for not texting girls but blooming mobile broke whilst I was in hospital so couldn't keep you all up to date with the daily dramas off Nikki k and baby Darcey. Hope fully will get a phone sorted soon.

Well I'm looking forward to seeing you all and showing off my beautiful daughter.

take CARE AND CHAT SOON

Love NIKKI


----------



## elemnat

Nikki so pleased you're home. Hope Barry's got some time off with you both. Alfie's dying to meet his new girl friend. 
Make sure you rest plenty, and when you're ready for the invasion let us know and we'll come to you, or we can pick you up and go somewhere. No driving for you young lady, you can be pampered for a while. 
If you ever need anything and Barry's not around I'l give you my home tel and just call and I'll get it for you. I know where Tesco's is   
But please take me up on it, it'll feel nice to be useful?!?!?

Anyway poo-head's gone back to Kent now, he had the wise idea (umm?) of me and Alfie going up for the week, but the thought of being stuck in a b & b all day (he'd have the car for work) didnt do wonders for me. Gosh I've never felt this resentful towards Sean. Must snap out of it !

Off for a soak in the bath.

CAtch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Nikkiyehhhhhhh your home..... when can I visit? getting quite impatient now!!!!! only joking!!
So glad your all ok theres nothing better than being at home for recouperation and sleeping in your own bed. You make sure you take things easy. and as you know i'm in town every day so if you need anything picking up from tesco or anything just give me a buzz on the phone and i shall deliver. £5 delivery charge mind you free with orders over £40....   

Elaine yes i'm going slightly mad.... need to be frankly and especially now after spending all day on computer writing bloody reports. If I ever see a report again! Glad you had a nice holiday though, except for slight argument! I think you should have whatever fireplace you want as your there the most. You definately can't move back to plymoth though, we'd miss you  
I hope your feeling a little happier soon, if you fancy it, i'll pop round one afternoon this week for a girly chat and a giggle. That'll cheer you up!

Kara how you doin? not long now until you start your treatment. DOn't think i'll be far behind you. Chris and I have been chatting over the weekend and are seriously thinking about going again as soon as af arrives (she's late) regardless of whether funding from dr or nor ( would be a great help if they were generous though)

right, waffled on now for far too long,
Shall catch up again tomorrow
love nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Nicola be lovely to see you if you 've got the time for 'little old me' could do with a giggle, and seeing you would certainly do that hee hee, gosh I'm laughing already. Quick where's my pills.  I know you only want to be first on the you know what!!!   

Realy must go and jump in that bath, 
talk tomorrow.

Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

elaine right then, its sorted..... can do tuesday/wednesday this week. Which would be best for you hun? not sure about the **** though.   

Nikki hope you guys are settling in at home.

Kara counting down the days... keeping everything crossed.

be back later guys, off for some tea.
xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

what a day, or should I say night.Last night was our first night at home all three of us. For about 4 night previous I had had Darcey in with me right the way through so I'm used to all her little noises. Lets just say Barry's not. He woke me more then the baby did always peering in to her moses basket to check on her and wake me to see if she was OK . Lets just say I'm a little tired and grumpy today now due the lack of sleep.

I have also managed to take her out for a walk and go in to town all around her feeds so I'm feeling rather pleased with myself really. It was also lovely to see Barry the proud dad pushing her through town.

If you ladies still  fancy visiting how about Thursday or Friday this week? I cant wait to show her off to you all. Or you just choose a day and time and let me know.

Got to go can hear her crying , shes  due a feed.

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Oooooooo nikki i'm so excited, we can come and visit. which day would be best for you babe. I can't wait to meet her and to congratulate the proud parents of course.

hope you get a good nights sleep tonight, Apart from darcey that is.

night night


----------



## elemnat

oh oh oh sooo excited, I want to come round NOW NIKKI, but I know, I must be patient and wait till you say GO GO GO. 
I've got docs Thursday at 2.50 so could do after that or Friday, I just cant wait to meet Princess Darcey. oh I'm going to bring my camera, or i could get there for 9.00 in the morning  

NicolaWednesday would be good, I'll Pm you with my address, I'll get the choc cake in!!   

Feeling a bit better today, after my sulk. But it had to be done. Sean phoned today, they've told him they want him in Kent again next week too, (then it'll be the week after, and the week after.....) he told them that as the job should have finished in April that it's now causing problems at home, (too right it is!!   ) so at least he's realised that I've been giving him ear-ache. 

News of SIR Alfie.....the clever chap managed to roll over from back to front and back again today,   he'll soo be riding that bike or swinging round that ****  

Kara a day closer. Feels as if I'm on countdown with you. How you keeping, busy with work??

Olk youngest just been on the phone, I have to look up train tickets now for her, as she wants to pop up to see her baby bruv. so catch you later

elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

Elaine thats a date then, I finish work at 3pm, by the time i've potted around i'll be out by 4. I know how to get to Llangwm, just need to know where your house is. Not going to be on again tonight so prob best if you text me.

nikki hope you managed to get a bit more sleep last night hun... let us know when can visit. Please let it be very very soon!!! i'm bursting here.

Question period was due on 27th of june.... and as of yet there is no sign of it. DOn't get excited, I have done a test and it is negative. Thought it would be so wasn't too upset. But just wondering if there is a reason why it hasn't appeared yet. Want it to arrive soon as its going to affect when we can start treatment again.

right spk to you all soon, and hopefully see you all soon.
Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

yep a day closer to the dreaded down reg lol...it will soon be here

so whens the next meet up?


----------



## nikkij

Hello all

So hows every one doing?

Were all very well here. Darcey has been on a mad feeding frenzy for 2 days and only sleeps for an hour at a time during the night but she does go a little longer through the day. She gets weighed today so fingers crossed shes put more weight on.

Ive actually managed to get some jeans on! They may be my maternity jeans but I keep pretending there my pre pregnancy jeans. I just cant stand anything to tight across my tummy still at the mo.

So when do you ladies want to visit? I'm free all day tomorrow and Friday and at the mo my usually packed diary is completely empty all next week too  Don't worry about times your more then welcome any time. Just excuse the mess, It's amazing how much one little person takes over the intire house 

Nicola - Hope it eased off a little now at school. Just think 6 glorious weeks off to do what you want when you want, yippppeeee!!!!

Elaine - How are you hun? Relations any better with one said partner? I hope he's grovelled loads and that you've chosen the fire place you want. At the end of the day it's your house and your mil doesn't live there.

Kara - It's great to have you back, Elaine could probably do with some support when shes with Nic and myself, well more Nicola, she's the odd one 

Well I have a new mobile now, same number. If you want to let us know when you want to pop in, which you can do anytime as I said even on your way to/from tesco just give me a text. I don't get on to the computer as much as I used now - strange that 

Take care all, will try and get on again later

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

right then, now you've done it. Can I come Friday afternoon after work please, please, please? would be around 4 by the time i get back from pembroke...

Kara would be great for us all to have a meet up and finally meet you, I think its going to have to be after next week though once i've broken up from school. Then, i'll have copious amounts of spare time and no excuses. what do you guys think?

well, i've seen it.... what, i hear you say..... yep........ you know.......the..... p.....o.....l.....e!!!!!! no, didn't have a go looked a little too strenuous for my liking.

Elaine don't forget your job for tomorrow!!! 

right spk later
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Nicolawas dying to get  on the you know what!! (we really are going to have to think of a name for her) Thanks for popping round, really cheered me up. I'm all geared up for my mission, have my pack lunch ready, and my all-weather gear to hand, compass on standby just in-case I get lost. 

Nikki now what do you mean about mess? surely 1 little girl cant take over the place that much    but I know what you mean, the piles of washing the make is unbelieveable isnt it. 
And dont forget catch up on your sleep when Darcey sleeps (gosh that used to wind me up when midwives said that to me, oh yes we can all power nap cant we??!!) just make sure you get plenty of rest when you possibly can. Its hard work but worth it when you hold your precious buddle isnt it?
Cant wait to meet her.

I'll be round Friday afternoon, be there about 3.30 as Alfie usually wants feeding around then, its a bit like watching a chimps tea party I'm afraid, but we'll try to get some of it in his mouth and not on your floor.  

Kara I'm a lady of leisure ?!? so just need to check my extremely packed diary (yeh right!) but free anytime. so as soon as THE MAD ONE(you know who I mean NICOLA) as broke up from school we'll set a date. And as Nikki says, I need somebody on my side, cus the other 2 are completely off their heads   

Well news from KENT.............Sean told his boss in milford that his last day in kent will be Friday, and if he's got no work for Sean in Milford, then they can pay him off. AHHHH. Anyway, realised Sean wasnt messing and was reminded that beginning of the year they were made aware of situation with baby and needing to work here, so they've agread they'll give him office space back here on Monday. But cant get excited until it happens, but fingers crossed.  Then he told me he's spoken to somebody about another job in .....Australia again!!! 120k aus dollars, which sounds nice, but like i keep telling him money isnt everything!!

Well no other news, so will catch you tomorrow. Cant wait till Friday 

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

evening ladies 

Friday would be lovely to see you. Kara your also more then welcome to pop round, if you can make it let me know and I'll pm you my address and phone number.

Well Darcey was weighed today. She has put 5 oz on since Sunday so Barry and I rather pleased. It makes the none stop feeding worth while.

Nicola - I bet you can't wait for next week when you break up.I bet you have an end of term p**S up to beat all nights out. Make sure you have a few for me!

Elaine - Fab news about Sean coming home, I bet your made up. He does like to keep you on your toes mind about moving  . Hows Alfie by the way?

Kara - Pleased your steaming ahead with treatment. Don't forget were all here to help and support you.

A meet up sounds good  ladies. I will do my best to make it but will just have to see  nearer the time.

Well sleep tight all, I'm off on the night shift now - Have had a good hour and half kip on the sofa earlier so ready to rock and roll now  

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Slapwrist for you Nikki what were you doing on the computer gone 11.00 last night miss   you're meant to be resting and early nites not playing.  it's soo tiring though isnt it, I'd like to say it gets easier, but.......no joking it does, sort of    Darcey you clever girl, putting on all that weight, that's excellant, keep it up young lady xxx

alfie's just told me we have to go and get dressed now, so will be back later, have to dress for our mission (Nicola   ) and looks like all-weather gear is needed!! See you can tell I spent time with The mad one yesterday, you have been warned Kara. You still have time to escape, but once they have their claws into you there's no escape   

catch you later 
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

evening ladies,

well, well, well you have been busy bodies haven't we and i've not been around to defend myself.... how could you!!!

well, elaine, did you succeed in your mission? it was my pleasure in coming round i'm glad i cheered you up. I've not managed to get sean's present yet but i will don't worry. It won't be like the rest of the tat on the street, i'm going for classy!!

I am sooooo looking forward to meeting princess darcey tomorrow..elaine has already married her off with alfie!!

kara please come along tomorrow, and don't make any judgements about me until you meet me, everything that elaine says is a lie. how many people do you know have a pole in their garage bit disappointed in it, half expected it to be padded out and lots of mirrors,etc in it also!!

right as i said i should be at yours nikki at about half 3 - 4 if thats ok. any change, send us a text during the day.

night night all
big hug for darcey and alfie
xx


----------



## elemnat

Nicola too wet for part 1 of mission, but looking good for 2nd part. But wont be for a few days, thing ends tonight!! Will try to sort part 1 tomorrow, think we'll need to hang on till part 2 arrives!! Does any of that make any sense to anybody??

Off to watch the end of Peter and Katie, see you tomorrow ladies 

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

what a awful day

im free next wed and thu at the mo


----------



## elemnat

kara being a lady of leisure, either day is good for me.

Cant believe this rain can you

House looks ***** and span now, just done a good clean, so hopefully wont have to do much over the weekend now, so bring on that sunshine  

catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to Nicola and Elaine for coming round to see us today and a thankyou for the lovely gifts. It really was great to spend time with you mad ladies.

I know I have spent time with you today and maybe you did tell me but what on earth are you two on about regarding this mission and first part second part? I have no idea. You have to let me know or it will really bug me. You know how nosey I am.

I don't know about next week Kara but will let you know nearer the time.

Well going to go can hear a little lady who wants a feed...again 

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Nikki the mission is nothing exciting, just Nicola's way of keeping me from getting down in the dumps. I have to set myself 1 or 2 challenges a day, can be simple things but hoping it'll help stop me worrying about silly things. Does that make sense. It made sense to me when Nicola suggested it. Anyway mission 1's been out the window as I had to do something in the garden and its been raining.  Its funny though as today you said that anybody just poppin on and reading this thread wouldnt have a clue what we are on about!! 

Darcey is soooo beautiful, and you look sooo well, even though you have to eat through a straw (well sort of!!) 

Nicola did you manage to find your way home? Sounds as if fwe've confused Nikki now with your mission setting.  

Forgot to tell you, when I got back from holiday had a letter from my bank, somebody had managed to get hold of my account details and carried out fraudulent transactions on-line. They were picked up straight away and a stop was put on my account. The one that flashed lights and things up was for £1.00 (think they're used to me spending loads!! and this amount confused them) all sorted now, but just having probs using a/c online to buy things, cant even use paypal on e-bay!!!! which is frustrating at the moment!!! 

Kara how many days left?? 

well hope you all have a good weekend even though it sounds like its going to be a wet one.

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

hiya everyone,

what a lovely day it has been.... certainly 100% improvement on yesterdays weather!

I have to say it was lovely seeing the new arrival to the gang yesterday (darcey)... she is soooo perfect. Shame about the nose though poor girl (only joking!!!!). Tell Barry, i begrudgingly gave that web address to chris. for some reason he thought that barry was a cardiff supporter (prob best not to tell him that).

As for a meet... can't really do this week at all. How is everybody fixed next week. I break up on friday for 6 whole weeks, so i too will be a lady of leisure. I was also thinking that we will need to wet the babies head aswell so a night out for a few drinks maybe a meal is in order! (with nikki of course).

right off for some food, enjoy rest of the weekend guys.
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Morning ladies, 

well was lovely seeing Sean off to work this morning. Feels as if I'm finally going to get that family life I've been waiting for. 
Mind you yesterday he got soooo stressed as his ps3 (fathers day pressie) was configured and was on the phone to bt in India getting it sorted, took over an hour. My poor phone bill!! the language, well I had to cover Alfie's ears  

Off the see the vicar this morning about Alfie's dunking. 

Well back to the saga of my mission!!!   have completed one part, (i think, hope) am determined to get the other part completed so then I'll be sooo pleased with myself. 

A meal AND drinkies would be lovely, could keep it handy for Nikki and Darcey and try THe Glen.  Mind youy seeing as I dont know many places you may think of somewhere else, or we could try Tesco's!!

eldest is up on Thursday , cant wait, been practicing my dance moves for Girls Aloud, I'm sure i wont embarrass them toooo much,   

Well better get ready to move, 

catch you later
Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

good girl elaine, glad to see your keeping up with your missions. Are they working? Must help now that sean is back!!!

Well i am officially on count down now....3 more days with children, 4 more days in school!!! then its     and hopefully some of this , though its not looking hopeful is it?

Kara - hows you? hope your still going to make it for a meet.

nikki - hows you too? bet that little princess of yours is keeping you busy.

meal and drinks will be excellent. glen souds good. make sure its a day when chris is off and i can use him as my taxi.

right, off for an early night!
catch you all tomorrow
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Good morning ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, just don,t seem to find the time at the mo or if I do get the time I go for a sleep!

Nicola - Not long to go now hun, I can almost feel the excitement for you, I remember the days well. It's amazing how the staff seem to be more excited about the summer hols then the kids 

Elaine - (or should that be 007) Well done on completing the first part of the mission - god only knows what the second part is but good luck!

I hope all is going well with the christening, they always seem to take more organising then first thought. Have to say that were really looking forward to coming. I just pray it's a beautiful day for you all.

Kara - How are you hun, I'm really looking foreword to meeting you. Still not sure if I can make any meet ups this week as midwife and Health visitor are calling round. They only give a day not a time 

Well ladies If we do get the chance to be together I can only make it during the day as I will need to bring Darcey what with breastfeeding - and she does like to feed believe me! The Glen sounds good as I need to be able to walk to where ever we go as still not allowed to drive for a few weeks yet and the exercise will do me good. Also Barry goes back to work next week so meeting up with you all would be fab.

Well better go and jump in the shower before a little lady wakes up.

Chat soon 

Nikki


----------



## kara76

when and where for the meet girls?


----------



## elemnat

Hi girlies,

well almost at the end of our first week of 'real family' life, and loving it. Its made such a difference to how I feel, and big weight is off my shoulders.  So the real Elaine may come out of her shell, god help you all!!!  

I have a mission at the moment when i go to Tesco's, its really winding me up when arrogant people park in the mother and baby places and havent got kiddies to get out of the car. Had a go at a bloke in a work van this morning, god he was thick!!! Sean says I should become a traffic warden. 

Eldest (emma) is up tonight, off to Swansea tomorrow, hairdressers on Saturday and Girls Aloud, so a busy weekend ahead. So may not get chance to pop on here. 

Nikkihope Princess Darcey is still putting on the weight. When you being discharged? Maybe we can arrange a day after that, and I'll come and pick you and Darcey up, plenty of room in the tank, i dont want you  pushing the pushchair back up that hill, no arguments Mrs, that's an order!!   

Nic Anynews yet about funding?? You having your night out tomorrow? Now if you could get drunk for me and Nikki that would be great. 

Kara have you started tx yet, I'm losing track of all time, I dont even know what day we're on sometimes, (be warned this will happen to you too!) Let us know what day's you're not working over the next 2 - 3 weeks and we'll try to get a meet sorted.

Youngest is up Tuesday week for 2 weeks, so you could all meet her if we get together then. 
Took Alfie swimming on Tuesday, god he loved it, really splashing and shouting. Have found out the do a mother and baby session at Neyland pool so will try that next Friday (got to find the place first) hoping he's going to be a real water baby, as Sean wants to get him out on the river as much as poss as he's growing up.

Anyway I've blabbed on enough now, so I'll leave you in peace

catch you later 

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

three cheers for the summer holidays...... yeh, its here ladies. Officially no more children for 6 whole weeks.

I'm a little concerned, what did you mean when you said when you being discharged to nikki, elaine? she's not back in hospital is she? 

I can't believe your going to see girls aloud.... didn't know they admitted geriatrics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahaha..

Well i have some excellent news.... the woman from delmonti, she says yes. Yes the doctor finally agreed to funding my drugs for one cycle. I was so relieved that i was crying in school! I am so happy as it means that we have enough money to fund another cycle whenever AF decides to show. She is now 3 weeks late and with no sign of it arriving. have no symptoms at all

kara hows it going hun? I have got all my fingers and toes crossed for forthcoming treatment hun!

right no doubt will be back later!

see ya soon
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi girls

Nicola thats fantastic news about getting the drugs, I'm so pleased for you and Chris! It's not often I wish for someones AF to arrive but I'm going to do a little AF dance for her to hurry up. How cool to start your summer hols with this fab news - I cant stop smiling for you   
Oh and no need to worry Nicola, though it is very sweet of you. I'm not back in hospital but Elaine meant being discharged from the care of the midwifes, which was yesterday.

Elaine - The home life sounds wonderful and long may it last. nI bet sir Alfie is loving having his daddy around. Hope your girls are enjoying them self's oh yeah enjoy the concert. Me and Nicola are just jealous.

Kara- Hows you Hun? Are we any closer to organising a meet up yet?

Oh and fab news for me too as well today. I had to go to docs to get b/p checked whilst there I asked if I could be weighed as my scales are broken at home and I'm back to my pre pregnancy weight! I'm well chuffed. I still can't get in to my proper jeans - did put some lard on my thighs and but but hey it won't be long!!
Any way better go 

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

[fly]YEEEEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
NO MORE SCHOOL FOR 6 WEEKS!
i AM NOW OFFICIALLY A LADY OF LEISURE
​[/fly]


----------



## nicola.t

Cool, it worked.

Nikki glad that everything is cool, I worried a bit thinking something was wrong. 

I don't think we're any closer to sorting a meet out, which is poor really. I can do any day from thursday onwards as i have a few things planned at beginning of week. So come on girls lets get planning for next week!!!

right, hope this miserable weather improves over the weekend. Its not forecast good though, could be a wet girls aloud elaine!

Spk later
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Good after noon ladies

I hope we've all had a nice weekend even if the weather has been pants.

Nic - I bet it feels amazing to have whole 6 weeks off. I hope you don't have too much prep to do for next term. How was the night out by the way? I have never been out around Pembroke - was it a wild teachers night on the tiles then?

Elaine - I hope you had a fab weekend and enjoyed the concert - I bet you had a ball!

Kara - Hope alls well with you Hun, hope fully it wont be too long till we meet you now 

So a meet up. How about Friday? Lunch some where? Barry goes back to work this week so it will be nice to have something to look forward to instead of docs appointments or the health visitor coming round.

Chat soon ladies

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Morning girlie whirlies

Well, what a packed few days. But can I just say if anybody else performs at Oakwood and you fancy going to see them, dont bother going there!! The stage they had to perform on was sooo tiny they could hardly move, their mics kept cutting out, Girls Aloud done the best they could but it was a shambles really. Looked more like a village fete set up than a perfessional one. But got my neice dancing in the mud, and made sure she had a whale of a time. which is what its all about, but for £28 a ticket not good value. 

Nicola soo pleased you got the funding.  As Aunt flo arrived yet?? and no more work for 6 weeks well I've got plenty of chores if you get bored. 

Nikki no more midwife, yippee.   well done on getting back to pre-pg weight, that was quick. I've got a little something in my garage that will tone you up     

Sean managed a week at home, he's just gone back to Kent today, but before you all shout, he'll be back on Wednesday. He has orders that he has to be here on Thursday as I'm due to ovulate then, (you really wanted to know that didnt you ) going to try for another baby naturally. But as everythings a little laid back with Sean I'm sure we'd need ICSI again, but you have to have a bit of fun trying dont you?  Well with him back last week, think we had too much fun, ended up with cystitis on Thursday and has only just cleared up. 

Kara where are you, you've disappeared. 

Took Emma to Swansea on Friday (in the rain) managed to get a dress for the christening, it was hard work as it was sale stuff everywhere, and it just looked like a jumble sale. Ended up buying a 'maxi' dress, but because I'm a short ass have to get it taken up. 

Alfie managed to sit up alone the other day, and is starting to hold me round my neck to give a cuddle, sooo sweet.
talk of the devil, I can hear him coughing upstairs (its his way of getting my attention!! ) so better go. 

Will catch up a bit later.

Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

evening all,

Glad to see that everyone has had a lovely weekend. I had a christening yesterday, and oh my god there were hundreds of babies. And for some bizare reason everyone kept leaving them with me. Chris did comment that I looked so good with them, it did feel good, but also hurt as it wasn't my own.  

Nikki Friday sounds brill for a meet. Fancy lunch at the Glen? I'll pick you up on my way through if you like. Kara and Elaine you better be there too! Hows Princess Darcey coming along? I can't believe your already back to pre pregnancy weight, thats brilliant. Well done you!

Kara Hope your doing ok on the drugs. Hope you can make the meet on Friday.

Elaine Sorry to hear that concert wasn't great, but at least your neice had a good time. I'm going to sound really c*** now, but i've misplaced christening invite. Please could you pm me with details again? I will be there, chris checking if he's got time off work. hopefully he'll be there and you can meet him. Sorry! That's great news on you guys trying for another. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both.

Af still not arrived. It's been 7 weeks now and absolutely no sign of it at all. SO, job for tomorrow is to phone clinic and see if this is normal and also to get list of drugs so that i can give them to Dr's.  Has anyone heard of period being messed up after IVF?

Right, enough of my waffling, speak to you later guys.

Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA losing things is a sign of old age     have pm'd you. 
7weeks since last af, whats going on there. Cant help you I'm afraid on why, hopefully you'll get some answers from the clinic. 

Friday sounds good, as long as i leave by 2.15 taking Alfie to swimming session at Neyland and have to find the place. 

Just paid the road tax for the monster, on-line, I thought it would be in the higher band, but it was £205 for the year, surprised at that. So a bit of money left for me hee hee.

HAd my last payslip today, £14.50!! so officially dependant on Sean now, scary as I've always been so independant, and brought the 2 girls up alone (as ex was a total waste of space, loved the drink more than his family, and only paid £25 per week maintenance, but hey ho was better off with out him!) so its hard thinking I'll not have my own money again, I'll just have to get used to it. 

I'm starting to rabbit now arent I??
shall I stop?? or do you want me to bore you some more?? 

will catch you later. Elaine x


----------



## kara76

hello girls

dr is very uneventful so far almost forgot my jab today lol

nicola im so pleased your gp will fund your drugs, if i have another cycle i will ask again no(not that i will need to) my gp funded our first lot

well as for a meet up this week is no good as mil in staying with us but next week could be good, im offmon, tues and friday


----------



## kara76

monday is  no good im off the cardiff lol


----------



## nikkij

goodmorning ladies

Nicola= well any sign yet?  I hope you get some answers from hospital, i think they can give you something to make it start, or i could have dreamt that and just told a big fat lie. I really hope it does arrive soon for you though Hun.

Elaine - oh what a shame about girls aloud. I cant believe they performed on that poxy stage. I bet they were nearly knocking each otjher off it's so tiny. I'm pleased you all had a good time though.

Good luck with your next very important mission "baby making" fingers crossed you wont need any extra help. Paid a visit to the family planning yesterday to go on the pill. it felt really strange, Ive spent last 8 years not being on anything and trying to get pregnant now I'm going to make sure I don't fall pregnant naturally, i want to enjoy this little one first. Have to say Barry thought all his Xmases had come at once when he saw the bag of condoms.Ive warned him not too get his hopes up (or anything else for that matter) we wont get through them that quickly - I'm too knackered! 

About the swimming Elaine, Barry's from Neyland he said he'll give you directions how to get to the pool. If I remember rightly it's not hard to find. You'll have to let me know how you get on, if it's any good I could take Darcey when shes a bit older.

Kara - What a shame  you can't make this week. Would your mil mind if you skipped out for an hour? It would be great to meet you. 

Thanks for the offer of the lifts girls but I'm going to ask the doctor tomorrow if I can start driving again - I feel fine. If I'm not allowed I will walk down , Ive walked it a few times now and found the hill OK and hope fully the exercise will shift some of this weight of my butt.

What time are we going to meet on Friday? You don't normally need to book but I could if you girlie's want me to.
Will check in later

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

im gutted about this too what a pain but mil doesn't come down much

nicola they can give you something to bring on af


----------



## nicola.t

afternoon all,

well phoned the clinic today, they told me to do another test as it was 4 weeks ago that i tested.... so i did and as expected it was a no no. So have to phone them again tomorrow to let them know whats going on. Think I will enquire as to what they can do to bring on period, just want to get started again now.

Kara you've got to sneak out hun for an hour. Mil won't mind..... go on, you know you want to!!!

Nikki maybe we should book, just in case. I'm easy on the time, best to go with what suits you guys. I would have thought as close to 12 as possible, especially if mrs gerriatric is going to the old aged pensioners swim in neyland...     

elaine love you really, you know i do!!!!

right, will check back in later

ta ta for now.
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

If I book for 12:00 is that OK with every one? Does every one fancy the Glen then? Have to say food was lovely in there last time I had lunch and theres plenty of room for prams and push chairs.

Kara - Agree with Nic, I'm sure your mil wouldn't mind just for 1 hour if you met up with us. God does this sound like peer pressure or what!

Nicola - Hello Hun! Give that hospital a good kick up the butt and tell them you want things to start moving so give you some drugs!! Like you said you just want to get on with it now.

So how is it then being a lady of leisure? It's amazing how your days still manage to be so full isn't it?

Elaine- Hope your OK, Meant to ask you how your feeling generally with Sean being home now? Are you still completing the missions Nicola set for you? God only knows what she'll have you doing 
Oh yes, the offer of the use of whats in the garage. I will take you up on it but not just yet - don't think the stitches could cope at the mo but I definitely need to tone up

Got to go, little lady is crying

x

Well Miss Darcey was weighed again today and in 6 days she has put on 11oz! I couldn't believe it when the health visitor told me.


----------



## kara76

i wish i could but we are going for lunch and i can't eat 2 lunches lol

maybe next time...gutted still


----------



## nicola.t

kara,

maybe you could both come to lunch with us?


----------



## elemnat

Kara oh 2 lunches, go on, you wont have to eat for the next day!! 
(Sean had to eat 2 xmas dinners one year!   but then he is a pig!) Let us know what days off you have over the next couple of weeks and we'll sort another meet out. And dont listen to that NIcola she'll just get you in trouble!! but she's right, you could bring MIL along, and I'll hide Nicola away somewhere, or we'll pretend we dont know her  

Nikki well that young lady of yours is piling on the weight shich is fantastic. 
Life with Sean if never dull, especially when he nips out in the darkness, with his torch.............to chase the slugs away!! the man is bonkers!! 

Nicola cheeky mare!! You know its cheeper when you reach my age to do things, be able to get my free bus pass soon!

Friday at 12 is good, I'll be there just before as Alfie due feeding then. Let me know if you book a table Nikki else we may end up with 2, and NO Nicola I dont want to sit on one by myself!!!    

Well no other news today, all quite in THE village

catch you tomorrow

Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

hiya ladies,

I am now going to be the berrer of bad news unfortunately....... I am going to have to pull out of meeting up on friday, sorry. I have to go into old work and gather some evidence for this thing i'm doing in order to get more money and the only time i can go in is 12pm on friday. friday of all days, bloody typical! on the positive though, it means we will have to organise another very very soon. If i remember correctly, kara is off next tues and fri. We could try again next week.?

well phoned the clinic again today, they didn't like the idea that i hadn't had a period since may 27th, so have asked me to up for a scan tomorrow to check if everything is in working order. So fingers crossed all is well. One way or another, at least we'll get some answers tomorrow.

sorry again about friday, hope you have a good time if u still meet up.

love to all

nicola xx


----------



## annmarie11uk

Hi,

I am new to all this.  I am originally from Pembroke but I live in Carmarthenshire now.  I'm 26 and husband is 28.  We have had our first consultation at Cromwells and it looks like DH will need sperm retrival before ICSI.  Do any of you know if you have to have the drugs from Cromwells (£1300 on price list) or can you buy them from manufacturer? As I have read posts about people doing this which has worked out cheaper but not sure how you would go about doing this? I work in a hospital so not sure if the pharmacy could order them for me.  As you can probably tell working for the NHS I am not that loaded!!


----------



## nicola.t

hi there annmarie,

welcome to this mad thread.

I'm not sure about your question, but i'm hoping to embark on another cycle of IVF (private), and I believe now that you no longer collect the drugs from clinic, they give you a list and then you order them from pharmacy. So I would guess you could order them from anywhere - you have to look after the pennies!

don't know if that helps hun. Good luck with treatment.
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Hi 

Annmarie Big welcome. Cant help with the ? as I had my tx in Plymouth and all clinics seem to be different.  WE're trying to arrange another meet hopefully next week, so join us if you can. More the merrier.

Nicola have not been able to complete 2nd part the the mission set, as tooo flipping wet to get Alfie out!!! May have to rope you in to help. (Nikki.....I'll explain the missions when we meet, too complicated to try to write!)


NIkkihow's the lovely, beautiful lady?? (Darcey not you   ) but hope you're ok too.

Kara hows the d/reg going? HOpe you have a good few days with MIL down. 

Sean's back from Kent, and handed his pass back in (at Kent) so cant go back there now, as wont be able to get onto the site   

Started using my gym ball again yesterday, managed to do 50 sit-ups on it, must try to do it every day, feel as if belly's looking a bit 'jelly-belly'. 
Found neyland pool yesterday, so wont have any problems for his session tomorrow. Ended up at haverfordwest pool yesterday for his swim, and he really loves it, be lovely to get Darcey in the pool with her mummy, so when you're ready. (I've got a spare swim thing the lovely lady can use) 

Been making up more food for Alfie today, he's going to have his first taste of lamb today in a casserole with sweet potatoe, hope he likes it. We've also got a beef casserole cooking whilst I type, (he eats better than we do!) 

Anyway the man has just stirred and his coughing for my attention, (no he's not on the floor I've let him use his cot today!!)
Catch you later 

Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Morning ladies

So hows every one? I'm knackered! but in a nice way  Darcey seems to really like my company through the night time - all night!

Annmarie - Welcome to the pembrokeshire thread. Like Elaine said in would be great to meet you so if you manage to get to one of our meetings that would be great. I know Camarthen is a bit of a long way but sometimes its just nice to meet up with others who know how you feel and have experienced what your going through.

Elaine - Well done, 50 sit ups! I can barely get myself up off the sofa and that was before I fell pregnant never mind now . I think I need some of your motivation.

Hows the gorgeous sir Alfie? I'm pleased you found Neyland pool, hopefully Darcey and I will be able to join you at some point. Will have to buy a cosie mind only have bikinis, don't think I'll wear that for a while now I'll frighten every one!

Nicola - Hows you Hun? Hope the scan went OK today. I'm surprised they let you go this long with no A/F. Hopefully they will be able to sort it out for you now and you can get that ball rolling.

What a bummer about tomorrow, never mind I'll still be able to make next week.

Kara - Hows the d/r going. It's not nice is it but has to be done. Is your mil already down? Enjoy your lunch out tomorrow and let us know when your next free so we can organise this next get together.

Well better go. Darcey is asleep for now but making some very strange noises which means she will be waking up soon. I still need to dry my hair and tidy up so better go.

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## nikkij

Elaine 

Forgot to ask are you still up for tomorrow or do you want to delay it until next week? I'm easy either way - Now Nicola I don't want  any comments on the easy bit .

And have just realised I need to change my ticker. Scary to see that if she wasn't already here I would be due her in 10 days 

X


----------



## nicola.t

evening...

well, had scan today and all is well in that department. They said I had a lining and that means I should have a P. Anyway, they have given me some tablets to take to bring on a bleed then I have to call them and they will send out a treatment plan ready for round 2. They also gave me the list of drugs that i need for my gp and the quantity's but have just found out she's not in until next week. Never mind all good things come to those who wait!

elaine no worries on the mission, i will have a little wonder next time i'm in town. at least one part is complete! 

Nikki When's Barry back in work? Are you both going to the christening?

kara are you still off next week for a meet? hope your ok and enjoying mil visiting.

Annmarie hope you got your question answered. I got given a list of drugs today that i need to get. so i suppose if the doctors wasn't paying for them, then i could order them from anywhere.

gutted about tomorrow guys, don't miss me too much and fill me in on the gossip later.

ttfn
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

nicola great news about your scan and your'll soon be starting again

girls next week in free on tuesday and friday i think lol


----------



## nicola.t

heelllllloooooooo peeps,

I have a little game for us to play. Each time we come to write a message you have to say 'hello' and 'goodbye' in a different language. Just thought it would make our messages even more interesting to read!

So mine for today is Noswaith dda bawb ( good evening everyone),

Anyway, do you know what i prob could have made lunch as photocopying didn't take as long as initially thought. Instead,  dragged chris into town to help with food shop, and who should we meet but darling nikki waddling down the road with princess darcey (only joking Nikki)!!!!!  

How was your swim Elaine with sir alfie? 

Can we have another meet on Tuesday? Don't mind where. Kara can make it then. Gutted i didn't get to you guys today. Whats the gossip then girlies?

Be back later,

Hwyl!

nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

bonjour mes amis, ca va? 

Well what can I say about Neyland pool that wont offend people from neyland?? It was sooo dirty, had sand or something on the bottom of the pool, and was quite cold. It was only a session where babies were allowed, not a learning programme. But Alfie had fun, there was only 1 other baby, a little girl aged 16 weeks called Lucy. It was the first time Alfie's taken any notice of another baby, and got so excited was splashing himself and her(think it was a mating ritual   ) and he kept wanting to give her loves (cuddles) was so sweet and cute. But he loves the water and dont think it'll take much to get him swimming, he puts his head in and doesnt make a fuss. And it really tires him out, he was in bed tonight for 7.00 fell asleep on his bottle.  SO will stick to Haverfordwest pool I think.

NIKKI Darcey is just so beautiful. Lunch was lovely, will deff go there again, it was yummy. 

NICOLA good news they've given you something to get you started, I know you are eager to start next tx. Did you take protein drinks when you were stimming last time? Meant to help with good quality eggs, its just like drinking strawberry milkshake. 

Kara hope visit from MIL is going well. 

Meet would be great for Tuesday, I'll just check my diary.............empty as I thought, so its a GO GO GO, roger and out. 
Where shall we go, somewhere with yummy food please, really getting back into this eating thing.

MAJOR DISASTOR..... oh no, Sean's just come in from the garage and said my pole is making a loud noise when it spins (now has he been on it  -freak!) so he's going to have to strip it down he says before I go spinning upside down on it, that's his priority job for tomorrow.

well its time to say 
au revoir et bon nuit

Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

guten morgan

So ladies how are we all?

My god its a Saturday and the weathers nice.we should all head to the Beach i9t could be our one and only chance!

ELAINE I really enjoyed lunch yesterday, i think it's a great venue for us all to meet up, it helps the food was so nice to. Shame poor Alfie couldn't have some, he looked desperate for a bite of your baguette.

hope your pole gets sorted, Sean has obviously been using it on the sly, maybe he could show us a few of his moves 


Nicola - I don't waddle I move elegantly like a proper lady ;admittingly my ass may be on the large size but after a few goes on Elaine's pole I'll be toned like an 18 year old - heres hoping and praying 

KARA - hope you also had a nice lunch yesterday.

Annemarie - hope Allis well with you.

Went shopping in town yesterday and could find nothing to wear. Found loads of nice tops but no good for b/f so I apologise now Elaine for what I may turn up in for Alfie's christening.

Tuesday also sounds good to me, what time? and where? 

Well better go 

Auf Vierderzehn

NIKKI


----------



## kara76

jambo ( keyna)

tuesday sounds good girl

i have mot in hwest at 10am so should we say 12 noon

where? any ideas

i feel really moody today and so fed up of course its the down reg drugs, think dh will bear the brunt

ta ta ( no proper english so slang lol)


----------



## nicola.t

kali nichta, (Greek)

Well i hope that we have all been making the most of this gorgeous weather this weekend. I personally maybe got a little too much sun this afternoon on my nose and kind of resemble rudolph!!   

Right then sounds like tuesday at 12 it is then.... shall we do the glen?

I have just sat here for the past 10 mins just staring at the computer screen...forgot to mention that I had quite a heavy night last night and am not quite with it today. My mind is all ablank, so i shall say Yassas everyone and will try again tomorrow.

nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi all (sorry haven't had time to find out another language)

Tuesday at 12;00 in the Glen sounds great to me. 

Sorry only short message but little one asleep.... for now, and still have to have shower and a million jobs need doing.

Hopefully get back on later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

yep 12 on tuesday, be warned i feel poo lol

i have mot at 10 so should be on time........how will i know its you lot?

i will have to park in mac donalds my car wont get in the glen lol too low

so looking forward to this


----------



## elemnat

hkjhkej ioyfd ahh (goobody ****)

hi, 
Tuesday at the Glen at 12, yum yum. Kara you'll hear Nicola before you see us. Tell you what if you walk in to the conservatory part, with a folded newspaper on your head, we'll know its you and we'll dp a quick 'mexican wave' round the table and you'll know its us. *( knowing my luck I'll be sat by myself when you arrive and I'll look a freak, as I jump up and down waving my hands!   )

Was on a real downer yesterday, Sean spent ALL day saturday in the garden and his flipping shed. Yesterday we had to go to church (for the christening) on the way back I suggested we take Alfie swimming, as Sean hasnt seen him since his 1st attempt. Sean said "YOU can take him" just wound me up. AS I told him later, I've been through one relationship where dd's dad didnt show any interest in the girls, (more interest in the bottle) and I wasnt prepared to go through it again. Its no good waiting until Alfie's older to show him what interest Sean, as it'll be too late to build a relationship. So I suggested us taking Alfie and the dogs for a walk after tea, lovely idea. next thing I know,  FIL and all of SIL's kids(4 of them) are at the door....coming with us (it was like going out with a load of zoo animals.) Told Sean we had to be back by 8.15 for Alfie's bottle, but I had to turn around by myself and bring him back, Sean carried on with the tribe. God it just wound me up sooo much, just felt as if he's got all the time for his sister's kids but none for his own. I've decided that he needs to get a reality check and I'm going to leave him....(just for a weekend) and go down to plymouth. So he'l have to spend time with Alfie and bond.    
(God sorry about that, just had to get it out!! what a moaner I am!)

Anyway, the sun is out and I've just cleaned inside of all the downstairs windows. Went into town earlier looking for a new curtain pole and bought a bikini instead (as you do   ) 

Alfie managed to get out of his bumbo chair (the one I brought round to yours Nikki) no idea how he done it, but will have to watch him. He was quite happy playing with the gravel out the back. He knows how to blow raspberries big time now, loves it with a mouth of yoghurt!!!

well I'll be back on later, but will see you all tomorrow

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Chow,

I'm so excited and i just can't hide it, i'm about to blow and i think i like it!!! 12pm tomorrow is brill.
Kara you'll recognise us cause there'll be 2 lovely babies an old foggie, someone with a big nose (apparently) and nikki witha waddling bum    

elaine sounds like you need to give sean a big slap   tell him to sort it out, he's got lots of catching up to do as he was away for such a long time. on a positive note, i'm looking forward to the christening on sunday. I'm going to be driving though so alcohol for me unfortunately.

right then ladie, better leave somethings to talk about tomorrow.

chow for now

nicola xx


----------



## kara76

see you at noon, i will be the one looking tired lol

had a very bad day today

chat tomorrow


----------



## kara76

nice to meet you all yesterday, sorry i wasn't more chatty but i felt rough and still do

af arrived yesterday too

cas my parents dog is still with us as she was a bit better yesterday, my mum is speaking to the vet later as her pills will run out next week, she is happy ( the dog ) and thats the main thing

dh was grumpy last night and this morning well i think its him lol


----------



## nicola.t

just wanted to say had a fab time yesterday girls. Its always good to catch up and with good food aswell.

Kara - sorry your not feeling great still. Thats good though that your af arrived though isn't it. i know it means more drugs but it also means your closer to the end so to speak. Keep thinking about your parents dog....can'y imagine if hooch became that ill. it would break my heart.

Elaine - did your daughter arrive down safely? remember now if you want to get away from llangwm anytime you know where i live. it would be nice if we had a meet my end soon. the bench is a nice place for luch and does lush ice creams!!!!!!!

nikki - how was the walk up the hill not too painful?

here's something for you all..........






I'll let you all decide which picture goes with which person.

bye bye for now
xx


----------



## kara76

nicola

hope your af arrive soon then you can count down to day 21 lol

im deffo up for another meet, im in work today and so bored, well i should be working but  can't be bothered


----------



## elemnat

hey lassies, hock i the nooooo

well loved yesterday, Natalie (dd) arrived safely. Sean was home from work really early today, still NO work for him, so he took his bru's motorbike out for a spin. Had a lovely barbi this evening. just sat with a glass of vino whilst sean's on the ps3. 
Talking dogs........Neha, (eldest dd's dog) has just come into season, so they wont be able to go out the back by themselves, so many dogs around and they may jump over the fence, but at least we can now book her in for the op!! 

Booked myself in for lesson's in Milford for p**e dancing The woman was getting very excited on the phone when I told her I had one in my garage and knew alot of moves, she got very screechy on the phone. So next Tuesday week, I'll let you know how it goes. Only sounds like a small place, as she only has 2 poles, where I went in Plymouth they had 5, and 2 lessons everynight. 

Weighed myself in Boots today, 8st 12 but it said I was overweight, and my idea weight is 8st 1 !!!! DD told me not to take any notice and I'd look tooo skinny if I lost that much weight, but I think if i could get back to my 'happy weight' of 8.4 I'd feel better. So hopefully this classes will help. 

Ok i can hear you saying 'shut  up  you old mare' (Nicola) so I will.

Kara lovely meeting you yesterday, I know what car you have as a neighbour of mine has one, (passed it last night- and saw the name on the back) but must admit, they get on my nerves as they insist on turning their car right outside my house gone 11 at night and its sooooo noisy usually wakes the dogs, why do they have to rev it so much I'll just stick to my monster I think.

Nikki Darcey looks so well (and so do you) far better than I looked when Alfie was 5 weeks.

Nicola hope   arrives really soon. The tablets they gave you sound like the ones I took one time to delay my af, when we went on holiday, if they are the same, just to warn you I was in terrible pain, so get some Feminex in just incase.  

Love the idea of next meet in St Davids, have to have one of these ice-creams. But I'd need to park in the top car-park and walk down I think, as I'd get really lost. So when can it be, lets sort out quickly. 

Well before I bore you all stupid again, I stop. 

Love Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Good evening Ladies

Just to say I had a fab time at the Glen yesterday, as always the company was great. I'm ashamed to say that I went back there again today for lunch with Kris my stepson - and they still had no Brie!  I was not a happy bunny. Darcey was as good as gold again so I managed to eat my dinner in peace.

Darcey was weighed today and is now 7lb and 8oz so she has put 13oz on since last week so I'm well pleased. 

Kara - It was lovely to meet you. I hope it will make life easier for you now when going on this thread that you can put faces to the names. I have to say that Nicola was very well behaved yesterday you haven't sen the real her yet  (only joking nic). I hope you start to feel a bit better soon.

Elaine - Hunny you look fab as you are, you don't need to lose any weight! Well done on going back to the p**e dancing lessons, I bet you end up showing the teacher what to do . I hope you have a lovely time with your daughter being down. Hopefully this lovely weather will continue so you can take her to some of the lovely beaches.
I just wanted to thank you Elaine aswell for all the baby advice you have been giving me. You do realise I will be constantly picking your brain for advice now  

Nicola - Is it here yet? I hope you don't feel too bad on the tablets. I always found gin made period pains much better, only joking but feminex is really good my sister used to take it every month and swears by them.
I agree that a meet in your neck of the woods would be nice next time, I love ST Davids I also love their ice cream!!

As a thought Hilton court is supposed to be really nice for food so we could may be gothere one day (In between St Davids and H/West.

Well better go, someone will be waking for a feed soon


----------



## nicola.t

Hola ladies,

well have got 2 more days on the tablets, then af should arrive. that sounded a lot easier to say whether that how it works out is another thing!!!! Visited gp today with my list of drugs. As she was typing details of drugs onto computer, she clicked on the puregon and nearly died when she saw the price just for that. felt slightly guilty at that point. Neverthe less she ploughed on through the list - god knows what was going on through her mind though!

Hilton court is a lush place to eat - love it there. it also has a lovely little gift shop with some lush jewellery. So whens the next one then?

well was a naughty girl last night and went boozing in hwest again, then was abruptly woken up and stupid o clock this morning by my mother -  

right i'm going to sit out in the garden i think. I shall be back later.

Adios amegos
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

hello girls

pole dancing sound brill fun...i wana go lol

nicola af will come have faith....

yeah so whens the next one lol

shame on your boozing the night away, im so off it thank god.

im in work and so tired, i wana go home, im off out with my mum tomorrow after a lay in and god i need in

lol i think i may wake my neighbours up to but i try and be good, what colour is his skyline? i might know him and be able to tell him to **** it


----------



## nikkij

Good afternoon ladies

So how are we all? Barry's son went back to day, only a flying visit we would have loved him to stay longer but being almost 15, the last thing you want to do is spend the weekend with your dad and stepmum especially when theres parties to go.... and who can blame him!

Well Darcey and I have had a lovely few days, we have spent most of the week meeting friends for lunch, what a life eh?

Nic - only one more day of pills then the   should be here. Fingers crossed girl.

Elaine - Hows you Hun? Did Sean manage to sort out your "thing" in the garage? Did you find out how he knew it was faulty?  Have you got everything sorted for Sunday?

Kara - How are you feeling today? Not as angry I hope 

Well only short and sweet as normal little lady is stirring

Catch you all later

Nikki


----------



## nikkij

Good morning ladies

got to say not feeling great to day - lack of sleep. Darcey is getting up more frequently through the night but not really feeding.I'm going to a breastfeeding group on Thursday so hopefully they can give me some advice.

Elaine I have to say that we had a lovely time at Alfie's Christening.You really do have a gorgeous family. Barry couldn't get over that you had two grown up daughters, he said you looked far to young  

I found the receipt last night for the present we got Alfie. I'll give it to you when we next meet up. You may have got a few of the same thing a which is pointless so if you want to change it you can.

I hope I say good bye on behalf of Barry as well yesterday, he was wheeling out Darcey and I can't remember If I said bye for him too, I hope I did, what poor manners. 


At last Nicola I have done it, not only have I changed my ticker but Ive also (well Barry did) put up a picture of Darcey, I'm well chuffed.

Kara Hope you've had a lovely weekend.

Well better go Chat later

Nik


----------



## nicola.t

evening guys,

and what a lovely day its been. I've spent all day down the beach, unfortunately was working (well, kind of) was helping parents out with their deckchair hire. I'm well knackered!

elaine - thanks for a lovely day yesterday, it was nice. Even chris enjoyed himself and relaxed.

nikki - i'm impressed. Darcey looks simply beautiful in that photo. I must say though, barry and chris are not allowed close to each other again as all they talk about is football, football, football.

Kara - hows you? hope your ok hun? what you working this week, we're planning another meet asap think hilton court was mentioned?

does anyone know how long after finishing tablets i should have af? i took the last one on saturday morning and i still have no symptoms at all.

right, no other news. spk soon

ttfn
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Hi you lovely ladies, 

well Plymouth lot went home today, lots of tears   still have Natalie with me till Friday, so that's one good thing.

Nikki & Nicola thankyou both soooo much for coming to Alfie's christening, Nikki, dont need the receipt, the pressie is lovely and I was hoping somebody would get him one, so my witch thoughts rubbed off on you, (you must be an English witch too!) 
We raised £125 for NSPCC which was great, and he had some lovely presents.  

Sean's family really wound me up though, as only his SIL went and spoke to my family, so they really understood how I feel when I said it was like a English/Welsh devide!! but anyway, must think nice thoughts. My sister thinks it was because she guessed what MIL had bought Alfie as a pressie(she's a witch too!! my sis not MIL!) 

I'm glad Chris enjoyed himself, next time I see him,he WILL hold Alfie, we'll crack him one way or the other.

Fancy Barry being related to Mark (godfather) but as you said before Nikki, everybody's related someway or the other here (obviously a Welsh thing!!!)   

Poor Alfie's been all out of sorts the last 2 nights, but we'll get him back into his routine soon. too much going on for him. He's mastered blowing raspberries now, highly amused by it!

god I've gone on & on tonight havent I??
Kara hope you had a good weekend, and hows mum's dog?

Think we need another meet, soooonnnn!!! How's next week, need something to focus on when Natalie goes back. AND I've got Christening cake for you all, yes I did get round to cutting it, only took me over an hour  
Sean had his test results (welding inspector   ) and has passed, so he was looking at jobs online today, and he could work anywhere in the world with it, so watch this space, as he really doesnt think they've got anywork for him here, he'll find out tomorrow. 

well best go as I've a lovely glass of mint bailey's waiting for me.

Elaine xxx

PS Nicola can you PM me your home address, as Alfie has a little something for you.


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

my baseline was yesterday and it went well lining was thin at 2.8 and i have start hrt thank god
i have another scan on the 20th then et that week omg this is going so fast now adn im already dreading the 2ww

parents dog is better but not 100% but she is still with us

nicola af should come anytime soon i would have thought.

the weekend racing was brill but dh hit my car and wrecked both bumpers but it s a car and bumper can be replaced the boys expected me the kill him lol


----------



## nicola.t

heh guys,

just a short one for now.....

[fly]A/F HAS ARRIVED.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
        [/fly]

Be back later
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

thats brilliant hun

so 21 days til dr better get a ticker lol


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA

[fly]_*YIPPEE  *_[/fly]

love Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

its official guys - 21 days till we start round 2. Have been feeling quite nervous today. mad i know and we haven't even begun yet!!

how we all feeling today? went out last night as it was chris' brothers birthday yesterday. feeling a little delicate shall we say.

come on girls, whens the next meet. got to be soon surely!

be back later
nicola


----------



## nikkij

Hi Girls

Haven't been on for a few days. Miss Darcey has really been out of sorts, crying, not wanting to be put down and generally breaking my heart. Saw the health visitor today and she said she was fine so not too sure whats wrong with her, It could be the heat. On a positive note she is now 8lb and 3 oz!

Nicola - WELL DONE! At last the dreaded a/f is here and the count down now begins. I'm dead chuffed for you guys. Just need to find you some orange knickers now (thats if you don't already have some)

Elaine - Hows you hunny, Thank you for the lovely thank you card. I'm pleased you raised so much money, it's such a good cause.

Like you said, small world. I can't believe one of Barry's relatives is Sean's best friend. See, we were already connected even if we hadn't of met through this site.

Hows Sir Alfie? Is he more settled now?

Kara -Hope alls god with you

So next meet up.I have my 6 week check tomorrow so should be allowed to drive again so we can meet any where. How about Friday afternoon (If you d/d isn't still here Elaine) or Monday afternoon in Hilton court? Or the cafe at New gale, Closer for you Nicola? Just some ideas

Any way better go

Chat soon

Nik


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

its my birthday next wednesday and im off thursday to

feeling sicky on these hrt pills may phone the clinic to check this is ok

just a quick post as im in work

hope you are all well


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls,

hope you're all well.

NAtalie left this morning, so back to little ol' me again.    Finding it very difficult to hold a conversation with the in-laws at the mo, still cant believe how they blanked my family, I want to avoid them at the mo as I know if I open my mouth I wont stop!!   

Guessing Friday afternoon is not the meet (as it's that now ) Monday sounds good to me.

I slipped down my stairs yesterday, luckily I didnt have Alfie in my arms, ended up with one leg through the open bannisters and the over tucked under me, covered in bruises. So think it's made Sean realise how dangerous they are (only been nagging about them since Alfie was born!) 

Nikki wow, Princess Darcey is a brilliant weight, but she still looks so dinky. 

Nicola you're bound to feel nervous, its a big step getting back on expecially as you know whats ahead. But we're all here to help you through just like expectant daddies.

Kara hope the sickness has stopped. 

Well sean started on the LNG site yesterday, as he's now an inspector that's what he's been sent there to do, said they werent working to any specific plan   so opened his mouth and told them to sort it, god he's so bossy!!
Its was Sean's birthday yesterday, couldnt find him anything for his pressie so he ended up with ........a fly squatting gun   which he played with all night!

Sir Alfie has started giving real kisses now, (or snogs as Nat says....nice and sloppy!) soo sweet. 
Well no other news for now, let me know about this meet, only day I cant do next week is Thursday...off to the show at Withybush, cant wait I'm sooo excited (unless it rains) 

catch you all later 

Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

evening!

i've just heard a horrible thing about a mother and her boyfriend who killed their 4yr old daughter. People like that should experience the same pain that they inflicted on their daughter - B********!! (Sorry about language guys)       

On a sad note, did anyone watch the programme on Wednesday night about the wife who looked after her husband with alzeimers? Oh my god, i sobbed my heart out for the majorith of the programme. She is an extremely courageous woman for doing all of that on her own. Not sure if could find the strength and courage to go through what she had to see.

Right, back to happy thoughts:
Elaine thank you for the thank you card, great news on how much you raised. Give Alfie a big kiss from me! OUCH! about your fall hun, are you ok? hope your not too injured now that you can't go to your poll dancing class!

Nikki What you feeding your daughter? She seems to be gaining weight like theres no tomorrow. How is the little princess now? Hope she's settled again now. How did your check up go? Are you mobile again?

Kara Right then birthday girl.... thats the perfect excuse for a meet up don't you think? Monday good? Hope you're not still feeling c*** with the drugs hun.

well what other news do i have from Ty Ddewi..... too many holiday makers around and for some reason i just don't seem to have the patience for them this year, especially when they park at the end of the road on double yellow lines. Whats that all about would they do that back home?

Anyway, don't think i any more news. Speak to you all later.
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi all 

sorry this is so short but hopefully will get back on later. Monday is great for me for a meet up.

Hope your all haveing a lovely weekend

Nikkix


----------



## kara76

i can't do monday im working but you girls carry on

im off wednesday adn thur


----------



## nikkij

Hi Girls

Hope every one has had a nice weekend. Mine has passed in a blur again 

So whats happening for this meet up then? The only days I can't do is Tuesday and Friday. I don't mind even meeting twice in one week!

Sorry this is so short but Miss Darcey Pie is keeping me on my toes 

I will log in later to see if anything is sorted fore tomorrow.

See you all soon

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

I'm up for tomorrow, really need it. BAD weekend!! Really need a moan    Unless we make it Wednesday.

Alfie's due lunch around 12 so as long as we can get there for then, how long does it take to get there? 
NIKKI shall I pick you and Princess Darcey up, car seat will fit in with Sir Alfie. 

NICOLA hope you can make tomorrow, hope AF isnt giving you too much pain. Mine's arrived and giving me real belly ache. 

KARA when do you start stimming? I had the short protocol so dont know how long the long one lasts. (does that make sense?)

Natalie (youngest dd) is off to Corfu tomorrow, her 1st girlie holiday abroad, hope they behave   
At least she'll get some sunshine. 

Well no news from THE village, so will sign off, will pop on later tonite or in the morning to check on meet

ELaine x


----------



## kara76

have fun tomorrow if you meet, think of me stuck in work

elaine i don't stim as such i take hrt to thicken my lining and im almost a week into that, dam stuff makes me feel sick but hey its gona work so thats ok i can handle that,  having a few nervous times still just praying this will be our time

elaine have you had your pole dancing lesson?


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

Just a short one tonight - yes, yes,yes to tomorrow. Shall we say 12pm at Hilton Court then. Elaine its only another 10mins other side of H-west, and its sign posted. Give me a text if you need reminding of where exactly it is hun.

Kara - Gutted your not going to make it tomorrow. We'll be thinking of you when we're having lunch and your in work being all nice to your guests!!!!!!!

Af strangely enough has been very good this time. I expected it to be bloody awful considering haven't had anything for 2 months. so was pleasantly suprised at the lack of pain and how light it was.

Anyway shall catch up with you guys tomorrow. Any change inn the time guys text me otherwise see you at 12.

Night
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

tomorrow at 12 noon then.

Elaine thank you for the offer but I'll meet you there if it's OK. I need to go into town after and to be honest driving is still a novelty at the mo 

Only just got little miss off and she'll be awake again soon so gona have to say night night all

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Hi girlies

Whilst Sir Alfie's having a power nap, (the ironing can wait  ) this is far more important !!

Nikki think Alfie and Darcey will make a lovely couple, and I've decided that hats will be the order of the day,the bigger the better, so start saving!!  Princess Darcey is just sooo beautiful, I want another girl now. So will start giving Sean brocolli EVERY day (even with his chips!) to get those   on the move   

Nicola Have you started reading up on you Zita West book, I'm going to get mine out tonight and give you a list of homework. Have you thought about accupunture? there's a web page about a study done in Germany and results were really good, if I remember correctly (but with my head its bound to be wrong!) the results went from 25% to 46% + result. I'll try to find it, but if you google accupunture in ivf should throw something up. 

KARA how you feeling, hope you're not too made with those drugs. When's EC?

Well yesterday was lovely(again) and it does feel as if I'm getting to know my way around the place (thanks to you 2!) So where can you show me next time??
Surprise surprise after all Alfie ate at lunch time, he didnt want alot at tea time, and even fell asleep in his high chair, bless. 

Lastnight Sean took me down to Milford to find the studio for tonights lesson, popped in and met the girls and was impressed with the set up, wait for this.............massive hall, with a stage, 2 you know what on the stage, AND lots of flashing twinkling lights!! Now have this image that I'll be on the stage the curtains will go back and the room will be full of dirty old men!! watching me climb up with my tongue hanging out (NOT in an erotic way!) and legs covered in bruises!!! What a lovely site for them    Will let you know how it goes. 

Thats all for now folks, catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

hhhheeeeellllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Another lovely meet as elaine has said, shame you weren't there Kara.  I think now that your feeling a little more familiar with the area Elaine, you can drive a little further now.......mdaybe down my neck of the woods

Elaine I can't really get to grips with Zita's book, its all a little too much for me. Maybe you could simplify it sown for me and tell me the essentials of what I should/not be doing. Also have been thinking of accupuncture but it kind of scares me and i'm very concious of body... i know that stupid considering the thongs we have to do when on treatment!!!!!

Alfie changes every time we see him and becomes even more adorable..which he knows as he is a total flirt with the ladies.  Enjoy your lesson tonight, sounds like a seedy workinmans club your going to.

Nikki Darcey to is a treasure and is gorgeous though she has a pair of lungs on her. Thats excellent news about Barry staying now, i bet your both over the moon about that.

Kara Hows it going hun? Birthday tomorrow then is it?

I'm having a well lazy day today, had some friends around last night and it was rather a late one. So am currently sitting on the sofa writing to you goys still in my pj's. Have also sent chris out with the dog so its sooooooo quiet at the moment aswell. Well weather was correct and it is wet and miserable, anyone going to the show this week. Should be fun? I might go on thursday if weather improves by 100%.

spk to you all later, have a nice day everyone.
Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

i like the idea of the lesson i may join you hun  now my rota is bing changed abit

gutted i missed yesterday

no ec this time as its fet so scan on monday then et wen thu or friday omg its scary this time i have to say, 4th et now

yep birthday tomorrow and im gona clean the house ready for next weeks et lol

sorry but zita west is a little over the top for me, i listen to some but not all of it lol


----------



## elemnat

Evening all

Nicola what's on your mind, talking about 'thongs'? When I had my acupuncture it was needles in my shins, ankles, arms, and back, and once needles in my belly. But I'm sure it helped. I would use it again if we go for tx again. I'll do my homework for you tonight, I didnt follow Zita religiously, just took bits out. So I'll lecture you tomorrow, ok? 

Kara   for tomorrow. HOpe you have a great day, enjoy your cleaning, maybe you could do it with a party hat on   but good idea to get it out the way, as you're NOT ALLOWED to do housework after et   

Nikki how did the breastfeeding meeting go? were they helpful? any good tips? 

Dancing has put cancelled, but only till tomorrow night, so when I'm back I'll let you know how it's gone. Mind you its only me, (bit of a private lesson!) she doesnt do group lesson, as she said people werent too keen, back in Plymouth it was done in groups and was such a giggle, but an hour on the do-da by myself is going to kill me   may not have the strength to drive home, especially as the last lesson I had was last year in March!!  Kara be good if you could join, the other 2 mad ones just want to come along and give me scores, maybe I can dress them as cheerleaders to cheer me on    hee hee


well must conserve my energy ( and Sean thinks he's on a promise tonite, he's sooo funny, he's started saying to me when he gets in bed, as I'm dozing off, "you tired hun?" then when I say yes, he replies with " what really tired" so I have to remind him he has 2 hands hee hee. He soons turns over and goes to sleep.

Love Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

Have to agree I also had a fab time yesterday. Hilton court is lovely. Good thing it wast raining mind with not being able to sit inside.

I went to the breast feeding group, it was really good. Did a little bit of networking whilst  there for my childminding - like you do. There was a woman there who works in my dentist and has a child a little older then Darcey. She has said before she was interested in my childminding and seems to be still interested so fingers crossed I could have my first child for March. Whilst at the b/f meeting they weigh the babies and Darcey is now 8lb 11 so shes put 8 oz on this week. Whilst she was stripped off she also managed to poo all down my jeans - nice!  Have found out that for a prem baby she is very normal regarding her feeding and sleeping habits so thats put my mind at rest.

Nicola - I must admit I have also read the Zita west book and did follow some of her advice. I had also read the statistics about acupuncture so I went for a few sessions and was treated by a guy on snowdrop lane, I thought he was  very good. The treatment didn't hurt at all and after all the amount of injections your doing every day accu is nothing! Dont go to the chinese places in town there a rip off. They told me that I needed over £300 of treatment and with out I would never get pregnant! 

Elaine - Hope the broccoli is going down well   Has Sean worked out what your doing? Hope the lesson went well, Nicola and I have organised the cheerleader outfits for your nest lesson  .
I have to agree  men are funny when it comes to  . I think they forget looking after a baby is bloody knackering, though saying that I think Barry is too tired to do anything as well at the mo.  And hw wont be getting anything for a while as his son is down until Sat and then my family are visiting for 2 weeks so no nookie for us 

I also think Sir Alfie and Princess Darcey looked gorgeous together, If we start planning the wedding now for them it will be the weddings of all weddings (also like the idea of hats)

Kara -  for tomorrow. Leave the house work girl it's a special day. Have a relaxing day and get d/p to spoil you

Well going to go, been up since 6am so little tired now.

Hope fully chat tomorrow

Nikki


----------



## nikkij

Good morning ladies

Just a quick note for now as princess Darcey is having a sleep.

Are we going to have another get together this week? I wont be able to see you girls for another two weeks after this week as family are visiting and I don't get to see them that often.

Also I hate making lunch for myself (too lazy) so going out for something to eat is greatfor me.

Kara      hope your having a lovely day and Elaine your not too sore from yesterday antics. How you feeling Nicola? Forgot too ask but do you own anything orange?

Well better go got loads of jobs to do and have 2 teenagers turning up in a few hours and I haven't even sorted out the bedrooms for them 

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Hope you have a great day Kara! Make sure that DP spoils you rotten all day, if not we'll come round and sort him out for you  

Elaine Have just re read my last post - didn't mean to write thong it was meant to say thing. But i did have a chuckle at what i had written. right, where's my outfit then for next time. I will make the score cards ready! Have fun tonight, an hour on the pole though, i take my hat off to you!

Nikki fancy the little madam pooping all over you - she knows how to show you up in front of people. starting as she means to go on. SOunds like you've got a busy couple of weeks ahead of you hun with family down.
I'll be back on later no doubt,
bye for now
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

thanks girls

whats the deal with this orange stuff??

nicola 14 days til dr thats fab


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls, 
a really quick one whilst Alfie's watching tellytubbies, which he loves!!!

KARA  have a really great day.

orange is a colour of fertility. its meant to bring luck, I wore orange knickers at all my scans and throughout the 2ww, even managed to get matching bra's too, even if it is a load of nonsense makes you smile when your dressed like a tangerine, and just imagine what the ambulance crew would say if god forbid you're knocked down  Go on treat yourself, go get those orange knickers!! 

Nikki fancy your young lady doing that, hope she grows out of it before her 1st real dat with my boy, I dont want any pongers round my lad  
Glad your meet went well yesterday. Networking indeed!! Mind you, if I change my mind about going back to work, guess who'll be on your books too, if you have room!!

Nicola I'm shattered just thinking about the lesson tonight. HOpe you've got your orange gear ready too. Got my Zita book in front of me, will get some points down for you later. But look into acup as it doesnt hurt, and anything that may help.......especially the orange knickers!! 
I was lucky in Plymouth as the woman (knew her through the Halifax where I worked) and her chinese partner were brilliant and had helped other women, she was a midwife too. I think I paid about £30 a time and went once a week starting I think 5-6 weeks b4 ec, then had 2 sessions on et day.

Right tellytubbies have finished have to go and play now

Elainex


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

meal our was lovely and dh got me a lovely necklace and bracelet


----------



## nicola.t

another week nearly over and another week closer to going back to school...... wheres it gone?

went to the county show today with Chris (1st time he's been in years), it never changes i have to say. Enjoyed dreaming about the new car though. Came home and felt totally knackered and needed 40 winks on the sofa but no such luck with Hooch around, he was so excited to see us after being out all day, just wanted to play all the time. What did you buy then Elaine?

Kara - really gald you had a nice birthday hun? Where did you go for a meal?

Nikki - Whens the family down? Are they all staying with you and Barry?

Right, i'm off. Sorry for short post tonight. Catch up again tomorrow.
Night all
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Evening all, 

NICOLA i was sooo wowed by the show, couldnt decide which tractor to have!!   so ended up with a spit roast bagette, (no not the whole pig!!) Havent had chance to look at Zita but will do over the weekend as Sean's off to Cardiff to watch the rugby. 

KARA glad you had a good birthday. 

NIKKI how's things with you? 

Well, shall I tell you about THE lesson!!! Showed her a few of my moves, and she said she didnt think she'd be able to teach me much more, but had one heck of a work out, covered in even more bruises, and am now aching so much, even hurts to type   but felt soo much better for doing it, slept like a log, (apart from Alfie waking up 4 or 5 times through the night!) Taught her a couple of moves too, and had a giggle. Her poles are static, and mine spins, so was tricky getting used to that again. She works to bronze, silver and gold standard and guess which one clever clogs is on.......gold!! GOing to use the sessions to get my spins back up to scratch as ok with my tricks!! No I havent become a magician   

    ok help is needed. Now where in this county will I need to go to look for fire surrounds and fires. (not gas)? I havent got a clue, any ideas?

have to stop as thing my hands are going to fall off my wrists now

Elaine xx


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

we went from a meal where i work, it really good food even had a glass of champagne, well it will do no harm at all.

nicola hows the wait hunni? you excited, nervous, scared?

elaine the lesson sound brill i have to say, of course im hoping to be pregnant asap but would love a go lol, you must be very good

nikki hows darcy and the sleep

well i have my scan on monday then it will all happen next week, im a little nervous about the thaw and of course the dreaded 2ww


----------



## elemnat

Good afternoom, fellow nutters!!
just a quick one, NIKKI just to let you know, accidentally came across aqua tots class this morning at Haverfordwest. Alfie loved it, even dunked him under whilst singing nursery rhymes, only a small group too. After the school holidays she's hoping to do it one afternoon, so hopefully you and Darcey will be able to join us when she's ready.

MY GOODNESS DO I ACHE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2nd day pains oh my goodness, everywhere is hurting!! No pain no gain??

catch you later Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Sorry haven't been on for a while, things soooo busy here.

Little Miss Darcey has still been a little unsettled and not wanting to sleep - Just like her father fights sleep all the time! Also have had Barry's son and one of his pals down for a few days so not been able to get on the computer - they kept talking to girls via chat rooms  The boys left yesterday lunchtime and my mum and brother arrived yesterday tea time.

I will try and get on the computer when I can, brother always on bebo and Barry on thre football!

Hope your all well, Elaine the  aqua tots sounds fab, I will def take Darcey there.

Better go still got a million jobs to do and the in laws are also coming up for there dinner.

TAKE CARE

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

afternoon!!!

Well another horrible weekend - will it ever end I ask myself?

so then, what news do i have........ yep, thats right, NONE!!! Have decided that as contract has been extended, am going to have a new kitchen fitted, only thing is there is so much to do i just don't know where to start. Prob not best time to start planning it either especially when just going to start treatment again. But there we go, i never do things by half!! One of things we need to do is to remove the electricity and gas meter, which is going to cost about £500 alone. Previous owners placed them in the most stupid place and they take up valuable kitchen space. Have also got someone coming out tomorrow to give some ideas, etc. So we shall see what happens from there.

Kara scan tomorrow then hun. Hope everythings goes well for you both. Will keep fingers crossed for you.

Elaine Hows the aching? Should get shaun to give you a nice massage to sooth the pain..... mind he doesn't rub the bruises to hard though! So then, what does zita say then? I don't find it an easy book to follow. So any tips would be greatly received. How do you get your photos on here? I want to try and up load a photo of chris and Hooch.

Nikki Sounds like you've got a busy week ahead hun, you must be shattered especially if madam isn't settling. I think you need to remind Barry of priorities.... FF comes above foorball manager all the time so get his bum off that chair!!!!

Right got to go, friend just called around.
Speak later
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

evening girls,

quick one as Sean's making cheese on toast, yum yum.

Nicola have re-readmy Zita bible and will give you a nice little list tomorrow when Alfie's having a nap. It's not that much really, but anything that may help..........its worth a try isnt it?/
Nikki oh busy lady, and whats this about men talking to lasses on line?? umm, mind you just had to kick SEan off the comp as he was looking at VERY dodgy site     
Kara hope scan goes well tomorrow, let us know. 

Hopefully going to drag Sean to Swansea at the weekend, have found some fireplace showrooms, have to make a start. Chris (BIL) of KO Carpets is bringing some wood samples for the floor round too, and Sean's talking about making up some replacement stairs if we cant rub them back to stain them oak. So all systems go by the sounds of it. 

Nicola planning your kitchen will help keep your mind occupied during tx. 

Man's screaming, best go (no not Sean!!)

Love Elainex


----------



## kara76

scan is all good

lining is 12.1 and i phone at 3pm to find out when transfer will be

i start 20mg and 2 cylogest the day before transfer

omg its real now

the drive was a night mare loads of rain and now im in work boo hoo

hour and a half and i will know.......i what it to be wednesday but bet it thu or fri


----------



## elemnat

so annoyed, just done a BIG post, and lost it!!! 
so here goes, shortened version.....

Kara get results, not long now 

Nikki hope visitors are enjoying their cuddles with Darcey.

Nicola have done my homework, so here goes according to the bible of Zita West (this is what I done anyway)

from now and down reg...............take multivitamins, vit c 500mg (wound healing) Zinc.........wound healing, hormone production hepl implantation.

STIMMING
Protein......I bought from health shop, mix with milk,(think it was 1 or 2 drinks a day) eggs, oily fish and meat.............helps egg production
Co-enzyme Q10 -helps womb lining

Acupunture 4 weeks befor EC
Avoid aerobic exercise as this re-directs blook away from follicles.
Keep tummy warm..........hot water bottle, or use Nikki's flannel

AFTER EC/ET
Keep inside of tummy warm by Eatting warming foods, I ate weetabix with warm milk, soup and fish/chicken with lots of veg DO NOT USE HOT WATER BOTTLE!!!
Cut down on caffeine, I had 1 cup of tea a day.
No fizzy/sugary thinks.
NO housework, lifting
NO hot baths/sunbathing
NO bouncing activities? so No naughty-naughties 

Most important thing...............wear ORANGE knickers!!

Hope it helps, Nikki maybe able to throw other ideas at you too

goto go as ALfie's rolling all over the floor!!

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

omg thursday is d day

i have to wait for the phone call!!!!

start pesseries and clexane tomorrow


----------



## nicola.t

Hi guys,

Kara excellent news about your scan hun. Thursday? Oh my god, its all go then! Got everything crossed for you.

Elaine Thanks for all the tips hun, I am in Hwest on Thurs, so shall be heading on down to boots for your recommendations. Will also get on the phone tomorrow for an accupuncture appointment, shall face my fears. All in a good cause eh?

Nikki hope your having fun with family. 

Went to get some design ideas for new kitchen today, and got half way into town and realised that i'd left the measurements at home. I was not a happy person believe me.

Had some good news today, one of my old college friends is coming to visit for the weekend. Haven't seen her since her wedding last June. Hooch will love new people to play with!!!!!

Can we organise another meet before I go back to work?

Spk later,
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Kara   for Thursday, and hoorah for those lovely botty bombs  

Nicola fancy forgetting your measurements, you daft sausage    gosh you went to college   hee hee only joking, I think.  
Now you asked th other day about putting a photo I'll try to remember how its done...............
Go into PROFILE, on left hand side click on one that says something about 'layout', then click on the box to upload a photo, press 'browse' pick the photo you want, then go to the bottom of the page and press 'change profile', think that's how I done it.

Let me know if you have any joy with your acupunture, Nikki mentioned one in Snowdrop Lane. But give it a go, and honestly you dont feel the needles and even if it relaxes you through tx its worth it.

Now a meet we really do need, and it'll nice to see Kara and help keep her sain through her mad 2ww. 
Kara, what days off have you got over the next 2/3 weeks and we'll arrange, I know Nikki's visitors and down for a couple of weeks. 

Well have to go , Sean's brought me in a lovely glass of mint baileys, oh heaven

Elaine xx


----------



## kara76

im off the whole wait and going to bed for the first 3 to 4

cas died yesterday, my mum got up in the morning and she had gone in her sleep so she went a nice way

god i cried and cried though


----------



## elemnat

OH KARA I'm soo sorry about cas,   at least it was in her sleep, and she didnt suffer any more.  
3-4 days in bed sounds the right thng to do, I done the same, and the rest of 2 ww had my feet up and just chilled. 


elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

oh Kara, I'm so sorry to hear about Cas. At least, she's not suffering anymore. Thats the only consolation that I could think when I had to have one of my dogs put to sleep. It would break my heart if anything happened to Hooch, even though he is a pain in the bum sometimes!!

I don't blame you for taking the whole 2ww off, I still haven't decided what to do yet. Will definately have the first wk off, just haven't decided whether to take 2nd one off aswell. Looks like then it'll have to be a meet at Kara's then!!!!!!!!!!!! Or Elaine we could make a meet if noone else is around/available.

Not much to report this end, can't believe only 8 more days to go until round 2.....starting to feel real now. Only thing is, i'm getting a little worried as I think my peiod is on the way(natural cycle) as I am having all my symptoms. I am so hoping that this doesn't happen as it'll mean no treatment until end of September.

Keep a look out guys, you might see a photo appearing soon. Watch this space!

nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello my lovely ff ladies

Sorry Ive been away for so long but things have been very busy here.

Kara - Good luck for tomorrow hun!   I will be thinking of you. Also I'm so sorry to hear about Caz, but like you said at least she's out of pain now. 

Nicola - Ive lent my Zita west book out so not able to look through it. From what I can ember is plenty of warming foods, keep tummy warm, rest - so no house work and lots of orange  Where are you going for accu?

Elaine and Sir Alfie - How are we both? Have the bruises settled down yet? Did you choose a fire place? I know Pembs is terrible for buying anything like that, I had to get my fire place from next but it was only electric.

Well Miss Darcey is doing well, still a little unsettled but there is so much going on around her. She has started to sleep for three hours between feeds at night which is fab and making me feel better.
I had my hair cut yesterday and mum came with me to look after Darcey. I felt like such a crap mother just as Darcey started to scream for a feed, the girl carried on faffing with my hair in the end I had to tell her to stop and I fed Darcey. She finished off my hair with a muslin  over Darcey but lets just say my hair is not how I wanted it and I cant wait for it to grow  .

Any way better shoot, Good luck for tomorrow Kara and hope you've got some good ideas for your Kitchen Nic

Chat soon (HOPE FULLY)

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Morning all

Nikki paper bags were invented for  reason................bad hair days     
I'm sure it doesnt look that bad, I promise I wont laugh when I see you, but cant promise the same from Nicola, you know what she's like!!   
Glad Darcey's starting to give you a bit of sleep at night now, its hard going isnt it, but you've done soo well. 

Kara ONE more sleep till little embies are on board.

Nicola cant believe it only 8 days till you start again, where's the time gone. 

Had another blazing row with Sean last nite, (or rather, Sean asked me what was wrong, he didnt like what I said and went off on one..........typical man??) anyway, thought well not going to listen to him swearing at me I'll go for a drive and he wouldnt let me out the house!! the numbskull!! Why do they bother asking you whats wrong if they dont really want to hear the answer? MEN   
So could do with a meet, Nicola could manage to find my way to St David's I think   

Nikki photo session at Toffee Apple for the rest of this week, some baby competition, was thinking of taking Alfie, as he's such a poser!

Just been to aqua tots with Alfie, and dancing tonight gosh I'm going to be sooo fit   
catch you later 

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

hi all

feeling quite ill today have a wicked cold and feel sick with nerves

well tomorrow is the big thaw and im so nervous, i will post before i go off to the cliinc to have transfer

a meet the second week of the 2 week wait will be cool girls


----------



## nicola.t

BOO!

Kara Not long to go now babe.... I've got everything crossed for you, in fact nearly fell over cause forgot to uncross legs to walk. Anyway, good luck hun.               

Elaine I could also do with a meet, but can't do anything now until after the bank holiday weekend. So lets arrange a day for next week.

Nikki busy, busy, busy! So glad the little princess is sleeping a little more for you. Must be hard though to stick to routine especially when family around.

Right then to elaine and nikki, get yourselves to toffee apple and get those photos done of your little angels. I'll vote for them to win, win, win! plus you get more lovely photos of those gorgeous bundles of joy!

Not much to report this end. Having nails done tomorrow morning, then off to Swansea to watch the Bourne Ultimatum and maybe a bit of retail therapy if i'm lucky!  Friends coming down friday - sunday and off to Lawtons for a meal Sat night. Will definately be squeexing in an ice cream or three from my favourite place ' the bench ' at some point to.

Right be back soon.
Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

i have been up since 6am and so nervous my belly is in knots and i have diarrohea probabably nerves


----------



## elemnat

*KARA* try to relax hun, keep those happy thoughts going. We'll deff meet up in your 2nd week, try to help keep you sane, but with Nicola around could be difficult, you know what she's like 

NIKKI photos at Toffee Apple are end of September, so hope you havent gone down this week, oops, silly me. Now would I send you on a wild goose chase 

NIKKI Let me know what the film's like. Still cant get my head around having to go so far to see a film. Couple of years ago we took Seans nephews to see Nemo at Haverfordwest, I was in fits (and not at the film!!) even had the little lady come out with her tray of ice-creams, its like the place time forgot!!   Enjoy your meal at the weekend.

we're going for a meal tonight with Sean's brother and wife, Wilton House, this will only be the 2nd evening I've been out this year without Alfie. 
Dancing last nite...........just a few more bruises to add to the collection, some even on my arms. She's asked me to do a showcase in November, a few of her other girls are doing it, but she wants me and her to do a 'dance-off' and a routine together, (no not on the same po*e!). Next week she wants me to teach her a few of my moves that she cant do, Sean's things she should be paying me!!! Could be interesting 

Well we got up for brekkie with sean this morning, so Sir Alfie's gone for anap already, hence why I'm on so early. But its a lovely day so hoping to get him weighed this afternoon then catch a few rays.

have a great day

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

they thawed 2 and 1 is very good and one not so so they are thawing the other 2 as i said

transfer is in 2 hours


----------



## kara76

TRANSFER HAS BEEN DONE

well the drive up was fine and we got there at 1215pm and waited all of five minutes and we were in talking with the embryolistist.
We sat down and had a chat with him and he said that my list of questions that i asked at the follow up were the best he has ever seen, and said to take that as a compliment and said i must have a very good understanding of everything

so then he talked about our embryos, he said that 1 out of each straw has survived one has survived 100% at 7 cells and one lost 2 cells and is now a 6 cell.
he went on to say that japan and oz are freezing embryo a different way rather than over 2 hours like here and they are hoping to do that it the furture but fingers crossed we will be out of clinic by then.

we wished us luck and in i went

transfer was fine didn;t feel a thing, the con did it no bed side maner like the other one, ever said this will feel like a smear....hello 4th and 2 iuis i know

all in all very well and all the nurses came to say good luck, one suggested i have clotting test done on day 14 if my gp agress to do it so i will ask

let the madness begin lol

over to the 2ww well 16 days


----------



## nikkij

Hi girls

Very qiuck post as Darcey is so unsettled at the mo  Have got my mum pushing the pram back and forth in the living so I can send this 

Kara - Well done hunny, you are now on your way.Im sending lots of   . Now remeber lots of rest.

Elaine - Love the photo! Well done on the dance routines, agree with Sean she should be paying you. Hope Alfie is ok and enjoy your night out.

Nicola - Hows you Hunny, hope your feeling ok.

Got to go little lady screaming again 

Take care all
Nikki

Forgot to say, had Darcey weighed yesterday anfd shes now 9lb 6oz, has put 11oz on this week


----------



## nicola.t

Kara so glad that everything went well today hun..... now its just the dreaded wait. Why do they make you wait 16 days? Make sure you get plenty of rest over the next couple of days and dp pampers you.

elaine now then young old lady, whats this you've been writing about me? mmmmm, they're all lieslnow you must stop it otherwise people will get the wrong idea about me!
Si then, this showcase of yours, is it going to be open to the general public? I feel a night out happening with the girls. Of course, it'll be to offer you moral support.

Bourne Ultimatum was excellent. There were only 5 people in the cinema and that included chris and I. Chris started getting some funny ideas, so made sure we didn;t sit in the back row!!!!!!    Managed to do some shopping at river island on the way home as well and bought myelf a nice little top for going out.

Elaine, do you fancy meeting up next week then?
going off now for the night. Spk tomorrow.
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

im bored already lol

spending time chilling on the sofa


----------



## nicola.t

Kara - thats for you hun!!

Keep those legs up girl.


----------



## elemnat

Evening girls,

Nikki poor Darcey, AND poor you, its sooo tiring when they wont settle. glad your mum's there to help you though.

*KARA* now dont get tooo bored and start doing silly things, get some dvd's in, or a good book, looks like we maybe in for a good weekend, so sit in the garden (dont get too much sun though) and chill. 

NICOLA would be great to meet up this week, shall i try to find my way out to you?

took the MIL to St Clears, and then onto Leekes today, looking at fireplaces. So have made my way out of Haverfordwest  just have to decide what I want now.
This evening we took Alfie and BIL, SIL and neice FISHING!!! Us girls sat yapping and let the men fish, we went to Martins Haven (I think, just past marloes!). Managing to stretch time out between Alfie's feeds so not so struck with what we're doing. 
Lunch time we had lunch out, and my goodness that boy is such a flirt! think I may have trouble in years to come.

well off to bed now I think, have a great weekend

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Missed me...... didn't think so!!

oh my god... only 3 more sleeps until i start d/r again. I'm so nervous. Forgot to see accupunctrist last week so will phone now on tuesday to see if can get appointment asap!

Elaine think should meet up next week, if i can get an appointment, we could tie in a meet with that, otherwise venture out this way, but son't forget your passport, they're very strict whom they let in these days.......   

kara, hope you've been totally relaxing over the weekend, if you haven't i'm going to send the orange police around. You think i'm joking don't you?

Nikki, you still alive babe? sounds like you need some sleep babe. Drop of brandy always works!!

We may have a new lady joining us, though she may change her mind after meeting you lot as i'm the only saine one amongst us.

friends went back today, i am shattered. Had a lovely meal at Lawtons last night. I highly reccomend it if any of u ever fancy a change. Its worth the travelling.

Will be back tomorrow. Carnival day in St Davids tomorrow. Oh what fun.....NOT!!!!!

bye for now
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Well hello ladies 

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. As Ive said before I have been soooo busy with mum and little bro being down and my sister arrived today so I feel guilty for nipping up to go the computer when they have travelled so far to see me. 
Little miss Darcey seems to have got in to a routine of being unsettled between 5pm and 11pm so thats why Ive also  not been on the computer. Saying that she has slept for nearly 3 hours this evening so thought I would use the opportunity to say hi to you all  I bet shes up all night now  

Kara - How you baring up hun? Like Elaine said lots of dvds, reading and watching the TV, no doing any jobs.

Nicola - Only 3 days to go!! I'm getting excited for you. Good luck with the accu, are you taking any of the vitamins Elaine reccomended?

Elaine - Well done on venturing out of Pembrokeshire   Did you choose your fire place in the end? 
How was the meal out and were you OK about leaving Alfie for the evening? Talking of the little man how is he? 

Well got to go as I think I can hear her stirring

Hope you all have a lovely bank holiday weekend

Nikki


----------



## kara76

omg i hate the 2ww lol

i really really really do 

im trying to be pma and most of the time im mangaging it , i wore an orange g string to et so i think it will be a bfn lol


----------



## elemnat

*KARA* ORANGE g-string?!?! you racey devil  keep up the pma, I know its hard, a mother nature is a cruel so and so giving us mixed emotions all the time, SHE I'm sure is a HE!!

NIKKIcan understand you keeping away from here whilst family is down, I feel the same when dd's are here. Dont feel (too) bad about it. We'll just make you pay for it when they've gone back!!! 

Nicola let me know when acupunture is, only afternoon I cant do is this Wednesday as Alfie has his 7 month check up.

The little man is coming down with his first cold, its that or we may have the first tooth on its way! Hope you all had agood bank holiday weekend enjoying that sunshine. We had a family bbq yesterday, which was good.
No other news that I can think of, so catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

girls im up for lunch or something next week i need something to pass the time.....and if it gona work they should be implanting by now


----------



## nicola.t

boo!!!

Who's this nikki person that has appeared? She's been away so long i've forgotten who she is!!!!   (only joking babe).

So are we all up for lunch next week then? whats the best day for everyone? Any suggestions where?

Ladies get yourself onto the other thread that Kara set up on here, another lady has joined on there. So go and introduce yourselves. Elaine, not you, you'll scare her away with the wrinkles!!!!!!!!

My dog nearly killed me today. Stop laughing all of you. I took hin down to the carnival in the town and he sooooooooooooo did not llike the music and the floats. Anyway he went behind me to hide, but then got spooked and nearly pulled me backwards into the railings behind. If i hadn't of grabbed Chris i would have gone belly up and totally embarressed myself but would have also hurt mywelf too.

No other news. Might be back later
Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

nicola

i have chatted to debs the new girl and she live right behind me lol

any day is fine with me as im doing nothing at all lol


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA    oh soooo funny, but I'm sure I wouldnt have laughed if I'd been there (much!!) I have this image in my head now and it wont go away.

*KARA* How's life on the couch, no housework I hope 

NIKKI how's Princess Darcey, sleeping any better? When the kiddies go back to school, we'll have to try and mums & baby group.

I'm off to Plymouth end of next week (either Wed or Thursday) for a week, leaving Sean here to look after the dogs. I'll be there for my 21st birthday, but I'm going to like the queen and have 2 birthdays this year, so I'll have another on the 15th and maybe even a 3rd one the following week if we could all get together.

NICOLA did you sort out your acupunture? I still cant stop laughing!!

well that's it for now, will catch you later
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahbloodyhahahahahahahahahahah............


----------



## kara76

life of the sofa is oh soooooooooooooooooo boring

nicola good luck with dr

im feeling ok apart from a very achy arm and shoulder lol


----------



## nicola.t

oh my god, one more sleep until start injections. I AM SO NERVOUS.

I have a question though guys:

Start d/r tomorrow as you all know, but Chris is a little worried that i'm not having a scan until 11th Sept. He seems to think we had more scans on last cycle or a scan soon after beginning injections, Any ideas? I don't think we did. 

Girls i so need a meet..... am feeling quite low at mo and arguing with d/p loads. only thing, i can only so thursday unless any of you are free tomorrow.

Sorry no personals tonight.
will check on here in morning
night night
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Nic ha ha h a ha

no but sensible head on now.......... (i think!) now I followed the short protocol but on the long one as your down reg-ing for so long, 11th sept sounds about right, its after that when you start stimming that the scans come more often. 
Thursday sounds good to me, sure my diary is empty, just tell me where. I can come out your way if you like, dying to try one of those ice creams. 
Now when you and dp are having little tete-a tetes just imagine him running round in the nodd looking like a umper lumper from 'charlie & choc factory'. I promise you it'll put a smile on your face, may wind chris up, (as it winds Sean up when I start smirking when we're in the middle of a row) give it a go.

And one last thing............DO NOT BE NERVOUS, we're all with you this time round, we'll get you through this. 
you may have a little something coming to you. Cant say what else I'll have to shoot you. But it'll put a smile on your face I hope. Now no questions, as you know what I'm like when i'm on a mission.

Just been in the garage (for you know what!) for 15 mins, now have aching arms too. Sean keeps popping in just as I finish, think he's trying to get a peak pre-view. Now you maybe able to help.......... having trouble staying upside down on it, my bottom arm keeps sliding, any ideas 

right signing off now, 
Spk tomorrow

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

i can meet thursday hun

maybe it just felt like more scans last time as you had a cyst....14 days is usual down reg anything above that is to fit in with the clinic

i have a aching back and shoulder and feel so tired.

let me know if there is a meet tomorrow, god i could do with taking my mind off the 2ww


----------



## nicola.t

right then that a date ladies...... meet tomorrow fro lunch. Do you fancy the Bristol Trader? We had lovely food there last time. and we can sit outside if its nice. 12pm sound good?

Elaine.... thank Alfie for my gift. I shall be wearing them tomorrow when we meet!

Nikki ..... Are you free tomorrow? hows my little lady?  Have all your family gone back now?

well did it. First injection today. Was really nervous, but it went fine and didn't hurt. Shouldn't have said that as i've prob jinxed myself now and they'll all hurt from now on!

BE BACK LATER
xx


----------



## kara76

where is the bristol trader?


----------



## kara76

quay street....wheres that lol

is it down by the post office


----------



## elemnat

Kara I'd give you directions but may get you lost . i'll have a go, and Nic will correct you if i get it wrong, here goes...............

Take the main road into Haverfordwest town, (dont know what its called, see I'm a great help already  ) the one that goes up the hill, then take the first left after pedestian traffic lights. Bristol Trader is 3/4 of the way along,past the post office, and has a car park behind. Does that sound right Nic?

Nic well done on first jab. i'll willingly stick a needle in you 

KARA hope you're still sane, and achy arm & shoulder have gone.

NIKKI news on Aqua tots, will be starting properly on Tuesday 18th Sept 1-2.

Alfie had his 7month check today. HV said he was a flirt too. (so like his dad!) advanced on alot of things for his age, some she marked down at 15months! Such a clever boy, he's earning his title of 'Sir' I think, (as he lies on the floor blowing raspberries at me.  )

Well see you tomorrow as 12.

Elaine and 'the intelligent one!' xxxxxx


----------



## kara76

great it has a car park

i will see you there ,knowing me i will be early lol

see you tomorrow at 12


----------



## nicola.t

just lost my post, something wrong with site tonight.

Kara elaines directions were spot on (for a change)!!!!!! car park isn't just for pub its for general use and can get quite busy, but worth the risk anyway.

elaine and intelligent surely they don't go in the same sentence

i will text nikki to see if she is free tomorrow.

by for now
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Well hello there ladies

Only quick post again I'm afaraid - Darcey asleep at the mo, she never sleeps long in her pram these days 

Nicola - Wanted to say good luck with the injections, we all felt nervous to start with when injecting again so dint worry too much.

Kara - How you baring up Hun? Hopefully the meet will brake up the boredom a little

Elaine - Going to a tots group sounds fab, I'm so up for that as we are for aqua tots. Well done to Sir Alfie for doing so well on his assessment I thoink he may be joining Mensa by the time he's two  Darcey sends him a big kiss by the way.

Well busy here still, my family are down until Sat so cant make the meet but have afab time girls.

Got to go Darcey is crying again.

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## kara76

nikki

sorry you can't make it but hope to see you soon

is the bristol trader on the left passed the job centre

im so dam bored of waiting now


----------



## kara76

nicola

had a lovely time today thank you. really helped take my mind off the dam 2ww.

elaine and nikki sorry you couldn;t make it just as well or i may have broken something of your too, the parking was a nightmare i yep i got road rage


----------



## nicola.t

heh guys,

kara really enjoyed today too..... it was nice to have a girly chat! further to our conversation, i can't look u up on ******** as i have forgotten your sirname. Sorry!! I am also on MSN now so we can chat away wen you like.

I went and got my new phone. Unfortunately I will have a new mobile no so i will pm you all with that soon. Kara pm yours as it was a pain not being able to get hold of you as i was going to be late.

my mission for tomorrow is to try an uplaid some pics on here so knowing my luck i'll crash the whole thing......   

right, short one tonight
spk tomorrow
xx


----------



## nicola.t

well as you can clearly see, didn't get any pictures uploaded yesterday, that is because i'm such an organised person that i have placed the usb cable for my camera somewhere really safe. So safe that i now cannot find it.

Will take some more pics on my new phone then upload them in a few days. So you can all se my wonderful man and his dog!!!!

Kara sorry didn't get back on msn yesterday, but brother was a while then i decided to go out in hwest with some old friends. So had to get ready. will prob be on later if you fancy a chat.

I hear elaines computer is down so we can write what ever we like about her and she won't see it for ages.......hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Nikki missing you on here. Hurry up and get back on here.

I have also not managed to get acupuncture sorted out. Is it worth me doing it now? I am so rubbish when it comes to things like this.

Another lovely weekend in sunny st davids......NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

catch you all later
xx


----------



## kara76

hiya nic
the acupuncture  i was told to get any good from it then you should start 3 months before hand, i pensonally would save your money and do something that relaxs you....LUNCH lol

Well i have been out with dh today and today is going quick omg this time next week i will know.

also had a brief chat with dh about if we have to go again!!!i think we are both hoping this is it 

nicola how are the jabs?

elaine what a pain your computer is playing up

nikki hope your well and you enjoyed having family down


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Well family went home yesterday morning  , it was awful  to see them go. WE have had a lovely 2 weeks and Darcey has been spoilt rotten! Hopefully I will see them again in a few weeks so it's not too bad. I wanted to get on the computer last night but after sorting the house out and seeing to Darcey I was just too tired.

So how have you ladies been?

NICOLA - When do you go back to school hun? If it's mid week do you fancy meeting up? I don't mind coming to your neck of the woods. Hows the injections going? Hopefully there not as painful for you as they were last time. About the accu, I only had a few sessions whilst going through treatment and I have to say I did find it helpful. After ec the first time I was doubled up in pain, I visited accu guy and by the end of the session I felt amazing and almost pain free. I admit that a few hours later the pain came back but no where near as bad.

Elaine - I hope you get computer up and running soon.

Kara - How are you hun? How long have you got left before test day? I'm sending loads of            your way x
How do you fancy a meet up some time this week?

Regarding meeting up - I'm gona be a pain now, I'm not sure about Tuesday as Darcey has got her first jabs so not sure how she will be, Wed meeting friends for lunch and Thursday were at baby massage. So Monday and Friday are fab.Next week I'm only busy on Tuesday if thats any good for any one ?

Well hope your all OK

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Guess who's back??

Sean's just fixed it, yippee. So NICOLA stop talking about me now!!

NIC 
i'd go for acup as I only started 4 weeks before (if that) as I was on short protocol, try to get it on the day of et if you can, have a chat with who's doing it. After what you're paying for tx that extra on acup may make the difference, even if it relaxes you its worth it. GO FOR IT!

I'm off to Plymouth on Thursday, so could meet mon, tues or weds. But will need to meet up for def when I get back from Plymouth, you know what I'll be like   

NIKKI Alfie can give Darcy a big sloopy kiss, he's getting so good at them 

KARA when is test day?? I feel as if I've missed sooo much with no comp.

short & sweet tonight, but will be back tomorrow.

Elaine xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicola.t

hi all,

well today was first day back in work..... and my god it hurt getting up this morning. Sooooo not used to these early morning starts, had to un glue my eyes this morning in order to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So glad everyone is cool.

Nikki really glad you had a lovely time with your family down. I bet they thoroughly spoilt Darcey rotten. Has she settled into a routine now? Is she sleeping better? Jabs? rather you than me......!

Elaine Now, you know me, would i say anything horrible about you? LOL. so your swaning off away for a while then are we?? I want a big soppy kiss of Sir Alfie please too.

Kara Not long to go babe...... been on msn lately. I haven't had a chance since Sat. Chris was hung over yesterday, so had to walk the dog and then had a birthday for a 3 yr old in the afternoon. Was cream crackered when i got home.

Anyone else on msn?

don't think i'll be able to make a meet this week guys, got loads going on in work. Maybe the week after.

right, got to go. Chat later
xx


----------



## elemnat

evening all

Nic hope the jabs are still going ok? hope you're wearing orange!! 
first day back.........always sucks. be the weekend soon.

KARA hope you're hanging in there, not long now is it? 

NIKKI today was great. Darcey and Alfie are going to make such a lovely couple. She is soooo beautiful. HOpe the jabs go ok tomorrow, get some calpol from the gp, and ask about the 'COLIEF' too. 

Well no real news, Alfie tucked up in bed by 7.00 tonight, and Sean's now painting the porchway ceiling, (well keeps him out of the shed   ) 

will catch you tomorrow

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

my laptop is my life at the mo how very sad.

i almost tested tonight and test day isn;t til saturday its just driving me nuts now and i wana know but at the same time im so scared of testing

dh said i could do what i liked and then i chickened out after going out and get 2 more test so now i have 3, 2 normal clear blue and one digital which i will do if i get a bfp


----------



## nikkij

Evening Ladies

What a day. Miss Darcey had me up most of the night so was shattered this morning, through out the morning Darcey has cried every time I tried to put her down (all the spoiling over last 2 weeks from my mum and sister) and then I scratched the car in multi story  . Things did get better though when I met Elaine for lunch, I chilled right out and went on to have a lovely after noon and evening.

I managed to express milk last night and this morning so Barry was able to give her her first bottle. She was great with it apart from when she threw half of it back up, Barry hates breast milk so couldn't wait to get in the shower as it was all down his jeans . I expressed again ready for her feed at 10pm and she took this bottle again fine so fingers crossed she sleeps well tonight 

Elaine - I had a lovely time today, thank you it was just what I needed. Sir Alfie gets more gorgeous every time I see him, god we have gorgeous kids  

Nicola - Hope school wasn't too bad, once you get back into the swing of it you'll be fine with the early mornings. How are you feeling generally? We will have to meet up soon.

Kara - How are you coping with the boredom? Sorry for not inviting you today but not able to get on the computer with miss Darcey being so tetchy, how do you fancy pm me your mob number so I can get hold of you to let you know of any other last minute meet ups. (I can always text whilst feeding Darcey).

Well off to bed now, have an early start as Darcey has first jabs at 9.30 in the morning, I'm dreading them 

Chat tomorrow

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

NIKKI    
so BArry doesnt like breast milk?!?!?   um the mind boggles!! 

cant stay long Alfie ALL over the floor, he's going to enter the comp as champion roller!!

be back later
Elaine x


----------



## elemnat

I'm back, and talking to myself AGAIN!!

KARA not long now, hope you've got your orange knickers on! 

NIC 2nd day, any better than the first?? How you feeling?

NIKKI Princess Darcey sleep ok last night? Alfie did, in bed at 7, and woke at 8.15 this morning (had to get up 4 times to find the dummy though!!)

Meeting up with a mum I met at aqua tots, tomorrow, going to find scolton? Sean's given me directions, so hopefully it'll be a nice day for a walk. Her little boy is a month older than Alfie and she's just moved here from Ireland. 

Went to docs today, deduced my pills to 10mg from 20mg a day, she said it's best to not think about coming off them until the spring?   dont really want to stay on them that long, I'm feeling alot better and alot of that is down to you guys, so a BIG THANKYOU, for all the love and support you've given me, you'll never know how much you mean to me. 

NIKKI whats Winch Lane surgery like? I'm just soo fed up booking apts and having to wait almost an hour to see the doc after the apt time. and trying to book an apt is a joke! 

Busy day ahead, have to make sure Sean's got food in the freezer for the week, sure he'll end up down his mums for tea whilst I'm away though!

Not sure if I'll get on here tomorrow, have dancing tomorrow night and will need to pack up for Thursdays trip to Plymouth. 

KARA will be thinking of you, and will get on-line somehow on Saturday to hear your news, everything crossed for you.    

We'll have to arrange a meet when I'm back, and before Nikki goes home to see her family, (is that the week after next?) we can celebrate my 21st birthday. I'm going for 3 birthdays this year, 1 in Plymouth, 1 in Llangwm when I get back and one with you girlies. (not that I'm greedy, but I deserve it!)

catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

God what a day. Darcey had her first jabs today. She saw a trainee health visitor first who took her weight,leght and head circumference but was no help at all with the questions I had about when to express milk, she said she didn't know and would have to get my h/v to call me  When Darcey had the injections in was awful. Doctor said I had to hold her as if  giving her a feed, poor little thing screamed and cried with having the injections, one in both legs. She was still sobbing when I got her home. She has been out of sorts all day, crying, not really wanting to feed just sleeping but waking and sobbing if i put her down . I know having the jabs is for the best but god I felt crap 

Elaine - I asked for that colrelief  but doc wouldn't give it to me as he said it was for babies with a lactose intolerance . On another note apart from today when they hurt my baby I have found winch lane to be fab. You hardley ever have to wait long to see your doc and you do seem to get appointments quite quickly.
Have fun at your class tomorrow - hope the bruises arnt too bad and enjoy your stay in Plymouth  Have a fab birthday!
Oh and about the breast milk barry finds the thought of it a bit yuck, ypou should have seen his face when it was all down his arm and jeans  

Nicola - Hope schools not been too bad and the jabs are going as pain Free as poss.

Kara - Now stay away from the dreaded pee sticks!!! It is such a killer the waiting game but it is better to wait. Hope your feeling OK and resting loads.

Better go, my little darling is asleep in her crib (has finally gone down) but I can hear her stirring.

Chat soon 

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Oh NIKKI hope Darcey feels a bit better tomorrow. Alfie didnt like his first one, and was out of sorts for a couple of days. But he HATED the second lot even more, did you have any calpol for her? But hopefully if she's had a BAD 1st lot of jabs her 2nd lot will be a bit easier. God its awful seeing them upset isnt it? 
now you just give her lots of cuddles it'll make you BOTH feel better. And give her a hug from Alfie xx


nite all

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

girls i am so so nervous, not sure what to think and the thought of going back to work on sunday well im dreading it

not long for me now, im praying i get there this time

nicola how are the jabs?


----------



## nicola.t

evening all,

haven't managed to get on here in a few days, and look what happens everyones on here..... Slight complex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nikki - i can't believe how much Darcey has changed and grown so much since i last saw her. Its been too long! we definately need to have a meet up when everyone is around again.

Elaine - when is birthday? is it the big 60? LOL xx
anyway in advance:
happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you.
Happy birthday you old fart.
Happy birthday to you!!!!!!!!!!!!​Have a fab time in plymouth, hun. I was also really touched by what you wrote. I think i too have made a fab bunch of friends in you guys!

Kara - 3 more sleeps hun thats all. keep those tests at bay!!! got everything crossed. hopng and praying that all goes well.

Injections are going good (touch wood). have got a scan on tuesday! so hopefully all good.

Right off for a shower!
Sok tomorrow
xx


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

omg 2 sleeps to go, so nervous and scared.

been have had blood draw today for some clotting tests and the nurse went through my vein and my arm came up in a massive bruise and it aches now


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya girlies

So how are we all?

Were all good this end. Darcey slept from 11pm last nigh till 4am this morning! I should have had a good sleep but kept getting up to check on her  I know shes fine but couldn't help myself.
We went to baby massage today which I think she likes, she didn't cry half as much as some of the other babies. God I wish I could have a full body massage, don't think any beauty salons would let me take Darcey for some strange reason. Any one would think a screaming baby would upset the other clients 

Kara - Have you stayed away from the dreaded pee sticks. If you haven't I may have to send the pee stick    round to you  . Not long now though hun, although I know every day feels like a hundred.

Nicola - Thank you so much for going to get those things for me. It save me a drive and I dread the thought of driving all that way on my own in case princess Darcey starts screaming  . 


Elaine - Hows you hunny? Hope your having a fab time in Plymouth and your being spoilt rotten! When is your birthday anyway? Or should I say when does your bus pass arrive?  only joking hun.x

Well better go and have my dinner while my little cherub is still asleep

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

yep no test has been done and im 14 days post tranfer now


----------



## nikkij

Well done Kara   

We all know how tough it is not to test so just hang in there, Only 2 more sleeps. Im sending you loads              

Don't forget if you need any support were all ways here for you

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

For you Kara - thinking of you..... hang in there babe!

Nikki - picked up those things for you hun. will give you a call after having my nails done and pop up with them!

Just a short one tonight, No news to report!

Chat tomorrow guys.

nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls,

in glorious sunny PLYMOUTH, and soo nice to be here. having a great time. Alfie's having a whale of a time with his big sisters. 

Off to town tomorrow for a BIG shop, but not until I've logged on here to check our KARA'Snews    

having a take away tomorrow, from one of my favourite chinese's in the whole wide world, cant wait. 
Thursday's the big day   going out for a meal with Emma & natalie and my 2 sisters. Sean's got a week to sort my pressie out ummm could be interesting   

well that's me cone for tonight.
love to all
Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

Kara - How are you hun? I'm so praying for you for tomorrow, I have every thing crossed for you. I hope tonight isn't too stressful, this waiting game is a nightmare. 

Nicola  - Thank you for picking up those things for me, I really appreciate it. How does it feel to have finished your first week back at school? I bet it feels good.

Elaine  - So pleased your having a lovely time, its amazing how going home for a few days can really make you feel on top of the world again isn't it. I go home next Friday and cant wait. My friends up North haven't seen Darcey and I cant wait for them all to meet her.
I ve found some mother and toddler groups,the Emmanuel one is supposed to be fab (wed afternoons) and have heard that theres a group called jelly babies or could be jelly tots that meet on a Friday morning. I hope to go to the wed pm one so I'll let you know how we get on.
So the big 40 is on Thursday, we'll have to celebrate in style when you get back.
Darcey sends Sir Alfie a great big sloppy kiss 

Just got a question for you all but has any one else had loads of little spiders in their houses? we seem to have loads at the minute, god I hate spiders! yuck!

Well fingers crossed for tomorrow Kara      

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

bfn for me girls, we are both ok kinda getting use to the bad news now


----------



## nikkij

oh Kara hun, I'm so sorry.

I'm sending you loads of    .

If you need to talk or anything at all just pm me and I'll send you my number. 

I know I can say this on behalf of the other girls but we will always be here for you

Nikki
xxxx


----------



## elemnat

KARA soo sorry it wasnt the news we all wanted to hear.   as Nikki says we're here for you anytime.

lovely and HOT here in Plymouth, like being abroad. Whats it like in Wales?

NIKKIits actually the big 41st, but dont tell Nic   Let me know how it goes on Weds as I'll pop along the following week, and where's the other one held? Alfie's had a invite from a place somewhere near withybush, a play session once a week for 6 weeks, so I'm sure you'll get your invite when Darcey's 7 months, it starts next week. And aqua tots is back on the 16th so we'll be so busy.

NIC hows the jabs hun? have you started acup? and hope you're wearing orange to your scans!

well back to the sunshine, will catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Kara Like i said to you on the phone this morning hun, am here for you any time if you want to talk/laugh/cry/whatever any time of the day. or on msn babe. Have been thinking about you and luke all day I am so sad for you both.  Hope for your sake you're not going back to work tomorrow. Tell them to get stuffed.

Elaine stop being in denial will you..... your 60!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well thats what i was told anyway. So what is your true age?
Sounds like we should all be in Plymouth with you.... not been great here today, very cloudy. which is bloody typical as its been glorious all week when i've been stuck in the classroom.

Have decided not to do acp. As was so disorganised don't think i would feel the benefits at this stage of treatment.

Nikki Thank Barry for lunch today, you can't beat cheese on toast. Darcey becomes prettier and prettier every time I see her. She's going to break some poor lads heart when shes older. Obviously, that'll be when barry allows her out of the house at 30ish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no more news....... meet soon please

lots of love everyone
xx


----------



## kara76

thanks for the support girls

nikki did you say you got both drugs funded for your ivf's, i am gona ask my gp.

they funded my first lot in 2006, did yours have to write to the pct or anything?


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies - no I think I should now be saying goodmorning 

God I cant believe I'm up so late!

So how has everyones weekend been? Mines been OK nothing too exciting has happened. Barry's mum spent Saturday with us, mainly cooing over Darcey then today I have mainly been on my own due to Barry going out last night and having the mother of all hang overs today. I found him lying on the living room floor at 3am this morning fast asleep - he must have been playing with the dog then nodded off. I was very tempted to leave him there but thought that might be a bit cruel 

Kara- How are you Hun?
Yep I had the drugs paid for twice by my doctors and didn't have to write to the PCT. Have to admit my doc did say the surgery would only pay for the drugs once so when we went for the second round of IVF i deliberately made sure I saw a different doctor and asked them for the drugs. If your docs say no then point out li8kie Nicola did that others surgeries are helping there patients in this way.

Nicola - Hope you've had a nice weekend.

Elaine - Hi Hun, hows everything in sunny Plymouth? Hope your having a lovely time.

Better go, I'm shattered and have been up since 6am - Darcey was sick all over me . Oh and Darcey is now taking a dummy - yippee. Only problem at the mo is that she loves it to go to sleep with but just as shes nodding off and relaxes it falls out of her mouth so this wakes her up  I'm up more to her now just to put her dummy back in
Night all 
Nikki


----------



## kara76

i may ask a different doc to then lol....worth a go

just trying to decide when to start again as im not sure whats best , start dr is 7 weeks or wait til jan

nicola good luck with your scan hun


----------



## nicola.t

hi all,

well, looks like scan might not be happening tomorrow after all. Phoned today, just to check whether supposed to have a bleed before scan. They confirmed yes. well bloody typical - I've not had one. So, i've got to do a pg test in morn and suprefact, then phone them. Chances are scan is going to be delayed!!!!!!!!!!!

Kara, how you feeling? Good luck with the doctors hun and the funding?

Is trouble back yet from plymouth?

Nikki, your very good waking Barry up, I think if that had been Chris I would have left him on the carpet maybe even put shaving cream on his head and taken a picture then.    


shall spk later,
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hiya girls

Nicola - How crap are we? I cant remember having a bleed whilst on the drugs it was a good thing you checked with the hospital. Fingers crossed for tomorrow, make sure you text me to let me know as the wait will kill me!!
I never thought of doing something to Barry then taking a photo. I'm sure he will pass out again after a night out so I'll remember what you said then email you the photo .

Elaine - Hows the jollies going? And how many drunken nights out have you had so far? I'm only jealous, miss Darcey not keen on the bottle so still cant have a drink yet . So when are you coming back to lovely Pembrokeshire?

Kara - How are you Hun? Did you go into work yesterday? I hope your not feeling too bad, dint forget were always here if you need to chat.

Well Princess Darcey just loves her dummy and is sleeping loads. (I have just jinked us now and she'll be up all night).She goes down in her pram no probs and sends herself off to sleep. I have more time to get on with things now then ever before as she doesn't want to be held all the time, she only wakes once through the night now so no more excuses for looking rough 

well better go, ironing to be done

Chat later Nikki


----------



## kara76

nicola

i hope you had your scan hun what a nightmare.....

im ok girls just waiting to make a follow up but confused about when tp gp again


----------



## elemnat

hi from sunny glorious Plymouth

just a quick post as getting ready to go to the pool.

Will be back on Friday afternoon, are you all missing me?  

NIKKI YIPPEE for the dummy, they're brilliant arent they? 
NIght b4 last Alfie decided to sleep on his tummy (AHHHH!) was awake most of the night checking on him as sooo scared but he slept alllllll night without stiring even to look for his dummy, and when he did stir at about 7 he found his dummy himself and went back to sleep. 

Had a lovely shopping spree, oh such fun! I forgot what fun it was   

well off to the pool, will catch you at the weekend. Nikkiif I dont catch you before you go have a good top up north. And what time and day was the tots group at Merlins Bridge??

Love to all
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

hi ladies,

well no scan for me. Phoned clinic as still no bleed and neg pg test. been told to phone again on thurs if nothing has happened before hand, which onl leaves tomorrow anyway. se we shall wait and see.

How are we all today?

elaine, really looking forwatd to seeing what pressies you've brought us back from plymouth....... thats what you meant wasn't it when you said you'd been shopping isn''t it? lol

nikki, good news about darcey sleeping more hun. hopefully she'll take a bottle soon and we all go out for a few wines. yum yum!!

kara, spk to you tomorrow hun. thanks for the chat tonight. keep your chin up babe!

right got to go. walk the dog still got to be done and chris needing some attention.

night xx


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

So how is every one? Were all good here. Darcey is still doing really well with the dummy and is now taking a bottle but only manage#s 2 oz a feed which I think is a bit worrying but as Barry said shes sleeping OK so it must be all she needs.

I'm off to sunny Yorkshire on Friday and cant wait. Have to say its like packing for 8 people with all Darcey's bits. How come a baby needs so much stuff? Good thing we've got an estate 

Elaine - A big  for tomorrow just in case I don't manage to get on here so I'll say it now. Hope you have a fab day!!
Hope your jollies are going well and that your having an amazing time and being spoilt loads.

Nicola - Hows it all going with you? Has the a/f arrived yet? What are they going to do then if she doesn't get here? Fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long.

Kara - How are you Hun?

Well going to go, I'm shattered, and thats with getting more sleep then normal 

Chat late

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

hi all,

first things first: HAPPY BIRTHDAY OAP! collected your bus pass yet    

Nikki - have a fab time back home hun. 

Kara - is that really you on you tube in your car? thats brill!!

elaine - hope you've had a fab time away babe... looking forward to my pressie...

well still no a/f she's being pretty stubborn. Phoned clinic today and have to go for a scan tomorrow to see whats going on in there.
stressful week in work...kids. who'd have em. at least with these i can send them home at half three. Roll on tomorrow.

right, i'm off. spk to ya all soon.
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

happy birthday elaine

nicola hope the scan went ok im feeling fed up


----------



## elemnat

hi girls I'm back in Wales!!

Bought Alfie an England rugby shirt whilst at home, went down not too well in the village, but as I reminded them all, he IS HALF ENGLISH!!! 
Feel sooo much better after going home for the week, feel as if I can face them all now. So glad I went. 

Karawhy you fed up hun?

Nic how was the scan? 

Nikki have a great time

Indian's arrived so will be back later yum yum

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

morning ladies,

and what a beautiful morning it is.  

Welcome back elaine....... how does it feel to be another year older? is it 40 or 41?  really glad you had a fab time back home. we missed you really on here and we so all need to meet up soon its been way to long!

Kara - so sorry didn't get back to you last night. didn't get back from swansea till late then had to sort dog out,etc. I hope your feeling a little better today. Feel free to take a spin out to st davids if you want to.

Well had scan yesterday. still no a/f but everything inside is looking hunkydorey! Just got to let mother nature take its course now. bit of a pain as it just pushes everything back. Want injections to stop am bruising quite badly again!

just an idea.... if anyone fancie a meet tomorrow i'm free!!!!! maybe my end for a lovely ice cream.

spk to you later
xx


----------



## elemnat

Nicdidnt get on yesterday, so sorry bit late to meet now isnt it??
Hope the bruises arent too bad. 

Really could do with meeting up, could try to make my way out to you one evening after you've finished work, especially as Sean's gone away for the week, up near Blackpool. So we're all alone this week.

Karahope you're ok, have you decided on trying again? 

NIkki hows the family at home? Alfie now does a good impression of 'Darth vadar' very heavy breathing   

catch you later tonight possibly

elaine x

well a certain man is trying to get my attention,


----------



## nicola.t

hi all,

can i get this off my chest please......... i am getting soooooooooooooooooooooo peeved off with waiting for a/f to arrive. I know the clinic said it is on its way, but i thought it would arrive over the weekend. Just want to get started on next stage of treatment.
how long can/should i d/r for?

right...

elaine well a bit slow in replying, never mind I was really tired yesterday and had to have a couple of hours sleep in the afternoon. Where's sean gone to then? I too need a meet, but this week might be a little tricky. But i am in h.west on saturday, so we could all try and meet up then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kara where's my shat buddy gone? have been missing you on msn! How you feeling? I hope your ok. Have you been to aerobics yet?

Nikki hope your having a lovely time at home babe and the weather is better than what it is here.

Not much else to report this end so will disappear for now. Check back later!
xx
PS. elaine are you on ******** or msn?


----------



## elemnat

Nic msn wouldnt have a clue how to get on that!! its an age thing I think  cant help on the dr side of things as I done the short protocol. But.....can manage a little AF boogie for you ................

   ​
Kara how's you?

Alfie's got an hour session at aqua tots tomorrow, so could be interesting. 
Sean's up near Blackpool somewhere, another course. 
no other news from the village at the mo.

catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

hiyz girls

aerobics was brill but quite hard, feelig much better and raring to go but will wait til jan now


----------



## nikkij

Well hello  everyone

Were having a fab time here in sunny Yorkshire., but god its freezing! I forgot how cold it is here up north and don't have any of the right clothes for this kind of weather( another excuse to go shopping  )
Darcey has been spoilt rotten again with loads of pressies and yesterday some of my friends came round to see and coo over her which was lovely.
Were off to Harrogate tomorrow to take my mum back to the place where she grew up so should be good fun and Harrogate is lovely anyway.

Nicola - What a pain about your A/F. Hope shes here soon. Hope works going OK and the little buggers arnt getting you down, just think of the next school holidays that'll cheer you up  

Elaine - Pleased you had a lovely time at home. Its amazing how rejuvenated you are after some time with your family and old mates. I ve said that next time when I'm up in December I will definitely go out for a drink with them. Darcey still not taking bottles frequently enough so cant manage it this time  
So sir Alfie enjoyed aqua tots then. I cant wait to take princess Darcey, I think she'll love it.

Kara - Pleased your feeling a little better now after all that exercise its amazing what those endorphins can do.

Well better go as younger brother wants to get back on his computer.

Cant wait to see you all( Will be home at the weekend)

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

hi everyone,

where've you all gone?

Come back everything is forgiven...

Still no af (shock)!!


----------



## elemnat

BOO

hi I'm still here, just been a little busy last couple of days.
Sean's on his way back from up north, and looking forward to a nice weekend. 
Alfie enjoyed his swimming, and even went under water, being passed between me and the girl taking the group, not a spluter from him. 
then today had a play session at the hospital,there was a little boy of 9months WALKING!!! met a few mums who go to the group at Merlins bridge (Nikki) so will go to that next week

NIChows the jabbing going? cant believe still no AF, whats going on there. Have you tried a night of passh  I know before when I've been late, got myself all preened ready for a good 'how's your father' and 'shes' arrived just as we're getting into the swing of things!!

Karawhats news with you??

When we going to meet up again, getting withdrawal symtoms now 

well better have a good tidy before the big man arrives

catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

there is another pembs girl im chatting with her on the clniics thread, may try and get her to a meet

im ok my follow up is on the 1st nov and we are hoping to go again injan , have a little break


----------



## nikkij

Well hello ladies

Have you missed me?  

We got back late last night from Yorkshire, what a ,long journey. Darcey did so well on the way up - only woke once  but struggled a little coming home. Definitely better traveling through the night. We should have come home on Friday night but a certain boyfriend had night on the town so was in no fit state to drive so we stayed an extra night - which I loved.

Nicola - Any sign of   yet?

Elaine - will definitely go to Merlin's bridge playgroup if you fancy it this week. I will turn up on time this week not as its finishing .
Hows sir Alfie? Darcey cant wait to see him

Kara  -Hows you Hun? Hope alls going well.

Well have to go were off to see in laws now

Will check in again later

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

afternoon strangers,

how are we all?  I'm still alive but finding things quite hard to cope with everything. Am very tetchy (understatement), tired and work is sooooo busy at mo!

Good news is AF turned up on friday. Scan tomorrow. So onwards and upwards we go.

Nikki - really glad you had a lovely time at home. I am so lucky having family around here, except when they decide to go away for 21/2 weeks whilst i'm on treatment. Most inconsiderate of them!!

Elaine - Whats news then? how is sir alfie?

Kara - my chatroom buddy.... where have you gone? Where is the other girl from? have you met her?

meet up? by for now
xx

p.s. know this post is c... i can't even write at the mo.


----------



## kara76

good luck with your scan hunni, txt me and let me know how it went........i have been so busy at home decoarting etc

the other girl is from milford its her first ec tomorrow


----------



## crazybabe

Hi all

Just a quick question, how many follies do the expect you to have for IVF, i start DRegging on 28th SEPT, 5 days to go.

Thanks

Crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Hello crazbabe

Welcome to the pembrokeshire thread.

I'm not sure if there has to be a minimum amount of eggs for e/c, at the end of the day it only takes that one good egg and  to make our wish come true. During my first e/c, if I remember correctly they collected 13 eggs but during the second e/c they only managed 8. If your going through egg share then it's a completely different ball game and you have to have produced at least 8 eggs. Hope this is off some help

Where are you having treatment Hun?

NICOLA gOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW.X

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

hi crazybabe, and WELCOME. 

everybody reacts differently to dr, a girl I cycled with last year only had 4 follies, and ended up with 1 embie and had a positive result. I had about 17 follies and 14 eggs, out of that I had 3 decent embies to play with. So really dont think they look for a certain number, as there are some girl who over stimulate and produce too many. 

Where are you having your tx? 
Nicola on here is dregging at the mo, so she'll be able to help you along with Kara.

good luck for this cycle, its nice to have another girlie on board.

Nikkihurray you're back. Will you be walking down on Wednesday, somebody told me there was a car park by the church, but I can only see one for the dairy place, maybe I'm going blind, (no Nic, its not an age thing!!!   ) if you're walking I may park up at yours and walk with you. 

Nicolaso glad af has arrived, did you try my little trick? good luck with the scan tomorrow. 

Kara good idea to have a break especially over xmas, you can let your hair down and have a few bevvies, which I'm really looking forward to this year, my xmas dinner always tastes so much better after a bottle of wine   

Sean had Alfie on the cbeebies web site last nite, he was in fits, (Alfie not Sean) and earlier when he saw me get the computer out he almost pounced on it!!

Been deciding on size of conservatory to have, sean's going to put it up, (oh he has his good points!!) I just want so much done to this place, but I want it NOW!! But dont think the money tree is blossoming that well this year. Especially as after going to work in Plymouth the other week I have now put in for a 5 year career break, so the man of the house really does have to earn some extra pennies!

well time for my shower. 

WHEN CAN WE ALL MEET
only evening I cant do is Wednesday, a certain shiney silver thing in Milford is calling me, and I had to miss last week so I'll ache this week. but very flexible (I wish) apart from that evening.

Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

I am having my TX at CARU only 5 days til down regging, i'm nervous i have been told it's the same as IUI which i had 3 treatments of, how long do you have to down reg for?

thanks for the kind welcome

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

crazybabe

i have had allmy tx at caru

everyone respond different to the drugs

on my first cycle i got 6 eggs on 3 amps of menopur 225 and aon second cycle i was upped to 300 4 amps and got 12 eggs

caru is great hun

where is pembs are you?


----------



## kara76

i can't do wednesday as that will be my only night with dh this week as i have areobics on thursday yep i have started whoo hoo

and in the day on my days off i have to finished the bedroom decorating.....the weekafter i am off monday and tuesday


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

i have never ever been one for acupucture but i have gone and booked some omg

nicola how was your scan?

time for healthy and fit kara now


----------



## nicola.t

evening all,

and a wam welcome to newbie crazybabe! You'll want to disappear once you meet us all though, especially elaine whe's a bit crazy!!!!!!!!!!

Like the other girls have said, everyone responds differently to the drugs, and i don't really think there is a minimum, but then saying that, at swansea i know that if you have less than 3 follicles then they consider changing treatment to iui from ivf. On my first ivf i produced 17 follicles from that had 10 eggs, 8 fertilized.

And as regards to drugs, yes it very much like iui except the quantities are more. What you on? i was on 500 suprefact for d/r which has just been reduced to 200 with 250 of puregon. Scan again next monday to see how progressing.  You normally d/r for about 2 weeks but if your anything like me on this cycle ended up being 26days due to messed up cycle from lasy t/x.

sorry, no personals tonight am bushed from driving and injections. Really must all meet up soon, Evenings not good this week though. Could do weekend though.

Catch u all soon.
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

nicola glad it went well for you but you know that as we chatted

im good for a meet next week girls mon or tuesday or friday


----------



## nikkij

Good evening all

Just a quick note as my little darling a little unsettled tonight and Barry is away with work so I'm on my own (Darcey finally asleep)

Elaine - If your coming from Llangwm as you get to Merlins Bridge you go over that small round about that leads you in to the house estate on your right. Go over the round about and on the right you will see a sign for Emmanuel Church, it has a large car park. If you go past the buther and farm shop on your right as you go down the hill you've missed it. I think it starts at 1pm and ends at 2.30pm.  I did walk last time and was shattered! Depending ON the weather I might walk again so feel free to join me - I could do with some one pushing me up the Hill   Every one has commented on what a fab mother and toddler group it is so I'm looking forward to going.

Nicola - How you feeling hunny?

Kara - Well done on going to aerobics, I can just about manage going up the stairs  

Crazybabe - Hope your good too and that we get to meet you soon.

I'm up for a meet girls, just let me know of a time and the place.

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

NIKKIlh god, i'm well confused now   (nothing new I hear you all shout!!) I thought it was the church opposite the spar shop, I'll look out for it this afternoon on the way to swimming. 

Alfie's has finally got bored with his 'roly poly' getting around the floor. yesterday he managed to actually move FORWARDS. 

KARA good for you girl, having a go at accupunture. When and where are you going for your sessions? Just remember it's not going to do any harm and will hopefully help with your next cycle. I was really lucky when I had mine, as the lady doing mine had trained as a midwife, and had contact with the cons at the hospital (even though they dont believe it helps,) you just never know do you, even if it helps you relax. Let us know when you start, SEan also had a few sessions too, and he had some 'lovely' herb infusion muck to drink. 

Nic how you feeling with those jabs? DOnt let work stress you out hun. 

Crazybabenot long til you start now. we're here if you need us.

well have to go and make lunch before Alfie wakes for his.
Catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

im having first go tomorrow at 1030am and its a lady in tenby with a pembroke number.....


----------



## elemnat

KARA ask her what protocol she'll be following, if you get chance it may be worth having a look on-line, I think if you typ in acup for ivf you'll get reports on the study done in Germany, which my acup followed. Have a quick time after your session, one my first one i had to stick out my tongue and was told I was a worrier, which effects the liver   (or is that from the booze?!)

NIKKI I know where I'm going now, I hadnt even noticed that entrance before. Blind as a bat or what?? A mum from aquatots may be coming along too. She's a foreigner too, from Dublin and been living here a few months now. 
Looking forward to seeing Princess Darcey, as Alfie is.

catch you later
elaine x


----------



## kara76

i have printed the german study and thought i would take it with me and show her if her way differd, wouldn't be able to have it 25mins before and after et but most say within 24 hours which she will have to do or no more for me lol

she could always come to my house or vice verser


----------



## elemnat

KARA she should accommodate you for et day. if not, then just make a few phone calls, there's bound to be somebody that'll help, as that's the whole point of you paying them. 
Let me know how you get on 

elaine x


----------



## kara76

im gona ask her all this tomorrow, she sounded lovely on the phone and im sure that is she wants to do it properly she will do it,


----------



## kara76

just got back from acupuncture and it was brill

she will do before and after et whatever the time and for one price!!!!the woman is brill

i have needles in my back, feet and ankles, she clear my pulses and they are running a lot smooter alrready


----------



## elemnat

KARA that's fantastic news. Glad she'll be able to do b4 and after et. Fingers crossed for you hun, just have to get you wearing orange knickers now on your next cycle    They are important you know!! 

Nikki well the young man with the sock fetish (ALFIE) is fast asleep after this afternoon play session. It was well organised wasnt it. Cant wait to tell Sean how WRONG he was (again!) Darcey is just sooo beautiful and I really think Alfie is in love. Remind me to give you directions. 

Nic how are you, when's your next scan feels like time is flying by. 

crazybabe you still with us?? hope so. 

well off to get tea ready before Alfie wakes up.
catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

just a quickie before i struggle to keep eyes open any longer...

zzzzzzzzzz!!!!

sorry drifted off then.. 

how are we all? 

injections are a pain..literally! Got massive bruise on belly from hitting a vessell. have done that alot this time. sooooo attractive!

no personals tonight... will try tomorrow.


----------



## nikkij

Well good evening ladies

And what a fab night it has been. I have had my first alcoholic drink in over a year! I had a glass of champagne - well you have to do these things in style dont you . Managed to express some milk for the little lady for later and h/ visitor said one drink would be OK and god did I enjoy it  

Kara - I'm so pleased you found the accu helpful, it sounds like you've found a lovely person to administer the treatment.

Elaine - I had a fab time today as well. Sir Alfie is so handsome!! I cant believe how grown up he is and don't worry about the sock thing, if he still behaves like that at 18 then we'll all worry . Darcey and I will definitely be going back next week, it really was a lovely place. I even liked the song at the end.

Nicola - I'm so sorry hun that the injections are being so painful - it will be all worth it though.

Crazybabe - We haven't scared you off have we? Were not that bad honest.

So whens the next meet up?

better go can hear Miss Darcey

Night all

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

I'm still here have been busy the last few days, housework etc, not long now for my DR to start (only 2 days), hope your keeping well, sorrry this is short message but i'm so tired, i'm off to bed now.

Take care everyone

Speak to you all tomorrow

Love Crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

crazybabe  soooo glad you havent left us, I need somebody sane, these other girls are just totally mad, especially Nicola!!

Alfie's got man flu!! Poor little man, his first real cold and ended up in bed with us about 2.00 last night as he was struggling with his little nose. Went to the playcentre at the hospital and he got very friendly with a little girl, full on snogs going on (shhhh dont let Princess Darcey hear ) I'm sure he's just practicing for when Darcey's ready.  The sock fetish continues......lost one in town this morning, so put some extra long ones on him this afternoon and he still managed to pull one off. 

Had a good 'workout' last night, but think i trapped a nerve in the top of my leg, serves me right for trying to hang upside down  

well fancy a bar of chocci now, so off to get one

ELaine  x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all doing ok, i start my DR tomorrow  do any of you do you jabs at a pacific time during the day or evening, i did mine around 10PM when i had the iui TX, it doesn't have to be done at the exact time every day does it?

Also, did anyone of you have a little drinkie while DR i dont know if i should or not, a glass or two of wine or larger won't hurt will it or do you think i shouldn't have any.

Got to go now, i'm at work, finish at 5

Speak to you soon

Crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

morning girls

crazybabe when I had tx last year, didnt drink at all, gave up in March ec/et was in April/may.  And yes I did my jabs roughly the same time every day, 7 in the morning and 7 in the evening. Have you had a look at Zita Wests fertility book, I didnt follow it word for word but took some of the vits and protein drinks, and had acupunture. Try and get a copy, maybe able to get it from the library.  If we manage to arrange a meet soon, I'll bring mine which you can borrow if you want.

Well I've got a house with both males suffering from 'man flu'  but luckily the ugly one is going out tonight (and getting a bit drunk I'm sure!) so that should help him sleep   Then of course Wales are playing tomorrow (Alfie WIll have to wear his rugby shirt.........but oh which one, he looks grumpy when I put the Welsh one on him, but smiles with the English one   )
Sean's meant to be building my chimney brest too tommorrow, we'll see how drunk he gets!!!
Better go, Alfie's just done a big you know what in his nappy!!  POOOO!

Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

evening ladies,

well, i have survived another week in hell. don't think we;ll be having anymore **** from children next week. The head of the project and the head of the school went off their heads today at the class. They just seem to have no respect for anyone, and everyone has had enough! Even made me quake in my shoes.....needless to say the afternoon today was a lot quieter than the morning.

Sorry haven't been on much, t/x doesn''t seem to like me this time round. I am really suffering with mood swings, headaches and tiredness. And now i'll add bloatedness as well!!!!!!! Hopefully all my follies have been growing nicely over the last week and i can have ec soon.

crazybabe my clinic told me that injections had to be done at same time every day. I found it easier doing them first thing in the morning so they were over and done with. Good luck tomorrow with d/r.

Kara I know you're fine babe. will try and get on msn over the weekend to catch upsome more babe.

Nikki How is my princess? i bet she has changed loads since the last time i saw her. Ask Barry: Where is my painting?

Elaine typical blokes.... think they're dying with the slightest sniffle. Hope poor Alfie is of though. Again I bet he has changed soooo much since the last time i saw him. Its been ages since we all met up. Sounds like you've gots lots of work going on at your place at the mo. Can Sean do kitchens?

We really must have a meet soon girlies... missing our lunches. After school not really good at mo as i am so tired just want to get home. weekends free though.

Chat soon
xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

Thanks for the reply, well my 01st day of injecting is over i thought i would do jabs at approx 8pm every day, half hour either side won't hurt though will it, i was dreading the first injection is was so nervous, don't know why as i have had 3 iui treatment in the past yr, but they were soon after each other we have waited since April for our 01st IVF, i'm fine know though now i have done the 01st jab. i have a splitting headache probably from been busy at work today concerntrating on the computer didn't help.

Hope you all ok

Crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

Hi girlie whirlies

CRAZYBABE  glad your 1st day of jabs went well, you'll be used to the needles come the end. Have you thought about acupunture? I keep banging on about it I know, but I rate it now quite alot. 
Where in Pembrokeshire are you? 

NIKKI  please remind me to send you directions, too tired now, and think I'm coming down with 'THE MAN FLU' so just want to go and soak in the bath, hope Princess Darcey is letting you get some sleep, or have you decided to just hit the bottle big time now?  

Nic hows you hun? ANy more scans due? cant be much longer till you start stimming is it? (oh I went all WElsh on you then, 'is it?' ) what you up to over hte weekend?

Kara busy at work?? whens your next 'needles' session?

Sean's off to some meal thing tonight with work, went out in a suit!! didnt recognise him!
really need to get something to eat, been curled up on the sofa most of the evening, lazy bum!

catch you all later

Elaine xxxx


----------



## nikkij

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't been around much. It's hectic allday long and I'm shattered on a night but I really need to pull my finger out and get on here more often.

Nicola - I'm sorry your not feeling too good, its strange how our bodies react differently each time through the treatment. Like Elaine said not long till you'll start stimming. Don't forget if you ever want a moan or just a chat your more then welcome to pop in on your way home from work, thats if your not too tired.
I have reminded Barry about your picture, he hasn't been able to do too many pieces lately and hes been asked to do some for when we go back up to Yorkshire in 3 weeks so you may get yours by x mas if your lucky. 

Elaine - I may have to cancel Monday, I forgot the Health Visitor is coming round and they never come on time but if your still up for mother and toddler on Wednesday do you still fancy popping to my for tea and cakes? I will come up to yours next week if you fancy?
Darcey sends a big kiss to Alfie 

Kara - Have you been back for any more accu? Hope works not been to hectic.

Crazy babe - Hows the jabs going? I also never drank at all through treatment and I also injected the same time every day. Hope its all going ok for you.

Well going to get off. Barry has given Darcey a bottle of formula tonight as her last feed, lets see if she can go a little longer now instead of waking at 4 then 6.

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

hi all

Nikki yeh thats fine about Monday, we'll be there Wednesday especially for tea and cakes oh yum yum!! How did Darcey sleep after the bottle last night? 

Nic  missing you hun. Hope you're ok, feels as if I havent seen you in ages, getting withdrawal symptoms now!! 

Kara & Crazybabe hope you're both well

sorry short & sweet trying to make up a load of food for Alfie whilst he's asleep

hopefully catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

Yes jabs are going fine, 3rd day already, i have a couple of shandyd last night as we had DH aunt and uncle up from pembroke so it looked a bit odd if i drunk coke all night

Got to go now taking little dog for a walk.

Speak later

Hope you all well

Crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

evening all,

well, clearly your not reading my messages.... out of site out of mind they say!!!!!!

been stimming for a week now and have scan tomorrow to see if producing lots of follies.... hope so as hope ec will be sometime next week! not feeling so bad now, just got bloated stomach must be a good sign!

elaine - i too am missing you as i am the others too. Am going to be off work soon, so we will have to meet up again then.

nikki - tell barry i put my order in first...... only fair  

crazybabe - glad the injections are going well babe. watch you don't hit any blood vessels or muscles as they bloody hurt and you get massive bruises. trust me i'm speaking from experience.

kara - wheres my chatroom buddy gone. got your message yesterday and did reply but you were in work. hopefully chat tomorrow if your on.

might have finally found a kitchen and in budget.... yippee. even got chris smiling.

spk to you all tomorrow
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

nicola

i will be online tomorrow before and after aerobic, work was a nightmare this weekend so i nipped on quick to wish you luck...fingers crossed for loads of follies, will chat more tomorrow as im off to bed after a long day at work then straight out to car club


----------



## nikkij

Good morning all

Sorry haven't been on again but I'm soooo tired! Little miss Darcey is keeping me on my toes . After the formula feed she slept half an hour longer then normal so no real joy but at least I know shes fine with formula milk now. Put to Barry about me going out soon for a few drinky poos but hes still a little nervous at being left on his own with her as he finds it difficult to calm her whens shes having a little wobble . Hopefully off to hairdressers at the weekend so it will be a little test for him 

Nicola  - Good luck with the scan today hunny. I'm pleased your feeling a bit better. Ive got everything crossed for e/c to take place next week.

Elaine - How are you feeling? Did the man flu get you? Sorry about today but never can tell when the h/v is going to turn up. Meant to ask how have the classes being going? I bet your well better then your teacher 

Kara - Hows everything with you hun?

Crazy babe- Pleased the injections are going well, wont be long till your at the same stage as Nic.

Got to go Darcey is crying

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

Sorry to hear your so tired, you poor thing, just a quick question, can you remember how long after you DR   arrived, just for me to know as i started my DR on the "8th Sept,day 4 already, doesn't time fly.

Hope you get some time to catch up on your sleep soon.

Take care

Crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

well just git back from the clinic and am doing good. Have 14 follies on right side and 6 on the left. Have another scan on wednesday to see how they are progressing. If all is well then ec on friday, if need a little extra time, then monday it will be.

carzybabe - just in answer to your question. I think between starting dr - baseline scan is about 2weeks. Somewhere in your second week you should have a bleed. But if your anything like me, it didn't work out like that for me this time round.

spk to you all later
xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

Sorry i meant my DR started on the 28th Sept not the 08th, how long after your DR did you get your bleed, glad everything going ok for you, lots of follies, that good news hun.

Speak soon

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76

wow nicola

that is great well done you


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

How are you doing i haven't spoke to you for a few days, i'm on my 4th day of DR now, time fly's, how long after starting DR did you have a bleed, i'm knicker watching

Speak soon

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76

crazy hiya

you should have a bleed around 7 to 10 days after starting dr but this can differ.....nicola waited ages


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Nicola - God well done you, thats loads of follies!! Fingers crossed for Friday.

Crazy babe  - I'm really sorry but I can't remember when I had bleed but I know everything went as it should so as Kara said it should have been within the 7 - 10 days.

Kara - Hows you?

Elaine - I was right H/V was late but I'll let her off as she was so lovely. Hows sir Alfie? I know my little princess is looking forward to more cuddles off him .

Got to go as I need to clean living room carpet, I have spilt so many drinks on it since having Darcey and I have a lady who is coming round on Friday to see about childminding so want the house to look **** and span.

Will catch you all later

Niki


----------



## nicola.t

morning ladies,

well as you can see i am not in work today, have got a stinking cold (Typical).
Just wondering, what can i take? 

spk later
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

NIC SNAP, I've got a stinking cold too, and Alfie's got 'man flu', but he is quite poorly, all muck coming out of his little eyes, and a nasty cough.  Hope you feel better soon,

NIKKI loving the photo. 

alfie's managed to chase the dogs around the front room today, commando style, so funny as they run away from him

well somebody's just ran a bath for me, (no not Alfie!) 

Kara & Crazybabe hi to you both

sorry short and sweet just feeling a wreck at the mo, so off for my bath

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

nicola good luck with your scan today hun

i had more acu today and when she felt my pulses she could tell i was tired...i didn;t look it as i had some slap on

last weeks was a detox session and now the boosting up starts...i had 2 needle in my head, between my eyes, one in belly, 1 in each foot, knees and hands and omg the sting lol, my arms went numb.
the ones in my hands and feet are called the four gates and the numbness was where they are opening 

i have never been in to this but i am getting into it

i felt light headed leaving and almost forgot to pay and so did she, i was out the door before i realised and went back

she is lovely its like a mini counselling session too


----------



## nicola.t

well ladies, as you can see from ticker e/c is finally going to be on monday.

clinic decided on monday as i have a cluster of follies ranging from 16 -19mm and another cluster about 13/14mm on each side, so they want the smaller ones to catch up.  So yet another scan on friday just to check if they've done their job... still got 20 though and feeling them!

still full of cold and forgot to ask the clinic what i could take... never mind.

Oh yeh, asked the clinic about my gestone injections and they sound like they're going to kill... why did i say anything about the cyclogest.. one day i will learn to keep my mouth closed.

right, might pop back on later
spk soon. 
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya all 

Nicola - How was the scan? So is it all going ahead for Friday? Ive got everything crossed for you.
Did you find out if you can take anything for your cold? When I was pregnant I got a really bad cold and was able to take only water and hunny, i think it really worked as well.

Crazy babe - How are the jabs going hun?

Elaine  - How are you and poor Alfie? We missed seeing you today at the toddler group. As for tea and cakes at mine I don't think you would have wanted to come anyway as my boiler has broken down so we have no heat and the house is freezing!  Thankfully still have hot water. The engineer doesn't think he will get a part for the boiler for at least 3 days and thats if this part actually fits the boiler, we may to get a knew one.  I have managed to dig out a heater for Darcey when shes upstairs and at least the fire in the living room throws out a good amount of heat.

Kara  - I'm pleased the accu sessions are working for you. This lady of yours does sound amazing.

So whens the next meet up girls? It been ages!

Got to go a little some one is stirring

Catch you all later

Nikki


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya Nicola

Yep I was writing my message as you sent yours  

My god 20 follies!! Well done. Fingers crossed for Friday, I'm sure the others will have caught up by then and then the big day on Monday .  You will have to let us know about when we can come and visit you whilst on 2 week wait, I'm sure you will need some of us fellow ff girls to come round and really annoy you at some point during the 2 w/w, we also bring cakes with us so were not all bad  

Hope fully will get back on later

Tara for now


----------



## nicola.t

back again.

does anyone fancy a meet up on saturday?  having nails done at 12 so around town for a bit


----------



## elemnat

hi girls

sorry havent been on for a few days, Alfie's been quite poorly. Ended up at docs yesterday, poor little thing has got conjunctivitous and his eyes are looking really sore. Soo glad I didnt take him on Weds NIKKI as its highly contagious. He's been given drops, which sting so he screams! And to top it, I have this thing about eyes, so I cant do the drops, had to get SIL to do first lot, then mil came up to help Sean last night, I managed to hold him for Sean this morning, and will get MIL up in a mo to do next lot. god I'm useless!! 

Anyway, more importantly, NICOLA you had fantastic results from your scan, bet your belly's really feeling them!  As Nikki says, we can invade you loaded down with cakes and really annoy you!! Just let us know when. 

Kara glad your needle sessions are going well. I too used to walk out without paying, in the end i started payinig before the session. At least you know it relaxing you   

Crazybabe how's things going with you jabs?? not too many bruises i hope?!

Nikki NO heating!?!? Luckily we're in for a nice weekend so fingers crossed you wont need it. 

We're off to Swansea tomorrow (fireplace hunting!) so wont be able to meet up    
well the man's just woke so it's time to get MIL up for the drops 

Catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

Oh poor little Alfie, god bless,Yes Jabs are going fine, only one lifttle bruise so far, on day 8 already, have been getting bad period cramping pains for a few days but no sighn of AF yet, wish she would hurry up now though, so it will give me peace of mind knowing the DR is working for me, my BL scan is on 16th Oct.

Speak soon

Crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

well, had final scan today and have 20 fat juicey follicles all waiting to be collected which is going to be on Monday. We have finally this stage... am feeling excited but nervous too as so want this to work.

Enquired about going to blasts today... anyone got any comments on this. Not sure what to do.

Nikki - any sign on getting some heat back. Not so bad if the weather does stay as beautiful as today but not so great if we suddenly get some bad weather.

elaine - sorry to hear about poor alfie. Give him a great big cuddle from me. Good luck with the fireplace hunting too.

crazybabe - day 8 already. god time goes so fast.
here's a little dance for you:
[fly]     [/fly]​
kara - enjoy your weekend away babe. i'll miss ya!!

no worries about meet tomorrow girlies..... i will be expecting loads of visits whilst on 2ww especially as your bringing cakes!!!! yum!!yum!!

hope everyone has a great weekend. Will catch up sith you soon.
love nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but Darcey hasn't been too well. She was admitted in to hospital yesterday but thankfully was allowed home today at tea time. Poor little thing has had a urine infection. I noticed late Tuesday that her nappies smelt funny (thought it was due to her jabs and me drinking loads of diluted apple juice ) The smell got worse so collected a urine sample bag on Thursday morning,docs found she had severe water infection so she was admitted straight away due to her age.Apparently is not very common for little babies to get infections. It was just awful when they had to fit a cannula in to a vain in her hand, god she screamed and cried. She has to have a scan in 3 weeks on her kidneys then a follow up appointment in 8 weeks. I feel so sorry for the little thing and through it all shes still being smiling.

Elaine Poor Alfie, conjunctivitis is horrible and having a cold as well, poor little man . Hopefully the drops will kick in really quickly. Lets just pray you dont get it especially if you have a thing about eyes. About the heating hopefully it will be fixed tomprrow morning, I hope the man fixes it, if not we have to get a new bioler, ahhhhh its gonna cost loads of dosh!
Hope you manage to get the fire you want tomorrow.

Nicola Well done you on your follies. I'm getting excited and nervous for you . Just let us know when we can visit. Sorry but can't make tomorrow as a meet up. If Darcey is OK I'm going to get my hair done - First time at leaving Darcey  Shes going to be with her Dad but I know he can get flustered with her at times if shes "having a moment". Have told him if at any time he starts stressing then to bring her to the hairdressers 

crazybabe As Nicola has already said, 8 days allready! That has passed so quickly, probably not for you mind. Lets pray  turns up soon.

Kara - Hope your having a fab weekend a way. We so could do with going away, somewhere nice and hot. Not going to happen though. Were going back to Yorkshire in a few weeks, not really the same thing mind 

Well going to get off and jump in a nice hot shower, didn't have one at the hospital. I hate using showers and loos in places like that, is it just me or is everyone like that?

Chat to you all later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

girls so sorry your babies have been ill

nicola

what did they say about blasts?

i think firstly it depends on how many good quality embies you have, i think i may well opt for this next cycle

i wold google blastocyst and read as much info as you can at the end of the dat try and listen to what your body is telling you to do

the only reason we are probably going opt for blasts is because i don't reallty what another fet unless they are blasto

the biggest risk it having none to transfer

great about of follies you have there hunni


----------



## nikkij

Hello my fellow ff ladies

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend. Well princess Darcey slept from 7pm last night until 4.30 am this morning!!!!    to say I was ecstatic was an understatement. I'm going to wake her at 11.30 pm tonight for a feed and hopefully she will sleep through till 7.30 tomorrow morning.

Nicola - Good luck for tomorrow hun. What time is your appointment?

Elaine - Hope Alfie is now on the mend. Did you manage to get your fire place?

Crazy babe - Hope you've had a lovely weekend. How are the jabs going and has A/F turned up yet?

Kara - Hope you've had a nice weekend too.Whens your next accu session? I ve got a reflexology session on Friday. I had them every month whist on treatment and I loved them so cant wait for Friday morning now 

Better go, catch you all later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

good luck nicola for tomorrow


----------



## elemnat

EVENing all

Nicola good luck for tomorrow. I'd do a little dance for you, but flipping comp keeps freezing everytime i try to open the smilies!! So I'm going to SING you a song instead (ear plugs to the ready!!) Chick chick chick chick chicken, lay a little egg for me, (well just a few please). I may dress up as a chicken in your honour tomorrow, (just hope nobody rings my door bell!) You'll be pleased to know, I still havent changed my amazing number plaque in my window!! 

Nikki good luck tonight with Darcey's late bottle and sleeping. Fingers crossed. 

Kara & Crazybabe have you both had good weekends?

No luck with the fireplace. May have to drag Sean to Plymouth as I've seen one there. 

Alfie's starting to get a little better, his eyes are alot better, just got a real nasty cough.

off for a l=nice bath now I think
will catch you tomorrow.

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

im ill with a wicked cold and have to go back to work tomorrow boo hoo


----------



## nicola.t

what you moaning about woman!!!!!!!!!

only joking... no how your feeling

well 830 tomorrow girls.... will try and get on here at some point depending on how i am feeling.

chat later

nicola xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

How are you hun! I am feeling ok, no sign og AF yet, 10th day of DR, jabs are going ok, although i tried the opposite side of my tummy this evening and i must of hit a vein cause i bleed a bit straight after.

Weekend has gone so quick, went to visit my sister and 11mth old nephew today, he is so funny, i love him him to bits, just wish mine and DH dreams would hurry up and come true to be blessed with our own little un.

Love Crazybabe


----------



## kara76

nicola

we wana hear all about ec?


----------



## nicola.t

i survived!!!!

well girls as you know I had 20 follicles going in to e/c and what a suprise...... collected 22 eggs. Told them I was going for a full batch.

Even more to my suprise i was awake for the whole procedure and remember everything.

phone call tomorrow now to c how many fertilized...am feeling quite, quite sore at the mo as if someone has punched me a few times!!

sorry no personals tonight, but i shall return tomorrow for the next installement of news.

night night
nicola xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

Wow, 22 eggs, you did have a full batch, hope you feeling ok, take it easy.  Il be thinking of you tomorrow with the phone call, hope everything goes ok.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

hI GIRLS,

*NICOLA* _hope you're resting up after your fantastic egg laying day!! So far so good. 1st hurdle crossed, with some style, may I say , onto the next one. try to get a good night sleep, but make sure you visualise those little swimmers having a whale of a time doing a jiggy jiggy with those wonderful eggs. I'm sure you'll get a good phone call. xxx _

Feeling a little rough this evening, flipping cough!! so off for a warm drink
will catch you all later

Elaine xxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

whoo hoo 

well done hunni, so proud on you.....i found being awake was great lol

heres for a busy night in the lab


----------



## nikkij

Well done Nicola you clever, clever lady!

No wonder your tummy was so sore. I bet your as pleased as punch with those numbers.

As the others have said, take it easy now, let Chris pamper and run around after you. 

Chat to you tomorrow

Nikkix


----------



## nicola.t

well have just come off the phone girls......

19 have fertilized!!!!!!!!!!! And they're creating blasts. gotta phone again tomorrow to check on progress..

it was worth doing twelve rounds with mike tyson    

spk later xx


----------



## elemnat

HI *NICOLA* _its your stalker here!!! such brilliant news, I'm smiling lots now. I'm sure it was me doing my chicken song that helped though!! When will ET be? _

NIKKI hows Darcey doing? and hows the sleeping going?

Crazybabe any more bruises or bleeders?

Kara acup this week?? dont forget to pay!!

alfie's struggling with his cough at night at the moment, poor little lamb,
So sweet last night when Sean got home from work, he always picks Alfie up for a cuddle then gives me a kiss whilst he's holking him, Alfie then got hold both our heads and put them back together again, AHHHH!

Going to take him swimming today, just see if a bit of exercise helps his chest. 
Catch you later
Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

Yes more bruises but no sigh of AF yet, on day 12 of DR now.
Hows you?

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76

fab fab news and blasto whoo hoo


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

I wonder if you can help, can you remeber how long after you started DR that your AF arrived, i am on day 12 now of my DR and still no AF, have had cramping period pains etc but no AF.  I rang CARU yesterday they said it may be just that is not much to come away and i would have a period soon and not to worry and still go for my BL scan as planned on the 16th Oct.  I am injecting Suprecur 0.5ml once a day. I hope the DR is working for me.

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76

it should come on day 7 to 10 but some people it takes longer i know nicola's did and mine last fresh cycle came on day 13.

you have plently of time yet, fingers crossed it comes soon


----------



## nicola.t

hi guys,

well more news..... e/t is on saturday. We're going for blasts as they're all doing excellently.

Crazybabe like kara has already said, a/f should arrive about 7-10 days after you begin dr. But if your anything like me, mine didn't arrive for a month. DOn't worry about it. If concerned give clinic a call and c what they say. Mine got me in for a scan to check if everything was ok inside e.g no cysts or anything. everything was cool, they gave me the choice to either have pill to bring on bleed or leave nature take its course. Id ecided to let nature take its course. It did take a little longer but felt it was right thing to do.

Kara how was acupuncture? will be online later if your about.

elaine Hope Alfie is on the mend. Its horrible seeing little ones ill. you just want to make them better and gove them loads of cuddles. hope your feeling better too. been on the pole lately?

Nikki Again hope Darcey gets better soon. How is she sleeping now? Did you manage to get your hair done without any interruptions?
Hear your going to see elaine in st davids on monday. You should call up if you have time.

right then, i'm off to watch a dvd and relax some more as still achey after monday.
spk later
nicola xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi nicola

Did you still have your BL scan as planned though because your AF arrived late or did it delay things, i am on day 13 after starting DR still no AF, i am having my BL sca on the 16th oct next tuesday.

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76

nicola as you know im chuffed for you and yep i will be online tonight
crazy all the cliinic friday if still no show, they may ask you to do a test

acu is going great and i love it which is odd as i never thought i would its like fate


----------



## crazybabe

hi kara

yes i will call clinic if af doesn't turn up by friday, what test will they ask me to do i can't be pregnant.

how are you keeping

crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

crazybabe nope to baseline scan. They called me up sooner to check things over. Then I had to call them once I started bleeding. They will prob ask you to do a preg test. They did me, even though I knew I wasn't! As i and Kara have said, if worried give clinic a call just to see what they say they may well still want to scan you to check there no cysts for example.

hi again everyone.

xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

When i rang the hospital two days ago they did say that even if AF don't arrive still go down for BL scan.

Hopefully it will arrive soon.


How are you 

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76

crazy i remember when mine was late and they told me to test( pregnancy) i have quite a laugh with debs the nurse when the con said that!!!!

could be a little cyst that can go with down regging longer but nothing to worry about


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

I hope it not a cyst i had one of these back last year left from the 01st iui treatment, it went on its own within a few months, but i really don't want anything to interfear with this ivf treatment now.

Fingers crossed   she'l arrive soon, 01st time i have wanted AF to ever arrive.

Crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

Well finally got Darcey off to sleep. I took her back to docs yesterday as her urine had started to smell strange again. Doc told us that from the lab results he had the hospital had given us an antibiotic that did not work with the type of bug which was in her sample. Can only assume the hospital had not received these results as surely would not have given wrong meds? Doctor refused to give any more medication until another sample had been sent of to lab, have got to say it's very difficult to get a urine sample of a baby girl, so should find out tomorrow what the docs going to give her as soon as sample arrives back.... Thank god! I hate to think of her being uncomfortable in any way.

Nicola - As I said before, well done to both of you. What a fantastic number to fertilize! I have everything crossed for sat now. I was going to say to you that I was in St Davids on Monday and to see if you wanted a visitor. I'm going to Elaine's at 12.30 then meeting Maxine and Lucy at 2sh, so if you fancy the 2 of us descending on you just let me know 

Elaine - It was lovely to see you and Alfie today, God that boy gets more gorgeous every time I see him. Darcey did say she was not happy with her husband to be kissing the other girls  the little flirt .
I'm sorry your birthday present was so late but I hope you enjoy it. 
If you fancy it your more then welcome to pop to mine for tea and cakes after baby group next Wednesday.

Crazybabe Are hunny I'm sorry  isn't here yet. Like you said any other time when you want her to stay away she arrives bang on time and now you want her here shes gone AWOL. 
Hope your OK and looking forward to meeting you at are next meet up.

Kara Hi ya hun, pleased that you like your accu so much its great when you find something that you really like isn't it.

So when are we all meeting up? I'm going away again in 2 weeks so can we make it soon ish?

Well going to go, need to straighten house up as I have a lady coming to the house to morrow to see about using me as a child minder in March

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

MORNING girls

NICOLA  how much water have you had today Bear in mind I have about 300 free txt to use up, and they all go to you!!

Kara think alfie's got you to add to his list now as another girlfriend. But I'm sure he's saving himself for Darcey!!

NIKKI  cakes & tea after playgroup sounds great, count me in. 

Crazybabe any sign of AF? 


Just had to put the poor dogs out the back as Alfie's chasing them around the room and wont leave them alone.

Will catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

Yes AF arrived yesterday evening  HURRAY!!!! BLS now on Tuesday as planned at CARU.  I feel more positive now, at least i know that the DR has worked.

How are you?


----------



## nicola.t

afternoon,

crazybabe     for af. these things come when they want to not when we want to!!!!

elaine yeh, i promise i have been on the water! though i still have a stomach like a football, so phoned clinc today and they have told me if I get worse then I am to phone gp.  It was lovely to catch up yesterday.

Nikki you are more than welcome to call in on Monday if you like as is everyone else. Open House!!!!!!

kara hope you got all your cleaning done!  haha.... chris hoovered this morning and within 5 mins, hooch had messed the place up again!

right, catch up later!
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

crazybabe brill you af has come

lovely seeing you girls yesterday.....my af is still not here dam it lol hurt my knee at aerobics and its my clutch leg lol

anyone used a mooncup for af's before im thinking of giving it a go


----------



## kara76

so naughtie forget to yet again remind nicola

water water water water and remember that if your worried at all get you butt to the docs, be warned you may have to explain what you have lol........i had to explain a hydrosalpinx to withybush once and then they couldn't find it on the scan ( crap scanning lady took all of 2 mins)


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Nicola Good luck for tomorrow hun   .

If your feeling OK on Monday I will pop in but I'll text first to make sure your up for visitors, It will probably be about 11am if thats OK.

Crazybabe Well done girl on A/F finally arriving    .

Kara Just need to do a little dance for you now so that yours arrives soon too. Hope the knees OK.

Elaine  Hows you and that gorgeous boy of yours?Have you persuade Sean to go for the fire place you want yet? Go and get it any way hun, you know you deserve it 

Well Darcey slept from 9.30 pm last night until 8am this morning!! She only took 3oz of milk last night (over an hour to get it in her!) Her urine results have come back OK but her nappies still smell strange and she has lost weight so not sure whats going on.

In-case I don't get on again this weekend, every onre have a fab weekend. Nicola were both thinki8ng of you for tomorrow, take care hun, lots of rest and as the others have already told you lots and lots of water!!!!!

Chat later
Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

evening ladies,

well had a successful e/t this morning! We now have 2 perfect blasts on board names Hope and Glory!!!

Had a bit of a manic start though.... got up to get ready and went downstairs only to discover my poor dog had had a severe bout of the runs through the night. So my day consisted of cleaning him up before even thinking about myself.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Meet this week sometime ladies?

nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA just take the dog having the runs as a sign of good luck!!! 
if you pm me with your address and directions we'll pop out during the week to bug you!!

well just been left alone whilst the WELSH dp goes to the pub to watch ENGLAND play!!! umm the mind bogles, so I'll just have to spend some money with some on-line therpy!!!

love to all you girlies

Elaine x

ps NICOLA *REST, WATER, MORE REST, & MORE WATER!!!* get the idea?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

Good news about your E/T this morning, where are you having your treatment, i didn't think many hospitals do EC and ET on a Saturday thats why i'm asking.  Take it easy now, and think postive.

I got my BLS on tuesday morning at 08.00 hopefully i will be able to start stimming soon.  How long usually after the BLS do you start stimming or does it vary to different people, how long were you stimming for.

Love crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

morning !!!!

crazybabe - with regards to stimming, if everything is good on tour bls, you will start stimming straight away. I stimmed for about 2weeks before i was absolutley ready for e/c. But the fact that a/f has arrived thats a good sign thats everything is going to plan.

I need visitors guys, i'm going slightly mad!! please visit me.

spk later
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

*NICOLA* dont get bored, pm me your address and directions and I'll willingly bug you, you'll be begging me to leave you alone. But Alfie and i would love to visit you and bring CAKES!! 

NIKKI how did the childminding visit go?? And hows the night sleep with Darcey going? I'm going to have a nice soak in the bath and have my bottle of bubbly I think,thanks for that, I'm looking forward to getting alittle squiffy in the bath, Sean may have to drag me out in an unladylike fashion!!

KARA how was your weekend of turning your car??

Crazybabe hows you hun, when you start stimming make sure you drink LOTS of water. But good luck with your scan on Tuesday.

Well we had another chat about tx again tonight, but looks like it is going to be big (.)(.)'s especially as he's applied for a job in the Midlands!! Lots of money, but money's not everything is it?

Nic can you teach me a little bit of Welsh, want to get Alfie understanding a bit, and if you could teach me a few choice phrases to use on Sean when he's winding me up that'll be great!! There that can keep you occupied, when can I come for my lessons?? How's Tuesday morning??

Well off I go (thank god I hear you shout!)

Love to all
elaine xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

I got my Scan tomorrow at 08.00 at caru, hopefully everything will be ok and i can start stimming, thanks for the advice about drinking lots of water i don't drink enough at the moment how much water are you suppose to drink a day during stimming.

How long after your DR did you start Stimming?

Hope you feeling ok

Crazybabe


----------



## kara76

just a quick post as im shattered and in work

ticker has changed as clinic have moved appointment ahead omg lol

weekend was brill but im so tired

af still not here


----------



## elemnat

CRAZYBABE I followed the short protocol, which is different as I didnt jab to down reg, I had to sniff and only for a couple of days. When I was stimming I tried to drink a large bottle of water everyday, needed to wee alot in the beginning but you soon get used to it. It helps you not over stimmulate and produce too many follicles. 
Hope your scan went ok.  Have you got the Zita west book, if not try to get it from the library theres some good info in there about vits, and protein drinks etc to take whilst stimming. 

Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

I got my scan tomorrow morning, will let you know how i get on.

Crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Well hello ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but bloody computer has a nasty virus and wouldn't let me get into anything. Don't worry I'll not email any of you and pass it on 

Well Princess Darcey is doing really well, she now has formula to top her up after her feed from me as she just isn't getting enough so fingers crossed she should start putting on the weight again.

Crazybabe How was the scan? 
Like the girls have said you do need to drink loads of water, I tried to drink 2 to 3 litres a day. I hate water so I had really weak juice and I never drink much any way so I did struggle.

Nicola It was fab to see you yesterday hun, I hope you enjoyed your cake(s) . What a mad day mind with trying to visit everyone in St Davids. I went to the Bench for lunch, It was gorgeous, maybe we could have a meet there one day?

Elaine I'm pleased you enjoyed your champers, totally agree nothing better then getting sqiffy in the bath and trying to read a good book - it always feels so decadent, that is until you get out and realise your totally hammered 
Are you going to mother and toddler tomorrow? We will be there but we might be a little late as I'm taking Darcey to see H/v at the clinic tomorrow. Are you still up for coming to mine after?

Kara  Hows you hunny?Sounds like you had a fab weekend. Is it good news that your bro appointment has been brought forward?

So meet up! We need one really soon. I'm going away on Wednesday for a week and it would be lovely to meet up with every one. Is any one free on Monday? I don't mind driving out to meet people 

Well better go dinner to cook and all that

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

I had my BL Scan today, everything fine, linning nice and thin, i was due to start stimming today, but CARU so busy i got to start stimming next Tuesday now the 23rd Oct then 01st scan 30th Oct and EC and ET week commencing 05th Nov instead of week commencing 29th Oct, never mind it can't be helped i suppose but at least all going ok and DR worked anyway. My DH not very happy though as he may not be able to get time off work as there are a lot of people booking lieu days now to use up before christmas, hopefully he can get the time off, my mam is going to take me anyway because i cant drive home and DH can't drive, but i forgot to ask today what time they reuire you to be at the clinic for EC and ET, DH wouldn't be in the dame room as me when i have the EC or ET anyway he don't like things like that, he hides behind the curtain are you sedated for ET.

How are you anyway.

crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

evening one and all,

crazybabe good news on your scan hun, what a pain though that you can't start stimming until next week. I would say thats poor planning really, surely they knew there was a possibility that you'd start stimming today!!! If that had been me i would have said something, being impatient and all that!

nikki thanks for calling in yesterday, it was lovely to see you and the princess. Chris particularly enjoyed the cake... yum, yum...he said as he was eating it!! Don't forget, go and look at ********!

elaine Has Sean cleared the garage for you yet?

Kara so then, you drifted loads on the weekend then? Are we going to see you on utube again then?

As for a meet ladies, i'm prob going to go back to work on monday, so it takes my mind off things for the last couple of days. Saying that, thats if Chris lets me go anywhere. Its funny, when he's feeling generous, i'm not allowed to do anything and when he's feeling lazy, he gets me doind stuff!

right off for the night,
spk tomorrow ladies
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya Nicola

Pleased Chris liked his cake

Yes I looked at Barry's face book.... OH MY GOD! I think Barry wanted to be sick and I just couldn't stop staring, all I kept saying was why, why would you want to do that to your self 

Barry also wants to know what kind of colours do you want on this picture? Hes had more orders come in again so Ive warned him he needs to get cracking with your painting. Got to say I'm dead proud of him a gallery back home want to exhibit some of his works, both the painting and photos. Got a feeling I'm not going to see much of him now till  Christmas.

Talking of Christmas are we going to organise a Christmas night out, bit of food then a night on the tiles Yahoo getting excited allready thinking of it 

See ya later


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

yes it is very bad planning i was really p*****ed off to be honest, i did ring them earlier to ask if they could let me start stimming as planned and have EC/ET week commencing 29th Oct as planned as my husband had booked the time off work (not really)but they said they couldn't let me do that as they are very busy.
So hubby not to pleased as it is going to be difficult to get time off to go with me for EC, and I really want him there, and he don't understand why the clinic can't give me a definate day for EC i have tried to explain that it all depends on how my ovaries react to the puregon (150ml) and i did explain that i will probably now more when i go for my scan on the 30th oct, but  you know how impatient some men are.

How are you

crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Hi Crazy babe

Ive just sent you a message on this thread, god knows where it went?

I said the same as nic in my post that I just lost that I think your very good staying so calm about the hospital changing your dates. Its very poor practise on their part as surely they should know when they got booked in and for what treatments. I'm such a stroppy mare and so highly strung (according to d/p) that I would have made a right fuss.

About e/c I was sedated for that so you don't feel a thing during the procedure. I came round to twittering to the doc about total rubbish  poor man. D/p may not be allowed to be with you during this but it is up to the clinic E/T Is painless and really amazing to watch and d/p will be allowed to be with you for this part.

Hope your feeling OK mind, It would really be nice to meet up with you soon, put a face to the name as they say.
Better go

Nikki


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone

computer been down in work so haven't been on as much


----------



## elemnat

hi girls, 
sorry havent been on in a couple of days, but diff with Alfie crawling and taking a shine to any wires, as they are great fun to pull, did you know that??
He cut his first tooth yesterday and one of the top ones popped through this morning.

NIKKI was great catching up this morning, dont think Darcey enjoyed Alfie's screeching!! 

But agree to a night out for xmas, I was only thinking about that the other day, lets get it sorted!!!  Where shall we go? I'll have to show my new (.)(.)'s off somewhere!! 

NIcola how you doing hun. Feel terrible I havent been out to see you. Are you busy tomorrow (Friday) I can pop out to see you then if you like. Help me get out of THE village please!!

Kara how laid back are you feeling with the acup?

Crazybabe what a poo hospital changing your dates. But bear in mind ec/et dates will only be approx depending on how you react to stimms, you may go a couple extra days before ec. 

I'm off to plymouth next Wednesday, surprising my youngest daughter, as its her birthday the following week, shes got a few days off uni, so Alfie & I are down to sing happy birthday to her! 

well no other news from this end. 
love to all

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

all these excuses for not coming on the board ladies... lame!!!!

well one more week to go, have been experiencing some pains quite low down this afternoon. Haven't really been doing much, i promise. Went for a short walk around the town this morning with Chris and the dog but nothing else. Any ideas anyone?

Elaine Alfie's a big boy now!!! his first teeth. Awwww bless. Xmas doooo sounds brilliant. I'm there hopefully only drinking soft drinks though. What this about you showing off (.)(.)? Have you had them done ro something? Confused.
Can't meet up tomorrow babe have to pop into work for a few hours as my head informed me today that inspectors are coming in on Monday and have to drop off a few things in preparation. Was told not to go in but I felt that I should.

Crazybabe Not long to go now babe. How you feeling?

Kara How was acup this week? Aerobics getting any easier?

Nikki For my painting I would like blues I think for my back bedroom as it needs something on the wall. Really like sea scenes or flowers if thats any help for Barry. Was talking to Katie James today and she said that she saw you in toddler group the other day. Small world.

Another night on the sofa then for me with the duvet of course.
Speak to you guys soon.
Love Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

morning girlies,

how's everybody enjoying the weekend.

*NICOLA* _How's our little incubator doing?? I'm wearing my orange tee shirt in your honour today, has Chris got orange boxers on for you? Now make sure you take things realy easy if you go into work tomorrow, NO STRESS. _

Managed to get a firesurround and fire yesterday, yippee. Takes about 5 weeks to come through, so have my front room finished by xmas, flooring going down on 8th & 9th Nov, (cant believe its going to take 2 days!) Seans building the false chimney place next weekend ( I think) then its just new doors and skirting. But the fire we've ended up with is very similar to the first one I picked which Sean didnt like Yet he pointed this one out yesterday, so had to give him a little slap!!

really quick post whilst Alfie's in bed, have to catch up on the dreaded ironing. So hopefully catch up with you all later tonight

Love Elaine


----------



## nicola.t

evening ladies......

Anyone watching the grand prix? Its very exciting. Don't normally pay any attention to it, but with the possibility of Lewis Hamilton winning it then other half said we had to. And its a good one too!!!

Right then, went into work on Friday morning as inspectors are in tomorrow and had things needed doing, came home and had to sleep for the afternoon. Was shattered. Anyway my point is, my head spoke to me and has told me not to return to work until after half term now. Its almost like having a second summer hols. Would have been off work for 5 weeks in total.

Only symptoms I feel are really sore (.)(.) trapped wind and then severe flatualnce. You can imagine the joy Chris is feeling  

Elaine really glad you've finally got your fireplace ordered. We are finally ordering our kitchen tomorrow after looking at soooooo many kitchens. So hopefully by the end of November everything should be completed.

Nikki How's you? How's Darcey? Hope she's back to herself now.

Kara know how you are...... causing trouble as always.

crazybabe injections still going ok? when you beginning stimming i can't remember?

ladies, catch up later
nicola xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

I start stimming on Tuesday 23rd Oct next tuesday they have put me on 150ml dosage of puregon, OMG i'l be like a balloon, scan is then on 30th Oct to see how follies are doing and then ec/et week Commencing the 05th Nov, the clininc delayed it all a week later as the reckon they are so busy, so i couldn't start stimming as planned on the Tuesday 16th Oct.

How are you keeping.

Crazyababe


----------



## nikkij

good evening ladies

So has every one had a nice weekend? Ive had Barry's parents here all weekend which has been nice. I thought I would get loads of extra jobs done with some one else to watch Darcey but it hasn't really worked out that way  .
Well Princess Darcey has got a cold so not sleeping to well, which means I'm not sleeping either, I think I will have to have a siesta tomorrow, what a life eh  

So who watched dirty dancing tonight? God I love that film, Ive wanted to watch that programme on during the week about it but haven't managed to see it yet.

Nicola - How are you feeling hunny? I'm pleased you don't have to go into work. Just concentrate you now and enjoy the time you've got off.

Elaine - Pleased you got your fire place hun. You may have had to go round the houses to get it 9or at least to Plymouth) but at least its on it way. Hows your cold? Does Sir Alfie have any more teeth yet then?

Crazy babe -  good luck for when you start stimming, all these injections, its not nice feeling like a pin cushion is it!

Kara - Hows you hun? whens your appointment with hospital again?

Well when are we going to meet up? I know its short notice but I'm free tomorrow if any one fancies a coffee.  I'm going on jollies on Wednesday and want be back for a week so it would be nice to see everyone before I go, 

I'm so excited as I'm going on my first night out in over a year on Friday night. I know I'm going to be so drunk after an hour but hey I cant wait - I'll probably make a total ar*se of myself as well much to the entertainment of my mates 

Well better go

CHAT LATER

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Oh my god, i'm getting nervous now..... kept dreaming of pg tests and kitchens lasts night. Weird or what. Even contemplated testing early today as just want it over now and to know one way or another!!!

Nikki - I watched Dirty Dancing. Love it. Saw the musical in the summer. Fantastic!!  You are such a busy lady, visiting parents, going on jollies, etc. Do you ever stop. Where you going on a session then?

Elaine - how is Bob the Builder? Is he working hard on your fire surround/flooring/etc?

Crazybabe - When i was stimming I was put on 250 of puregon and my belly did swell up like a football. Good luck for today though.

Kara - Still bored in work? Sorry didn't reply to text yesterday, had to get out of the house to keep myself awake as i wouldn't have slept last night. Two more days now until you become all romantic with Luke then for his birthday...  lol.

hopefully chat soon guys
nicola xx


----------



## kara76

i bet your nervous hunni....it will be a good day you will see, i will get dates for next round and your'll get a bfp and i do expect a txt lol

im cool bored in work but ok....had one of those why me days yesterday but im ok again yippee

so anyone tired a mooncup...i have used one throughtout this af and i have to say its brill


----------



## kara76

so chuffed my gp is funding the drugs 

whoo hoo this is great, its is not the rules but as i didn't get much last time they will fund this time

our luck at last in changing


----------



## elemnat

Kara what on earth is a mooncup, is it a Welsh thing?? Glad you got your drugs funded, that's great news, just takes a bit aof pressure off you.

*NICOLA* _I remember dreaming about pg tests about 2 nights b4 I tested!! Oh fingers crossed for you hun. I have a feeling, and I am a witch (as you know!) I'm not leaving for Plymouth until Thursday mid morning , so I can check up on you before we leave. I know its tempting to test early, but try not to, keep the hope and the prayer alive and hopefully your dreams WILL come true. Oh gosh I doooooo hope they do, (ooh god now I'm feeling all emotional and weepy!!) _

Crazybabe hope things are well with you, and you're drinking that H 2 0!!

NIKKI How's things with you hun. Was talking to Sean the other night about you being a childminder, and he asked me if I was sure I didnt want to go back to work? If I decide to , you may end up with Alfie on your books too! Have a great week away, and dont forget to have those drinks for me!! Enjoy the hangover!!

Sean's almost finished painting the kitchen, then he'll start the false chimney, then strip the stain off the stairs. (All whilst I'm away I hope) 
I've stopped taking my happy pills (AHHHHH!), to be honest the last few weeks i've only remembered to take them every other day if that, and been ffeeling ok, so thought what the 'eck just do it, whilst I'm busy and due to Plymouth. Been off them completely for almost 2 weeks now and all ok so far. 
AND I'm off to Cardiff in Nov, all booked in to see (.)(.) consultant, well if Seans got money to throw around he can aim lots in my direction!! So watch this space. Some times i think its a little shallow thinking about having them done, but then I've worked flipping hard bringin the girls up alone, and the last 18 months have been hard, about time I done something for me. (oh me me me me me ) As I warned Sean, if I do go through with it, it'll been a new wardrobe too!! Oh Santa better have a big sack this year!

well off to do some housework
catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

I start my Stimming tonight Hurray about time, yes i have started drinking plenty of water today, i hope my tummy don't get too swollen as work will wonder how i put on weight in such a short space of time, they are not aware of the treatment, good job my jumper a bit on the baggy side.

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

well done crazy

lol a mooncup is a af cup search for it and see lol

so elaine a boob job my mate had one and loves it, i had to have a feel too , they look very very good


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Nicola How are you hunny? Stupid question really . I know its so tempting to test early but try not to. Like Elaine I also had a dream about p/test and also babies, fingers crossed these are all positive signs . So are you and Chris both wearing lots of Orange? hey it all helps with those  vibes 

Elaine I'm so jealous, I want a boob job but I'm afraid my piggy bank just doesn't have enough money in it at the mo - well ever really. At last I feel like Ive got a cleavage(only a small one mind ) but its fab. Thank god for b/f god only help me when I stop I'll have to go back to wonder bras . you go though girl, if Sean wants to buy you them trhen why not.
Hope all goes well with the decorating, how nice to come home after your jollies to a "new" home, your Sean really is a true handy man.
As for me looking after sir Alfie you know I would love to have him. I think princess Darcey would also love her little boyfriend to come over to play.
Have a fab time whist away as well and enjoy your daughters birthday, I bet she'll be over the moon with you paying her a surprise visit.

Kara  Hey hun. I have heard about the moon cups and often thought about getting one. Where did you buy yours? There so much better for your body and the environment.

CrazybabeGood luck with your stimming, your getting closer and closer to that goal now 

Gona go as dinner is ready

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

nicola good luck with your test hunni, im thinking of you

i got my mooncup from a place online called bodykind and it was only £14.75 boots sell them for 19.99 but only carmathern stock them lol well locally

had acupuncture today and great as always, next week she is doing a powerful tx on me called releasing the dragons as we had a chat and she thinks this will help me release all the feeling i have hiden away about my 2 mc so fingers crossed girls


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

Good luck with your test hunni, are you feeling ok.  I'm on day 2 of stimming today, scan tuesday next week

crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies,

And what a horrible night it is...... Both Dp and I are sooooooooooooooo nevous. We want to test, but on the other hand we are soo scared! Want to test tonight aswell. Don't know what to do.....

Thanks for your thoughts crazybabe. How the injections going? Hope you're having a better time of them than I did. i seemed to have kept hitting blood vessels and had some humdingers for bruises.

Elaine and Nikki - Hope you both have really nice times away.

Kara - This acupuncture seems to be doing the trick for you. Sounds like a big one next week then. Hope Cardiff goes well tomorrow for you and Luke. Let me know how you get on.

Luke -    Hope Kara thoroughly spoils you.

Right just going to do a little dance for myself:

[fly]     [/fly]

SPk to you all tomorrow.
Bye bye for now
xx


----------



## elemnat

*NICOLA, cant stop thinking about you hun. hoping and praying that this is your time. sending all my love to you and Chris at this nerve wrecking time. *

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

as elaine says hunni

you are in my thoughts......


----------



## nicola.t

[fly]Just wanted to say that we got a    this morning. Came up loud and clear.[/fly]

we have  we have  We are walking round with grat big  on our faces. Never thought I'd see this day.

Thank you to all of you for your help and support. You have been my lifelines.

Spk to you all later.

Lots of love
Nicola xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh bless you! congrats to you and DH


----------



## kara76

that is fab news

well done both, i just knew you would get a bfp

omg this is so exciting


----------



## crazybabe

hi Nicola

Congratulations to you both, i am so pleased for you both    .  Did you suffer with headaches during stimming, i have got bad headaches the last two days on day 3 of stimming today, also came out in a shin rash this morning on my tummy, neck, back etc, maybe a allergy as i suffer with loads of allergies i hope its not a side effect from the fert drugs, i suffer with Eczema too so perhaps its that too that have flared up.

I am so pleased for you both, you deserve it.

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

long post coming

THURSDAY 25TH OCTOBER the follow up

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DH

on to the follow up, well we are both over the moon with the follow up, we met with the main con and the head embryolist first i will go through the questions


1.Is there anything we can do to help us succeed on our next attempt?

this will be answered as we go through them but yes

2. Any drugs that may help us succeed? Steriods?

yes you can try steriod this cycle 

3. Will I taking clexane on our next attempt?

yes

4. I am having acupuncture is this a good thing?

yes it is proven to help with blood flow to the uterus and also with staying postive

5. Could natural killer cells be an issue for us?

possible, she went into good and bad killer cells but the steriods will help this , if there is an issue

6. Can I have my prescription as my GP is funding this cycle of drugs?

yes.....the gp's now have it and i collect the drugs on monday

7. Can I start in Jan for ec/et around the second week in Feb?

yes.....dr on around the 3rd jan baseline the 8th and ec 25th feb omg

8. What are our chances of success?

50%, the clinics current rates are 54%, she said its like flipping a coin with us and that we have the same chance as on the first cycle

9. If my clipped tube fills with fluid will it be drained?

only if it is causing pain

10. Would my clipped tube cause any problem, can it contract the uterus to expel the embryos?

no this does not happen

11. What is best after transfer? Rest or work?

its up to me what ever makes me feel most confident

12. Are they any tests we can can to find out why it isn’t working?

no or they would be doing them, but they are gona do day 3 fsh and thriod


Lyndon Embryologist

1. What was the quality of the eggs and the sperm?

excellent

2. How were our embryos last fresh cycle?

fantasic ( his words ) 2 were put back 1 was a 8.1 and was a 7.9, they were the best he has ever seen, text book embryos and he would have said that a pregnancy should have happened

3. How did they thaw?

2 thawed well but with freezing an embryo can look fine but be damged that why they have changed to Vitrification,

vitrification is as good as fresh

4. How do you grade the embryos? Do you use ges?

they use ges but in a different way, they grade number on cells, shape and fragmention, our were scored very high 

5. Is blastocyst transfer a good option for us?

yes, i told him i felt nervous about having none to transfer and he said with embryos like ours that is ver very unlikely

6. What day would ec/et fall on if we went for blastocyst transfer?

same, they would open at the weekend as someone is always there

7. Would someone check on them over the weekend when clinic is closed?

yes

8. How many good quality embryos would we need to go for blastocyst?

if we have the same quality as last time he would want 3 prefect on day 3, this way 1 is pretty much a cert...more would be better, he like to get 10 eggs at ec

9. Would the final choice be made on day 3?

yes


10. Would you freeze any suplus blastocyst?

yes they can Vitrification the no transferred one

11. Would assisted hatching be an option?

yes


12. Is assisted hatching done with a laser or acid?

he preffers acid as he doesn't like the idea of a laser heating the cells, but if we want it done by laser he can

13. Are they any tests we can can to find out why it isn’t working?

the con said i could again have my ovary freed but sod that lol as they only got 3 eggs from that side anyway its just very hard to reach

so we have a plan.

the plan can change and we can change to blastos if we want but here is the plan

THE PLAN


DR in jan around the 3rd with baseline on the 8th feb...due to work, so need to call the clinic with decmeber af.

ec is pencilled in for the 25th feb and we have decided on assisted hatching and any sulplus to be Vitrificated ( type of freezing ) and if needed we could take these to blasto for a bro or sister ( good pma lol )

the embryolist asked me to email him when we are coming for our baseline so he knows im having a cycle before ec, that way he will see he before ec etc to have a chat and if i ave any question i may email him direct, he said i am the most knowledgable patient and do i what a job lol bless him , he said knowledge is power and that is something i say ALOT

it was all very very postive so here i am 10 weeks til dr 

omg


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya girls,

Kara - that is excellent news hun about your treatment. definately sounds like a plan to me!! They must love it when you come with all thoses questions.

Crazybabe - Unfortunately I did suffer with a migrane. I think Kara suffered with headaches too, I think  How's the rash babe? It may be worth giving your clinic a call to check that out before the weekend.
The joys of fertility drugs eh?

Catch up with you all soon.
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya Ladies
Nicola
As I said this morning WELDONE!! Barry and I are so thrilled for you both, you so deserve this baby. Now make sure you still take it easy, I know what your like. And if Chris wants to wait on you hand and foot LET HIM .

kARA  - Wow Kara what a list. God your good . Roll on those 10 weeks!!

Craztbabe Sorry the drugs don't seem to be agreeing with you hun, not too long to go with them now 

Elaine Hi ya Hun. Hope your trip home went smoothly. The whole 7 hours of the travel here went so quickly, mainly as I slept most of it . Have a fab time and enjoy your daughters birthday.

Well As you can See I'm back home in freezing cold yorkshire. I'm off shopping tomow and cant wait, decent shops at last! I'm going out tomorrow night with some girlfriends, Barry and Mum babysitting so fingers crossed I don't get too drunk . I have warned Barry he has to get up with Darcey through the night and the following morning so I should get a lie in to.

Better go but I'll chat later

Take care all

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

I rang the clinic this afternoon, i think it is my eczema starting to flare up with the treatment as hormones are all over the place aren't they, Caru said it is fine with the headaches and rash, and to try and put up with it otherwise they could cancel the treatment, i don't want to cancel the treatment so i will of course put up with all the discomfort, as you said not long now i got scan nect tuesday morning and hopefully a few days leter for ec.

How are you feeling

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls, from lovely Plymouth

Nicola I'm just sooo pleased for you both. Felt like an expectant father this morning!!! Everytime I think of you i get a big grin on my face (could be wind!) but you enjoy it hun.

Crazybabe stimming is a real pain isnt it. i too had major headaches even though I drank loads of water. You can take paracetamol it may help. but just think it's working.

NIKKI enjoy your night out, and have a few bevvies for me.

Kara wow you know how to do a list!!! 

Just trying to settle Alfie so better go.
Elaine x


----------



## kara76

me drifting


----------



## nicola.t

Is that you driving the blue car? Must cost you a fortune in tyres, etc!

Really stupid question. But how far gone am i? Do I count from day eggs fertilized?


----------



## kara76

yeah thats me....lol

when was ec?

i think you are 5 weeks on monday.....is monday 3 weeks since ec?if so then yep


----------



## nicola.t

Morning,

Yeah e/c was 3 weeks ago this Monday coming. How do you work it out? Chris reckons you only work it out from when sperm and egg fertilize. I'm confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

you will be 5 weeks tomorrow hun

in natural pregnancy you go from the last af.....chris is right in a way but he needs to add 14days lol

5 weeks hunni


----------



## nicola.t

He still disagrees with you....... men eh? always think they're right!


----------



## kara76

how far does chris think you are 3 weeks tomorrow?lol bless he is wrong though


----------



## elemnat

Morning oh *PREGNANT ONE!!!*, yes that's you NICOLA!! When working out your dates, they going back 2 weeks from ec. Dont ask why, If you conceive natually the doc would ask you for the first day of your last period, and same with tx, even though you didnt have af leading up to ec, you would've done in theory. Does that make any sense at all??

kara wow you like making a mess with those tires. My daughters boyfriend's into things like that - not my cup of tea I'm afraid. Have enough trouble going in a straight line!!!

well bit damp here in Plymouth today. Forgot to tell you about the meet at my place last week, 2 girls I cycled with came round. One was from Neath, and the other was staying in St Brides, (on holiday from Dorset), they brought their little boys with them. Got a lovely photo of the 3 boys together, a little ICSI gang, sooo cute. We'd never met before but it was just like having mates round for coffe. Was a lovely day.

well dd has just made my lunch so off to stuff my face

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Well hello Ladies

Were having a fab time here in Yorkshire but back home tomorrow, it's gone so fast!  Were back up again in Dec for sisters birthday and Christmas so not too long to go really.
As for my night out I had a fab time, I did get a little tiddly but not drunk, god im good. 

Nicola  Hello lovely pregnant lady, how are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet? The girls are right about how far gone you are too.

Elaine - Hows your jollies going? Did your daughter have a lovely birthday?

Crazybabe - Hows everything with you? Sorry but a bit lost with where you are with your treatment at the mo with not being on here for a while, hope all's going well though.

Kara -  How are you hun? Have you had any more accu sessions?

Well gona go. I have a nice hot bath waiting for me so chat later. - WHENS THE NEXT MEET UP?

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

I got my follie scan tomorrow morning at 8am, hopefully got some nice follies growing, EC is planned for week commencing 05th November, won't be long now, trying so hard to stay positive, i really hope it all works this time, it is my DH birthday tomorrow i would of loved to be able to tell him i was pregnant, never mind maybe soon hey!!!

How are you getting on?

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

Morning ladies,

It seems really strange you guys calling pregnant lady..... It really hasn't sunk in. Chris has to tell me off because I keep doing things that I shouldn't be doing. Can someone please write it down on here how they work out how far gone I am so Chris can read it for himself as he soooooo doesn't believe me and is convinced i am only 3 weeks gone. Am feeling ok apart from gaining weight pretty fast and having trapped wind!!!!!!!!!

Crazybabe I hope you have loads of nice juicey follicles today. Not long to go now! Happy birthday to your d/h by the way. It was my d/p birthday yesterday I think i gave him the best birthday present on Thursday.

Nikki really glad you had a lovely few days away. We will all have to catch up this week as i sadly go back to work on Monday...... Oh my god that'll be strange.

Elaine OHHHHH where are you oh elder one?? hahahahahaha... Hope your having a lovely time and that Sean has finished all of the jobs by the time you get home.

Kara How's it going? Hope work is keeping you out of mischief!!!!!!!! 

Right I shall sign off for now and look back on later!
Love nicola xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

Scan went fine, i am having my dosage of puregon upped though as i had 2 8m follies on rights side and a few small and a few on left i think the leading follicle was 12mm, so clinic ringing me this afternoon to tell me what dosgae to use from today got another scan friday morning then prob EC Wednesday.  Endrometrium fine.

Love to all

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

hi all

my last day in lovely sunny Plymouth (boo hoo) so out for a meal this evening, taking Alfie with us. Could be fun.

Nicola this is a message for the expectant daddy, yes that you CHRIS!!

Ok here's a bit of lady talk for you............. natural conception happens at ovulation, that's normally 2 weeks after a period. Doctors always, (and i mean always!) ask when your last period was (well not you, as that would be a miracle if you had a period!) as they say this is DAY 1 of the pregnancy and work your due date out from that day. BUT your due date IS only a guide as giving birth 2 weeks either side of the due date is normal. So listen to us very wise woman and believe us when we say say (or shout) "CHRIS YOU ARE WRONG AND WE ARE RIGHT!)

Nicola, hope he listens!! 

Nikkiglad you had a good time a home. it just goes too fast doesnt it. 
Emma & Natalie are coming up to us for xmas. Emma started her new job yesterday, still with the NHS, she wasnt a happy bunny when she got home, nobody spoke to each other in the office all day and just grunted at her when she was introduced to them. She was soo looking forward to it, but went in today really down in the dumps  told her to give it time, but knowing her I bet she'll start looking for another job today.

KARA hows you hun, busy at work?? How long did it take you to learn to do that thing in your car? I'd be tooo scared to do anything like that!!

Crazybabe the increase in doseage should get those follies growing big and strong. Hope you're still drinking lots of water, and keep thinking about big strong happy eggs. Hope you wear orange knickers to your scans!!! 

RIght girls important subject coming up........*MEET UP*, yes we do need to get together, and arange a meet up for xmas, be nice to get the fellas along too. Where can we go? We all have our taxi sorted already, *NICOLA* as no drinking for you this xmas hun!!! hee hee!

well Alfie's just woke have to go

Elaine xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

No i haven't been able to find any orange knickers anywhere so i wore a orange top instead under my works uniform    yes hopefully the increase in dosage will make my follies grow big and strong wiating for call off caru now.

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

crazy any news?

well girls im off next wedneday and thursday if thats any good, but wednesday would ahve to be 1 ish as i have acupucutre.

i now have the drugs in my fridge but forgot to pick up needles what a plonkers.

im still practicing in my car and still have loads to learn


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies,

Can I just say:

HAPPY HALLOWEEN...​
How are we all today? I hope that everyone has arrived back safe from their journeys away.

No news to report from this end. Everything going well (I think). Looking forward to the scan on the 15th though, Seems an age away.

As for a meet I am back to work on Monday guys so it'll have to be this week or any weekend of course.

Spk soon
Nicola xx


----------



## Tan1982

hi nicola,

im having my first scan on the 15th november too? i got my   on 28th oct. how do you feel? i dont feel pregnant at all, im sooooooo nervous for the scan until i see the baby i wont believe it.

tanya xx

happy halloween


----------



## nicola.t

Can't believe that just wrote a post and lost it, here we go again.......

Hiya Tanya,

Congratulations on your  !!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy hun.

Like you I still can't believe it and won't I think until we go for scan and see it on the screen for myself.

Where did you have treatment? I'm at the LWC, Swansea.

Catch up soon, Nice meeting u.

Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Afternoon girls

TANYA welcome. And congrats on your BFP. 

NIC wow 2 of you scanning on the 15th how spooky?

Talking of spooky, it was my dd (NAtalies's) 20th birthday yesterday,Halloween a TRUE witch. Befor you say anything Nicola, yes she's just like her mum!!

Found some lovely wallpaper in Plymouth b & q, but had to phone loads of stores in Wales before tracking one down which stocks it!! just reminded me we do live at the end of the world!! 

Alfie's got a 2nd tooth now, and into laughing at himself. Went to Tesco this morning it takes ages now, as he insists on shouting to people (usually women!!) to get their attention then we have spend ages whilst they have a chat!! God he's soooo like his father - a real big flirt!!

I'm free tomorrow if anybody wants to meet. 

Have taken Neha to the vets to be spayed so hope Bob-Dog doesnt become tooo much of a nurse Nancy towards her adn gives her a bit of space. I'll have to try to persuade Alfie not to chase her around the room too. Think i maybe having fun!

Will be back later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Evening!!!

Gosh I've been busy today.... my mum came down and helped us rip the kitchen out. Its all done now ready for new one to arrive and be fitted.

I'm free tomorrow if anyone wants to meet.

Catch you later!

Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya ladies

Well we got home safe and sound. I have had a lovely time but looking forward to going back for sisters Birthday and Xmas.

Tanya - Hello hunny and welcome to this thread. Congratulations on your wonderful news.

Nicola - How are you feeling? I hope you didn't do any of the ripping out of the kitchen! I f you did you wont half get your wrists slapped of us girls . Did Chris read what the girls said about how far your gone? Why do men think there experts in this area . We ladies do know a thing or two about our bodies and dates 

Elaine - Hi ya hun, I'm pleased you had a nice time with your daughters. I'm trying to get Barry to wall paper some of our walls but hes having none of it, he likes paint, well he doesn't like putting up wall paper more like 

Kara - Hope your well Hun, whats all this business with your car then? Do you do stunts or something?

Crazy babe - Hope Allis well with you hunny, how are you feeling with all the drugs?

If your going to meet tomorrow can some one give me a txt and let me know times. Ive got Barry's son and his pal here tomorrow so might not be able to make it but I would try .

Talking of meet ups, who fancies a night on the tiles? I have one night out and have got the taste back for it . Elaine Barry said he would run you home after as we thought transport might be a nightmare for you what with Sir Alfie being in bed and all. Let me know what you think girl's, we could even organise it as are Xmas do? 

Well better go, bottles to sterilise and all that

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

god press ones wrong button on here and it all disappears, just done a nice long one poo!!!

NICOLA you almost gave me heart failure, hope you supervised and didnt touch the kitchen. PG ladies watch and instruct.....they DONT touch!!! 

NIKKI that's lovely of Barry to offer me a lift. ( saw Big cook little cook the other day......has Barry got a twin??) let's get this night out sorted....nice meal (as somebody we know cant drink!! but she could hold our bags as we stumble all over the place!!) if we're talking night out for xmas only nights I cant do are 14th and 19th Dec. (Sean's work party and oh my god the village girls night out!!!!) Unless i do have the (.)(.) done b4 xmas, have consultation on 14th Nov AHHHH!  

Now where the happening place around here for a buzzing night out, or am I confusing this place with somewhere else

hi to everybody, gotta dash Alfie's just stunk the room out, BADLY!!!

Elaine (with a peg on her nose!) x


----------



## nikkij

Oh Elaine, I cant wait to tell Barry what you said about Big Cook Little Cook. Barry has a picture of Big cook on his office door     Why cant I have a boyfriend who looks like George Clooney instead of someone who works on a kids TV programme  Saying that I would love Barry no mater what he looked like.

So nights out - I'm away from DEC 14th till after Christmas, so can we please have Xmas night out before then? 

We still have to have a night out in November anyway - a practise run 

Have to say im interested to hear about the (.) (.) job. I would love one but Barry says he likes smaller (.) (.), good job really  . I think hes just not willing to pay out the money for them 

Got to go Darcey is waking up

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies,

OHHH my God, I'm tired today after going back to work after 5 wks off....

Anyway, thanks for the advice over the weekend guys seems to have worked and it has stopped for now though forgot to phone clinic today to check whether it was normal or not, so will phone tomorrow defo as have a few other thongs need to ask them.

Did we all have a nice weekend?

Get back on here ladies and talk to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..

xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi Nicola

Im so pleased your feeling ok. Let us know how you get on with hospital tomorrow.


----------



## Tan1982

Hi girls thanks for all you congrats, ive been a little worried over the weekend ive had a sore stomach as if ive done 200 sit ups at the gym. i phoned caru and they said its prob from the trauma of ec and the drugs so im going for a scan in the morn just to check things out. i dont feel pregnant at all but im new to this so i dont know should i be feeling anything. i have also been trying to work out how far gone i am, if you go by my last period which was 21st sept that means im 6wks and 3 days is taht right?



love tanya xx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

nicola what did hospital say

tanya good luck

you may have dr for longer, you need to go from ec and add 14 days, so if you 3 weeks from ec that means your 5 weeks etc etc

im finding it a little hard atm to come on this section as im the only one who isn't pregnant.has baby, i thought i would be honest and im so happy for you nicola and tanya.

i know you understand and i will love to here all your news

god have i been too honest sorry

anyway nicola getting back to work will be a little hard, im gona txt you now lol


----------



## nicola.t

,

First things first:
Tanya WHY ON EARTH ARE YOU DOING SIT UPS MY LOVELY...... YOU SHOULD APPARENTLY BE RESTING!!!!!! Though if your like me then I can't sit still long enough or if a do a fall asleep haha!!

As for date the other girls will be able to tell you more as they told me. According to them I am 6weeks and 1 day and let me tell you....... sickness has arrived. Why do these things happen

Kara I totally understand where your coming from, like I told you this morning. Please keep in touch you have been such a rock. Your time will come I promise.     for you x

Nikki and Elaine Thanks for the advice over the weekend. It worked. Phoned clinic today and they said exactly what you said, brown is good and as long as nothing changes, everything cool. Have tried getting a Dr.s appointment as during the day I seem to get an uncomfortable feeling  in my back (RH side) like its in my kidney. But gonna wait until next week now.

crazybabe Where have you gone babe. Stimming going ok?

How did everyone's dogs like the fireworks? Hooch hated them and they were still going off tonight. His poor heart was racing.

Right going for a shower.
night, night.
xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

How are you feeling, i went for job interview today and guess what got the job,        , 2nd follie scan went fine on monday, got 8 follies nice sizes, i did the final HDC jab last night at 10pm and my EC in tomorrow morning i have to be at caru for 9 and EC is at 9:45.

Hope it all works this time.

crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Good evening Ladies

Well Ive had a mad few days, I always seem to be rushing around. Darcey had her 3rd lot of jabs today, my poor little baby she didn't half cry . Thankfully she seemed to get over it quickly this time. We'll just have to see how she fettles over the next few days now.

Cara Oh Cara Hun, my heart really does go out to you. I can remember just how painful it was when we were going through the treatment and it seemed every where we turned there were pregnant ladies or babies. Were always here for you love, so get as much off your chest as you want to, hopefully your time wont be too far away now 

 Nicola  Hi ya Hun. Thats a Good sign that the morning sickness has kicked in, hopefully it wont be too bad. Even now certain smells can still make me heave, but it wont last too long hunny (hopefully).
I hope your taking it easy at work as well!! You need to make sure work is going to do a risk assessment on you and you must have a quiet place where you can sit or rest during your breaks.
I think what Tanya was saying was she felt like she had done sit ups not that she had - I hope she didn't anyway or she will get a telling off from all us FF ladies 

[color=green]Crazybabe[/color] Well done on getting your job Hun      .
Good luck with your e/c tomorrow, it looks like you've got some good size follies there. 

Tanya How are you hunny? About feeling pregnant I didn't actually start to feel pregnant until my tummy started to get bigger. It was only because of the morning sickness that I had the reminder thet I was actually pregnant.As for your due date Cara is right just count back 14 days from e/c.

Elaine How are you Hun? Hows gorgeous Sir Alfie? Are you going to mother and toddlers tomorrow? If you are we'll see you there. I'm going to try and be good tomorrow and walk (well i hope to)

Better get off

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## Tan1982

hi girls thanks for all your advice

Nicola= no i haven't been doing sit ups hun thats just  what my stomach feels like as if Ive done 200 sit ups.

i went for my scan today it as kind of an emergency scan just to put my mind at rest. the nurse said i wont see a heartbeat but guess what i did, it was sooooooooooooooo lovely to see my bubs for the first time. also the reason for my sore stomach is my ovaries are massive and thats whats causing me to feel sore they said its nothing at all to worry about. phew. i can finally have a good nights sleep now ive been sooooooooooooo worried. 

how is everybody alse?

tanya xxx


----------



## nikkij

Hi Tanya

Thats fantastic news that all is well, I'm really chuffed for you. Its the most amazing sight in the world isn't it. Did they give you a print out of the scan?

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Help me pleaseeeeeeeeeee......... morning sickness, more like all day sickness!!!! Have not managed to keep any food or drink down today. I feel rough!!  

Crazybabe Well done on the job. Whats it doing? I hope that e/c went well for you today. Got all fingers and toes crossed for you.

Nikki Brave Darcey, she's done good. And I'm sure she enjoyed all the cuddles afterwards from you and Barry.

Tanya i'm glad you hadn't actually done all those sit ups I think we were all ready to tell you off. Your so luck already having your scan. I have another week as you know, and its going so slow! How many weeks are you then?

Elaine How's the op plans going? When you getting them done? You'll be the envy of Llangwm!!!!! How's my boy doing? keeping u busy i hope.

Kara Speak to you soon on msn babe.

Urgent message::::::::

Please, please, please can we meet soon!!


----------



## kara76

hiya all

feeling very good today after acu and a new hair cut........

nicola sorry to hear your feeling so sick try and see it as a good thing.....

we need a meet up but when, im working all weekend


----------



## kara76

forgot to say thank for understanding my last post

ps no more negative kara must be postive lol


----------



## nicola.t

Thats the girls Kara!!!!!!!!!

New hair - must take photo and show on ******** along with your clingfilm photos lol xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Nicolat they said i will be 6wks this Friday but i make myself 6wks and 1 day but i suppose they are the experts. How far gone are you? Ive still got my scan booked for next Thursday 15th but i went earlier because i was worried about my sore stomach but it was just my massive ovaries and its nothing to worry about they said, which was alot of my mind.

hows everybody elso doing?

Tanya xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello girlie's

Nicola - Ahhh hun, the sickness will pass(eventually)I know it sounds mad but have you found eating helps to pass the sickness? Try eating plain biscuits or anything you fancy really. Apparently ginger is supposed to be good so ginger biscuits is another one. In my case only chocolate helped  . At one point certain smells made me feel really sick, even Barry's mums perfume. We used to let her know when we were coming to see them so she wouldn't put any perfume on (how bad is that the poor women)

Crazy babe - I hope e/c went well today, I'm also interested in what your new job is but thats because I'm dead nosey. 

Tanya - How are you feeling hun? Hope the pain has started to subside a little. I suffered from mild ohhs when first pregnant and I know how painful that could be be.

Any way meet up please ladies!!!!!!!!!! Shall we book a meal or something or just a night on the tiles? Sorry Nicola, crazybabe and Tanya but no drinky poos for you three

Elaine -  Hows the house coming along? WE missed you today at mother and toddlers, Dacey missed her boyfriend trying to pinch her socks and give her bear hugs.
I might be near your village on Friday afternoon if you fancy us popping in to say hello?

Better go dead late and miss Darcey will be up for her feed soon

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

hiya nikki

EC went well out of 7 follies i had 6 eggs  they have changed cycle to isci now because embryologist said to me and DH that the sperms weren't swimming as fast as he would of liked, but still fine and to maximise our chances of fertilization would we give our consent to use icsi instead of ivf, so keeping everything crossed ready for the call this morning, trying to stay positive, did tou have icsi or ivf.

The new job is working for the local council in HR department, have had 2 lots of good luck with job and ec so hoping today will be the 3rd.

how are you feeling hun.

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls,

sorry havent been on in a few days. Been a little mad here. Took 2 1/2 days to put the new wooden floor down, soooo noisey doing it too!! Alfie & I were stuck upstairs!!! Just managed to get laptop connected again, took ages.....so have lots to catch up with on here, so lets give it a go......

KARA now dont you think twice about not being on here, we're here to help you hun, and this thread looks as if its becoming the luckiest one going. We know what you're going through so stay here and let us help you, (now you've been told by the old wise one, you better listen girl!!!)

*CRAZYBABE* ec sounding good, hope the orange is out in force in your household, get dp to wear something on his head overnight, wont do anything but will definately give YOU a giggle!!! Alfie's a ICSI baby, so hoping for another Welsh Icsi on here.  

NICOLA ohhhh morning sickness, I wasnt too bad on Alfie, BUT on NAtalie, sorry to tell you I was sick until about 3 days befor I had her. Try eating little and often rather than proper big meals, I kept ginger biscuits beside my bed for first thing in the morning. I had a big prob with toothpaste too. Hopefully it'll pass in a few weeks, keep to plain food. As i remember things I tried i'll post them to you. How's the kitchen going??

TANYA glad the scan put your mind at ease. Now you mentioned 'bubs', so does that mean you saw 2?? hope you're enjoying your new job?

Last but not least...........NIKKI sorry we missed mums & tots, they didnt leave until gone 2!!!
Now let me check my diary for Friday....ummm as usual nothing planned, we'd love a visit anytime.... if you txt me if you're coming I'll txt you directions. (you just want to slide across the wooden floor dont you!!! Alfie goes at some speed on it!)

Sean's doing the new skirting boards over the weekend, then just a couple of weeks till the fire arrives, yippee!!!

WEll Alfie's done sooo many 'new' things this last week, (must be the Plymouth air he had!) he's sayind 'daddy' to Sean, which is lovely, and we both had tears in our eyes. *BUT..*I'm teaching him to say 'Daddy DID it!!' as his first sentence!!!! He's started giggling at things, tv and toys. Recognised his name for the first time, roll's his arms to sing 'wheels on the bus', screams at the right place on 'roll roll roll the boat. He's just so clever!!! WEll enough of Sir Alfie, lets talk about me (hee hee) Girl from dancing keeps trying to persuade me to do the show, but saw a routine a couple of the other girls are doing(last night at class) and oh dear, think alot of practice is needed. Sean's worried about drunks in Milford on a sat night, think she's organised it badly to be honest, if she wants to promote it as a fitness thing it needs to be held elsewhere. The guys using fitting the floor wanted to use the garage (AHHHH!!! oh no hiden toy, i thought!!!) the young guy who opened the garage door thought it was a LIGHT STAND, bless, very sheltered in this part the world!!)

well I've rattled on enough for now, (can you tell I've been alone with no adult company for a few days??)

love to all

elainex


----------



## nicola.t

Evening one and all!!

Well sickness a little better today - though kids were baking cakes today and the smell of cakes being cooked made me run straight to the toilet and vomit. So no am off cakes!! Don't know how much longer though i'm going to be able to keep it from the rest of the school as someone is going to walk in to the toilet and hear me.  

Tanya - going on what the girls told me to do on here, i am 6wks 4days. And as soon as I hit 6wks the sickness kicked in. Its going to be a long 12weeks!!!!!!

Crazybabe - Excellent news on the egg front. Go for it girl! When's transfer?

Nikki - Thanks for the advice hun, am trying out different things so hopefully will find things that prevent me from feeling so rough. Just seen some recent photos of Darcey on barry;s ********. How cute she is.

Elaine - Fancy you chickening out of a performance... thought better of you woman!  Thought you would have given the floor fitters a private showing to help pay for your fire place!!!!!!   
I can't believe how much alfie is changing, talking aswell, if he's like his mother he'll never shut up.

Kara - my little chickadee!!!!

Whats everyone upto on Saturday? Anyone fance meeting for a coffee somewhere? Got workmen here so would love to be able to get out of the house for a bit.

Catch up soon no doubt!


----------



## crazybabe

hi nicola

Had call this morning from embryologist they could only inject 5 out of the 6 eggs (icsi) as the 6th egg weren't ripe, but good news out of the 5 eggs 4 fertilized so ET tomorrow morning at 11.00, hope thay are good quality embies and they stick, will be dreading the 2ww i so hope after all has gone so positive that i get a bfp.

Sorry your still feeling sickly hun.

love
crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

Crazybabe,

Thats excellent hun, all the best for tomorrow babe have everything crossed for you. then you too can enjoy the delights that i am discovering.

spk tomorrow
nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Nicola saturday could be a good day to meet as Sean will be busy-bee doing skirting boards. So where and when??

*Crazybabe* eggcellant result you got today. So lets hope they have a night of developing well. Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you   
short & sweet tonight, catch you all tomorrow

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya ladies

Sorry this only a short and sweet message as I'm shattered.

Crazybabe - Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.x

Elaine - I will hopefully be able to make it to yours for about 2ish on Friday if your still OK with us popping in. I'll give you a text in the morning if thats OK?

Nicola -   So remember how your feeling hunny but it will pass at some point. Just think of the sickness as a good sign.

Cara - Hope your feeling OK hun  

Tanya - I hope your feeling OK. I have been meaning to ask you where are you from?

Sorry girls cant make Saturday as Little brother and his girlfriend are arriving Sat morning.Have fun though

Chat tomorrow, Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

Had ET the four embies were all 4 cells, which is very good, they going to confirm it is writing, 2 embies now on board, test day is Sunday 25th Nov, i'm dreading the 2ww, and i am not buying any preg tests until day before as i know what i'm like.

Hope your ok

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

*CRAZYBABE.............* oh hun well done, now you be a good incubator and do as you're told. NO housework, STAY AWAY FROM THE VAC!!! rest up over next few days, and be pampered. Keep drinking the water. Lots of warming foods, but not spicy. We're with you all the way. I know this 2ww is hell, but you can rant and rave at us as much as you want to.  

ok girls, important date for ALL your diaries......*FRIDAY 7th DECEMBER* all will be revealed, but make sure you're free that night. (Nic.....no I'm not giving a private show!!  ) Nikki will tell you all....

well best go and look busy as Seans already made a start on the skirting boards, busy man!!!

Nicola if you fancy meeting just txt me, could meet at Hilton Court if easier??

Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

Thanks hun for all your support, i have been positive all the way through and good results, lets hope the final result is positive too.

Hope your ok.

love
crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

Evening all,

How's the weekend been for everyone? I've had a nice chilled weekend and luckily as a result, sickness not been too bad.

Carzybabe - How's it going? I hope that you are putting your feet up and not doing any housework.... Sending lots of positive thoughts your way hun.       

Elaine - Has Sean finished all his DIY jobs? If he has can you send him my way as my kitchen liiks like a bomb has hit it and its going to be like that now until my bro starts work on the 23rd!!!! Sorry about yesterday, but just couldn't face driving anywhere. If your around, I will try and call in on the way home from work this week.

Nikki - Oh to be so popular. You always seem to have guests. Hope you had a good one.

I'm intrigued by the way...... please reveal what is happening on fri 7th dec. Is it big boob day??

Only 4 days to go ladies until I get to see bubs on the screen and then realise that this is really happening, though the sickness is a bit of a give away!!

right, best go and attemp to cook some food for Chris. Chat soon.
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

hi girls

Nicola dont worry about leaving me on my own Saturday   (only joking) , Alfie and I had to spend the day upstairs out of Seans way. But skirting boards finished, he's doing the false chimney breast next weekend.

Talking of false breasts    we're off to Cardiff this Wednesday for consultation and we'll find out when we can blow them up!!!   

short and sweet tonight, off for a lovely bath

catch you tomorrow
Elaine


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but were so busy here at the mo.

Crazy babe - I hope your doing as Nicola said and your resting up.

Nicola - hows are you hunny? Pleased the sickness is subsiding a little for you.

Elaine - Oh good luck for tomorrow hun, I'm getting really jealous now. I will have to resort to the socks back in my bra when I go out with you now 

Kara - Hows every thing with you hun? Hope works going ok.

Tanya - How are you hunny? Have you started with the morning sickness yet?

About 7th Of December ...... Thats are Christmas night out girls. Hopefully everyone can make that date if not we'll have to jig the dates around.

Sorry this is short and sweet but were about to go out so chat later

Nikki


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Nikkij

No i haven't had any morning sickness, iv been feeling sick but in the nights not the morning. Is it normal not to have morning sickness? I know it sounds silly but i wish i had it. Ive got my scan on thursday 15th i cant wait, also to have another scan pic. 

Tanya xx


----------



## nicola.t

Evening,

Tanya - I don't know about you but part of me is really excitied about my scan on Thurs and part of me is petrified in case there's nothing there. As for the morning sickness, i've had that delight for a week now and its not just in the morning. Its morning, afternoon and evening. Walking around Tesco's last night was no delight let me tell you.

Nikki - Where do you find the time to do all this socialising? Night out? We having a night out? You mean I have to go out and be tea total?Thats quite funny. Where we going anyway?

Elaine - Wow!!!!! big boob day tomorrow then. Cool!!!!!!

Kara - where's my chat buddy gone? Come back, all is forgiven.

Crazybabe - Still resting up? Good. Have you taken the two weeks off? I think the 2ww is the hardest part out of all the treatment.

Well i officially live in building site. Yeah I know you all though I lived in a nice little housing estate, but you were wrong. My house is a bomb. I hate it like this. Only another 2weeks or so until it is all back to normal - I hope!!!!

not much else happening.
Spk soon 
Nicola xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

Yes i'm still resting, i had a sick note off my GP yesterday for this week, il goo back next week as long as i feel up to it, i wish test day would hurry up only day 4 today.  I am still keeping positive though as much as i can, just every niggle i get i hope and pray that embies are still there growing strong.
how are you keeping, did you have any symptoms on your 2ww.

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA I remember how I felt leading up to the first scan, knowing that it could be an empty sack, its just awful waiting, my stomach and head were all over the place, but just relax (oh yeh!! i hear you say) but with the sickness you been having (oh how lucky ) it's all good signs.

Tanya whoever called it morning sickness never suffered from it, so must've been a MAN!! In the beginning on my 2nd one it was worse in the evening, but progressed to all day!!

*CRAZYBABE* it's really hard these 2 weeks, and every single niggle means something.....doesnt it?? Hang in there, try not to test early and keep those positive thoughts going   

KARA where are you busy at work or out playing in the car??

NIKKIhows the beautiful Princess doing? (Darcy not you!!) Alfie's glued to...big cook little cook 

His new carseat arrived today, I got it from Kiddicare.com only ordered yesterday morning and it arrived this morning, and no postage charge and £20 cheaper than anywhere else, so if you have to buy anything worth looking on there. And Alfie's got his first big box to play with, which is going down well.

Well off to see the man in Cardiff today about 2 new BIG puppies!! will let you know how it goes.

off to feed the monster, its pasta today yum yum

Catch you later Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

Glad Alfie likes his new carseat, il have to have a look there, I'm ok still taking things easy, this 2ww is driving me crazy, only day 5 today too after et, when are these embies supposed to implant, did you get any symptoms at this stage, i got a lovely cough,but won't take anything in case it does amy harm.

How are you feeling.

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

hiya all

nicola loads of luck hun for tomorrow but you won't need it

sorry girls i have been so busy time is flying

had acupuncture again today and love if, af is due and im gona have fsh done then

so elaine what size? jordon?


----------



## elemnat

*size 'FF' here we come *

well i'm all booked in for 4th Dec, looks like i'l aiming at 'D's, should keep somebody happy   , hopefully I'll be fine for the 7th, but they'll be even bigger as still a little swollen.

[glow=red,2,300]Tanya & Nicola[/glow]
hope both of your scans went ok, cant wait to hear.

*CRAZYBABE.....keep positive. some poeple get little signs, others dont. There's no set rule on this I'm afraid. You can read something into every niggle. Some of the girls I cycled with got swollen/veiny boobs, I didnt. I did have a very late implantation bleed but not until day 12/13, some girls got a bleed at day 7 others didnt bleed at all and got a +. i felt dizzy too near the end of the 2ww, but that could well have been cuz i was sat on my  for too long and standing up quickly  Its just hard not reading into things. Try to keep your spirits up. *

Nikkiwe'll be at mums & tots next week, back to normal for a coulple of weeks. Took Alfie swimming again this week, god he loves it. Hope you'll be able to take Darcey soon, there was only 2 baby's this week.

having to watch Alfie ALL the time as he's trying to pull himself up, but he insists on using the glass tv stand, so getting rid of it this weekend and putting tv on the wall.
god now he's after the dogs, better go.

elaine x


----------



## Tan1982

hi girls,

my scan was amazing, there it was a strong little heart beat beating away, she measured the baby and he/she was 11.9mm. I'm 7weeks tomorrow. what i found strange though is they haven't given me a EDD, is this normal? Ive got to go back on 29th November for my 9 week scan will they tell me then? Ive still got really enlarged ovaries so they just said take it easy and no heavy lifting. my stomach is huge. how did your scan go Nicola?

love Tanya xx


----------



## elemnat

Tanya its soo lovely having that 1st scan isnt it?? I was given dates but I had my tx in Plymouth.

Nicola WOW I'm speechless!!!

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry didn't get on here last night to update you on scan but we were in total shock and exhausted.

Well after been kept waiting for an hour and a half we eventually got scanned. Almost instantly the nurse went ooooooooohhhhhhh! which obviously caught my attention. When asked why she had done this she replied: ITS TWINS!!!!!!!!!

Me being totally shocked said shut up don't say that. didn't believe it until I saw it for myself. So ladies, scan was fantastic we have non identical twins on board!!! My dates slightly out they told me that i am 6wks 5days today and edd is 5th July. I'd worked out 7weeks but never mind. Allls good.

Wow Elaine - not long girl. You don't hang about do you?

Tanya - really glad your scan went well too.

Will pop back on later.
love nicola xx


----------



## crazybabe

WOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Nicola            

TWINS, that is lovely news babes, i bet you were in total shock, glad things went brill for you, so how many embies did you have on ET, i'm guessing 2, what grades were they, i have twin's in my family so you never know, i wish my test day would hurry up (25th Nov) i am still feeling positive just want to find out now, haven't had any symptoms for a few days, hope that's good news, did you have any symptoms in your 2ww.

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

so chuffed for you hunni, i guessed it could be as you were so ill

fab fab news , you may well find your dates will move a little again......omg lol loads of shopping for you 2 of everything

elaine my mate had hers done and i had to have a feel and they felt really really hard for a few weeks and then went a little softer and omg they are great boobs lol


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya crazybabe - thanks for the congratulations. I had two embryos put back in both of them blasts. I'm so glad we took the gamble.  Twins also run in my family too!!! as for symptoms, i didn't have any and no implantation bleed  either.

Kara - good to see you back babe. So you up for some shopping in the future then lol xx


----------



## nikkij

evening ladies

Nicola - As I said to you on the phone Bloody Brilliant news! I got some strange looks when I got your text about your amazing news as I was stood in Adams and I let out a yell . I was thinking today about when your little    will be born, lovely summer babies.
Ive got a favour to ask.Would you mind popping in to the Bench for me when you have a minute as I left Darcey dried Milk container (its blue with 3 small compartments)there on Wednesday. They said they would keep it there behind the till for me.

Tanya - That first scan is amazing isn't it. You wait until you see the 12 week scan, it'll blow you away.

Crazy babe - How are you holding up hun? The 2 w/w is a nightmare isn't it. I'm sending loads of    your way.

Kara - Pleased  to see you back to. Whats all this about shopping? No one told me about girlie shopping days, I love shopping  

And Elaine - SO Jordan how are you feeling then at the mo? I'm so gonna be like the Trinney now when we all go out  

So any one fancy meeting up for a coffee next week?
Chat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

oh yes lets meet, we have to give nicola's tummy extra rubs and loves.

Sean's got the tape measure out again!!! Tv is now on the wall, putting the frame up tomorrow for false chimney. 

Kara lovely to hear you again, 

feeling a bit low today, poor Natalie (youngest dd) has been really poorly, throwing up through the night and not well at all. Feel awful not being there with her, guess who got the blame......yes Sean.

will catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

Hope your feeling ok, hope your poor DD is feeling better soon, i feel absolutely dreadful, my cold and cough is worse, i started taking my antibiotics yesterday, clinic said they were safe to take, i checked over and over to make sure.  Well it day 7 of my 2ww today, nearly half way there.

Hope your well

crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

So has every one had a nice weekend? We haven't done much at all really just stayed at home and tried to catch up with the house work.
Little miss Darcey is coming on loads, she has now found her voice! My brothers girlfriend has taught her to roar like a lion, how she doesn't have a sore throat I will never know She also likes to hold on to her bottle now when feeding and yesterday she found she had feet so she loves to play with them.

Elaine  - Hows Bob the builder getting on with all your diy
Hopefully we will make it to the swimming session tomorrow. Is there any where safe to leave prams or car seats?

Nicola - How are you my lovely pregnant friend? Have you told work yet about your amazing news? God I'm so pleased for you both.

Tanya - How are you hunny, I bet you cant sop staring at your lovely scan photo. I had mine in a frame by my bed.

Crazy babe - How ya fettling hun,How much longer have you got till test date?

Kara - Every thing OK with you? Are you still going for accu?

Well better get off loads of ironing still needs doing, oh before I forget when are we meeting up? Is the 7th Dec ok for every one and what are we doing? How does a meal sound then a few drinks? Im so going to get sloshed!!!! Sorry those of you who cant drink 

Chat later
Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

nikkij said:


> Good evening ladies
> 
> So has every one had a nice weekend? We haven't done much at all really just stayed at home and tried to catch up with the house work.
> Little miss Darcey is coming on loads, she has now found her voice! My brothers girlfriend has taught her to roar like a lion, how she doesn't have a sore throat I will never know She also likes to hold on to her bottle now when feeding and yesterday she found she had feet so she loves to play with them.
> 
> Elaine  - Hows Bob the builder getting on with all your diy
> Hopefully we will make it to the swimming session tomorrow. Is there any where safe to leave prams or car seats?
> 
> Nicola - How are you my lovely pregnant friend? Have you told work yet about your amazing news? God I'm so pleased for you both.
> 
> Tanya - How are you hunny, I bet you cant sop staring at your lovely scan photo. I had mine in a frame by my bed.
> 
> Crazy babe - How ya fettling hun,How much longer have you got till test date?
> 
> Kara - Every thing OK with you? Are you still going for accu?
> 
> Well better get off loads of ironing still needs doing, oh before I forget when are we meeting up? Is the 7th Dec ok for every one and what are we doing? How does a meal sound then a few drinks? Im so going to get sloshed!!!! Sorry those of you who cant drink
> 
> Chat later
> Nikki
> 
> Hi Nikki
> 
> I have to wait until Bl***y Sunday to do my test, but i will prob do it on Fri or Sat do you think that would be to early, it's driving me insane now as i am thinking positive all i can, i so hope it had paid off and i get my long waited for BFP.
> 
> I keep knicker watching now as i am getting clear CM
> How are you feeling,
> 
> Crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Hi Crazy babe

The 2w/w is a nightmare but if you can help it stay away from the dreaded pee sticks until your test date. The hospital tell you not to test for a reason.
With my first IVF i didn't get any where near my test date but with second IVF i did wait and I'm pleased I did.

I know every day feels like a week at the moment   I'm sending loads     your way.

Take care

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

*CRAZYBABE..........stay away from the pee sticks . Its not long to wait now. It s hard, but as long as you dont test the hope is alive, testing early could give you a false negative and you'll be disheartened, SO DONT DO IT!!!!  lots of love and hugs coming your way hun    *

NIKKI yesterday was fun. Glad Darcey enjoyed her first swim. Those photo's should be great. I've told Sean he has to take Alfie to swim class the day I go for my op, so you'll have to show him the ropes, knowing Sean though he'll just throw Alfie in!!!
Alfie didnt go to bed til 9 last night, was wide awake, then he woke about 4.30 and wouldnt go down, so toke him in with us and he thought he could climb the headboard!!! So today I'm pooped!!

NICOLA how you feeling hun?? Sickness still there?? You take it easy at work, and dont go lifting heavy things.

Kara hows things with you, nice and chilled I hope with all your needle sessions.

Tanya hows you?? hopefully you havent had any sickness. Bet you cant wait for your scan next week.

god its sooo cold in this flipping house. Making a stew for tea, Alfie loves it, at least somebody likes my cooking 

Will catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies,

How are we all? I am rapidly expanding. Outgrowing my clothes like theres no tomorrow.     Sickness still around but having good days and bad days. Got first midwide appointment next wednesday which is exciting.

Crazybabe - You make sure you listen now and stay away from the pee sticks. I know its hard but you can do it.     

Right then ladies whats happening on the 7th? Are we having a meal or a few orange juices? Need to know as need to find something that fits.

No other news from me, Nikki I will get your cup but prob won't be until weekend as they seem to be closed at the mo.

Spk to you all later!
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA were your ears burning yesterday? I was saying to Nik how we were hoping u were ok as you hadnt been on in a few days. Has the tiredness kicked in yet??

The 7th we're hoping to go for a meal, and a few orange juices, I'm hoping that I'll be ok to party as my new puppies are arriving on the 4th!!!

NIKKI thanks for letting me rant yesterday, done me good. Sean's not working Saturday now, think he realised he needs to spend some TIME with us, (especially when I burst into tears!!)

*CRAZYBABE now its not long now, we're talking 3 days, so NO MORE PEE STICKS, you'll get a slapped . I'd get a few more botty bombs as I had to use mine for a few weeks after result (i think?!) *

just a quickie whilst Sir Alfie's asleep, and cuppa waiting for me.....
Big hi to *kara and Tanya*
Elaine xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

Yes i went to my GP this morning to get a script for more botty bombs as hopefully i will need to carry on using them after Sunday, OMG 3 days to go til test day, you prob think i'm weird but i'm going to have luch with a medium today, hopefully she will give me more positive news, i love this kind of thing and it had made me think positive, she is such a lovely lady in her 60's or 70's and she has done a lot of healing work with the sick and she helped with the first IVF baby many years ago.  I have stopped taking the antibiotics now doctor said it would be ok as they were giving me bad upset tummy.

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

crazy where is this lady? i need to see someone like that

how are you all?

nicola omg i bet your growing by the day lol, elaine will catch up with boob size soon lol

niki hope dacey is well


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

Thought I would nip on here quick whilst Darcey pie is having a nap.

Nicola - I'm so pleased you left a message on here yesterday, If you hadn't I was going to call you to make sure you were OK, Jordan 2b (Elaine ) and I were getting a little worried about you. 
So your expanding nicely, I bet you look fabulous 

Elaine - Hun you can rant to me when ever you want    and to be honest you didn't rant at all. Don't forget I'm on your tesco route so pop in and see me anytime, your and Sir Alfie are always welcome... As are all you ladies.
About our night out, will you be well enough? We could always make it the week earlier if you fancy? I know that crazybabe cant make the 7th.

Crazy babe - Well done Hun on staying away from the pee sticks  Only a few more sleeps to go. Good idea to get some more botty bombs.

Kara -  Darcey is doing really well, She went for her first session in the pool on Tuesday and loved it, I cant wait to take her again next week. I agree with you about seeing this physic lady, I love all that stuff.

Tanya - How are you Hun? Hope your feeling OK.

Better go I can hear Princess Darcey stirring.

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

NIKKIweek earlier maybe better, at least i know I'll be able to PARTY HARD!! (yeh like!!! 3 drinks and I'll be on the floor!!) But that's only next FRIDAY, is that ok with everybody

I've never seen a physic before. But MIL saw one in December before we even told anybody about the tx (due in APril/May following year) she was told there would be a miracle baby in the family the following year, how spooky is that??

CRAZYBABE.........not sure if I'll get on here tomorrow, so good luck for SUNDAY. let us know how you get on hun. we'll all be thinking of you  

Tanya ((((((where are you)))))) hope you're ok?

KARA with all your accu you're going to be sooooo chilled out for your next cycle. Oh I now know what a 'mooncup' is!!! How did you get on with it. Sounds good.

NICOLA or shall we just call you "oh expanding one"  How's the kitchden coming along??

I'm soooo hooked on I'm a Celebrity, that janice is just mad, reminds me of NICOLA 

well I'll catch you later, all have a good weekend, CRAZY......you have a GREAT WEEKEND HUN 

Elaine xxx


----------



## kara76

the mooncup is awsome and im never going back lol

feeling ill girls think i have man flu!!


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya guys,

Well I can honestly say that I am living in a building site. I have bits of kitchen all over the house!!!!! Plus everything seems to be going wrong. A bit of advice, never order anything from Celtic Kitchens as they are C***. So much of our kitchen is missing.

Kara - Man flu? Wrap yourself up in your duvet and get Luke to pamper you. Thats what men would expect so why shouldn't we do the same.

Elaine - I can't believe your comparing me to that Janice Dickenson....... There are a few differences that i'd like to point out.
1.  She is mostly plastic
2. Her boobs are fake
3. Shes like double my age
4. Well........ I'm a lot prettier than she is!!!!!!!!!
You wait till I see you on the 7th!!!!

Nikki - Where are we going on the 7th then. We'd better decide as we;ll need to book a table. Town I presume?

Tanya - Hope your feeling fir and healthy apart from maybe some morning sickness. I need to know that someone else is suffering as well.

Crazybabe - Get back on here and get some more support babe.

Spk later guys!!!!

Love Nicola xxx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi ladies

I'm back! Sorry but i haven't been on line for a while, I'm feeling good thanks haven't had any morning sickness but feeling sick all the time and i cant stop eating. My stomach is so swollen its getting on my nerves now because I'm only 8 weeks and i look 6 months, I'm fed up of trying to disguise it because i haven't told alot of my  family and friends yet I'm waiting till the 21st December then i will be 3 months. i had my scan on Thursday the 15th which was amazing and I'm having another on the 29th Nov then i will be 9 weeks, Ive had 3 scans only because they are keeping an eye on me because of my gigantic ovaries. Do any of you know when do caru discharge you? And do you have to go to your local ante natal clinic or can i still go to UHW? I haven't even told my GP yet, I'm going on Monday though. 

Tanya xxx


----------



## kara76

tanya

caru will discharge you after your 9 week scan, sorry i haven't a clue whats happens them


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola and everyone else

Thanks for all the lovely messages and kind support you have all given me, but the spotting has got worse, its a bit like what i get at the start of my AF, only it's a pinky/ light red colour, only a bit on S Towel but more when i wipe (sorry TMI) so i don't think it has worked yet again, i will still do the Test tomorrow, but i'm not building up any hopes now, as i did last week i was feeling so positive, but all that gone.

Speak to you all tomorrow, after i test ok.  All i can do is hope and prayer for our miracle again!!!


love

crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya Tanya,

Glad that you're feeling ok. As you know I also had a scan on the 15th and am now signed off from LWC, Swansea. My doctor is already aware of my pregnancy and midwife has already been in contact and have first appointment with her on Wed, to discuss blood tests, etc and to book scan before christmas I hope as I think I will burst if I have to wait until January to see my little cherubs.

Are you going to join myself and the girls for a meal on the 7th?

take it easy
love
nicola xx

Crazybabe - Babe, I don't know what to say except keep strong and sending you loads of       
i hope you get a good result tomorrow. 
lots of love to you and hubby babe
xxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkij

Press one wrong button and you lose the lot . I spent ages witten out my messages!

Right start again..... Evening ladies

Crazy babe - Don't lose hope babe lots of ladies on here have been in the same position as you and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy. I bled really badly twice at the beginning of my pregnancy and went on to have Darcey so there is always that hope  I'm sending you lots of love and  for tomorrow.x

Nicola - Hello hunny. God I feel as if I haven't seen you in ages. Sorry your still feeling rough, I always tried to think as morning sickness as a really positive thing (easier said then done when you have you head down the loo)Just keep reminding yourself it will pass soon (hopefully)
I can make Friday night Yippee, a night out - have nothing to wear but who cares. How about going to Wilton house or the Italian (have had some Dodge meals there mind) Cant think of any where else of the top om my head, it's not as if weave got that many to choose from really 
Kitchen not going well then hun. I have heard so many horror storied about having kitchens fitted but god I would kill to have mine ripped out and a gorgeous one refitted. Barry loves it as he thinks it looks very 70's. If it looked retro I could live with it but it doesn't, it just looks awful!

Elaine - Hows you? Are you getting nervous? God your so going to look the part now when your at your classes on a Wednesday night . I'm sorry, I'm just jealous 

Kara  - Can you make Friday night? It would be lovely to see you again. I Hope you've got Luke looking after you seeing as your not feeling well - Hope you feel better soon. 

Tanya  - Hllo hunny. I was exactly the same as you when pregnant. I was having to wear maternity jeans when 6 weeks pregnant due to OHHS, I looked massive. Also I was only sick twice but felt sick all the time! Certain smell even now can knock me sick just the same as when I was pregnant and Darcey is 5 months old! And no I'm not pregnant again . 
Just a hint the maternity jeans from next are fab! I used one pair through out my pregnancy and after Darcey was born, there the under the bump ones, I didn't like over the bump jeans as I found they fell down when walking. Actually I may still have them if you want them, there a size 12 and brand new.

I hope you can make it to Friday night, I cant wait to catch up with every one - I apologise now if I get totally hammered on out night out and make a totall ar*e of my self but I don't care and I cant wait!  

Good luck for tomorrow Crazy babe

Love Nikki


----------



## elemnat

CRAZYBABE I hope you got my message last night, my flipping comp crashed right after I sent it. Hope you and dp are keeping each other strong, and lots of love and cuddles. Hoping your result was +.

Now are we doing this Friday or 7th,  either will be fine with me, honest. 

OH dear I had a mini break down yesterday, knew it was coming, felt as if I needed to get back on the happy pills, QUICKLY!! THen Sean being a man, asked why I hadnt said anything    now do you think when somebody says they're not sleeping, and weepy most of the time it could be a sign that somethings wrong. I told him that when I do say anything, like the rest of his family they're so flippant about it, as they live in their little bubble.  Ready to go back home now I think. Given it a year, dont now what else i can do to make myself feel better about living here, (sorry I know you guys live here and love it - but its just not me) So will try to get to the docs this week, that'll be another headache, nightmare getting an appt!! anyway, enough of woe is me.................

NIKKI no I'm not at all nervous, looking forward to some deep sleep  


NICOLA oh is Janice double your age? didnt realise   (mind you just thinking about you has put a smile on my face, so thankyou for being YOU. Love you, you are a great friend without even realising it )

TANYA great to see you still with us hun. 

Kara hi hun, how's you??

all for now, off to find my cheery head

Elaine xx


----------



## kara76

girls typical i am working on the 7th damn

elaine

so sorry your feeling like this, did the breakdown help things at all.

it must be so hard to be away from family and friends and you are bound to feel a little lonely but with PND it must be so much worst. what did your dh say when you said you wana go home? is this an option for you?


----------



## nicola.t

Where's everyone gone

Please come and keep me company... I've got first Midwife appointment tomorrow, really quite excited.

On the bad front, kitchen is not going well at all. Sink has been delayed now until next Tuesday. So nothing else can be done now until that arrives. So I still have no water, gas and electricity. Both Chris and I are soooooo ****** off with the whole thing now. Good job parents live close by for dinners, etc.

As for the 7th, Wilton House sounds lovely, don't have anything to wear/fit so will birthday suit be ok??       Are you ok to book Nikki? Is big boobs ok with that?    

Crazybabe - Did you get the result we all wanted you to get I hope so babe.

Tanya - How's it going? Have you had your other scan yet?

Nikki - Is Darcey's cup still in the Bench. If so, explain again what it looks like and I shall call down tomorrow and fetch it. Work seems to have finished there now.

Right, I'm off. Spk to you all soon (if you return)
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

Just a quick note as got loads to do still and I'm a celebrity is just about to start  

I have booked Wilton house for the 7th, table is for 8.15pm. Is this time OK with every one? Can you let me know who can make it, thankyou.

Nicola - Hi ya Hun, Pleased your OK. It was Darcey's dried milk container we left, Its light blue and has 3 chambers. Don't worry if you cant get it it wasn't expensive or anything  
Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, I can remember how excited I was. x

Elaine - Today was fab again with our littlewater babies. I'm going to have to watch that boy of yours he's always trying to snog my daughter . Have to say photos of them are fab, I hope he takes more soon. 

Tanya - Hope your feeling OK Hun

Kara - Hows work going Hun?

Crazy babe - I'm sending you lots of    

Got to go

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

No unfortunately I got a BFN hun, I am ok though, because I starting bleeding on the Friday and it got worse I didn't really build my hopes up, it's devastating as I felt so positive all the way through treatment, I gave myself 2 weeks rest to give the 2 embies the best possible chance, but hey, it wasn't meant to be by the look of it this time, it's so unfair.  We got our follow up Feb 05th and we are highly considering egg share now as not only as it's cheaper but I will be able to help someone elses dream come true, they are starting egg share soon at CARU.

Hope you feeling ok.

love

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA  hi hun.  Hope midwife apt goes ok, lots of forms to complete I'm sure. Hopefully you'll have a chance to hear the little ones. 7th is good for me, was talking to dd, and she was on the beach in Cyprus the day after having her's done, and out for meals too. Yeh, why dont you come in your birthday suit, Nikki & I may not talk to you, but we can just tell people you're having probs with hormones and memory loss and you thought you HAD got dressed!! Mind you with my puppies swollen, god knows what I'll be wearing?! Mind you give me a few wines, and as I told Nikki I'll be flashing them to everybody anyway 
How on earth are you coping with no elec etc, must be hell, no heating either 

NIKKI time is good for me. and yes those photo's were fantastic, cant stop giggling at Alfie under water with his tongue out, the nutter!! 

Crazybabe glad you're ok hun. You can now concentrate on getting ready for your next cycle hopefully, Feb will be here before you know it. Can you come out to play on the 7th, be lovely to meet you and we'll have a giggle. 

gotta dash, fireplace just arrived 

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

good luck for today nicola

i don't think i can make the 7th girls im working til 7 maybe 730 and im skint...totally skint

crazy, caru are doing egg share for free so i hear through the grapevine, i have considered this but please think carefully about it is all im saying...do you get lots of eggies?


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

Well the last recent treatment of IVF/ICSI was my first so trial and error i suppose that time, I have my stimming drugs increased a few times as they started me off on 150  then to 250 then 350 as my follies weren't growing very big to start but were nice sizes in the end, I had 6 eggs collected so is that good or not for Egg share, I will just have to wait and discuss this with CARU at my follow up i suppose and see what they say.

How are you

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

i had 6 first time too, personally i would not egg share with 6, saying that next time they should start you on a higher dose.

see your gp and ask if they would fund the cycle for your next cycle as this helps keep the cost down


----------



## nikkij

Good evening Ladies

I'm so knacked. Little Miss Darcey was up at the crack of dawn and has been grumpy all day. Poor little thing shes teething so not feeling to good. We had to take her for her scan today for her kidneys, they wouldn't tell us if all was OK so we'll have to wait till Tuesday now when we see Consultant. I'm sure alls well but it would be nice to know for certain.

Crazy babe [/color  . Pleased your feeling ok hun. Dont forget were always here for you if you ever need to chat. Like Elaine says Feb will be here before you know it.
About the egg share - At Swansea you had to have a minimum of 10 eggs. Not sure if they have changed the ruling on that now though.

Nicola  How was the midwife? If she was anything like mine you would have wanted to slap her  Did not find her very nice at all but she came good in the end when I wasn't well so she wasn't all bad really 
How are you managing with your house being so chaotic, what a nightmare.! I hope your getting some money back for all the hassle.
I have sent you an message so you can see the menu's

Elaine - I bet the fire place looks fab. I will have to pop up for a coffee so I can have a nose. Oh and I forgot last time I didn't go in your garage so I need to have a nose in there too .
Have sent you the menu's for Wilton house as well.

If any one else is able to go to Wilton House next Friday just let me know and I'll send you the menu's..

Got to go

Chat later
Nikki


----------



## kara76

had a shock fsh is now 10.3 was 2.6 in 2006

scared and upset now...this is hig right? never looked into fsh


----------



## elemnat

Kara  cant remember about fsh, but I get my Zita book out in the morning and I know there's info in there about it. But dont panic. We'll get it sorted. 

Nikki Dont talk about the fireplace. They only sold us a fire that doesnt even fit into the backpanel they sold us!!! Not impressed. Sean had to knock out quite a bit of wall too, as they told him the wrong depth. But its in now, well the surround is and the back panel......no fire though!!! had a right ding dong with the people in the shop. the way I feel again at the mo was the last thing I needed to happen, so had another breakdown with Sean, and he knows exactly how I feel about living here, and have told him I want him to find a job in England, I find it tooo frustrating here. 
Thinking about going back on happy pills, just to keep me going. I think its just been one of those days, weeks, months or years!!!  God how bitter do i sound?? 
Hope the results to Darcey's scan are good, its awful having to wait. 
The menu looks great, oh god i cant back decisions at the mo, (not joking) so You and Nicola may have to pick my food for me     

Nicola how was the apt?? Hope you have a lovely midwife, especially with twins. I'm sure you will.

Hi Crazybabe, and Tanya hope you're both well.

eyes tooo sore now, (too many tears today      once I started I couldnt stop) so off to bed

love to all

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

WHAT A DAY YESTERDAY

i was chasing my blood results and i got them after phoning the lab then the gp's then the lab etc etc

im not so scared

fsh is at 10.3 the other levels are normal, i called the clinic after bursting into tears and they said they want me to have another so this time im gona go there for it. hoping day 3 falls at the weekend if not it will be day 1 or 2.

i phoned dh who couldn't understand why i was getting so upset and said why do i keep doing it to myself. txt my acu lady who then called me and said she will do all she can to help it

im still praying maybe its a mistake and the lady read it wrong, i will go and get a copy soon...i know its probably right

i can;'t even hold on to an embryo when everything is good how the hell am i meant to hope now!!!

do i ask to go short protocol? 

will i need more drugs?...

what if this fails will i only have a nother year to try?

i feel like im falling apart now, why why why

i know 10.3 isn;t very very high but it is for me.

im so scared my body is gona just turn off and thats it then, i never ever expected this news.

i feel alone, im at the stage where ive had enough....how the  am i meant to get my PMA back after this

im so angry with myself, with my body , with my head, with life

IT SUCKS.........................................


----------



## elemnat

Kara.......now clam down, a few deep breathes please. Ok now then, 10's not tooo bad you know, it may well be different when you test next month. Have had a quick look in my book and Zita gives a few tips to help lower it, 1st of course being accupunture which can help, so you've got that sorted already. 
sge suggests a detox programme, drink at least 2 lts of bottled water a day, cut down salt intake and avoid tea/coffee and sugary/fizzy drinks. Drink hot water and lemon juice instead.  Take a daily supplement of 'chaste-tree berry' (never heard of that one). Take a B-complex supplement containing 50mg of B6 and zinc supplement. Take 1000mg of essential fatty acids a day (either evening primrose of fish oils). Eat pulses, onions and garlic this all helps balance hormones.  

Dont know if I could do them all, but pick a couple and give them a go, we'll hear you rattle of you get near us!!! I'm sure you'll beable to get the level down, but mine was between 8 - 10, so dont loose heart, and just think of it as just another little hurdle. Dp wouldnt have a clue about what your talking about, You KNOW your body, so you take control and leave him in his own little world. 

I had the short protocol and high dose of drugs and it worked well for me, produce about 15 eggs (not bad for my age, was 40 at the time of tx) so dont you dare give up, you're stronger than that. 
There's lots of options open and you're a few weeks away from starting again.
(god do I sound like your mum now?!?) 

But honestly hun, I'm sure it'll be ok, so dont go getting down (only 1 of us at a time allowed to do that....and I'm sorry but I'VE got the slot this month!!)



WEll girls after my cracking up session yesterday, got myself to the docs this morning, I'm that bad I couldnt even wait in the waiting room had to be given a room to sit in (cant cope being around lots of people). Anyway have got my pills, back on original dose, (nice high ones) so hopefully will start feeling a bit better. But until I do, I may not be on here much, as dont want to drag anybody else down to where I am. I'll pop on to see how you're all doing, but may not post for a while.

So take care and love to you all

Elaine & Alfie xxx


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

Where are you all 

Well what a weekend! We have had some friends staying with us from Yorkshire but god I'm tired now. Barry went out with him on Friday night and I stayed in with her and Darcey. Well Barry came back hammered at 2.30 in the morning and you can imagine what with being so drunk and Darcey getting up loads I did not get much sleep. I so made him pay for it. I got him up at 8am to look after Darcey while I went and got my nails done - he was in rags when I got home 
Today Darcey went to her first party. SCBU invited all the babies who had been in the unit to a Christmas party and to meet Santa. I thought she would scream when she saw him but she was fine and even sat on his knee to have her photo taken. Have to say it was a lovely afternoon.

Any way now on to you ladies

Elaine[/color Im so sorry your feeling so low at the minute hunny but please dont feel that you would dragg anyone down by venting your feelings to us. YOU WONT! thats what were all here for, for support! You have helped all of us at some point and I know that all of us here want to support you now that you need it at the moment 
If you ever want me to have Alfie for a few hours while you go shopping, hairdressers or even go home and have some "me" time then you know im more then happy - and Darcey would love to have her boyfriend round 
any way isnt this the week you have (.)(.) done? Is it all still going ahead? If not then why not pop over to mine one day for a coffee - I'll buy some nice cakes in.X

Nicola - Hows you hun? Not sure if you want them but Ive got some bits and pieces here for you for the babies. Now if your anything like me I was really suspicious and had nothing at all relating to babies in the house until I was at least 4 months gone so if you want these bits and pieces I will just hang on to them for you.
Will you apologise to Chris for me as well. I saw him at Brawdy last week (have told them not coming back) I didn't say congratulations as not sure if people knew you lovely news.

Kara I'm sorry hun I know nothing about fsh levels but what Elaine said did seem like very sound advice.

Crazy babe  - How are you hun?

Tanya - And last but not least, I hopeyour feeling ok hunny

So can anyone else make Friday night? I still have nothing to wear but I'm sure no one will notice anyway as we'll all be looking at Elaine's NEW (.)(.) 

well BETTER GO

chat LATER

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Hi 
just a short one, feeling a bit better after the 'blow up'.Alot came out, well he asked me to be honest so that's what he got. Its up to Sean what he does with it now, I think its just his way of coping with things, ignore it and it wont effect them!!! or is that a man thing?? Anyway........... 

Sean let me have some sleep Sat as he took Alfie out for a couple of hours.  

Being collect at 3 'clock tonight to go to Birmingham for new puppies. Be back a t lunchtime on WEdnesday. 

Sorry short & sweet but Alfie's just woke for lunch. 
will chat on Thursday hopefully

Love to you all 
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Hi all,

Well, I've had the day from hell today, even ended up having a cry in work. I told my head today that I couldn't go on a trip tomorrow as have electrician coming in the evening and we're not going to get home till late, and she was not amused at all. To top it all off she informed the head of the school who called me into his office to tell me off in which I proceeded to break down. Afterwards I got really angry as what I do on my own time is my business and I don't have to answer to anyone after 4pm. I also then informed them might not be able to goto Swansea on Thurs and she again flipped. Not going to get home till 7pm that night!!!!! ROll on 3wks time so I can have a break from them all.

I'm really looking forward to Friday guys. Only problem is..... 8:15 is almost my bead time these days, so if I fall asleep in my food I'm sorry. I also don't have anything to wear Nikki, so join the club babe. Don't think I've got anything that fits more to the point.

Elaine - glad you're feeling better babe. If you ever want to rant and rave you have my number and as Nikki said you've supported us on here and now its time for us to give you a bit of support.  SO, what will we see first on Fri? New puppies or you?? All the best babe.

Nikki - Where did you get your nails done babe? I hope you made Barry suffer a lot for his drunken antics on Friday!!!!!!!! I'm glad that Darcey enjoyed her first experience of father christmas.

Kara - Did you spend, spend, spend on Saturday then?

Crazybabe - How you bearing up?

Tanya - How was your last scan babe? Are you signed off from the clinic now?

One last thing, shall I pick you up (Elaine and Nikki) on Friday? I shall drop you both off thats no problem. DOn't mind picking you up aswell. Let me know.

Right, might be back on later, Chat soon.

Nicola xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

How are you babes, I'm ok started my new job today, didn't do much though as I am waiting for authorization to access different systems on the computer.  Sorry I haven't been on here much lately as I couldn't handle it, I just needed some me time with my DH.  We are going out for a Christmas meal on Friday evening with my Parents, DS, and her partner which will be nice, I just need to find a nice top to wear.

Well I have wrapped most of the christmas presents now, still got a few presents to get yet though.

Take care

love

crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya crazybabe,

I'm really glad that you're ok. I totally understand about you needing time out with DH. You need time to greive.

I'm impressed with how organised you are for christmas. I on the other hand haven't even started buying. Though with one thing and another just don't know where the time has gone, hopefully I'll get some done on Thursday as taking class on outing to Swansea. So while they're all laser questing I can shop, shop, shop!!!!!

Where you going for a meal on Friday? Shame you can't join Nikki, Elaine and myself for a meal. It would have been lovely to finally put a face to the name.

Where's your new job? Am I right in saying County Hall? Rubbish memory, sorry!!!!!!

Any spk soon,

      

Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello All

Nicola - Hi ya Hun. Ive just poked you or something on face book . At last I'm on it!! I hope your feeling OK after the awful time you had with your boss at work - What prats! How dare they upset you at this delicate time   I think Jordan and I should go and sort them out for you . Don't let them upset you though babe, easier said then done I remember how I was with work.
Any way I would love a lift on Friday. Sorry the tables so late but had to organise around baby 's bedtimes and thought of you getting in from work then having to get back to H/WEST again. I'm sure with Elaine and myself witty repertoire you will manage to stay awake 
About my nails .... bad topic in my house at the mo  . I have had to go back twice to get them sorted. Had them done last Sat I'm Milford, by Monday they were coming off! went back this Sat and again by Monday some were lifting and 2 had come off, I admit though the ones that came off were on my bitten nails (I know gross). I went back today to have them sorted and left Darcey with her Dad. When I got back he was beside himself, Darcey had been in a right state for nearly an hour and only fell asleep just before I got home. She was so bad he tried to call me but I had left my phone at home . I hat to think of her so distressed but at least he knows he can cope with her now 

Elaine - Hello big boobs!! I know not very PC and I promise not to call you it again  I so hope everything went OK. Did you get much sleep last night with it being your first night away from Alfie or were you too nervous?
I'm pleased your feeling a little better, just let me know if you need anything when your home or you want Alfie looking after ^hug me^
How did the swim go to day with Alfie and dad? I'm sure Alfie sorted dad right out 

Crazy babe - How is work going then? I hope there treating you nicely.

Kara - Hows you Hun? Hows it going with your fsh levels? any more special days out organised for these sporty cars of yours then?

Tanya - How are you Hun? 

Better go loads to do
Nik


----------



## nicola.t

Evening,

Well, had a much better day in work today. Unfortunately I do have to go to Swansea with the little darlings tomorrow, but on the positive side I will be able to look for something to wear on Friday night. I am thinking a dress. Anyone brave enough to wear one?

Nikki - Where in Milford did you go? You should have gone to vogue babe. I hope they gave you a refund for all the hassle. I shall text you tomorrow evening/Fri morning to confirm time to pick u up babe.

Heh Elaine - can't wait to see you new puppies.  Looking forward to Friday.

The challenge is on then girls, you have to keep me awake with your wit and humour!!!!! That should be fun.

Do you know, I started this message about 1 hour ago but got side tracked with a friend.

Catch you all soon
nicola xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

My new job is going fine thanks, the women are all lovely, we get on well, it's so strange for me to be able to walk to work now, also this flexi working is marvelous, I am having my hair cut tomorrow afternoon only trimmed though as my hair is in a short bob but the baack is getting a bit untidy now where I have been growing it down,ready to go out for the meal on Friday with my family we go every year around christmas time.

Hope your feeling ok, hope you have a nice time with the girls on Friday too.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

nicola damn work hun lol

elaine how are your puppies?

sorry its short and sweet lol


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

Are we still on for tomorrow night then? I hope so, Im really looking forward to it.

Elaine how are you? Hows the  new (.)(.)'s, not too sore i hope.


----------



## elemnat

wheyyy heeyy, the puppies have landed!!!!

My god, they're BIG!!!! Was 1st in on Tuesday morning, on the phone to Sean at 9.30 telling him all about them. Couldnt believe I had NO pain, nurses couldnt either, they kept asking if I was sure I'd been in for my op?!?!   Got back Wednesday lunch time, and yes they put a massive grin on Sean's face, he didnt think they'd be as big. (they will shrink a little !)
Nikki after our chat on phone tonite, tried a couple tops on, one I was hopeful would fit...........NO WAY was she going to stretch across these puppies, and the other I got stuck trying to get into. So off to town in the morning, sure that'll be fun.

Nicola really looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. Missed you hun, and I may just have a few happy tears for you. Thanks for the offer of a lift, and we will keep you awake, I can keep flashing my boobies at you if you like?! 

Crazybabe I hope you and dh have managed to spend some real quality time together, have a great night on Friday.

Kara hows you hun?? 

Tanya where are you come back

Alfie had a great couple of days with his daddy, all over each other now, its so lovely to see. They went swimming and Sean let him wear his arm bands and let him go, he soon got the hang of it. So look forward to seeing him. This evening Alfie managed to climb up 3 stairs, not bad for 10 months. And he's now fantastic at 'wheels on the bus' and wind the bobbin up. 

Doesnt feel as if xmas is just a round the corner, usually I'm well up for it, but cant get into it at all this year. Off to Cardiff on Wednesday, to have a check up and do xmas shopping so maybe that'll get me in the mood. 

well it's past my bedtime, so I'll love you and leave you

Elaine x

PS just wanted to say a big THANKYOU to you all for being there when I need you. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicola.t

Morning one and all,

Nice to see you back Elaine, I'm really glad you're happy with the outcome of your new arrivals..... Its a bit late if your not though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sean will enjoy them anyway.    

Was that a YES to a lift babe. If so what time shall I pick you up? I'm having a delima.... don't know what to wear. Not wearing a dress now as when I put one on yesterday I looked like a christmas tree. Thin at the top at expanded outwards as you went down!! So think its going to have to be jeans and a smart top as my black trousers don't fit anymore. Whats everyone wearing?

Have taken the day off work today as still not recovered from taking kiddies to swansea yesterday. Ended up walking around all day with bad back. And by the time I got back last night had some pain in belly. So, to make sure i', fully recovered for tonight having some rest and recouperation today.

Not sure if i'll get back on today, so text me with times for picking up and letting me know what your wearing. Spk later!

Nicola xx


----------



## MrsKLC

Hello girls
Not sure whether u will remeber me, i did post last June when i was cycling, unfortunatly we had our 3rd failed fresh IVF so we are looking into surrogacy with my sister we have our appointment at Care in Manchester ion 8 weeks time to discuss it

Glad to hear alfie and darcey are doing well, They are both such little cuties

Elaine- well done on the new boobs, although i have bigish boobs and would love smaller ones ( we are never happy with what we have got are we?) Hope your starting to feel better in yourself soon. I Live away from all my family as my hubby is in the army and based at brawdy. I know that lonely feeling only to well. All my family and friends are in Manchester

Nicola- congrats to your twin pregnancy that really is great news, i hope your looking after yaself and getting plenty of rest and tlc from your hubby

Kara- I really hope IVf works for you in the new year, lets hope we are both celebrating A BFP in 2008, 8 is the lucky number for the chinese so fingers crossed for you too crazybabe

I hope you all have a good night out tonight, shame i dont know u all as i would have been up for that

Take care all
Lotsa love
Karenxx


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya Karen,

nice to see you back.

Come and join us if you want to. Its only Nikki, Elaine and I and it would be lovely to put a name to a face.

Let us know
nicola xx


----------



## MrsKLC

What time and where?


----------



## nicola.t

Wilton House in Key street, hwest. Table booked for 8.15

You coming?


----------



## MrsKLC

you all seem to know each other so well, it would be lovely to meet u all tho, oh what the hell, yes ill come if thats ok


----------



## MrsKLC

Whats the dress code? and is it just for a meal or a few drinks aswell??


----------



## nicola.t

thats brill news hun,

the table is booked in the name of nikki keay babe.

see ya in a while then.

xx


----------



## MrsKLC

Whats the dress code? and is it just for a meal or a few drinks aswell??


----------



## nicola.t

dress code - anything you wish babe. I'm wearing jeans and a black top as i can't fit into anything else. Nikki is wearing all black ( top and trousers) not sure about Elaine. 

Think the girls will have a few drinks afterwards no doubt, but i'll be on the lemonades.


----------



## kara76

really disappointed now that im in work

can we have another one

please


----------



## MrsKLC

Throw a sickie Kara


----------



## kara76

lucky i decided not to come as i didn't leave work til 805pm

hope you had a greta night


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya guys,

Just wanted to say had a lovely night on Friday though i suffered yesterday. I felt like I had been drinking and had a hangover. Actually stayed in bed all day until about 4pm when Chris dragged me out.

Went to his staff do last night and as I expected it was pretty rubbish so we made a sharp exit at about half ten.

Elaine - How you feeling babe? Hope they're settling down a bit for you.

Nikki - Did Darcey behave for barry?

Kara - Sorry you had a **** night in work babe. Its a shame you didn't make it. We'll have to have another one just for you hun.

Crazybabe - How was your meal? Where did you go?

Tanya - Where have you gone hunny? Hope you are ok.

Last but not least

Karen - It was lovely to put a name to a face. It must have been really hard for you coming not knowing any of us. I trully hope that your dreams come true in 2008.

Spk later
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hi girls  

I also had lovely evening on Friday.

Nicola you did so well to stay up so late! I did think of you yesterday and hoped you were feeking OK. Have to say you looked absolutely fab by the way.

Elaine - I hope your feeling OK too. You also looked amazing! have to say I was very, very impressed with you being able to come out for the evening.

Karen- It was so lovely to meet you. I agree with Nic you were very brave to come and meet us when you didn't know any of us. I hope we didn't scare you off and you come to the next night out. Also I hope work starts to improve for you soon  

Tanya and Kara - I hope you've both had fab weekends. We will have to organise another get together after Christmas.

Well Miss Darcey did behave for her Dad and I even got a lie in on Saturday after aour night out. I have told Barry that as she is so good I need to go out more often  

Got to go but chat later - Nicola, hope your kitchen is sorted soon  

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Well Saturday must've been the day for lie-ins!!, I got one too. But I needed it. Enjoyed Friday nite too, but the next one will def have a few more bottles of wine   

Karen well done you. Joining us as you did, and you had to sit next to Nicola (sorry about that....I'l doing the seating plan next time and make sure she's sat in the restaurant further down the road   ) was lovely to meet you, and as Nic says, hoping everything goes well next year for you.

Nicola you looked sooo lovely on Friday, made me feel quite broody. Hows the kitchen??

Nikki I wont be at swimming tomorrow, if you go can you check its on next week. are you home Thursday, if so I may invite myself round for coffee before you go on Friday. 

Kara & Tanyahope you're both ok. KARA......how the accup? and what news on your fsh? 

Well puppies are startin to settle down a bit. Can now lie on my side (with a pillow) and starting to get a cleavage, but feels like a tight (oh soooo tight ) band under them. Checkup on Wednesday and shopping in Cardiff. No other news from THE village. well none that I know. 

catch you later
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya,

Well I don't know if i'm being paranoid or what, but went back into work today and got the feeling that my head thinks that i was pulling a fast one on friday. She gave me all the ****ty jobs to do in work today aswell. One of the other teachers asked me what midwife had said so told her and she said "it seems a little strange that your midwife is already telling you that your over doing it so early on in your pregnancy." What am I supposed to say to that? Felt really out of it today. Didn't feel part of the team at all today.

No other news. Just wanted a whinge!!!!!!

tata for now
xx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

acu is going great and af is due on friday so if it comes sat that would be prefect as i need to go to cardiff for fsh test as i didn;t want it done local and then the count down to down reg yep girls im 3 and half weeks til down reg omg

nicola

what a bunch of *****es, i would baffle her with science and tell her that twin ivf pregnancies are a little more complicatied and after it cost you 4k you don't wana take any chances after all its a little different to a roll in the hay, tell her your ovaries are massive still and that is why you have to be carefull

if you really wana shut her up tell her that your ovaries have been pearced over and over to get your eggs out and this thats time to heal if that fails tell her to **** off and see me....god i hate people like that.

if you feel the need get gp to sign you off work but make sure it stress and not pregnancy lol......


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola.t

How are you did you have a lovely time with the other girls friday night, I went out for my meal with hubby and my family to a local pub, it was a good laugh and the meal was nice, Christmas meal, I had Mushrooms in a garlic dip,Beef Roast, Apple and blakberry crunble and custard with coffee and mints after, as you can imagine I was so stuffed after eating all of that, I felt as if I was going to burst  .

Not long now til Christmas, I went Christmas shopping Sat and Sun most of the day, hubby weren't very impressed that he was stuck in the house all day, but he didn't want to go anywhere, I think the failure of the treatment has really hit him this time, where I can put a brave face on and think to myself you just have to move on and think better luck next time, still very emotion at times but I think my way of putting this at the back of my mind is going Christmas shopping my hubby keeps his feelings to himself sometimes and don't want to talk about things, where as myself I find it better to talk to people you can trust about the treatment as they say a problem shared is a problem halved.

I'm sorry I haven't been on here much lately as I needed to have a break mentally from all the treatment.

Hope your feeling well and looking forward to Christmas.

Take Care


Crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Good morning my lovely fellow ff ladies 

Nicola - I'm so cross for you! How dare your work question why you were off. They know what you have had to go through to get this far, you would think they would cut them some slack. And as for that moo saying about what your midwife told you about resting, well I would have wanted to slap her! Trynot to let them get you down hun  . Have to say Kara frightened me a little there, so if you do get any more grief I think you should send Kara round to sort them out 

Elaine - Pleased your feeling a little better. I'm not taking Darcey swimming today as I think shes coming down with a cold. Of course you can pop round on Thursday. Is it OK if we make it about 10ish? Hows gorgeous Sir Alfie? and can you make it to mother and tots tomorrow?

Karen - How you hunny? I have tried looking for you on face book but cant find you   To be honest I'm not that clever with this computer malarkey! Hope works been a little better for you this week.

Kara - Well done on what you said to Nicola - totally agree with you. Hope you have some positive results with your fsh  on Friday  

Tanya - Hope your OK hun.

Crazybabe - Pleased you had a nice meal on Friday. Hopefully you will be able to make the next night out. x

Got to go Darcey crying
Nikki


----------



## elemnat

NIKKI.............    thinking of you hun. If there's anything we can do, just shout. 

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Latest installement,

Last night I spoke to one of my lsa's in Haverfordwest. She had been speaking to one of my lsa's in Monkton who informed her that there was some *****iness going on in the project. She went on to say that basically certain people think that all my symptoms are made up and that I faked my sickness on Friday. They also think that I am not sensitive to smell (ie cakes) and that I am just looking for sympathy.

I was absolutley raving last night. Sobbed my heart out. Head wasn't in today for me to have a chat with her so had to bite my tongue with everyone today. So roll on tomorrow when I can have a rant and a rave to my head about them.

Sorry no personals tonight. Hope everyone is cool. Spk soon.

Nicola xx


----------



## MrsKLC

Hi girls
Sorry i not been on since i met you, its not that you scared me off......lol, I had to come to Manchester on the sunday as i had to have a small lump i had on my back removed, hopefully its nothing to worry about but it has been sent to the lab just to make sure!

It was lovely meeting you on friday night, I'm so glad i came, like i said i very nearly didnt as you all know each other so well, but you all made me feel very very welcome.

Kara, crazybabe & tanya- i need to meet you 3 now, so we must sort a date out after Christmas so we can all get together.

Nicola, sorry to hear things are not going too well at work, how nasty can some people be?? Hope you managed to chat to the Head and that she is able to sort it all out. Could they be jealous?

Kara - Good luck for your FSH results on Friday, im sure they will be lower this time, I used to have major problems with my FSH, mine used to be checked every month and used to stress me out terribly and then stress has a knock on effect, so try to keep relaxed and fingers crossed that it will be low on Friday, +++++++++ thinking hun !!

Elaine hope your two new additions have calmed down now and they are not causing you too much discomfort, 

Nikki- Hope your ok, i read elaines message, hope nothing is wrong hun

Anyway must dash, i got to go to my nan & grandads, they got loads of little jobs they want/need doing

Catch you all soon
Karen xxxxxxxxx


----------



## elemnat

_NICOLA_ I tell you what, some people deserve a good hiding, KARA.....go and sort them out please. No seriously though, smell CAN make you sick, I remember on Emma just the smell of tea & toothpaste made me throw up (not together), and you have to remember you have double trouble, and I would imagine that's going to make this even more heightened. You've gone through so damn much to get your dream, dont you dare let this nasty people take the joy away from you and Chris. I was soo flipping tired the first few weeks, I could have slept for England, you're body is dealing with sooo much and after the treatment too, it take sooo much out of you. The more I think about it (and rant) I know a couple of men who enjoyed boxing (SEAN & BARRY) I'm sure they wont mind having a quiet word with them, gosh I could shout!!!  
Now rise above them hun, you're better than they are, and worth alot more. This is your time. HAve a rant with your head, (not the one on your shoulders!!) but remember they must lead very shallow lives if they cant think of anything else to ***** about.  now dont let your blood pressure rise because of these fools.

Karen Did you have to drive to Manchester?? How long for your results to come back??

sorry gotta go, be back later, Alfie's just woke

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

nicola i am so mad with them.....

well girls af arrived on time so im 21 days til dr......if all goes to plan lol


----------



## nicola.t

Ho ho ho everyone,

Where have you all gone? Come back please.

Well school today was bearable. Roll on Friday please and then 2 weeks off!!!!!!!!!

12wk scan tomorrow...... I am so nervous but excited also. Chris finally agreed that I have a little bump already. hahahahahahaha!

Hope everyone is well. Catch up soon.

Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

hunni

you will be fine

well news from me

my dad had 3 heart attacks last night and is in hospital, he is ok but needs to have a op

got dates for next ivf yet main concern right now is my dad, god i was so scared


----------



## nicola.t

Hun,

So sorry to hear about your dad. I'm glad he's ok though. You look after him and yourself!!!!!!!!!

Can you send me your address please babe, I have a xmas card for you.

Spk soon

Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA bet the scan will be amazing. Cant wait to hear all about it. How's things at school, have they got bored talking about you yet?? 

Kara so sorry to hear about your dad. When will he have his op? now you take care. 

Karen how's you hun

Tanya you've disappeared?? hope all well with you & bump.

NIKKI  hope you're ok. thinking of you lots hun xxxxx

Well Alfie's got another stinking cold, and loads of dirty nappies (oh Nicola just you wait you'll have double the smell   ) Night out tomorrow with the girls from THE village. to be honest could do without it, especially having Alfie come in with us at about 4 in the morning struggling with his cold. Only going as Sean wants me to, just find a few of the girls up themselves, but you never know may see a different side to them. 

Should really be doing my santa duties, and start that wrapping but that can wait I think, the kettle is calling me whilst Alfie's asleep.

catch you all later
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Hi all,

Well today was amazing..... scan was brilliant!!! Both babies didn't stop moving the whole time they were on show. According to the sonographer aswell we are 12w2days going by babies measurements. Which is what I put myself at before we went for first scan. So 29th June now is D Day!!!!!!!

Well, I have 3 more days to go until I have 2weeks off and boy I am looking forward to it!!

Elaine - enjoy your night out hun. You can show off your new puppies!!!!!!

Now, where is everyone else? Come back, come back where ever you are!


Spk to you all soon.

nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

Just to Say hi to all and to let you know why I haven't been on for a while but my dad died last week. To say we've had a tough time is an understatement. I spent most of last week in shock then rushing around getting to Belfast for his funeral etc. We arrive back in Wales on Thursday night then had to travel to Yorkshire on Friday, to say its been manic is an understatement.
I feel a little better now I'm home as I'm with the family but I don't think its really sunk in yet.

Nicola - I'm so pleased about your scan. Your due date is also Darcey's birthday 

Kara - I hope your dad is OK

Elaine - Thankyou for the messages and I hope Alfie is better soon.

Hope the rest of you are OK. Will chat again soon

Love Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

I am so so very sorry to hear your sad news babes, I cannot imagine how difficult and emotional this has been for you, especialy this time of year.  I really don't know what to say except Sorry, I am always here for you to talk to OK and post me anytime you feel like you need someone to talk to.

Sending lots & lots of hugs to you, I am sure you will have a lot to sort out and that your family and friends are there to comfort you.             

Take care babes

Crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

Nikki - I am so very sorry to hear about your dad. My thoughts are with you in this time of need hun. Only sorry your in Yorkshire cause I can't give you a great big hug! So this will have to be a substitute for now                       

Darcey's birthday of course - that would be exciting wouldn't it?!?!?!

Hope you have a nice Christmas and thorough;y spoil your princess, Lots of love to the three of you. xxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

nikki

i am so sorry hun my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## nikkij

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say thank you for all your kind words. Were all muddling through - like you do.

Hope everyone has a great weekend

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

oh my god, I have to confess.................I've just spent over £200 in Tesco's !!!!!!!!!!! thats on top of what I spent during the week there and Morrison's. Will Santa forgive me, sont have to shop for the next few weeks though, will I ??  There's lot of booze, so I'm sure he wont mind!!!


Getting myself ready to shut myself upstairs to wrap those pressies, havent started yet, but by the time I get through the first bottle of wine, it'll be easy going wont it  

Well dont think it'll be long before Alfie takes his first real steps, have had to empty the fire of all the pebbles as somebody thinks its great fun to try to throw them. Poor lad's been quite poorly this week another bout of 'man flu' and upset tummy. wow those nappies pooooo!! think top tooth about to appear.

hope you've all got everything ready for Santa's visit. 

will be back later to do personals, maybe tomorrow unless you fancy trying to decifer drunken typing, now that could be interesting!!

love to all

Elaine xx


----------



## nicola.t

Hohohoho ladies,

Well only one more sleep until santa arrives, so hope that you've all been good this year.

Its really strange, but for some reason i'm not feeling very festive this year. Chris decided that we were to have a quiet xmas this year and i am hating that fact. Really wanted to spoil him as we have had sucha roller coster of a year and next year all money will go on gorgeous babies. Even got upset last night because I feel like a scrooge for spending lots on him. He did remind me that we have two precious gits growing inside and we have just had a new kitchen finished. But still!!!!!

Elaine - I hope you managed to wrap your presents before getting too sloshed on the wine!!!!

Kara - How's you babe? Hope everything is ok. Missing you on msn babe!!!!

Nikki - Hope you're bearing up sweetheart. Thinking of you.

Everyone else - get yourselves back on here will you.

Oh yeah - missed last post for christmas delivery guys so sorry no cards got delivered.

Anyway, incase I don't get on here tomorrow:

[fly]_*HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY FERTILITY FRIENDS. MAY 2008 BE A PROSPEROUS ONE FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!*_
/fly]​
Spk to you all soon.
lots of love
Nicola and bump xx


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls

Nicola I know how you feel, we hda a quiet xmas last year, being heavily pg, and moving up the day after boxing day really spoilt it alot. I usually go a little mad at xmas, wearing mummy xmas outfit too, so was a little lost last year. Have a few silly moments if you can, you've gone through alot this year, and you need to celebrate what you have both achieved and what better a time to do it than at xmas.

Sean & I decided just to buy a little something from Alfie to give each other, but I did buy him a silly present............. a ball of string!!! all wrapped up lovely, well he keeps saying you can never have enough string.

Just a quick one, not sure I'll get back on today as daughters are on there way up today, and then a cuddly man is going to visit me tonite 

[size=30pt]MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY FF FRIENDS​,
have a good one!!​[/size]

love you loads

Elaine & Sir Alfie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all

dad came home crimbo day, i went to swanseas to pick him up

how are you all?


----------



## nicola.t

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely crimbo. I did. We spent the day at my parents place. It was nice to have a quiet christmas as I am sure we won't next year!!!!

kara - I am glad that your dad is home and hope he is recouperating quickly!

Nikki - How are you hun? Hope you've had a nice christmas hun.

Elaine - Did santa bring you lots of pressies? Are your daughters still down?

Crazybabe, Elaine, Tanya - Hope you are all ok and have had a lovely christmas. Come back soon!!

No other news,

nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls

hope you all had a good one. Went tooo quick didnt it?? Must admit, its never taken that long to open chrisie presents before, started at 10 and still going at 1!!! All for Alfie, was great fun, but had to stop and have put the rest upstairs so he can have them for his birthday at the end of the month. Em & Nat left at lunch time, and are safely back at Plymouth now. Was awful them going, all in tears, AGAIN. Poor SEan, must hate it seeing us all in tears. But he should be used to it by now. 
Had some lovely present from daughters, but they always spoil me. Clever Alfie went and bought me lots of pressies too, even managed to buy me a new bra for the new puppies!! 

Off to Cardiff next week, another checkup, and spending spree, really need some new clothes to fit me. 

Kara................glad to hear your dad's home, best chrissie present hey?

Nicola...........next christmas is going to be soo different for you, bet its hard to imagine?

Nikki............is it very cold back home?? how did Darcey enjoy the day?

Karen..........Did you go back to Manchester for xmas?

Alfie managed to climb all the stairs today, top tooth about to come through, and he's started feeding himself with a spoon. He's really changing, and so quickly, something new every day. 

Now to think about what to have for tea, are we all bored with TURKEY yet?

will catch you later.

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Merry Christmas girls

I'm sorry I haven't been on for a while.

I hope you all had a lovely Christmas. We had a lovely day, all very manic at my mums house  but lots of fun. We were the same as you Elaine with the presents we took over 3 hours to open them all. Who ever said people weren't spending as much this Christmas couldn't have equated my family in that statement . You should have seen Barry trying to get all the presents back in the car. Every ones coming to us next year so we wont have that problem again for a while.
Well Darcey had a fab day - what a spoilt little girl . I was also very spoilt with presents and I so enjoyed shopping in the Jan sales. God I love shopping!! I so miss shops like Oasis and Ware house being on the door step (I don't think Barry does though )
Have to say it has been a strange Christmas, what with everything thats gone on but I think the whole family coped very well.

Nicola - How are you feeling hunny? Are  you starting to get big yet? I cant wait to see you and your tummy . As for a quite Christmas nd New Year ... You get out there and enjoy it love because believe me you wont be able to again for a while at least 

Elaine - I'm so pleased you had a lovely Christmas with your girls and Alfie, and yes it did go sooo fast! How is Sir ALFIE NOW? Is he feeling better? I cant believe hes nearly walking.

Kara - I hope you had a lovely Christmas. Getting your dad home must have been the best present ever.

Karen - Hope you had a lovely Christmas.


----------



## nicola.t

Well ladies, the end of another year is upon us already!

I want to wish you all a _*VERY MERRY NEW YEAR.
I HOPE THAT ALL YOUR DREAMS AND WISHES COME TRUE IN 2008.
XXX*_​
Hope you all have a fab time tonight whatever you are doing. Catch up with you all soon.

Lots of love

Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

happy new year girls

hope you are all well


----------



## elemnat

Afternoon, and HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all.

just managed to grab a couple of mins whilst Alfie's asleep and Seans up to goodness knows what in the garage. 

We had a quite night last night, really wasnt in the mood for drinking. Didnt really want to stay up to see it in, but sat with Sean anyway. Spoke to the girls, just after midnight. Then off to bed. Much prefer Xmas to New Year. 

HOpe you all have a great year ahead. 

WEll noise in the garage is getting louder!! So off to investigate. We have an early start tomorrow, have to be in Cardiff for my checkup at 10!!! And Alfie's been having major lie-ins (some mornings til gone 9!) so could be interesting. 

Will catch you all later, sorry no personals, will do better next time.

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Well, where have you all gone,

Am I the only sad loner on here now? Elaine - I know what you're thinking!!!

A question for you ladies - when is it safe to have a bath again. I really miss them?

Anyway,  

Kara - How's the D/r going? Is your dad recouperating better at home?

Elaine - You didn;t sound at all happy in your last post babe. You ok? How is my man (Alfie, that is)?

Nikki - I'm so glad you had a lovely christmas despite circumstances! I bet Darcey was thoroughly spoilt by everyone.

Well i'm feeling ok. Sickness seems to be subsiding and i'm getting a bit more of an appetite again. Was playing on the Wii the other night and slightly over did it so I fon't think i'll be doing that again.  I have also given in to maternity trousers. My ordinary clothes just weren't comfy anymore. I also got measured for a new bra the other day. my god they're growing almost as big as my belly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, no other news from sunny st davids. Hope everyone is well.

Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

hiya mate]

bet your growing fast

first jab is down so im on the rocky road lol


----------



## elemnat

Kara whey hey, 1 jab down, fantastic, really hoping that with your acup and all our hoping and praying this will be your turn hun.

Nicola Oh you know me too well!!! No been a bit down again, and Emma's (eldest daughter) boyfriend was a complete poo head to her new years eve. Went to see the doc today and we've decided to put me back on a low dose of happy pills, she thinks I need to be on them for about a year. So I really must not stop taking them once I feel better, as that's what I was doing last year.  But hey hoo, look forward and all that!!!! Anyway, more importantly, bet you feel far more comfy in maternity clothes, I had to get some early and I only had one little one. Glad the sickness is easing off. Baths.............that was one thing I really missed in the beginning. But a friend of mine (who's a midwife, and on here) said from 12 weeks and not too hot. So go and have a soak in warm water, ohh heaven.  


NIkki thx for the txt (and you Nicola) sorry I didnt reply new year, was avoiding my phone to be honest. Do you know when aquatots starts again, and mum & tots?? Need to get back into some sort of routine. 

this will back you laugh............we went shopping in cardiff yesterday, and I got measured for some new bra's, I was an A/B cup, I now fit a  32 E!!!!!! Sean's face was a picture when I told him, deff got my money's worth   

Shall we try for a meet, SOON? could do with one.
I'm a lady of leisure so anytime. HINT HInt

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

wow hun an e cup.

have they settled down now?

hope the pills with help and remember not to stop them again


----------



## nikkij

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!

Sorry for the late message but we have been so busy. I hope you all had a fab time over New Year ? Ours was very quiet again as we stayed in again this year.
So has any one else had this cold virus? Barry caught it about 10 days before Christmas and still has it now! I only got a cold and cough but poor Darcey has had it bad too. I feel like Ive gone back to the new born days of no sleep through the nights  . She is starting to get better now though - thank god.

Sorry Elaine i have no idea when aqua tots or mother and tots start back up again. Like you though I'm keen to get back into a routine. I hope your feeling a little better now your back on the tablets. If your up for it next week I'll pop in to see you you, thats if Darcey's better.   about the boob size!

Nicola - isn't it lovely when you move into maternity wear. I found next to be really good.

Ladies we need to meet up and soon. I have been feeling a little down over the last month so I could do with a really good night out or even a meet for lunch/coffee.

Hope every one else is well

Nikki


----------



## nikkij

Where is every one


----------



## nicola.t

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

I'm here - just not managed to get on over the last couple of days as back in work. God, i hate it. Am on count down now.

How is everyone?  Hope everyone is well.

I would love a meet up guys. Whens good for everybody?

Well bump is expanding but I continue to lose weight which I don't mind but Chris does. Have mid wife on Monday so will mention it to her then.

No other news. Feel like we haven't met up in ages. So a meet up is well over due.

Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

hi all, yep I here too. 

meet meet meet........are we lunching? or if you all fancy coming to the village (AHHHH!   ) I'm a lady of leisure so I'm easy   

I've got bigger (.)(.)'s than Jordan, she's gone down to a 32D!!! But I dont think mine look big. 

Nicola hope you havent lost too much weight. I know years ago, (in the olden days!!) when I had the 2 girls they used to weigh you when pg, but they dont now. Has the sickness gone now? 

Nikki poor you having to be 'Nurse' to both Barry & Darcey. Make sure you look after yourself. 
We went to the pool today, just me & ALfie there, on our lonesome and he was just bobbing up & down with his armbands on. 

Karahows the jabbing going? still having acup?

Karen where are you?? hope you're ok

No other news that I can think of, but lets sort a meet.

love to all 

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

hoya girls how are you all?

meet up would be great

down reg is going well and no side effects really as yet, still having acu and my acu lady brought me a fertility crystal bracelet thats orange i have orange knickers so need an orange nightie so keep you eyes open please and let me know if you see any lol


----------



## elemnat

Kara when alfie's in bed tonight, I search the net for you, I WILL find you one, I'm on a mission now  

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

aww thanks hun

im given this go everything i possibally can lol


----------



## nikkij

Good morning ladies


Well Barry and Darcey are much better now - thank god! I don't know who was the bigger baby  .
I'm also having a little problem trying to persuade Barry to leave Darcey with his mum just for an hour so we can go out together for a drink or something to eat but he's having none of it. He keeps saying that we waited so long for her he's not prepared to leave her with any one but my mum. only problem is, is that my mum lives 400 miles away . I keep explaing that it is also more beneficial for Darcey to be used to being left with other people and not just for us. I think I will have to keep working on him

Nicola - Ahh hunny, I'm sorry works so bad  . I so know where your coming from when work don't treat you properly. How much longer have you got left?

Elaine - It was lovely to see you and Sir Alfie yesterday. My god he's turning in to a proper little toddler now and sooo gorgeous! Have to say you look wonderful and your new (.)(.) look fab not too big at all. Just don't stand too close to me now though as I now feel very inadequate  .

Kara - How are you hun, I'm pleased you jabs are going well and you have no side effects. I'm also keeping an eye out for anything orange for you.x

Karen - Hope your OK hunny.

Gotta go, Darcey has just woken up

Nikki


----------



## kara76

i can't find any orange may try and dye some, good suggestions for girls on another site


----------



## elemnat

Nikki would it help (the leaving Darcey bit) if I brought Alfie round to stay with you and Barry for an hour so he could see how easy it is, and they're really ok to be left? If you fancy that let me know, and we'll sort it. It just may take something simple like that to persuade him. (Bit of reverse pyschology thing!) 

Didnt really get chance to have much of a chat yesterday, Are you going swimming next week, (starts again). I'll pop round one day next week, and day better? 

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies,

we all well? Good!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well can you believe it, I am 16 wks preg already..... nope, nor can I.

Work is ok, except that by 3pm I am as dead as a dodo. Then to top it all off I have an hours drive before getting home.

When are going to have a meet then? weekends are better for me sorry.

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing weekend....

Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

How's next weekend for everybody then?? 

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Next week end is good for me

 Elaine What time does the swimming star again? Do you fancy poping round to mine after the swimming class?

Will chat mre later, Darcey has just woken up again

x


----------



## elemnat

Nikki swimming is 1-2. And yes I'll pop round after for light refreshments,   

Nicolahows bump doing?? ARe you going to find out what you're having? Have you started talking names yet? (gosh 20 questions or what) 

Karadid you do your dying of nightie? How are you for meeting this weekend? 

Have heard about a 'rough & tumble' group (soft play area) in Milford sports centre, for Alfie not me   so will look into that, think he'd enjoy that. No news from The village. Been trying to decide where to go on holiday this year, looking at kefalonia, anybody been there? 

well its way past my bedtime so will shoot off now

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

im working all weekend girls

so carry on without me

i feel ****, i have such a bad back and af still not here and its day 12 of dr!!!lucky baseline is 10 days away


----------



## nicola.t

evening ladies from the 3 of us!!!!

Well had 16wk check up today and after a slow start, two heartbeats found. Both nice and healthy! M/W said that I am measuring at 18wks but thats good because accomaodating two.

I can do Saturday, but can we make it about 11ish as need to be back fro 2 and hate to eat and run. Need to have a good catch up with everyone. If prob then no worries we'll do another weekend.

No other news to report sorry. Short and sweet.

OOOOhhhh what you doing for alfie's birthday? Hope you're having a party for him and i'm invited.

Spk soon
xx


----------



## nikkij

Saturday is fine for me. Where shall we meet? I don't mind at all. 

Pleased all went well to day Nic, not long till your 20 week scan!

Chat later, off to bed now

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

ok where is everybody

Nikki'jesus loves you!!!'  

Nicola i'm all set for Saturday, just need to know where. 

well thought I had the holiday sorted, BUT NO, AHHHH just had a stupid quote, on-line it says all inclusive, but its half board and was quoted £2008   so at the moment giving up! Think Sean can sort it, umm maybe not, he wont think of practical things for Alfie. 
So back to the drawing board.

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

Hi Lyndon

Thank you for your reply.

I will pick up my plan next week at baseline so will get the nurses to write it all down for me, as always I hate not knowing things

I have been given dexamthasone and from the amount I have I think these are being given around embryo transfer to test date, I see some women have them through stimmualtion also. Do you knwo much about this drug?Its a steroid given in a tiny dose not like body builders! If you have assisted hatching the tiny hole we make in the shell of the embryos can sometimes allow your immune system to 'see' the embryo when normally it wouldn't. A tiny amount of steroid suppresses your immune response and keeps the embryo ' invisable' to the immune system for the necessary time.

I am still very tempted with the thought of blastocyst transfer but also scared of the thought that none would survive we can make that decision as treatment progresses (on day 3 ideally) I will guide you on it was we move day to day letting you know % chances of getting blasts. I wouldn't advise blastocsyst transfer if I felt you weren't going to get any.

sorry if im annoying with all my questions, luke say I must be ha like I said to you before&#8230; knowledge is power!

thanks yet again

Kara

thats my email from the embryolist, my clniic don;t do blasto as general rule but will for us

im having a day where im scared about failing again and know that if that happened i don't want a fet as money would be tight and would go for another fresh yet im scared of going blasto and having nothing

help


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, I just don't seem to get the time at the mo.

So where are we meeting? I'm going to have to bring Darcey as Barry going out Friday night and I don't think he'll be in any fit state to look after her on Saturday morning.  
So location and time? Bristol Trader? Glen? Georges? I cant think of any more  How about 11am?

Elaine  - Thank you, Yes I know Jesus loves me and he also loves you. I can feel a song coming on... Jesus loves you yes he does, Jesus loves you yes he does, Jesus loves you yes he does and we love Jesus to.  Sorry I hope we don't offend any one.

Nicola  - How are you and the babies? I hope work is treating you a little better

Kara -  You poor thing you have so much to think of. I wouldn't worry about bothering the embryologist at the end of the day they are there to help you. 

Karen  - Are you OK hun? Have we scared you away?

Hopefully I'll get on a gain later

Chat soon

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies,

I'm here too..... just am sooooo knackered at mo can't think to write. Also haven't had much sleep during the last two nights as have had lower back pain in evenings and generally anticipating another crap day at work, but won't bore any of you with that as I bore myself.

Right then, I can do Saturday. 11am is perfect. Shall we just do coffee as we're meeting early. Glen sounds good to me.

Kara - try not to stress yourself out babe. It sounds like some good advice to see how things progress. They're not going to suggest blasts if the chances are none will get that far. I know its easy for me to say, but it wasn't so long ago that Chris and I were going through exactly the same situation and kept thinking what if?

Well no other news. Will check back on tomorrow to confirm Sat.

Take care all.

Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

just a real quickie, Glen is good, see you at 11. 

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

11 am good for me aswell
x


----------



## nikkij

Hi ya ladies

Hope every one is well.


Elaine - Happy Birthday wishes to Alfie, we hope you all have a lovely day.

Nicola - Have to say you looked amazing on Saturday. Hope works been OK for you. 

Kara - How are you you?

Karen - Hope everythings going well for you hunny

Gotta go

Nikki


----------



## kara76

hiya all well as you can see from my tickers things are moving along

had baseline today and stimms start on monday, so here goes

my clinic have agreed to go to blasts if we get enough too so thats cool

hope you are all well


----------



## elemnat

evening girls,

well what a day. Alfie's had a great day, loads of presents. Nikki thanks for his pressies they're fantastic.  Gosh the boy has been so spoilt, goodness knows where its all going to go, and no Nikki there's noway it'll all fit under my stairs now  

Just a short one as absolutely pooped and very large glass of white sat waiting for me.  

will catch you all properly tomorrow.

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies,

Sorry haven't been on in a while but been busy this week. Work has been more bearable this week except children have been muppets, which was quickly dealt with by head.

Elaine Give Alfie a massive kiss from me and the bumps. Bet he was thoroughly spoilt.  Can't believe how much he has changed since I last saw him.

Nikki As with Alfie I can't believe how much Darcey has changed. She is beautiful!!! Really enjoyed last weekend too.... It felt we all hadn't met up for ages.

Kara I'm so glad everything is going swimmingly babe. Glad your baseline went well, are you feeling any better? I haven't sent pressie yet, but it will be sent this weekend, be sure of that!!!!

Where have all the others gone? DO you think we have scared them off?

Right gotta go.

Catch you all later.
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Nicola dont know about 'us' scaring the others away, but I'm sure a certain 'young' lady carrying twins had alot to do with frightening them away    

you look so well, BUT I hope you've been eating, Alfie could have shown you tonight the correct way to eat chocolate cake    just a bit of mess to clear up!!  

sending the bump a big rub XXXXXXXXXX

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

sorry alfie happy birthday

yeah all going to plan embryolist has told me no steriods if blasto transfer which stress me at first but hey i need to put trust in him and as he personally will be looking after our embryos i need to trust him, he said that if all goes to plan and we get embryos like last time and then go to blast we have a 70%chance of success. worth the risk i think

my head feels like it might exploded today

nicola wow time is flying for you hunni, cant wait to see your bump,


----------



## elemnat

Kara nn exploding heads please, bit messy!!! Sounds like your embryologist knows what he talking about, but its bound to be scary. Just hang in there. fingers crossed this is your time hun.

Nikki Alfie's got the blue striped top on today, gosh he looks real grown up, and makes his eyes even bluer. 

NicolaEnd of the week, make sure you get your feet up this weekend, and EAT!!

just a quickie for now, catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## elemnat

Oh dear am I talking to myself again  

Sean left yesterday, away all week in Sheffield. Hopefully another qualification at the end of it. He's hoping to get on a big course which could enable him to work anywhere in the world   
Alfie's got conjunctivitous (can never spell that word) again, so unless it clears up by tomorrow we wont be at swimming Nikki. 

Nicola hows the bump? 

off for a quick cuppa whilst Alfie's having a nap

elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Talking to yourself Elaine..... Definately a sign of the old age creeping in there!!!!

Well, I am ok and the bump is too. Can't believe that we are 18wks already. Scan on the 11th now then meet consultant on the 25th. M/W says that I will need to see someone every 2wks after that. So its all go.

Have finally found the cable for my digital camera so can now attempt to put some photos on here. Did take one of my belly last week and it wasn't a very nice sight, believe me.

How's the treatment going Kara? skip that just going to talk to you on msn.

Right be back later

TTFN
From Fatty xx


----------



## Tan1982

Hi girls I'm back

Feeling OK and my belly is huge, I'm 18wks and 1 day preggers its gone sooooooooo fast. Got my 20wk scan on 7th Feb then after that I'm going to mothercare to order the pram and things i cant wait. 

Nicola t = Have you felt the babies move yet? Ive been told you feel it between 18-20wks.

Ive been so busy this last few months trying to get my upstairs finished thats why i haven't been on ff for a while. I hope everybody is OK and its good to chat to you guys again.

speak soon love Tanya and Bump xxxxxxx


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies (and bumps)

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but I find I'm always so busy, then to knackered later on to get on here. It doesn't help that Princess Darcey thinks its time to get up and play at 5.30 am! 

Nicola - How are we hun? I bet you cant wait for your scan. I'm so pleased there seeing you every 2 weeks. Hows the healthy eating going? No crunchy nut cornflakes I hope for breakfast dinner and tea still
.

Elaine - we missed you today . Darcey was looking for her little friend. The class was huge today! The pool was packed! you can imagine what it was like trying to get changed 
How is poor sir Alfie? Conjunctivitis is sooo horrible, I hope he's feeling better soon. Darcey sends him a  
How are you feeling too Hun? Hope its not too bad with Sean being away.

Tanya - Ohh it's lovely to hear from you and thats alls going so well. I cant believe how far on you are too. Just make sure your taking it easy now though, lost of resting and letting d/p run around after you.

Kara and last but not least - How are you feeling hunny? sounds like it was all getting a bit much the other day. Have you been back for any accu? that might help you to chill a little.

Well got to go, loads to do

chat later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

im doing ok 2 stimms jabs down and have acu tomorrow and work boo

having clexane and steriods this time and so hoping for blasts, we need this to work


----------



## elemnat

hi all, 
just a quick one tonight, just  put the man down, but his little eyes are full of it!! Nikki.....wont be at 'mums & tots' tomorrow, dont want anybody else to get it.  My eyes are a bit sore so think I may have it on the way, or could it be cuz I havent slept properly in ages??! 

Alfie's now saying the 'M' word, yes he's managed Mam mam mam, and its lovely to hear. 

Tanya glad to see you back on, and glad all ok with bump.

Nicola are you going to find out what you're having?? (i can get my knitting needles out then!) Glad they're keeping an eye on you though. 

Kara You're throwing everything at this cycle we all hope it works this time for you hun.

Nikki was it busier than last week at swimming, thought that was busy enough. 

Think its going to be a long week with no Sean and not being able to take Alfie anywhere. May go a bit stir crazy   

alfie's meant to be asleep, but I can hear him basing the activity toy in his cot, hopefully he'll settle soon, think we could both do with a good nights sleep.

Will catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies,

Firstly - welcome back Tanya. I too am shocked at how fast time is going. In fact i think I can safely say I am petrified at how fast time is going. Had a bit of a panic attack last night and thought I was going to be a rubbish mother, not knowing how/what/when to do anything. More so with two aswell. Chris told me to stop being so stupid and to buck up my ideas. How's that for reassurance!!!!!!!!
A for feeling them move, I think I have. I have had quite a lot of little flutters. But have no idea. Can't wait to see them again now on the 11th. Are you going to find out the sex?

Nikki - you'll be glad to hear that my eating habits are/have improved. I'm glad to day that fruit is very much back on the agenda and I am eating proper meals. Had a huge roast dinner in school today......Mmmmmmm!!!!! Got leak and potato soup tomorrow freshly made in the morning.
Lots of love and kisses to Darcey xxxxxxxx

Kara - i know you're ok, as i spoke to you the other day on msn. But just remember that we are all rooting for you and Luke.

Elaine - When's Sean back hun? Just think, it's Thursday tomorrow nearly the end of the week, then you'll be wishing he's going away then so you can get some peace and quiet again. Big hug to Alfie. Hope he's better soon. Nasty eyes!!!   

Got a bit of a question guys - might be too much info here but sorry. Is it normal to get a thick white discharge. Have noticed quite a lot of it over the last couple of days?

Did warn you!!!!!!

I await your responses......

Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## sarahmonty

skippy3165 said:


> Hi there just wondering if there is many people from Pembrokeshire out there.
> 
> Skippy


     hi im from pembrokeshire, pembroke you know it?


----------



## kara76

hello sarah

welcome to the thread

are you having tx at the moment

well girls im feeling my ovaries and feeling crap so looking at this as a good sign lol


----------



## nikkij

Hello and welcome to the thread Sarah

Were all spread out over Pembs from St Davids, Haverfordwest, clunderwen (hope thats right Kara) and Llangwm. We try and meet as often as possible if we can but we have been finding it a little difficult of late to get together. It would be great to meet you and honestly were not that scary (well Nick might be) Only joking Nicola 

Well what a week. I haven't really been that busy but it feels like I have. I spent all Tuesday night preparing for a lady who was interested in come to see me about childminding but she then cancelled 30 minutes before she was due to arrive 
I then went on a arts and creativity course for 2 hours last night - Darcey wouldn't go to bed so was still up at 8.30 (shes normally asleep by 6.30 pm! I pointed out to Barry that its not as easy as he thinks to look after a baby and do all the other jobs such as washing up and tidying around when the baby wont settle. The course was OK she did have some good ideas but why do these lecturers have to drag everything out? we could have covered loads more. God I'm moaning, sorry.
Right to you ladies now

Kara  Sorry your not feeling to good, but as you said look at it as a positive   .. I soo have everything crossed for you hun.

Nicola - How are you and bump? I hope work has been OK for you this week. And I'm pleased your diet has improved! Now just chill and relax this weekend and let Chris run around after you - You deserve it!!

Tanya  - How are you and your bump hunny? Hope your also having a relaxing weekend too.

Elaine - Hello Hun. Its been strange not seeing you and Alfie this week. How is the little man? I hope his eyes are better.

Is Sean home then? If he is enjoy your weekend 

We need a meet, I don't care where but can we meet soon? If it on a night then me and Elaine could also have a few  - Sorry to those of you who can't have any but I do need a good night out.

Gotta go but catch you all later

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

and welcome Sarah,

I'm the one from St Davids, but work in Monkton School. So know Pembroke.  Don't liisten to anything these other girls tell you its really Elaine that scares everyone off, especially with her new additions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I have 9 days until I reach the 20week milestone and see my little babies again dancing away on the screen.Do I or do I not find out the sex of them?

We are all fine and work seems to have settled back down again and peace has recomenced. Well within the staff anyway, the children are a different kettle of fish!!!

I agree Nikki, we do need another meet up and if you want it on an evening then thats cool but make it a weekend so I can sleep like a baby the next day. And it would be lovely to meet new faces aswell.

Kara - you'll never guess what..... I sent your suprise today. yes I really did.

Nikki - I hate it when you work your gutts off for people then they don't turn up...... 

Elaine - Hope Sean brought you back some lovely presents and Alfie of course!

Tanya - How's your bump coming along?

Anyway ladies, I'm off to watch a bit of Lost in preparation for the new series tomorrow.
Lots of love
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

I love LOST too! I would like to catch up on the old lost too but no chance with Miss Darcey pie


----------



## kara76

as you can see the pregnant/mothers are the crazy ones

im the only normal one lol

so where are you having your tx?

im the one from clunderwen btw

nic looking forward to my present.....


----------



## elemnat

WHEYY HEY,

how's you girlies

well what a week, Alfie's eyes are alot better thankgod, it was hell trying to get his drops in them though, how tight can one little boy close his eyes?? I've ended up with 'man flu'. Almost fainted Friday morning, which was a bit scary had to stick Alfie on the floor quickly and sit down, poor chap was starving and was making his way into the kitchen for his breakfast and got quite distressed when I didnt follow, tipical man thinking of his belly!!  
Sean's home, Yippee, but no pressie's this time, he told me if I felt isolated in Llangwm then he really was at the end of the world!! He passed his exam, so a few more letters to put after his name  
I did get a lie in yesterday, then in took Alfie out in the afternoon so I could crash in bed with a hot waterbottle. God I looked like poo!!
But its been a looonnnnggg week, be glad to get out again.

SarahHI, and welcome to the mad house. Now shall I give you the low down on the nutters you'll be talking to on here...........now lets see, there's Nicolawho is totally off her trolley, and even worse now she's carrying twins. Just dont believe a word she says. 
Kara'sgetting very laid back with her accupunture at the moment, but I'm sure its just to help her do faster and madder things in her car. Nikki mum of the beautiful Princess Darcey, (who my son thinks he can give her one quick kiss in the swimming pool then rip her bikini top off!) talks about drink alot, so make your own mind up about that but the name Sue-Ellen from Dynasty springs to mind!! 

Have changed Alfie's night-time routine and its working (or seems to be) I wont bore u all, but I'll tell you about it Nikki at Swimming on Tuesday. Hope its not too busy.

Nicola your white stuff......its not thrush is it?? I had it continuously throughout pg with Alfie, it was hell, but didnt always cause itching. 
Do you think you'll find out the sex the twins?? I think its 2 girls, and as you know I am a witch (before you say it!!)

NikkiI bet your arts night was really 'paint by numbers'!!

Kara hope you're feeling really positive, its not much longer now, you've thrown everything at this tx 

well have to go and do some ironing now, so will catch you later

Elaine & Sir ALfie

ps *LET'S MEET SOON, and a big drinky sounds good,*


----------



## kara76

thanks you so much nicola, the present was lovely and thoughtful, love ya hun

first scan results

lining is 13mm

right has 10 follies biggest is 8 are around 14mm and 2 smaller ones

left has 8-10 again most are around 14, but this ovary is very very high so we don't know if this will be reached

im well chuffed


----------



## nikkij

Ahh Kara. Im well chuffed for you hun
x


----------



## nicola.t

Elaine - they say as you get older your more prone to picking up illnesses    

Kara the pleasure is all mine babe. So glad you've got some nice big fat juicey folicles...... 

Nikki You sure you're not an alcholic secretly.... I'm tending to agree with Elaine. Sue Ellen!!

Sarah See, look, we've scared you off already and you've not met us yet. I know Elaine would tilt you over the edge.

Never thought that I could have thrush as I associate that with itching and not had that bit of it. Has eased off a bit but will keep an eye and see how it progresses. Really don't think we;re gonna find sexes. Have always said that I don't want to know but there is just a small part of that is tempted.

Going to Cardiff over half term with Chris to do some serious baby shopping. Really looking forward to that.

No other news to report
Love to all
nicola xxx


----------



## elemnat

Nicolawe never found out what sex Alfie was till he was born, and that was Sean's bit to have a look and tell me, and I can tell you that made him well up with tears, and Chris WILL go too  I was only thinking about you and getting baby stuff, have you sorted out your pushchair yet? I think that's the hardest thing, I didnt track mine down until I was too big to try to lift it so didnt know it was as heavy as it is!!!

NikkiDone my deed for the day. It was £2.25. Darcey will get it at next lesson. Done though for the next 2 weeks. Alfie loves his, its very bright.

(_Alfie & Darcey have just completed their first swimming badges, Starfish 1 , how cool is that??)_

Kara your scan has given fantastic results, you must be so chuffed hun. How do it compare with your last full cycle?

Sarah come back please. Honest Nicola's not really that scary 

Spent an hour in THE village hall last night, they've started a Dancercize class, it was a giggle. 
On countdown for Monday, Natalie (youngest dd) is coming up for the week, then the following Monday Emma's coming up. Cant wait to see them both. 
We're all bunged up with this flipping cold, so off to bed early, and then I can watch tv in peace. Just hoping ALfie doesnt wake again, last night it was 2.30 he came in with us. WE really need to break the pattern but with us both feeling like poo it'll have to wait, have no energy to be in and out of bed in the middle of the night, of Nicola just you wait!!!

Well, I'm off now, catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

just a quick post

love the ticker elaine

my last cycle i had 6 on right and 3-4 on left!!!!!so all good

as long as i get some good ones to go to blast i will be please

post more tomorrow


----------



## elemnat

Kara sounds as if all the orange knicker wearing   and the needles are helping. Everything crossed for you hun, really really hope this is your time, you've put so much into it, and I have a good feeling for you.   

Just a quickie as Sean's caught my 'man flu' and has had to go to bed, so early night will do us both good I think. Taking the lemsip up to him in a mo.

Ok important question, WHEN can we meet. Need to feel that bump Nicola 


Elaine xx


----------



## nikkij

Howdy Ladies, Sue - Ellen here 

So how is every one?

Elaine  - Thank you for listening to me whining to day. I have been feeling a little down of late, I don't know why but it does help getting some of my woes of my chest. I think its just down to the lack of sleep.
Thank you for payng that money for Darcey's swimming badge, I'll get it back to you next time I see you. Is swimming on next week?
Have to say you looked fab today - You so looked a yummy mummy at play group, the rest of us looked like slummy mummys compared to you 

Nicola - How are we feeling today hun? I have been meaning to say about your "personal" question that I also suffered the same and was told that it was down to hormones. As long as the discharge is not itchy or foul smelling then everything is ok. If your worried though hun get it checked.
Hows school? Only 2 more days to go then your on your hols for a week so at least something to look forward to.

Kara - How are you feeling? Fab news about your scan - Ive got everything crossed for you now 

Tanya - Hope your feeling in full bloom too hunny.

Sarah - I hope we haven't scared you off hun, were all lovely really 

Better go, I'm well tired and still loads to do.

Nikki


----------



## nikkij

How about this Friday or Saturday night?

Nicola if you wanted to come here after work rather then going all the way home then back into town then your more then welcome

I can't meet up next week as Ive got family down.

Nikki
x


----------



## helen_26

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. (Please tell me if i'm in the wrong place). I'm from a little village just west of Llanelli, seems like most of you are in Pembs, but I thought I'd say hello anyway.


----------



## elemnat

Helen hi, and welcome. As I'm not a local girl, (only know where Tescos' is  ) not sure if you are in the right place. But one of the other girls will let you know. 

NikkiAs you know, I'm an expert on lack of sleep!!! But men,   just remember every minute you 'spend' with Darcey is worthwhile in her education. I never seem to get anything done around the house during the day, but then one day I'll think Ok lets blitz the place, and its done super quick whilst Alfie's asleep. And dont forget, no matter how often you do housework etc, its back again tomorrow. 
As for me looking yumm mummy...............I really must stop wearing cocktail dresses and stilleto's during the day    but thanks hun. 

this'll give you a giggle, yesterday morning, whilst sorting myself out in the bedroom, Alfie was exploring, opening drawers etc. Next thing I know he's shouting to me, waving a certain toy   in the air that he'd found in one of the bedside drawers. gosh I couldnt stop laughing. they'll have to hiden well away now!!! See not only a pole in the garage!!!! Well we could give the village something to talk about!!

Friday sounds good to me at the mo. Sounds like Sean could be up to Cardiff Sat to watch the rugby, depending on 'man flu'. But its knocked him for 6, serves him right for taking the mick out of me last weekend when I felt soo cr*p!!

well girls off for a cuppa whilst he's asleep.

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hi girlies

Hello and welcome Helen. I'm the same as Elaine and not a local (from Yorkshire) so I'm not too good on locations or distances but your more then welcome to join us any time for a coffee/night out etc, we would love to meet you.

Elaine - God you made me laugh. Can you imagine if it happened next week when your d/d down and he found it then with her in the room, I don't know who would be more embarrassed, you or her!

I'm so up for a night on the town. Friday night sounds good to me. Any one else up for joining us? If you want Elaine I can pick you up. Do you fancy eating out first then having a few  or just  Let me know what the plan is.

Got to go, I can hear the ironing calling ... What an exciting life I have 

Nikki
x


----------



## kara76

morning lol well afternoon

waiting for phone call to confirm when ec is

right has 8 good ones and left has 3 so all good

lining is 10mm and tripled lined so prefect

come on phone ring lol, off to clean cooker, sad yep i know 

im working all weekedn poo poo

but off for 3 weeks then yippee


----------



## nicola.t

Morning all you lovely ladies,

And welcome to Helen..... you might regret coming on hear once you get to know us (especially Elaine, she's a bit of a fruit loop). One look and you'll run a mile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo evil Elaine aren't I??

Well we have reached the 20wk mark (well tomorrow actually) I cannot believe how fast time is going now. Not that i'm grumbling but reality is really beginning to set in especially as we brought two cribs this week. Chris said afterwards "This is really happening isn't it?" To which I replied "Yeap. It sure is.!"

Am hoping to goto Cardiff over half term but car decided to start playing up yesterday, so its off to the car doctor for that before we go. Typical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How is it, that drunken friends just can't keep their hands off your pregnant belly? Met up with a few old friends last night and as the night progressed, the touching and the going down to the belly and talking to them increased....... Is it just a novelty because there are two of them, I wonder.

Kara I am so pleased you've got lots of nice juicey follicles ready for collecting. Is Monday the go ahead then? Make sure you wear that necklace down to theatre now!!!!!!!

Elaine Hope you've managed to catch up on some sleep. Give Sean a good slap and tell him to get on with it. Bet he's well enough to go and watch the rugby today though!

Nikki Did you enjoy your movie last night? Its typical isn't it, I get half term and everybody has family down. well girls what can I say... Yes I hear you say, Nicola you sad loner!!!!!!

Right enough of my waffling on... Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

not sure im allow to wear it but i will try and yep ec is deffo monday at 1145 omg lol

trigger tonight at midnight


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

I Hope your trigger shot goes ok at midnight, hope your feeling ok and positive.

Take care

love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

thanks mate

trigger all done and yep still feeling calm and postive


----------



## nicola.t

Kara All the best for tomorrow babe, I have everything crossed for you. If you feel upto it, send us text to let us know how you got on. If I don't hear from you I will totally understand mate.

For you kara:           
       

Hope everyone has had a fab weekend, we have two gorgeous days. May it last for the week.

Well big scan tomorrow..... and we're not going to find out the sexes. Well don't think so anyway!!!!!!

Catch up with you all soon.
nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

I hope everyone has had a nice weekend. Ive got my mum, brother and sister coming down tomorrow for the week so I'm really looking forward to seeing them.

Kara - Good luck for tomorrow hun, I have everything crossed for you I'm also sending you loads        .x

Nicola  - Yep people do seem to think that because your pregnant they have every right in the world to touch your tummy . It used to drive me mad.
I bet you had loads of fun choosing the babies things, Iwould spend hours looking through baby magazines for Darcey's things.
Enjoy your scan tomorrow,it has got to be said that they are the most amazing things ever.

Elaine  - I hope Alfie is sleeping a bit better for you now or you at least got a lie in this weekend.

Tanya, crazy babe and Helen - I hope you have all had a lovely weekend.

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

i got 10 eggs girls

call should come tomorrow between 9 and 11am


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

  WELL DONE HUN, 10 EGGS,    hope your feeling ok   , hope your not feeling too sore hun, I am so proud of you, keep up the positive energy love.  I got the SW comming to see us tomorrow between 2 and 2:30 we are excited to get the ball rolling but nervous too, We have been cleaning like busy bees make sure everything is tidy etc.

Take care, and I hope you get a goods nights sleep, I wish you all the best of luck in the world for your phone call tomorrow hun, let me know ok.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

good luck crazy


----------



## kara76

we have 8 embryos et maybe thursday or saturday and will get the next call on thursday


----------



## nicola.t

Morning ladies,

Well had scan yesterday and everything is still going swimmingly. Couldn't get all the measurements though as babies are lying on top of each other and were too close to get a few of them, so back in 10 days to see if they have moved and to complete measurements.

Slightly worrying thing though is that both babies are measuring as if they are singletons which would explain why I am so big, M/W said I am definately not going to go to term!!!!!!!!

Kara well done on the eggs babe. Good luck for the call this morning. got fingers and legs crossed for you.

Crazybabe Nice to see you back on here babe. Good luck with the S/W today. You going for fostering or adoption?

Catch ya later,
Nicola xx


----------



## nicola.t

Kara Thats brill. Excellent. How you feeling today? You still going for blasts?


----------



## kara76

wow big babies

will get a call now on thursday to say whether to get my **** there or wait, i have complete trust in them and i know they will do what is best for us


----------



## kara76

I AM PUPO


2 x prefect, txt book grade 1 8 cells on board with assisted hatching

all went really well,ge said the first 8 cell embryo is the pregnancy embryo but the 7 cell had split to 8 cells right before transfer.

he made me laugh as he said he was disappointed i didn't have a ton of questions for him lol

OMG a man did this transfer(not the normal) thankfully hair was neat and tidy lol

so test day is the 1st march, which is St Davids day, transfer day on st Valentines and test on st davids.....it must be good lol

having acu at 630pm 

lyndon is emailing me later to say how many frosties we have..well they vertifiy them ( different freezing method)

my ovaries are about 7 to 8 cm at the moment!!swollen


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

Sorry haven't been on for a while but got my family down.

Kara - Wow, fantastic news hun - this is so going to be your time!

Nic - Again wow, big babies make sure you go on your mat leave as soon as you can 

Elaine - Thank you so much for the lovely card. Princess Darcey is sending     to her knight in shining armour. x

Hope every one else is well. I will be able to chat properly on Saturday.
X


----------



## elemnat

nikki what card think it was my little man, madly in love with your daughter, nothing to do with me  Now dont forget no swimming lesson next week, but I'm taking Alfie along for a splash anyway, Emma will be down so I'll drag her along to. Did you get a call from Sue about the lessons? Hope you've had a great week with your family down.

Kara Well, here we go girl, sounds like everything going well, and as you say what a lovely day for ET, valentines day, and test on St david's. Really wishing up all the luck in the world. Now hope your resting up, dont forget to eat warming foods.

Nicola well your little ones are doing really well arent they. We really really must meet up and Soon. When do you start mat leave. Have you decided if you're going back to work, gosh I dont envy you having to decide that one before you leave work.

Crazybabe so good to see you back. Hope the meet went well the other day.

Well, we've had a lovely week with Natalie here (youngest daughter). Alfie's been trying to say 'Nat' and points to her when I ask where she is. He met his first 'moo' cow the other day, and got upset when we took him away. Last night he was fascinated by a moth, following it around the room. He was getting very vocal about it, trying to tell us it had gone upstairs. 
He saw his first 'choo choo' this morning too. Then cried when he got back in the car and realised nat wasnt there to talk to him  
roll on Monday when Emma arrives. She said she'll babysit as long as I have a chat with Alfie and tell him not to poo!!!

Well hope you all have a great weekend, Kara............you keep resting 

Love Elaine x


----------



## kara76

got 3 on ice too


----------



## nicola.t

Boooooo!!!!!

Bet you thought or hoped that I had disappeared........... NO CHANCE, SORRY!!!!

Haven't been around this week much, been making the mosy of having Chris home and doing lots with him before I become a beached whale!

Cardiff wasn't that productive as I was hoping, but managed to get some good advice, etc on  things we need to be considering with car seats, etc. Anyway went onto Hwest today and up to Toffee Apple to try out some car seats and a pram I liked... came away very dispondant as pram fits bit mothing else will fit in boot i.e dog/shopping, and have discovered that certain car seats won't fit in car due to space behind front seats. So back to the rawing board for us. We can't afford really to change car as I may not have a job in 5weeks time. So time for some readjusting I think.    

Glad everyone has had a lovely week, and weather wise it hasn't been bad either.

Kara - its a good omen babe. Such significant days for et and test day. Just make sure you keep resting up now and if your up for it and around i'm up your way on a course on Tuesday, so I could pop in and have a cuppa with you.

Right off on the hunt for pushchair and car seats now.
Chat soon
Love Nicola and bumps.

PS have tried putting photos on here but to no success. They're on my ******** if you want to take a peek! xx


----------



## nikkij

Well good evening ladies! Have you missed me?

How are we all?

I have had such a lovely week with my Mum, Brother and Sister visiting us. Its been hectic and tiring but also really lovely. I normally cry when they leave but I didn't this time as I'm going up there the week after next so not too long till I see them all again.

Im having a wisdom tooth out in the morning , soooo not looking forward to that. Is it ok to drive after having a tooth out?

Nicola - How are you blossoming pregnant one? I cant wit to see you and have a good old feel of that tummy of yours  I so know what you mean about not being able to find any baby things. I'm sorry to say this but Wales is a bit pap when it comes down to buying what you need for babies. Have you been to the shop in Narbeth? I think it's called Friday child. I went in there had a good look at their prams then ordered it off the net and saved myself over a hundred quid. You are so much more on the ball then I was though as I didn't check if the car seat could fit my car. It didn't! Barry and I has to swap cars - shame  He now has to drive my little Nissan and I got the estate although hes desperate to sell the Nissan.
So whens your maternity leave starting? You can be like Elaine and I and become a lady of leisure  Seriously enjoy those few weeks off and lunch, lunch, lunch as much as you can.
Hows Chris? Has he moved house yet (work related) tell him I said hi and hope its all going well

Elaine  - Hope you've had a lovely time with your d/d down. When is your other d/d visiting? We should organise a night on the town really and show them the delights of h/west or the "Village" .
My family thought it was so lovely that Alfie sent Darcey a valentines card and now refer to Alfie as Darcey's husband to be 
About the swimming yep we got a call so were in the first 20 thankfully. I would have been guttered in she couldn't have attended the Tuesday class. I took her swimming on Friday morning with my Brother and Sister, I have to say the baby pool was warm but the changing rooms were freezing! My brother and sister went in the big pool, they both said it was like swimming in the sea in winter!! Fingers crossed its not that cold when you7 go next week.

Kara  - How are you hun? I hope your resting up, eating warming foods and wearing lots of orange. As Nick said 
you have had such special days for e/c and e/t that it has to be a good omen.

Tanya - I hope your feeling ok too hunny. We have got to meet you soon before you have this baby.

Crazybabe and Helen - I hope youhave both had a lovely weekend.

So meet up girls, come on we have to organise something soon. I went to Bellini's for a meal on Friday night and it was lovely so there is a nice place to eat in town if we all want to catch up.

Well better go, lost is about to start and I need to dish up dinner

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## kara76

im free saturday as luke is going off drifting and leaving me all alone

im ok but the 2ww is dragging already


----------



## nicola.t

evening,

Kara - I think we all only too well remember how time decides to slow down when on 2ww. Everyone else seems to be in warp speed and your on snail time. This is where the saying "all good things come to those who wait" comes to mind.

You must be gutted that your not going drifting this weekend. How you feeling anyway?

Nikki - Another Lost fan..... what you making of the series then? I'm a bit confused after last nights episode. How you feeling after having your tooth out? Hope it wasn't too painful.

Elaine - Has your other daughter arrived down then? Is it alright to call round even when she's down. Don't want to interrupt or disturb plans.

What's happened to all you other ladies? Sorry if Elaine has scared you off!!!!!!

Unfortunately, can't do this weekend as Chris and I are off to Swansea ( all being well with the car, as it has to go back into the garage).

Right, enough waffling.
Chat soon
fatty xx


----------



## kara76

i love lost and yeah confused after last night

yeah im gutted not to be going drifting but it will be worth it when i get that bfp


----------



## nikkij

Good morning ladies

I thought I would pop on here quick whilst Darcey has gone down for her nap.

So how is everyone?

I'm afraid I cant make Saturday as were going out for lunch for Barry's Birthday.

Elaine - Hope your having a lovely time with you d/d down. Hows Alfie? Is he sleeping any better? I have stopped giving Darcey a feed through the night and just keep popping her dummy back in. It seems to be working any way as shes not waking up as much now - Fingers crossed any way.

Nicola - How are you hun? Good luck with your shopping trip at the weekend. About Lost, I'm a massive fan I just love it! Yeah it is getting  more and more confusing but it does look like Ben might not be such a bad guy after all now. Have got to say though sawyer is one fit guy!!!!

Kara - ahh hunny , the 2 w/w wait is a night mare isn't it. Can I ask what is drifting

Hello other ladies. We haven't heard from you in a while so I hope all is well.
Better go and try and geta few jobs done

Nikki


----------



## kara76

hiya all

nic how did swansea go?

im ok still waiting and hoping hehe, drive me mad though


----------



## helen_26

Hi nikkij and everyone else, 
Sorry I've not been by to say hello. I'm ok thanks, just a little worried. Got my follow up appointment at the gyne on Thursday(28th) to get the results from the tests that I had back in November.
Hope you are all well.


----------



## nicola.t

all,

Hope we have all had a lovely week and are having a nice weekend.

Well Chris and I went up to Swansea today in the bid to find car seats. Had seen some on the internet in babiesRus and hoped that they would be in store aswell. Which they were, luckily. After testing them for weight, etc and seeing them in the car, we finally decided on ones we liked and have gone for ones with easyfix bases so don't have to faff around with seatbelts everytime we go out in the car. God, babies are expensive aren't they, but I love it!!!!!

Got back in time to Watch WALES thrash Italy and stay in the running for the Grand Slam. Wish I could find tickets for the france game that would be immense. SO, if anyone knows of any tickets going spare, send them my way please.

Anyway:
Nikki   to Barry. Hope he had a lovely day with his two favourite girls. How is the lovely Princess?
Elaine How's your couple of weeks gone with your daughters down? Hope you've all had a fab time and Alfie has been thoroughly spoilt by all.
Kara How's Luke after his accident? I hope that you have resisted the urge to test.......you better stay away young lady. One week to go.

Where have all you other ladies gone? I hope that you are all doing well. Keep in touch!

Another scan on Monday to finish off anomaly scan from the other week then meet the consultant and see whats next. 

Lots of love everyone,
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola and Bumps

How are you - I haven't spoke to you for a while, did I tell you we are going to go through adoption now, we saw one SW a few weeks ago, horrible women from our LA, but we contacted ST. D V/A and we got our 01st meeting/visit 06th March - we are both looking forward to it and it nice to think we are beginning to move forward, I came to the decision that I want a child and would sacrifice the pregnancy bit, I went for my follow up beginning Feb and was told I couldn't egg share anyway because I only had 6 eggs collected last time we did IVF/ICSI so that kind of made up my mind.

Hope you having a nice weekend, how's the bump.   

take care hun, speak to you soon

love

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls, 
sorry havent been on for a few days, but with wonderful, lovely daughters down, had to make the most of it. 

nicola Sean's on the hunt for tickets too, Natalies coming up to watch the game. he's got 3 guys from rugby clubs trying to get him some to, hoping to get at least 2, but knowing him he'll end up with 6, if he does I'm sure he'll sell you some. But if he cant get tickets they'll be in cardiff watching in the pub!!!  
Shopping for babies is expensive isnt it, you just have to forget about it, as you have to buy the stuff just dont look at your bank balance   
If you want to pop round to after work feel free, Alfie & I are always here. 


Nikkihope Barry had a great birthday. how did you celebrate, did you manage to get him out withour Darcey?? 

Kara not long now hun,      did you miss the drifting though??

Crazybabe hope your meet goes well on 6th. 

Helen hi hun.  hope the results will be hopeful on Thursday, let us know how you get on.

WEll, Emma left this morning, we decided I'd follow her to Merlins Bridge ,hoping that neither one of us would cry, but no that plan didnt work, both driving along in floods of tears. I'm going (home) to Plymouth in April for a week, so wont be long. 

I've got Sean going up to the loft tonight as Emma has shown me how to sell on ebay, I've put the bumbo seat on for starters and will see how that goes before doing anything else. 

SEan's mum annoyed me, asked Sean to plane some wood for her, brought it up early Saturday, she phoned Sat afternoon asking if he was back from watching rugby and had done her wood.......poor guy works 6 days a week, spent the morning with his son, and like I reminded him - we have a slightly more pressing DIY job he must tackle first.........making the bannisters safe (no bannistrals) so Alfie could fall through quite easily, at the moment I have my clothes horse tied to the upstairs gap!!!! Now what should he do first?

Anyway,Elaine... think nice things   

Well Alfie STILL not sleeping through the night, and with these happy pills starting to feel soo tired again, will have to find the energy to do the controlled crying thing but gosh it hard in the middle of the night. Nikki & Nicola (and hopefully Kara too) just make sure you dont start bringing your little ones in bed with you at night, they get sooo used to it and very quickly. 

Best go and do something exciting now, like housework   
Love to all you wonderful ladies

Elaine x


----------



## elemnat

Nicola lovely to see you yesterday, you look fantastic.  You theatening my son with a 'bop' didnt work, obviously need to practice your stern voice   alfie woke at1.30, and 3.00 last night, then decided to sleep across the bed. But did sleep through then till 9.30 this morning!!! But I couldnt get anything done as was afraid he'd fall off the bed, so just had a doze. In the box Iput some weaning tubs,and the 3 slightly bigger pot things are to put baby milk powder when going out. 

Having trouble with my space bar, thanks to a certain young man   

Kara not long now hun. Keep positive and have lots of happy thoughts in your head.  

Nikki I expect i'll see you later this afternoon. 

well best go and getlunch ready


love toall

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Just a quick one tonight ladies as I am absolutley shattered,

Update on babies: Second half of scan yesterday to finish off measurements and all is excellent. twins measuring at 22w5days. yes, they continue to grow like there's no tomorrow. Met consultant who is slightly strange but nice enough. Still don't know sexes. Honest!! Next scan 28th March, if all well won't need to be seen again for another month by consultant. Do need to see midwife inbetween though. Buut everything is going good at the mo which is the main thing!

Oh yeah...... consultant measured my stomach, and I look like a pregnant woman with one at 30weeks..... Brilliant. So by the time I am 30wks I will be like an elephant!!!! Something to look forward to eh

Elaine It was lovely seeing you too yesterday and you look amazing. You send that Alfie to me then. 'll have to 'bop' him again!! Remember now we all need to make a night out before I get toooooooooooooooooooooo large for anything.

Nikki How is that little princess? When does the child minding start then?

Kara On count down now babe.....3days? You can hold out.

Crazybabe i didn't realize you were going down the adoption route. That is something that Chris and I always thought about and I think that if the last cycle hadn't have worked thats the route we would have gone down. Good luck with your appointment next week.

Helen good luck for the test results on Thurs hun? Can I ask what they were for?

Right off to veg on sofa for rest of evening. Chat tomorrow.
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

How are you - it's nice to hear from you, yes we decided enough was enough with the treatment after all the failed treatment we decided we were not going to get into debt for treatment because if that failed again, it would be a risk to take and we have always said if treatment did n't work we would go down this route of adoption,at least we can move forward now as it was really putting us both very down, it would of been nice if treatment worked but at least we will still get our child, just not the pregnancy, which I am fine about about - I have excepted it now.

I will let you know how the meeting goes next week, I'm quite excited now.

Thanks for all your support.

love

crazybabe


----------



## helen_26

nicola.t  I don't mind you asking at all. They were my first lot of tests. I have pcos and have been ttc since Oct 06. It's taken a long time to get an appointment with a gyne. He took some bloods and internal swabs. To be honest I'm not entirely sure what the tests were for, but he did say that they need to check if I'm ovulating at all. My husband is also diabetic and has sarcoidosis, so has been on lots of medication for many years. He needed to be tested as well, but so far every sample he has managed to produce has been to small to test (sorry if tmi). Obviously we are both concerned about that.


----------



## nicola.t

Evening all,

Well didn't manage to make it in to work today. Had a really bad nights sleep last night and couldn't drive anywhere this morning. I had what I call 'twitchy leg' syndrom, where my legs just had be on the move all the time. Could not get comfy at all. I was so furious as I was sooooo tired. Even contemplated giving up on sleeping and getting up at one stage.  Hope I get a good nights sleep tonight.

I hope everyone is having a lovely week.

Chat soon
Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

sorry yet another me post

had tiny spotting today


----------



## elemnat

Kara you're allowed a 'me' post hun. Now hang on, tiny spotting means nothing, you can read it eitherway, so lets all stay positive, legs up and rest. You're almost there now, so NO NEGATIVE THOUGHTS ALLOWED   

Nicola you should have given me a call,I yet a bad night too (yet again!!) alfie was in with us just gone midnight. I woke again about 3 ish, Sean had quilt tucked around him, Alfie was asleep across the bed, kicking my head (as he insists on sleeping ontop of the quilt) and i had my big butt hanging off the bed!!! So laid there for hours cursing a certain man in my bed (not ALfie  ) 
but I do feel for you as when I was carrying Alfie I couldnt sleep, when I was in work and girls were complaining about lack of sleep I could've hit them!! Have you tried pillows between your legs, I bought a really long pillow thing, which I used to feed Alfie too (NO I didnt feed him the pillow!!) Hope you get a good night tonight.

Nikkicouldnt believe how busy mums & tots was, hope you have a good few days back home.

helen hope the results went well, and you got some good news re tx

We went to the Meads sports centre today, put Alfie in the creche, first time being left with strangers,he was fine in the beginning,but when i picked him up he was sobbing, apartently he got upset when the other little ones were collected and he had nobody to follow around. But it'll do him good some time away from mum. My class is only 1/2 hour, abs attack, it was pretty good very focused on those wobbly tums!!!
Then the nasty mum I am, took him for his MMR this after noon, plus another booster in the other leg,gosh he screamed  so took him to Tesco and bought him a talking 'Makka Pakka' which he finds hilarious.

so that my news.


----------



## helen_26

Hi there, 
I hope everyone is good.
I had my results today and although not entirely good at least I know where we are at.
Well it's been confirmed that I have PCOS and the test results are showing that I'm not ovulating. The doc has put me on metformin to deal with the insulin resistance associated with PCOS and plans to put me on Clomid in 3 months time when I have lost a bit more weight. My husband needs to do another sample, but on previous tests he hasn't been able to produce enough to test so we are not too hopeful for that. So depending on his results we will know whether or not we are going to have to go down the assisted conception route.


----------



## kara76

bfn for me girls


----------



## nicola.t

Kara,

I am soooooooooooooooooo sorry for your result babe. Chris also is gutted for the two of you and his thoughts are with you both.    

Really sorry I've not got back to you when I got back from work. I have only just managed to get a moment to myself as my father came down for dinner so had to prepare that. I will get in touch tomorrow if your up to it.

Lots of love
Nicola xxx


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but I'm so worn out on all the time that I tend to just head for bed after tea. Also Ive been away in Yorkshire so haven't really had much time to get on the net - (little brother's always on it ) I have had a fab time and been spoilt rotten. Barry treated me early to my birthday and spent a fortune on me buying me new clothes. We also went out on Friday night - just the 2 of us to the pictures then for a meal after so Ive had a really lovely time.

Kara - I'm so sorry hun  . You know were all here for you any time you want to talk or a shoulder to cry on.

Nicola - How are you hun? Sounds as if those babies of yours are getting might big, must be that good diet of yours. We will have o meet up soon, I haven't seen you in ages! I ve also got some bits and bobs for you and some lovely spray you put on your legs and feet I loved it when I was pregnant.

Helen - I'm sorry you didn't get more positive news from your test results but at least now you have more of an idea of what is wrong and you can move forward  with your treatment.  I friend of mine has fallen pregnant using clomid so fingers crossed for you both.x

crazy babe - Its lovely to hear from you again. We also considered the adoption route if things didn't work out . Like you say as long as you get your child thats all that matters. I hope all goes well with  your meeting.x

Elaine - Hi ya. Are you going to the swimming group tomorrow? Please remind me to give you that money as I forgot last week .. sorry.
Alfie still not sleeping well? I know what you mean about bad habits and the sleeping malarkey. We have been putting Darcey down for a nap on my mums bed and lying with her until she drops off, I also go for a snooze with her as I'm that knacker ed but now she is struggling to get herself off to sleep in her cot on her own. Were gong to wait until the weekend now to move her in to her own room just until she gets over this little stumbling block.

Well better go, house looks like a tornado has ripped through it and still haven't had any tea yet

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

Nice to hear from you - So glad you have a lovely time and was spoilt rotten as you so much deserve it, I am looking forward to our SW visit on Thursday, nice to think positive and to move forward.

I will let you know how it all goes.

Take care

Speak soon

Luv

crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

Where has eberyone gone?

Come back please...... all is forgiven!!!!!

xxx


----------



## elemnat

*Who are you?*


----------



## nikkij

Does any one fancy meeting up for a coffee on Saturday morning? 
Just thought we need to get together soon

X


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki 

How are you, where are you thinking of meeting up to, I had our 01st SW visit today with St. D the SW was lovely and so eay to talk to, we both felt very comfortable being able to talk to her, she explained everything, we are going to the information evening the end of April, then on to the next prep course in May, after that if we are still interested which we are extreamly interested we will be given a formal application to complete then the home study starts. It' nice to feel positive about adoption and to move on, we will hopefully have our child in approx a years time.    

Hope your keeping well

Love

crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Crazy babe  thats fantastic news. I'm so pleased you have had such a positive meeting. Lets Pray the next year passes so quickly for you both   .

About meeting up, I don't mind. How about some where in Haverfordwest, the Glen, Wilton House, Hilton court?
Where do you live again? Is there any where easier for you?

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

I live in Cwmbran so it is to far way for me it would take me 2 half hours or more to get there, it's a shame we live so far away for meetings.

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

Saturday sounds good, especially as somebody off to watch the rugby in the afternoon, (wonder who that could be!!) HE can look after Alfie then, poor lad's got ANOTHER cold. Teething again I think.

Just let me know when & when. 

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

im working, doing an extra shift waitressing as we need the money for more tx

trying to decide fresh or frozen

might push for a hysterscopy too and would have to wait 6 months for that


----------



## nikkij

Sorry girls, I'm going to have to cancel  us coming tomorrow morning. We've all got a horrible tummy bug. 

Poor Darcey started on Wednesday night then me at 4am this morning then Barry at lunch time. I'm so glad he didn't go on his course I don't know how I would have managed.

Have fun all and chat soon

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya guys,

Sorry not posted for a while but I am so tired by the time I get home I'm no good to anyone.

Well, everything is still going well with preg. and twins are very active, especially in the evening. Really can't wait till I can start maternity though. Looks like it might be sooner that expected as it defo looks like i'm going to be made redundant. Bloody brilliant!!!!!!

Nikki - Sorry to here that the three of you aren't very well. Like I said last night, when you're all better I'll pop round for a coffee after work one afternoon. It would be great to catch up with you as its been far too long.

Elaine - what do you mean..... who are you? Mmmmmmmmm!! How's Alfie sleeping now? Hope he's better for you.

Kara - How's you babe? Your follow up is soon isn't it? You got all your questions sorted?

Crazybabe - I am so glad that your appointment with s/w went well and that you both feel comfortable with them. I hope that the next 12 months or so go really fast for you.

Please can we sort a meet up soon. Getting with drawl symptoms from you all.

Spk soon
Nicola and bumps xxxxx


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies  

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but I'm so pooped on a night, I think it has something to do with a certain little girl not sleeping on a night or should I say getting up at about 5 in the mornings! I think Darcey and Alfie have been swapping note on their bedtime routines 

Nicola - Oh my god, I cant believe how far gone you are already! I would love for you to pop round anytime is good for us. As you say its been far too long since our last get together. I'm so sorry about your news  from work . How is all this going to affect your mat pay?

Kara - How are you hun?  

Crazy babe - Your also very quiet at the mo, hope alls ok.

Elaine - It was lovely to meet your beautiful d/d again today, I bet sir Alfie is being spoilt rotten.

Spo is any one up for a get together? I can manage this Saturday morning for a coffee or we could go really wild and have a night out , its my birthday soon so we've got an excuse for an evening out 

Better go, I'm shattered 

Chat later
x


----------



## elemnat

oH I can do this Saturday, Sean's taking Natalie to Cardiff to watch the rugby, so I'm FREE!!! And my social calender is empty yet again  

just a quickie today, as Nat's baking and guess who has to clean up

Love to all

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

my follow up is tomorrow

heres my questions

FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS



Kara & Luke Ellard



This cycle



1.How do you think this cycle went? 



2.On this cycle my first follicle scan showed a thick endometrial lining of 13mm and lots of follicles yet on the second scan there were less follicles and lining was 10mm, At the time I questioned it and was told it was because a different nurse did the scan and each has different eyesight and scan different, is this the case? Can I request the same nurse to do each scan next cycle?



3. I passed a strange clot with this period, large and one 3rd of it was white, what was this? 



4. At the end of this period i passed what can only be describe as dirty water, what could this of been?



5. How many eggs were collected from each ovary? 



6. How difficult was it to reach my left ovary?





TESTS



1.  I have noticed that most people have a hysteroscopy after this many failed cycles do you think this would be beneficial and if so what would you be looking for, would an endometrial biopsy be worth while? How long would the wait be for this? Can I request one?



2. At the very least can I have a detailed 3D scan again?



3. Do you have an opinion on immune testing and if so 

what is your view?



4. Are there any other tests you would recommend?







FSH LEVEL



1. My fsh went up to 10.3 what would cause this? 



2. At the start of this cycle ( day 3 before down regulation) my fsh was 6.7 does this seem high for my age?



3. Could this be the reason 2 less eggs were collected?



4. Would it be checked again at the before down regulation begins?





WHY DOES IT KEEP FAILING



1. What could be the causes of implantation failure? 



2. Does the reason for failure now go back to unexplained cause?





WHAT NEXT



1. What would you suggest the next step to be? Would you change anything for the next cycle?



2. Should I use the clexane and steriods again? Would any of these affect implantation?



3. Is it our choice whether to go fresh or frozen? What would you suggest and why?



4. How soon could be start treatment?



5. Which do you suggest for the best chance of pregnancy? 



6. What are our chances of success? 



7. What would be the benefit of a short protocol? 



8. Is 2 the maximum number of embryo that you will transfer?



9. Is there any way to reduce the cost of treatment?



10. Would you advise carrying on with acupuncture?



Lyndon



1. I have spoken with Lyndon about the possibility of trying to go to blastocyst with the 3 frozen embryos? If we try and culture them and they do not reach blastocyst so no embryo transfer what would the cost be?



All other questions regarding embryology have been answered by Lyndon.

We have also discussed doing another fresh cycle with then hope of blastocyst and adding to the frozen embryos if this next fresh cycle were to fail we would then try for blastocysts with the frozen embryos from 2 cycles.


----------



## nikkij

Kara

I hope all went well with your follow up, hopefully they will be able to give you some answers to your questions.

xx


----------



## kara76

FOLLOW UP QUESTIONS
Kara & Luke Ellard
This cycle
1.How do you think this cycle went? 

Text book cycle

2.On this cycle my first follicle scan showed a thick endometrial lining of 13mm and lots of follicles yet on the second scan there were less follicles and lining was 10mm, At the time I questioned it and was told it was because a different nurse did the scan and each has different eyesight and scan different, is this the case? Can I request the same nurse to do each scan next cycle?

Different nurse do measure different and yes i can request the same nurse next time

3. I passed a strange clot with this period, large and one 3rd of it was white, what was this? 

This could of been where the lining was so pumped up, also this could have been a small polp

4. At the end of this period i passed what can only be describe as dirty water, what could this of been?

She said, i dont know and then went on to say, sometimes glands on the cervix can fill with fluid and pop, this could of been that


5. How many eggs were collected from each ovary? 

This was not in my notes but not all eggs from the left were collected, as it so high

6. How difficult was it to reach my left ovary

very difficult, not all eggs collected

TESTS
1. I have noticed that most people have a hysteroscopy after this many failed cycles do you think this would be beneficial and if so what would you be looking for, would an endometrial biopsy be worth while? How long would the wait be for this? 

She said that lots of private clinics do this pretty much to make money and most of the time all in fine, the wait in 6 months of more, a fus(fluid ulta sound is just as good and if something was notice, she would then do one)

yes i can ask for one

2. At the very least can I have a detailed 3D scan again?

Yes i can have a 4D scan if i want, opted for a FUS......maybe a 4d after that and she will also be doing a blood flow scan

3. Do you have an opinion on immune testing and if so what is your view?

She has been to many confrences and the immune testing that most clinic do concerning immune issue is done with serum(blood from your vein ), she said this is pointless, levels of nk cells do not go up and done throughout each cycle, lastest studies are starting to think that nk cells in the womb are useful and pave the way you implantion.!!

as im on clexane and steriod this would most likely be the treatment for immune issues anyway

4. Are there any other tests you would recommend?

AMH test which the blood was drawn for today


FSH LEVEL
1. My fsh went up to 10.3 what would cause this? 

Either a blip or a lab error

2. At the start of this cycle ( day 3 before down regulation) my fsh was 6.7 does this seem high for my age?

6,7 is normal range and as i produce good eggs and a good number this is fine

3. Could this be the reason 2 less eggs were collected

Probably because my left ovary was so high, she then said that freeing it up in pointless as she looked at the pics and thinks its just the way i am, the stem in short and the ovary is streched, but still producing so freeing it would stop any pain i get but would also cut the blood supply and the ovary would die, and as it produces eggs this it not worth it....phew thank god lol, i said that too

4. Would it be checked again at the before down regulation begins?

I can either have it done each month with gp , or can have day 3 fsh before down reg...the amh test is much more effective , as fsh goes up and down and doesn't give a clear picture, the amh test will tell me how many eggs i have left ( scary )

WHY DOES IT KEEP FAILING
1. What could be the causes of implantation failure? 

No one really knows, they wish they did, could be chromosome problems which they just can not see

2. Does the reason for failure now go back to unexplained cause?

yes

WHAT NEXT
1. What would you suggest the next step to be? Would you change anything for the next cycle

The next step is the scans, the changes would be next 2ww will be gestone and extra hcg jabs and results of the amh test

2. Should I use the clexane and steriods again? Would any of these affect implantation?

They should help but there is limited evidence

3. Is it our choice whether to go fresh or frozen? What would you suggest and why?

Yes it our choice, the nice guidelines say to try frozen

4. How soon could be start treatment?

Have a holiday....i laughed and said we cant afford it and would like to wait maybe 2 natural cycles, she agreed

5. Which do you suggest for the best chance of pregnancy? 

Fresh but they are getting good results from frozen cycles

6. What are our chances of success? 

Up to 3 cycles the chances are the same, after 3 cycles most people have either had success of give up that is why the success rate seems less when in reality its just less people are going through more than 3 cycles


7. What would be the benefit of a short protocol? 

Short protocol in best for poor responding ladies and as i get good results from the long we will stick with that

8. Is 2 the maximum number of embryo that you will transfer?

Yes 2 is the max, she laughed and told me they would sue her if they transferred 3

9. Is there any way to reduce the cost of treatment?

Egg sharing i said we have thought of this and its not for us just yet, and she said you know about getting drugs from gp and other companies 

10. Would you advise carrying on with acupuncture?

yes, it improves blood flow and if it makes me feel postive carry on

Lyndon
1. I have spoken with Lyndon about the possibility of trying to go to blastocyst with the 3 frozen embryos? If we try and culture them and they do not reach blastocyst so no embryo transfer what would the cost be?

damn forgot to get the answer for this lol

All other questions regarding embryology have been answered by Lyndon.
We have also discussed doing another fresh cycle with then hope of blastocyst and adding to the frozen embryos if this next fresh cycle were to fail we would then try for blastocysts with the frozen embryos from 2 cycles. 

THE PLAN

if all ok with the scan we will start dr in may or june....not 100% sure yet as sil in getting wed and im bridesmaid!!!

it will be a fresh cycle hopefully with blasto transfer and gestone jabs


----------



## elemnat

Wow KARA, you got your answers hun. Sorry didnt make much sense to me, but then I'm rather dim (NICOLA now you be quite!!) I can cope with nursery rhymes and thats about it    BUt I hope the answers helped you.

Well, are we meeting on Saturday. If you fancy an afternoon in Llangwm,(all on my lonesome) your all welcome here for tea and buns,  then somebody could hold the ladder and I could find some more goodies for Nicola in the loft (maybe some bats, or rats!!) If I've anything left, this week I've had a blitz on e-bay,and got rid of loads. 

Nicola I know you must be shattered now, but would love to see you soon. Missing that bump.

Nikki that was the last mums & tots until after Easter now, and I think next week is the last swimming session.

Well just a quickie tonight as have to now go and wrap another ebay item to go in the post tomorrow. 

KAREN hope your reading this, (or am I talking to myself again) loving to bump into you the other day, keep in touch hun. 
Crazybabehope everything's well with you.
helen-26 hope your ok to.

have i missed anybody

Alfie's doing really well picking up his 'baby signing', the latest is 'more', and 'all gone', such a clever boy, takes after his mother!!  

Love to all
Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hi Elaine

We would love to pop round to see you and Alfie. Just let me know the time.

Nikki
x


----------



## elemnat

Nikki what were you doing up so late last night, 11 is way past your bed time miss!!! 
Anytime in the afternoon, is fine, Alfie normally goes to bed in morning for quite a while. 

Nicolayou able to pop round?? 

Karaif your not working, be lovely to see you. Let me know and I'l pm you directions. 

NEWSFLASH.......ALfie's slept in his cot for the last 2 nights without waking up, do you think we've turnt a corner hope so. 

will catch up later

elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hello girls

So how are we all?
Well little Miss Darcey is going in to her own room tonight, lets just pray she starts to sleep a little bit more.

Kara - How are you feeling after your follow up? Well done you for putting those questions to your doctors and making sure they answered them for you. Are you able to make it to Elaine's tomorrow? It would be great to see you again.

Elaine -     Well done on Alfie staying in his own bed. I bet you feel like a new woman with 2 good night sleeps. 
Were still OK for coming round tomorrow, what time is best for you? Darcey has her lunch from about 12.30 - 1.30 so would any time after this be OK?

Nicola - How are we Hun? Sara said she saw you the other day and said you looked amazing!! I cant wait to see you so you have to come tomorrow!!

Hope the rest of you girls are OK, where are you by the way?

Got to go and get a little girl ready for bed

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

nikki yep, any time after Darcey's been fed is fine. Maybe just the 2 of us again, but NICOLA will be with us inspirit I'm sure, so we have 2 large muffins each to eat!!!!

Sean managed to get tickets for THE game tomorrow, just popped out to borrow a shirt for Nat to wear. so they're watching 2 games in the pub then in the stadium for THE game. Sure they'll have agreat day. So I think I've earned a few brownie points and a night out on the town is earned, Nikki's birthday springs to mind  

off to get a glass of wine,much needed.

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies!!!!!

Sorry haven't been on for a while. Did ya all miss me?

Well I am now officially redundant. As of next Thursday I will be a lady of leisure. Really sorry ladies, but can't make tomorrow afternoon as have made plans with Chris. But then i'm going to have sooooooooooooo much time on my hands from next week I can meet up with u all anytime now. So hope your all around over the easter hols and beyond.

Kara - so glad you got loads of answers sweetie. 

Nikki - Wow can't believe Pricess Darcey is already 8 months old. Where is the time going?

ELaine - hopefully you've turned the corner now with Alfie and he'll sleep in his own cot all the time now. How come your not going to the rugby with Sean tomorrow?

Well what can I say about my bump and the little terrors. I think they're future candidates for the welsh rugby team as they are kicking me liek there's no tomorrow. Chris was watching my tummy jumping all over the place this afternoon. Next scan on 28th March. M/w was happy with everything on Tues and got to hear hearbeats again.

Anyway, will catch up with you all over the next couple of weeks. Could do with cheering up.

Love
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

I'm fine thanks - how are you, I havent spoke to you for a while, I can;t remember if I told you, but we are going down the adoption route now, we have seen the SW and she has agreed for us to go on the next preperation course in May - we are feeling so much positive about things now, its lovely to think this time next year we will have our child that we have waited do long for, and OMG it will be have so much love from us both well both of our families and friends will be so happy so us, as they know how much we want to have a child.

Are you doing anything over the weekend, hubby will watch the rugby tomorrow, but we are going out for lunch 01st so that will be nice - at least I won't have to cook.   

Hi Nikki

How are you, you won't know yoursef having all that time to yourself soon.

 

Speak soon


crazybabe


----------



## Aimif1

Hi guys, I'm SO new to these chat rooms, so please bare with me  

Not sure where to start really!!!................

My husband and I live in Llanelli, South Wales and have been trying for a baby for nearly 4 years now! Only just started our 1st cycle of clomid (due to my age) and I feel like Ive got years of agony/ waiting to come <--- I hate being so negative but just cant keep my hopes so high after 4years.

Just looking for some chats with some like-mided girls...

Aimi


----------



## helen_26

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Welcome Aimif1.

Sorry I haven't been around much, been getting used to the metformin routine and the effects. On the plus side I have had my first AF for 3 months, so it looks like it's doing it's job.


----------



## kara76

dam im working as usual

doing extra hours as we need to pay for more tx, hoping gp with fund the gestone but we will see


----------



## elemnat

Aimi Welcome to the mad pages. I've not use Clomid but someof the girls on here have, so they'll help you through. And DONT think of it in the terms of years of agony, be positive......think you're a day closer to your dream coming true.   you never know,  you may get a + before you know it. 

Kara you'll have to let us know when your free and we can work the meet up around your shifts. We HAVE to see you, its been ages.

Nikki great meeting again. Still cant believe that place didnt have a lift!!! But I'll see you again on Tuesday, and must try to look out that notice you mentioned. 

Nicola I may try the loft tomorrow when Alfie's in bed, so then we will have to meet. Gosh the things I'll do just to make sure I see you!! Mind you Nikki and I may just turn up on your doorstep one day, you have been warned  

Well that game of rugby was quite exciting, wasnt it?!?!
Nat's enjoying herself in Cardiff, I just had a text from her, asking why we cant live there as there's loads of hunky welshmen!!

Plans for tonight....soak in the bath, and early night, so I'll catch up with you tomorrow

love to all

Elainexx


----------



## nicola.t

wooooooooohoooooooooo Wales won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations Wales.​
Nearly had tickets for it aswell....... never mind. Wasn't willing to pay £125 for that privilage.
Really glad that Nat had a fab time watching it though. The atmosphere would have been amazing. I remember what it was like last time they won the grand slam. I was there. Brilliant it was!

Elaine - You guys are more than welcome to turn up on my doorstep. Though meeting you guys in Hwest gives me the perfect opportunity to eat out and have a change of scenery apart from St Davids!!!!!!!

Have you spotted the colour scheme tonight. Welsh colours in honour of today.
Anyway off for a bath. Catch u all later.
Nicola xx


----------



## nicola.t

Where have you all gone.

One more day to go until I am a kept woman. Quite looking forward to it now.

Does anyone fancy meeting up for a coffee on Friday?

Catch u later

Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

NICOLAWould've loved coffee on Friday, but its Good Friday and Sean's not working and he's got the weekend off, so be nice to spend some time together. But next week I'M free all week. Just let me know where and when and Alfie & I will be there. Unless you all fancy popping round here, then Alfie can play whilst I get to the loft 

well short & sweet tonight. love to all

elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but I'm permanently pooped due to little miss Darcey not sleeping at the mo (teething). So how is every one?

Aimi - Hello and welcome to the thread. Where do you live? Hopefully we will organise a get together soon so we can all meet up.

Nicola - Hope to day goes ok for you hun. You said you wanted to start your mat leave early. How are you feeling? Ive got a few bits and bobs here for you and some gorgeous spray for your legs and feet, i used loads of it when I was pregnant. I'm not sure about meeting up tomorrow but I can meet Tuesday next week.

Elaine - How are you and sir Alfie?  We would love to pop up and see you next week, again I'm only free on Tuesday as I start chilkdming next week.

Kara - How are you hun. I hope your not too tired with all the extra work your doing  

Helen - Hi hunny, hows it all going with you?

Crazy babe - Haven't heard from you in a while, hope alls well with you.

Well got to go my childminding little boy will be here in a mo. Chat later

Nikki


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Does anyone fancy meeting for lunch on Tuesday?


----------



## elemnat

NIKKI
oh yes please, need some girlie time!!! But have to be back for 3, man coming about the front door.

Nicola I've got a new number plaque for my front door at long last, may keep my hand made version as a keep sake though   
Hope you and bump are ok. Hope you can make Tuesday. We NEED to see you.

Karahope your ok, have you had to work this weekend??

We were all set to go out to lunch tomorrow with Sean's family. one of the his sister's little ones has just got over chicken pox,but the youngest has been feverish and unwell since Tuesday, So we've pulled out as we really dont want Alfie catching it. His sister wont think twice about not taking her (and she's a nurse too!!) sometimes she just makes me mad, I think its selfish, especially as there'll be others in the pub who wont know shes coming down with it   So I'll be cooking I guess!!

Well rant over (for now!!)

have a great day, hope the easter bunny brings you lots of eggs

elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya ladies,

Yes please. Lunch on Tuesday. Be prepared though, You'll see my belly before me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, I am now a lady of leisure - well at least for the next 12 wks anyway or until babies make an appearence!!

Went out shopping yesterday to Swansea to find more clothes that fit me. Kept getting side tracked though with baby stuff and my mum is such a bad influence, But lits of fun had. Even brought pushchair, so thats safely tucked away up mum and dads until needed. Just cots to get now.

Anyway, hope Easter bunny came to you all. Didn't come here (to me anyway) came to Chris but typical bloke - forgot and then it was tooooooo late, so got a large bar of dairy milk as a consolation prize.

Right enjoy rest of bank holiday.
Chat later
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## nikkij

Happy Easter everyone

Fab news about Tuesday, does any one else fancy coming? You can help me celebrate my Birthday and yes I'll be the grand old age of 24  Oh I wish .

Nicola  - I'll bring those bits and bobs along if you want. Pleased you had fun shopping, have to say I loved buying baby things for Darcey - still do as Barry's credit card will tell you . i cant wait to see your bump I bet you look amazing. The Easter bunny forgot to visit me as well this year but I thought ahead. I bought Barry a gorgeous Easter egg, a truffle one, shame he's not keen on chocolate ohh well I'll just have to eat it for him (hee hee) Were still not giving Darcey anything like chocolate yet so Ive had to eat hers for her as well - what a life 

Elaine - Hope you have all had a lovely bank holiday weekend together. Did the Easter bunny visit you aswell as Alfie? Forgot to say but I'm not going to be able to make the swim class this week. I forgot that Barry is taking Wednesday off so I can have a nice long lie in after drinking lots of wine with the birthday meal hes cooking for me on Tuesday night. Sorry, I cant pass up on the offer of having a lie in bed. Thats a birthday treat in its self 
Have to say I agree with you about not taking Alfie out to lunch. How in considerate of your sil. My mums friend daughter caught chicken pox when she was first pregnant, when her son was born he had hearing problems which they put down to having the chicken pox. Thank fully the little boys hearing wasn't as badly effected as first thought.

Kara - I hope your having some time off this weekend and that you received a big chocolate egg.

Happy Easter every one else

Well better go dinner still needs sorting and Darcey is starting to wake up

Chat later.


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

i might come by on tuesday but will only have a drink (major money saving going on lol )

so post where and when lol

can't write much as im in work AGAIN


----------



## nicola.t

Right then, wheres the venue and what time ladies?

Nikki - are we telling little porkeys about your age I think so!!!!!!!

Looking forward to Tuesday - catch u all soon

xxx


----------



## nikkij

oh alright miss picky. I'm going to be 28 

How about Hilton court -is it open? or the glen or somewhere in your neck of the woods Nick? I went to Wiltonhouse about a month ago and to be honest it wasnt that good so I don't think we should go there. Im easy with times as i'll just bring princess Darcey's lunch with us.
x


----------



## nicola.t

Morning!

Nikki - I have got to come into town anyway, so shall we say the glen about 12pm.?

Hope everyone else is ok..... see ya tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## nikkij

12 is good for me
x


----------



## elemnat

oh the glen at 12, now let me just check my diary .....................umm think I can fit you all in !!! 

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

me it depends if i get out of bed, im totally knackered and this is my only day off and i have no money

sounds so sad but im happy as im working hard and saving hard for ivf


----------



## elemnat

Hi girls,

very quiet on here again!! Where are we all?

Crazybabe how are things with you hun?

Karasorry you couldnt make it the other day, you missed Nikki rearrangind the furniture!! She couldnt make her mind up where to put Darcey's highchair!! 

Nicola gosh girl you looked fantastic. I love that bump of yours. Sorry had to postpone this morning, but my gym glass is the only 1/2 hour I get by myself, even though Alfie hates me leaving him, (as you experienced the other day) Tummy muscles are getting back into shape. Its a brill glass, just 1/2 hour all spent on those tummy's!! If you fancy popping round next week, NIKKI and everyone, is welcome. How did the scan go?? All well I hope. 

NikkiAlfie & I had the pool to ourselves Wed morning., we had about 4 lifeguards too!! We had a whale of a time, bit of rush to get there for 9.30 but worth it.  How's the first week of childminding going?? 

Aimif1hope we havent frightened you off. Hope things are ok with you.

Alfie's signing is coming on, today we've had 'open' and 'where' but his favorite is 'more' and 'eat'!!!!   
Sean's busy finishing the spindles on the stairs, looking good so far, its taken him since last Saturday, if has to be 'just so', 

Well girls I have a lovely barcardi & lemonade sat waiting, so off I go.
catch you later

Elainex 

PS Alfie slept through again last night, didnt wake til 7.50 this morning!!


----------



## nikkij

Good evening Ladies

I am soooo tired! Thats why I havent been on for a while. Darcey is just up constantly at the minute with her teething and having a cough that makes her sick  The amount of washing I have every morning is like a small mountain  

Just have to say thank you for the meet on Tuesday, it was lovely to see you both and thank you for my lovely presents. x

Nicola - You look absolutely amazing, definitely glowing. I so agree with you mind about you winning the bet with Chris about not crying at the birth, don't forget Elaine and I are going to help you drink the champers 

Elaine - Sir Alfie is coming on treat! What a clever boy he is with his signing. Sorry we didn't make the pool on Wednesday but there was no way I was passing up on a lie in. I will try my best to get there next week.

Kara - Did you have a nice lie in? Hows work going? I bet you feel as if you live there at the mo . Never mind it will be worth it 

Crazybabe - Haven't heard from you in a while, hope alls well.

Helen and Amie - How are you both? You need to get back on here girls  

Gotta go, dinner to sort and ironing to be done 

Talk later
Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Evening ladies,

Glad that we are all well....... Well at least I think you all are as everyone seems to have disapeared apart from the regulars..... get yourselves back on here!!!!!!

Well had growth scan today and all is still well. Though small concern over weight of one. Twin A is head down and weighs 1lb15oz and twin B is breech and weighs 2lb 3oz so think we'll be having another scan in 2 wks which I'm not looking forward to as I nearly passed out when being scanned today. Was so uncomfortable and thing one of the little darling was resting on a blood vessel. Was put on side and feet  up in air to regain some normality, and then to top it all off they are so resring on my bladder and I constantly need a wee, which is such a pain.

Got parentcraft next fri.... things really hitting home now!!!

Elaine - How does Wed sound. Having my nails done at 3 so could call round before or after which ever suits.

Nikki - the joys of babies eh? teething, etc. they don't tell you about all those sleepless nights do they? Hope you still managed to have a lie in on wednesday despite a sleepless night.

Kara - Hope you had a nice lie in on Tues babe. It was a shame you didn't make it though, Its been an age since i've seen you.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well! Spk soon

Love
Nicola and bumps
xxx


----------



## kara76

aww girls

i did have a nice lie in and omg i needed it

nic wow almost 27 weeks i must see you soon

yep feels like a live at work but the savings are going up now


----------



## elemnat

really quick one tonight, off for a long soak in the bath, with book and glass of wine, ohhhh heaven!!

Nicola we can squeeze you in on Weds. Time wise......which ever is best for you, just txt me and let me know. Nikki Did you fancy popping round too, if you have Morgan your more than welcome to bring him too, we could leave all the kids with Nic and give her a bit of experience    Kara if you're not working you're more than welcome to pop round too. Let me know & i'll ask one of the nutters (you know who I mean) to give you directions

will catch up later

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Hi Elaine

We would love to pop round on Wednesday. Any time is good for us so just let me know. 

Are you going swimming on Wed morning?

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

yes Nikki, we'll be at swimming in the morning, a little bleary eyed!!!   

really short & sweet, been sat on my   need to do some housework.  Forgot to change the clocks last night, guess who was late for work  


elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Afternoon all,

Well I have had a very lazy day today! Didn't feel great this morning..... really tired. Mind you did have a late night last night!! Took dog down beach at about 11. When we got back I promptly got myself back into my pj's and climbed back into bed for a few hours while Chris painted!!!!!! Doesn't help that I have a little cold and bad chest.

So then, Wednesday...... have nail appointment at 3pm would about half one/twoish be ok with you? Could have a cup of tea with you aswell then?

I am becoming ever more uncomfortable, I seem to be fine whilst sitting down but then when I get up I feel like a cripple! And desperate for a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I suppose these are all the joys of pregnancy eh??

Well I'd better go and check on the dinner! Spk soon.
Behave yourselves one and all.
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

NICOLAhave you tried one of those support belts for your ever increasing bump. May help. Used one when pg with Emma (many moons ago) just helped take some of the weight.

that time is fine, ok for you nikki?
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya guys,

Not been feeling great over the last couple of days, am abo****ley full of cold and chesty cough. As a consequence ladies I don't think its a good idea if I call round tomorrow and spread my germs to all of you lovely ladies and adorable children! So we shall have to rearrange once i'm not infested!!!!!!!!!

Managed to get quite a good bit of sleep last night after spending the night before with hardly any.

Anyway, hope we are all well. Shall catch up soon.

Love
Nicola xx


----------



## nikkij

Hello girlie's

Sorry to hear your not feeling too good hun, I remember having a cold when first pregnant with Darcey and it knocked me for six. Have you tried hot water, lemon and honey? I became addicted to the stuff in the end   I have one of those support belts if you want it? Just let me know and I'll dig it out for you.

Are you still going swimming tomorrow Elaine? Who thinks up such early times for these classes? Were hoping to be there. Little Miss Darcey pie decided to sleep in until 8.30 this morning which is unheard of! I fed her some ready brek last night as she didn't fall asleep during her bottle so not sure if this made her sleep better.

On another note, if any of you are at a loose end over the next few weeks Barry has a display of some of his art and photography in Pembroke Dock Library if you fancy a nose? I had a look at it today and I have to say it was very good - yes I know I'm biased 

Better go 

Nik


----------



## nikkij

Hello Ladies

So where is every one? 

Nic how are you feeling hunny? I hope the cold has started to leave you now. How are you feeling generally? I bet your worn out most of the time. 

Elaine - Lovely to bump into you day, cant believe we've never met up in Tesco before, I seem to spend so much time in there spending a fortune 

Kara, Helen crazybabe and everyone else  I hope your all well. You need to get your selves back on here. x

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Hey NIKKI, yes fancy bumping into you too    You know I live there, its my only haunt!!! 

Nicola.....hope you're feeling ok, we really must meet up. 

I'm back home to Plymouth on Wednesday, for the week, but may try to drag it out for a few extra days.

Alfie took his first steps yesterday, and was busy practicing this afternoon. Can manage about 5/6 steps, then he claps hands at the end  
He's had a busy week, he was helping daddy in the garden, and met his first 'worm', let it wriggle on his hand, then wanted to put it back in the grass box. The next day, Sean had him out the back and he was introduced to a catterpillar which he didnt think much of....as he threw it in the hedge  . Then whilst Sean was cutting the grass near the road, he found a tiny frog, so brought it in the kitchen in a plastic bowl ....Alfie loved watching it jump around. Think we'll call him Dr Dolittle!!!

anyway back to my wine, love to EVERYBODY, please come back and talk to us  

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Where is everyone? 

I hope every one is OK.

Poor little Miss Darcey appears to have chicken pox  . She hasn't shown any of the signs such as being grumpy, high temp etc but the poor little thing is covered in spots mainly on her head, face and torso. I have taken her to see the nurse who said she thought it was c/pox, my poor baby.

Elaine thank you so much for lending me the dvd on baby signing. Its fab! We have watched it through once and I have to say we both really enjoyed it. Have a fab time while your away - have to say the look of horror on your face when I told you Darcey had chicken pox was a picture  you almost ran to your car! I really pray Sir Alfie doesn't catch them but they haven't been in any real contact since last Tuesday so fingers crossed.

Nicola - How are you feeling hunny? Hows the cold? Well I hope your milking it for all its worth over the next few weeks. Get that man of yours running around after you 24/7! 

Hi to every one else, hope you all ok.

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

How are you, nice to hear from you, Aw Poor little Miss Darcey - Chicken pox is horrible, especially for your little darling, bless.  What you been up to lately.

Love 

crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Hi crazy babe  

I'm so pleased someone else is on here, I was starting to worry I was all on my own 

Were all really good thanks, Darcey appears to have the spots for chicken pox but none of the symptoms so were not too sure if she has them or not. Just in case I haven't taken her out anywhere other then the park when I know no other children will be there. We haven't been up to much really but I am planning to go home next month so I'm really looking forward to that.

How are you? How are things progressing on the social worker front? Have you had any more meetings?

Better go, i still have loads to do.

Take care
Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Hi just a real quikie as in the land of the living now,(Plymouth) and had a busy busy day spending lots of Sean's money!!! Loads of brill shops, 
Nikki hope Darcey's ok now, any spots?? Now are you sure you said chicken pox, I was sure I heard 'The Plague!!'    I remember my nat having chicken pox, and she had them infected too, it was hell, poor girl was plastered, and instead of tiny little spots hers was massive huge blisters, it was awful. So I run when I hear chicken pox. Glad you enjoyed the dvd, its real fun and you'll be singing the songs all the time too. I've just got the 2nd stage one. Am thinking about buying a francise into the company and starting classes, looking into it at the mo. 

Well hope all you ladies are ok.
Be back on next week properly, off to enjoy myself some more.

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Hello campers - hidi hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Know haven't been on much just am totally brain dead in evening and can't string two words together let alone reply to posts!! So my apologies if you've all missed me terribly.

Well itching hasn't subsided so whilst at hospital on friday had blood test done for liver function. Also saw consultant (a different one, again), seems quite nice. He scanned me and said twin A is still head down and twin B was transverse and boy have I been feeling that as i have had a head in my ribs all weekend. Both now weigh about 3lbs each. he also said that the only way he will let me have a natural delivery is if both are head down now as he doesn't like manipulating babies incase placenta tears.... but he would talk about it if I was really set on it. Growth scan on friday now then back for consultant the following week.

Anyway - hope everyone is well. Hope Darcey has recovered from chicken pocs. Better to have it now than when older I suppose.

Elaine - Don't forget us with all these fab shops then. Expect a lovely gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crazybabe - nice to see you back on here babe. How's the adoption going?

kara - Hope your not working too hard. I am up your way somethime this week as have to take Chris to pick up his m/bike at lamos. You around? prob looking at Friday afternoon after hospital.

No other news really.
Catch up soon...
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola and bumps,

How are you, it's nice to hear from you hun, glad to hear twins are growing nicely - I bet you cant wait to see them, when are you due hun, I haven't been well today  I have had a terrible Migraine, it started last night about 5 so I went to bed about 7pm for an hour to see if it would help, OMG I woke up at 10:30pm had a drink and headache tablet and went back to bed - Woke up this morning and felt awful so I rang in sick, starting to feel a bit better now after hubby went out to get me some SYNDOL tablets I find them really god if you have a migraine.  Adoption slow at the moment we have a information evening 23rd April with St. D then on to the prep course in May - So I guess it's not long to wait for that now, then we will have to fill in a formal application form and wait for the home study to start, I cant wait to get things moving now and to be able to think positively for a change.

Well I am just going to have a look for something for my tea now, speak to you later, take care babes

crazybabe


----------



## nicola.t

Sorry haven't been in for a couple of days but have just been discharged from hospital after lots of begging on my behalf as I was going mad in there.

Yesterday goes like this: Was just about to go food shopping, when received a T/C from hospital with results from bloods taken on friday on my liver and bile function. Apparently normal liver function id sbout 90, mine came back at over 400. So was told to come into hospital asap to get it sorted. Babies were monitored when arrived - both excellent and very lively. had more bloods taken - liver function had come down to @300 but bile function not returned. Was then told would not be allowed to go home until they know what defo is causing itching. Gutted. Hate hospitals at best of times.

Today: Again babies monitored - again both excellent. Awaited time for ultrasound on liver. Was allowed breakfast, then nothing but water till after scan. M/W came in late morning and we were told half 1, so missed lunch!!!! Went for scan, went back to ward and waited, and waited and waited. By this time both Chris and I were tired, uncomfortable and desperate to go home. Went and found M/W to see what was happeneing. Results from scan hadn't appeared and apparently bile function was up aswell from 9 upto 31. About half hour later Dr came in to chat to us and yet again I pleaded my case to go home and come back in the morning. SHe agreed to go and have chat with consultant. Anyway, in the end, they agreed to let me go home, but have to go back in on Thurs for monitoring, another liver/bile blood sample and steroid injection for the little darlings. The on Fri - back in for growth scan, consultant and second steroid injection. So its al happening. Hopefully the tablets been given will kick in and they will let babies stay tucked away for longer. So keep your fingers and toes crossed!!!!!!

No personals. Hope all is well. Catch up tomorrow.
A very relieved to be home,
Nicola xxxxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

Sorry you have been in hospital hun, hope your ok now, take care speak soon when your up to it.

crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Oh Nic

How are you hun? See, these little Darlings worry us before their even born!! Have to say Withybush Hospital staff are fantastic so your in very good hands.

If you need anything or just want a chat then call me ANYTIME.

Take care hun

Love to you and Chris

Nikki and Darcey
x
x


----------



## nikkij

Hello every one 

Nicola - How are you Hun? Ive been really worried about you today . I would love to come and see you but I daren't not with Darcey having this strange rash and us not knowing wjhat it is. I have a book here for your Chris, It's called "He's having a baby" I don't know if it will interest him but if you think he'll fancy it then text me your address and I'll post it to you.

If alls well then and you don't have to spend any more time in hospital we have to meet up before your little darlings arrive. Your choice where we meet.

If you do have to stay in hospital I'll get Barry to leave work early to look after Darcey and I'll pop up to see you. I sooooo remember how boring Hospital is.

Elaine - so are we now fully relaxed and refreshed? As Nicola said "you better have got us presents" . Hope you've had a lovely time hun. Darcey and I have missed seeing you on our weekly outings. Just to let you know, Darcey has not had the chicken pox but has some kind of weird virus . Poor kid. Let me know when your back so we can meet up. Have to say your idea of staring a baby signing class down here is a fab idea.

Kara - how are you hun - working as hard as ever?

crazybabe - Hope your well hun,

To all you other ladies ~ where are you? please come back and talk to us 

Better go

chat later
Nikki
x


----------



## kara76

nicole hugs hunni, hope your well

how are you all?

fet in june for us


----------



## nicola.t

I'm still here..... thank goodness!!!!

Went in yesterday for more bloods on liver and bile function, monitoring and 1st steroid injection for little darlings. Monitoring = all fine with both. They seem happy at the moment. Steroid injection = killed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Liver function = has come down to 300 so is going the right way.

Went back in today for growth scan and consultant. Growth scan = twin A (transverse) 3lb4oz, Twin B (head down) 2lb15oz. Everything else looks good too. Consultant = Happy that both liver and bile levels and coming down slowly. Need to watch for itching if it gets worse need to phone asap and with regards to babies need to monitor movements incase they become distressed.

Plan = very close monitoring from now on (every other day). So am now in next on Sunday then Tuesday and then Friday for various bits and pieces. Things are just going to be done on a week to week basis from now on, just relieved to be at home.

Right:
Nikki How's little Darcey? Have they any idea what rash could be? Thanks for texts and sorry if been a little lapse in replying!!!!!!!! Would love to meet up soon and as i'm in town much from now on might as well be somewhere round there!!!! Think Chris would enjoy book so can pick that up at same time.

Elaine Are you back in the land of the living now? living I mean sunny Pembrokeshire!!!!!!! Better have loads of pressies as well!!!!!!!

Kara How are you hun? Good news about scan results. Like I said other night June is a good month. Got your text today. Again, sorry not replied but had rubbish noght last night and both Chris and I are on death doors at mo. Not a pretty sight believe me!

Crazybabe You ok? Hope everything is still good.

Right got to keep going otherwise i'm going to colapse with exhaustion and sleep.

Catch up with everyone soon
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## kara76

they seem to be looking after you so well hunni and thats great


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nicola

I am so glad that things are going the right way for you and that your home now, I hate hospitals, I'm fine thanks we got our adoption information evening next wed, I am lookin forward to it, then prep course 2 weeks later, Ohhhhhhhhhhhh getting closer now, it's nice to be moving forward.

take care of yourself hun.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

I'm back!!! Got back yesterday, cried leaving Plymouth and cried when I saw the first Haverfordwest sign!!!    Didnt want to come back, had a lovely 10 days, heads a mess!! As I told Sean, I feel so torn, and seeing lots of my friends and comments they made, really made me miss the old Elaine, I'm a different person here, they couldnt believe I could go days without seeing anybody apart from Sean, its just not the old Elaine.But hey ho, same old story for life in the village. Did bring Sean back the local paper from Plymouth  with property sales (hint hint   ) Anyway back to life in Wales.....


Nicola gosh poor you hun, havent been on here in days, cant believe the time you've had.  Let us know when we can meet, maybe we could gatecrash Nikki's (I'll just invite us round to yours Nik!!) 

Nikki Glad you enjoyed the dvd, Alfie's now started signing 'open & close' its just soo nice for him to 'say' things to us.  Cant wait for swimming, be great to see you both. Hope Darcey's ok now. think Alfie missed Darcey at the last swim, or he's just a big flirt as he was kissing Nia!!! Who's he take after I wonder. 

Crazybabe sounds like things are moving now for you. Bet there's loads to get through though. 

Kara JUNE, will be here before you know it. You still having acup?

Alfie's a real little character now, so funny too. Sean really missed him. WHEN the meet then girls??
Off to catch up on some housework
SPk soon
Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

We're still here.........

Hospital was fine today.... Both babies are more than content to stay inside and are not shy when asked to go on show. As soon as monitors were put on, they danced all over the place for the half hour we were monitored!  Just got to phone up later now for liver and bile results. Have terrible heartburn because of this, was told as levels come down heartburn will ease!!!

Welcome back Elaine - Right we need a meet to sort this head out of yours!!! That brain cell must really be hurting now.    

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.
See you all soon (Hopefully)
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## elemnat

Nicola i've just spotted your ticker, gosh girl you really are doing so well, 30 weeks and sounds like the babies are behaving themselves for mummy. Can you take gaviscon for your heartburn, I know I had it on prescription when pg with Alfie.  Hope the results come back with good news. I cant believe where the time has gone, I'm in shock 30 weeks!!!  Still have the bags of goodies for you, so we must meet.

Feeling a bit better today, just think I need to go home to see the girls more often, as feel they miss out on their baby brother so much. ANd I need to start doing more, but it's quite limited up here, in Plymouth I was just popping into people's houses (no Nicola....I didnt just knock on strangers doors and invite myself in   ) and I felt as if I could be really honest with how I felt. 
Sean txt me as I was driving back, saying he hated hearing me upset, and we'll move back to Plymouth, but dont think that's the answer, as then he'll be working away, and I've done the single parent bit before, and really dont want to bring Alfie up just seeing his daddy every other weekend!! Just need a plan of attack so watch out, as I may be pouncing on you more!!! 

Nikki ARe you swimming this Tuesday? 

Alfie was singing Twinkle Twinkle to us tonight, sooo sweet, its the first song he's had a go at singing, with hand actions (so we knew what song it was   ), then the sweet little angel managed to get the water dispenser working on the outside of the fridge, waiting now for the water logged kitchen floor!!

MEET..........When shall we go for girls Nicola...when you next at the hospital, can we fit around you, and Nikki's childminding.  Lets do it soon, please I'm begging and   


Kara, Crazybabe hope you've had a good weekend

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies 

What another mad weekend! Barry was out Friday night so was in no fit state really on Saturday. On Saturday afternoon some of Barry's friends popped round with their 2 d/d, it was lovely to meet them but we wernt expecting them. It left me half an hour to get the house sorted as Barry's son  who is 15 and his girlfriend also 15 coming to stay. Have to say very weird having 2 hormonal teenagers in the house. Kris was warned he was on the sofa and Zoe in the spare room- he was reminded I was a very light sleeper so no funny business. God it makes my blood run cold thinking they might be up to anything. Any way she's a lovely girl but I have found out that teenagers do not like moving off the sofa - at one point I felt like putting a rocket up their   to get them moving. 
On a lovely note though Darcey has started saying Mum, Shes been saying it for about a week and its the most amazing thing ever.

So hows every one else's weekend gone?

Nicola - Pleased all is going well hun. like you said you would be pleased to get to the 30 week mark, and yippee you've hit that target.

Elaine - I'm sorry you've been feeling so low lately  . Maybe going home more often might be better for you and Alfie, it's just a shame it takes so long to travel there and back.
About the swimming, I'm not sure if were going to make it this week as we may go to a first aid course on the Tuesday its on between 2-4pm if you fancy going to it? I was thinking of maybe going to the earlier session.
I will bring back your dvd for you as well this week. I have ordered one for Darcey now as she loves it so much.

I'm up for a meet. This week is no good for me I'm afraid but Mon, Tue or Wednesday next week would be fine or we could meet up one evening or at the weekend?

Better go

Chat later

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

That's lovely that Darcey has started saying mum     how are you anyway, I have been a bit down lately it may be because I got the adoption on my mind - hoping everything goes ok, and my sister's partners dad is very very ill found out he only has so long to live, and I think that has been playing on my mind too because we are a very close family and I think of how sad it must be for the other family.  Well I am looking forward to our information evening on Wed with St.D but also a bit nervous too, I feel like we are been judged.  

Speak later

Take care

Crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

gOSH how quite is it on here?

Nicolahope everything ok your end, bet your shattered though?! 

Nikkimissed you this week, how did the new girl settle? Swimming was mega busy this week. 

Kara how's things with you, working hard I'm sure. 

Crazybabehow did the meet go?

Alfie's not himself again, think we have another tooth on its way, he's sleeping alot through the day at the mo, and off his food    which isnt like him. 
Sean's got tomorrow off so we've got a nice long weekend to look forward to. 

Are we ever going to meet up?? 

love to all
Elaine x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Elaine

How are you hun, our meeting went very well thanks - we start our prep course next tues, Wed and fri - looking forward to it now, another step closer to having our child.

Hope you have been keeping well.

Crazybabe


----------



## nikkij

Well hello every one  

I'm finally back! Our computer has been down for ages but d/p sorted it out late last night.

So where is every one?  Where have you all gone?

Nicola - Hope your still feeling well hunny. Well done on getting past your goal day of sunday. At least you know now that when the babies are born they will stay in Haverfordwest and not have to go to swansea. I promise I will look for some more baby clothes for you soon and drop them down. 

Elaine - How are you hun? We went to a story time at h/west library today, There was only Darcey myself and Morgan there and Morgan slept the whole time we were there. I told the lady not to bother and that I would read to her but I promised I would try and round some other mums to come along if you fancy it.
If you want me to look after Alfie on Monday morning then just let me know its no problem at all.

Kara - How are you hun? Are you still having the accu?

Crazy abe - How was the meeting 

Well got to go, One baby needs bathing and putting to bed and dinner still needs sorting.

ttfn
x


----------



## elemnat

hey there

Where is everybody

Nicola hope you're feeling a bit better, really must get round to you, still have your bags of goodies here. 

Nikki Alfie would love to join story time. Let me know details on Weds at mums& tots. 

NO real news that I can think of, apart from Alfie and his signing is coming along fast. He's been trying to sign 'clock, yes, up, and my favourite one....cake'  Nicola.....Nikki and I will get you into this soon, its brilliant. I'm soooo pleased I started doing it with Alfie. 

Anyway back to my wine, catch you all later.

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Ladies, ladies, ladies,

Don't worry I am still here.... holding on and cooking nicely!!!!! Finally feeling back to myself apart from the liver and bile levels. Liver levels are almost back to normal, but my bile levels shot back up again and they have increased my dosage of tablets. Oh yeah, then theres the iron tablets! and the heartburn and did I mention the swollen feet and no ankles anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway enough of my moaning..... glad everyone is well. Its quite difficult to meet up at mo as I am not supposed to drive on my own anymore and we're in hospital every Tuesday and Friday at mo for various things. So I rely on Chris or my mum at the mo unless they're both working then I'm naughty and drive. WOuld love to meet up with everyone soon though!

Both twins are head down now and really make my stomach turn some weird shapes. Cots went up last week and now things are becoming real!

anyway, hope your all enjoying this glorious weather.
Chat soon
Nicola and bumps xxxx


----------



## elemnat

Nicola so so so lovely to hear you. Missing you. Honest!! we'll just have to come to you hun, how about next Monday (any good for you Nikki? I could pick you and Darcey up, so you could show me the way)

Took Alfie to BroadHaven today, first trip to the beach, all I can say is *ALERT! ALERT! we have contamination!!* oh my, he hated it!! Dont touch the sand, its more poisonous than fruit!!! Shame was rather traumatic for him. He'll get used to it.

Well off to bed, Big HI to everybody, hope your enjoying the sun

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

nic glad you and babies are ok

sorry i haen;t been round much, it nice to stay away sometimes


----------



## elemnat

Kara lovely to hear from you. Your right, sometimes this tx just takes over too much, and you have to remove yourself from it just to get 'your' life back. 
hope everything going well for you hun.

Nicola hope you have those legs up (or do they look like tree trunks now??   )
You're doing so well, looking after those babies. 

Nikki good seeing you yesterday. Alfie was trying to say your name again last night, bless him. 

Sean had a hisssy last night, he brought Alfie in with us when he came to bed (he disturbed him   ) then in the middle of the night when he tried to put him back in the cot, Alfie started screaming, Sean jumped back in bed saying "f***, i've got to get up for work in the morning!".....umm and I dont have to get up? So I took Alfie in the back room to sleep, think he maybe a little afraid of the dark, as he was upset and wouldnt let me go, but settled his weary head on my boob, think they make comfy pillows    But we were up before Sean this morning......!!! MEN!!! 

So Alfie's been playing in the garden by 9.00 this morning, and has just gone for a sleep. its one big adventure out there!!!

Anyway, kettle is calling me

Catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

evening!

Hiya Kara - haven't spoken to you for ages babe. I'm glad that you are well honey. I miss our little chats on msn, but understand you wanting to stay away. Have you been coasting (Is it?) lately?Bet you've been busy working ready for next month.

Elaine - If you guys want to come and visit on Monday that would be lovely. Same for you Kara if your free it would be lovely to see you. What sort of time were you thinking of?

Nikki - You busy childminding babe?


Well, bile and liver levels went back up on Friday so medication has been increased. Awaiting results now from today to see if come back down. Both babies are still happy and been busy kicking.

Spk to you all soon
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## kara76

im free on thursday girls at the moment anyway


----------



## kara76

i had a wisdom tooth out last week and still sore so coffee (decaff) would be god


----------



## nikkij

Hi everyone

Good to see you ladies back on here.

Darcey hasn't been too good of late. Yesterday afternoon we had to leave mother and toddler group as Darcey suddenly developed a temperature. I think its her teeth bothering her but the poor little thing is in so much pain and SO upset all the time. Last night Barry slept in the spare room and Darcey was in with me (How can such a little person take up a kingsize bed ) She has been upset for most of today but appears to have perked up a bit now - may have something to do with the 4hourly dose of calpol!

Nicola - Well done hun your hanging in there lovely. We would love to come and see you on Monday, depending how miss Darcey pie is doing. Fingers crossed your bile and liver results are back down. 

Elaine - Ahh how cute, Alfie saying my name - what a clever boy! Obviously takes after his mummy. If your still up for Monday we would love a lift. I spoke to the doctor yesterday about Darcey's rash (sorry I didn't text you back, no credit) he says its dribble rash  how you get dribble rash round the back of your neck I will never know  

Kara - Good to see you back here Hun. If you do go on Monday let me know and I can drop that present off for you.

Well got to go, Darcey is in a better mood and playing with her dad so thought I would nip on here quick

Might get on a gain later.

Nik


----------



## kara76

typical

im taking my rex ( our dog ) for his first ever haircut on monday at 1130am and im not sure how long its gona take as its his first time, im sure he will be ****** off with me later so thought i would walk him on pendine beach as thats where the hair cut is

yep he is spoilt rotten

then im not off til friday and have to go to cardiff for a scan to see how my lining and follie size

im having a natural fet and we are trying for blast with only 3 so we might not make it to transfer yet so will go straight for fresh


----------



## nicola.t

girls, girls, girls,

We're still here....... had another growth scan today and twin A now weighs about 5lb1oz and twin B about 4lb6oz and both are still happy as larry playing away in there.

Monday is going to have to change unfortunately as they want to do my bloods, etc on Monday. Can do any other day apart from Thurs and fri as in hospital again then ladies if you still fancy visiting!!!!!!!  Kara you can visit any time you want hun, I know how busy you are in work. So if you want to visit, then give me a bell!!!!!

No other news to report
Have a fun filled weekend
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## kara76

nic
thanks hun,im working tue, wed and thu, you watch the next time i see you, you will have 2 little bundles on joy


----------



## elemnat

how about Weds? We've got swimming on Tuesday, and Nikki you've got the little girl on Tuesday havent you?? 

Creche has been called off again tomorrow at the meads, so no gym, Alfie will never get used to being left at this rate. Thinking about booking him into a nursery for a couple of hours, once a week. 

Just back from a weekend in Cardiff, had a lovely time. bit think Alfie's overtired now, so looks like a fun night ahead of us......

Off to make a cuppa whilst I've got chance.

catch you later

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies

Thought I would just nip on here before Lost starts. - I'm addicted to it  

Elaine - Pleased you had a nice weekend, did you get to go shopping? Wednesday is good for me but I can only go in the afternoon as I have an appointment late Wednesday morning. Not sure what will be the best time to go yet maybe about 2ish once I get Darcey home and fed - is that too late for you and Alfie?

Nik - How are you doing? you poor thing having to go to hospital so often.

Kara - How is your mouth now? I had a wisdom tooth out in January, its not pleasant is it. Do you still want that present? If so and we don't meet up soon if you pmail me your address and I'll post it to you.

Got to go, lost is about to start

Nikki


----------



## kara76

nikki

yes please i would love the present

its so hard to find time at the moment

i have a scan on friday and then im working all the week after until thursday and that haircut and makeup trial day as im bridesmaid on the saturday lol

the week after  i should have transfer so after that is good, second week in june?


----------



## elemnat

Nikki2ish is good for us. Hopefully will be ok with the expecting one!! 

very short & sweet today. be back later hopefully

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Still here......

Nikki and Elaine - would love for you guys to come and visit on Wednesday. Have nothing planned so lets make it a date. Will you do me a favour and just test me when you guys leave HWest.

Kara - Gutted you can't make it, but understand that you're busy with work. WHats your scan for on Friday hun?

Anyway, have now given up sleeping in bed, I now sleep on sofa sitting up as that is the most comfortable position. Consultant on Friday so am hoping to pin down and get some dates possibly and talk about delivery options. Am thinking more and more towards a C Section as am slightly scared of other option.

Right, chat soon
Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## kara76

omg hunni you are doing so very well

my scan is a lining scan and to see if i have a follicle and how big it is, it needs to be at least 18mm before they will trigger ovulation (im having natural fet only trigger and maybe cyclogest) then the big thaw and the risk of trying ti get 3 frozen embryos to blast, we know that we might not get to transfer but feel this is worth a shot and hey if not or it fails we are all set for a fresh asap


----------



## elemnat

kARA you sound quite laid back with this cycle, really hope it works for you. Let us know how your scan goes on Friday. 

Nicola Poor you, you must feel soo uncomfortable now. Can we bring you anything on Wednesday......bed pan, stair lift??!!   Looking forward to seeing you.

well off to bed now. Catch you all later

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

i was very laid back but its been cancelled as i had already ovulated before my day 12 scan and the lining was poor

might do a medicated fet now


----------



## elemnat

Kara too laid back this time hey?? Is it the acup? Better that way then getting stressed from it all.

Take care hun, and let us know when the next cycle is, you know we're all with you.

Nicola cant believe how well you looked the other day, and from behind you really dont look pg, its amazing. Just hide your tree trunks(legs) away, and nobody will know your pg   You really are doing so well. How did hosp go on Thursday & Friday. 

Nikki hope you're having a great time at 'home'. when you back, see missing you already. 

took Alfie to Folly Farm yesterday, he loved it. The boy is obsessed with tractors at the mo. He loved the animals, until the goats and sheep realised it was feeding time and started making a noise, was too noisy for Alfie and he started crying. Bless.  It was alot bigger than I thought.  Next year it'll be a great place for us all to go for the day, with the little ones, (you too Kara, as I know you're time is fast approaching   )  alfie's really trying to 'talk' now too,  had me in fits when I asked him if he wanted to go and get changed, he said "NA" and shook his head laughing!! He's becoming a real charater.

Hope you all have a good bank holiday 
Love Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Evening all,

Well another wet bank holiday weekend for us...... thought the weather was too good to be true.

Kara - sorry treatment didn't go ahead babe. Have you decided what the next step is?

Elaine - Likewise it was lovely seeing you guys last week. Feet are getting worse by the day.
Saw consultant on Friday and he's happy with everything. We now have a date for babies birthdays ------- are you guys ready to be aunties? Nope? Well its a bit late, cause on June the 1st we have been booke in for induction. Yes next Sunday. We'll be exactly 36wks.

I am now offically pooping my pants. Tried to ask the consultant about a C section but he wouldn't even consider it as both babies are head down and in in best possible positions.

Nikki - Hope you're having a lovely time at home? When are you back?

Right no more news from me. Off to put my feet back up.
Nicola xxx


----------



## elemnat

Nicola i'm sooo excited, cant wait to be aunt Elaine again.  Now dont worry and get yourself worked up about the birth, yes it'll hurt, but honest you will forget the pain the second you see your babies. Have you been massaging the you know what it helped me, as I managed not having any stitches on Alfie.  Do you want another visit before the big day, now I know the way Alfie & I can pop out to see you, just let me know. And if you need anything else for your suitcase!!! let me know, I'll pick it up for you.  I'll pm my home tel to you, so if you're worrying or fancy a chat, just give me a call, and i'll try to give you a few tips...ie like dont cross your legs,    But I'm sure everything will go well for you. Cant wait to meet your babies.

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Well hello there ladies

Pleased to see your missing me.

I'm having a lovely time up here in north Yorkshire. I decided to stay on for a few extra days and will be flying back on Sunday. Not looking forward to that what with having Darcey, pushchair, carseat and the biggest bag in the world and doing it all on my own 

Nicola - Oh my god hun not long to go now. I'm so excited for you, it is the most wonderful thing in the world and like Elaine said as soon as you have those babies in your arms you will forget everything from before hand.

Kara - I'm sorry your treatment didn't work  

Elaine - hey you, how are you and little Alfie? Totally agree with us all meeting up at folly farm it is a fab day for adults never mind kids . Well miss Darcey pie is coming on a treat with her sign language and now signs more(I think) and dog - she's so clever!
I'm working everyday next week but hopefully I will get to see you both at mother and toddlers.

Got to go, large glass of vino waiting for me.

I'll be thinking of you on sunday Nic

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

ladies,

i'm still here and as uncomfortable as ever!!!!  There haven't been any cots available in scbu, but fortunately received a call from hospital mid morning this morning and consultant wants me in. So 9am tomorrow we go in and we will be for duration then as they are not sure if there will be cots. But at least i'll be in the right place.

It's been a long couple of days.

Hope everyone is well.......won't be on here now until babies are born!!!!!!!!

Take care all.
love Nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## kara76

omg good luck matey


----------



## nicola.t

I'm back out guys.................... still no cots and wasn't looking like any were going to turn up today, sodoctor said I can go home but to phone in morning and if no cots then to o in for monitoriing.


----------



## nikkij

Hi Nicola

Ohh poor you having to wait  . It wont be long now though hun.

I have been trying to txt you over the last few days but for some reason the message always says failed. I have a new phone but same sim card so not sure if that has anything to do with it. If you get bored tomorrow give me a txt and at least I dshould be able to return you a message.

Hope every one else is well, sorry no personals but im exhausted - still trying to recover from my holiday - no not partying but lack of sleep with Darcey  

chat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Nic sounds like those babies are quite happy where they are.  You're doing so well looking after them.  

Nikki glad you had a good time, takes ages to catch up with sleep though doesnt it? 
Karahow's things with you hun??

Off 'home' to plymouth tomorrow, to get my hair done again. Leaving Alfie with Sean, so could be interesting.  

Will catch you all when i'm back after the weekend

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Well what a day.... wentin for monitoring this morning...still no cots by the way!!!! everything fine. antenatal were so shocked that there was no plan as such for me. anyway after chatting with midwives one of them got annoyed and went up to maternity to suss things out and got the drs to review case today. anway the short of it is, nothing going to happen now till next week as not a priority. well i was slightly annoyed to say the least.

have had a reall good cry....

hope you are all well

nicola and bumps xxx


----------



## kara76

crikey hun

you must be fed up a bit now


----------



## nikkij

Hello ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but we have been so busy and we've also had some bad news. My Gran died on Friday. She had been poorly for a while but it was still a shock to receive the news. I fly out on Tuesday night to Belfast for thre funeral then back again on Wednesday. I'm just so pleased she got to see Darcey at Christmas. Just so strange losing my Dad then my Nan (his mum) within 6 months.

Nicola - , ahh hunny I'm so sorry they have made you wait  . What would have happened then if you went into labour now? what would they do about SCUB then?
I'm really sorry I haven't text you but I have been trying. Elaine even text me your umber to me to make sure I had the right one but for some reason my phone just wont send texts to you. Could you give me a text to see if I can receive texts from you. ta hun.

Elaine - How was your weekend? I bet you had a fab time.

Kara - I need your address hun so I can send you your very late present. Hope your ok.

Well better get off, its sooooo late and Ive been working like a dog since 9.30 this morning. Ive been decorating the stairs . I know and on such a gorgeous day but they so desperately needed doing.

Love to all

Nikki


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

So sorry to hear your bad news, hope you ok   how is Darcey, I bet she is growing so fast,take care

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## elemnat

Nikki I know you wont read this, but i'll send you a txt. Really sorry about your gran.  I'll pop round when your back hun.

Nicola well you star **** You're soooo clever and NO pain relieve.  Congratulations on your 2 precious daughters.  My MIL did hear of somebody in labour last night (she works in the hospital....and no I didnt mean she heard you!!) and it was IVF twins, so she guessed it was you, as she's kept asking how you've been getting on.  What beautiful names you have chosen....Phoebe and Maddie.  Dying to hear how Chris was    did you win the bet

Kara how's things going hun. 

Crazybabe hows the course/interviews going??  What stage are you at now? 

Well Alfie is so mad on tractors, he saw some in the field about 200m from our house, so we had to go and watch them for about 20mins, a felt like a tractor groupie,  he wanted to go and play with them but didnt think that was a wize move.

well back to the cup of tea, loads of love and hugs to all

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

im so very proud of you nicola and yep i cried when i got you txt, happy hopeful tears

im ok, not long til my baseline for fet, i so need to catch up with you girls lol


----------



## nikkij

Hello girls

Nicola - You clever, clever girl! I love the names maddie and Phoebe. I cant wait to see you all. Also interested to see if you won the bet.

Elaine - pleased you had a fab jollies. Will txt you when I'm back.

Kara and Crazy babe - Good to hear from you both - we have to have a catch up soon

Got to go as trying to get organised for tomorrow.

Nikki


----------



## nicola.t

Morning All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nikki - Sorry to here about your Nan hun. Thinking about you.  

Elaine - WHo is your MIL?

Kara - How's things going hun?

Well we're home............. We came home Wednesday afternoon and it has been a whirlwond ever since. Look can't even spell. Where have brain cells gone?

Things with babies are going ok - Maddie is a little minx though and doesn't take much food at night - maybe thats a good thing as she'll sleep through the night (Hahahahahahahahahah) and Phoebe is just a gas guzzler and loves her food. Unfortunately breast feeding was just not for me and just totall wiped me out so they are on formula. Quite gutted but did try and lasted 3days so at least they got the best stuff.

Can anyone tell me where they found the time to eat. It was 10pm before Chris and I sat down to dinner and that was only because My mum and dad came down and cooked it and made up feeds for the night.

Well i'm gonna go and check on my man and my girls. Will try and get photos on here soon PM me your email addresses as I'm useless on here.

Lots of love you brilliant aunties

xxxxx


----------



## kara76

pm being sent mate

well my baseline was cancelled as af is a no show


----------



## Tan1982

Hi Girls

Just to let you all know i had a baby boy   on 21st June 2008 at 0045am weighing 7lb 5 and half we named him Zak. I had a rough time with him which ended in a section but he is worth all the pain in the world, hes soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful. 

Speak Soon

Love Tanya and Zak xx


----------



## nicola.t

Tanya,

   on the birth of your baby Zac. I know what you mean about all the apin being worth it, having just given birth to twins myself. Its all forgotten about so quickly once your holding your baby('S).  Now the fun begins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nikki -   To Princess Darcey yesterday and I hope you had a wonderful christening aswell. Really sorry that we didn't make it. Will definately catch up now when Elaine is back and have lunch.

Kara - Visiting. When's good for you I know you text me but i've lost it hun, you know what i'm like.

Elaine - Hope your having a grans time sunning yourself abroad. Lucky ***!!!!!

Things here are hectic as girls are soooooooooooooooooooooo not in any routine at all. Health Visitor came today and weighed them. They both weigh 6lb 11oz. Registering them this afternoon.
Hope we can all catch up soon.
Love Nicola and the gangxxx


----------



## kara76

I WILL be i touch hunni

i might be having transfer this week depending on a few things

did first ever gestone last night all by myself too and if was fine


----------



## nikkij

A massive  congratulations Tanya. Your so right all that pain is sooooo worth it. I love your babys name by the way.

Nicola - Don't worry about having a rountine hun, we didn't have one for ages and you have two little ones to sort out. Im sure they woill let you know what they want when they want. So how are your little darlings?
Thank you for the happy wishes for Darceys big day. We all had a fantastic time. Hopefully I'll put some photos on to face book soon so you can what went on.

Kara - Good luck with all your treament hun. Im really sorry I havent sent you your present yet (so manic busy)
if you want I can still send it to you?

Elaine - Hope your having a fab time on your jollies!

Nikki


----------



## kara76

nic i promise i will come and see you and hoping i will be pregnant then, yep im on the 2ww yet again


----------



## nikkij

Kara sending you loads of     .

now rest up and take it easy

nikki
x


----------



## nicola.t

Hiya all,
Just thought i''d quickly pop on before the girls have their bath and feed. All is fine this end and the girls are one month old today. Where has the time gone. We've all got a bit of a cold at the mo so girls are really clingy, but only for me which is very difficult as I only have one pair of hands.

Kara - Whenis your test date? Have all things crossed for you babe. 

Elaine - Don't know if you're back from hols yet. Hope you had a good time. 

Nikki - As said to you on the phone, we all really must meet up soon. I want to show off my girls ( and catch up with you all) of course.

So question is, When is everyone free. Not this week though.?

Right, off for bath time. Fun and games as they hate baths.

Love Nicola xxx


----------



## elemnat

Hi all

'the golden one has returned'    we had fab time, Alfie was a star, and made lots of friends, and got more attention from the ladies than Sean, think they had a little competition going on!   But we had a lovely 10hour delay on our flight yesterday, so instead of landing at a sensible 5 o'clock yesterday afternoon, we landed at 2.30 this morning, nightmare of a day!!!

Nic ROUTINE? whats that?? Just go with the flow, it'll all fall into place at some point, maybe when the girls are about 18!!!   

Tanja congratulations on the birth of your son. 

Kara    everything cross for you hun. 

Nikki hope THE big day went well, and Darcey had a lovely day. (Alfie's been trying to say her name, sooo sweet.)

As for a meet, I'm ready anytime.

Anyway just a quick one as ready for bed, catch you soon
Elaine


----------



## kara76

on ok the week after next i think lol


----------



## kara76

ive deleted all my numbers

if you have my txt me please


----------



## nicola.t

Kara,

What you go and do that for?? 
Will text you in a bit with my number.

How's the 2ww going? How long have you left?

All:
When are we going to meet up then? I can do any day this week execept Wednesday as making most of Chris being home and going to get a mop chop.

Right, thought it was too good to be true and get some time to myself. Girls are stirring, must be bath time. Got my ear plugs ready.

Spk swn all.

Nicola xx


----------



## kara76

girls bad news from me another bfn


----------



## elemnat

Kara oh hun, so sorry for you both.   

Niconly day i cant do is Thursday afternoon, and friday morning, unless you fancy joining the fun at mums & tots, this week is party time. 

Nikkihows your week going? 

sorry short & sweet, been having awful time again with Alfie at night. Last night I thought he was going to make himself sick by screaming. Wanted to come downstairs with us, I wasnt balling ball though. so early night for me I think. 

Anyway, I NEED a bar of chocolate!!!

elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

kara,

i am so sorry babe. thinking of you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkij

Kara 
Im so sorry hun, . 

My thoughts are with both of you.

xxx


----------



## nicola.t

Afternoon all,

Well another week is passing and we still haven't arranged a meet up!!!!!!!!!!! What is wrong with us all

Someone set a date. I'm free whenever excep next Thurs I think.

Hope everyone is well. I'm having some time to myself whilst Chris has taken the girls out with his mum. Mind you, i keep clock watching.

Spk soon
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

how about next monday??


----------



## nikkij

I can't do Monday as Im working but I can do Friday  next week if thats any good.

We haven't forgotten you Nic, I can't wait to see those gorgeous girls of yours!

So how are they and how are you? Are they becoming more used to the bath yet?


----------



## elemnat

friday's good for us too.

sorry short & sweet again 


elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Morning ladies,

Hope you've all been making good use of this sunny weather whilst its upon us. Hope it stays for a while too. Doubtful though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Not much to report from this end. 

Just wanted to say that Fri is good for me too, so lets have a time. Will need hands though as feed time will prob be upon us at some stage.

So venue and time next.

spk swn
nicola xxx


----------



## kara76

im working as usual, saving the pennies for yet more tx


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

Hope every ones ok

Nicola did you get my text? Im really sorry about not being able to make tomorrow now. If you are free on Monday I can always come through then.

I can't wait to see your gorgeous girls, and you of course.
x


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

I was wondering if i could join your thread.  I had icsi at cardiff in feb but unfortunately m/c.  I am going back for more treatment soon.  It will be nice to chat to some fellow pembs girls.

Where abouts are you all from, i live near Haverfordwest.

Take care

Michelle


----------



## elemnat

Hi Michelle,

welcome.  Sorry it didnt work earlier in the year for you, but fingers crossed for you on your next cycle.
I live just outside Haverfordwest in Llangwm. I moved here last year from Plymouth, so the girls on here have been showing me around, (as before I met the mad bunch i only knew where Tesco's was!!   )
Its nice to have somebody else on board. 

Nikkioh gosh, Alfie & I had a great time this afternoon with the ducks, and gosh how much did he love that crane?? That guy was so cool letting Alfie having a ride in the cab of it, cant wait to see the pics. Hope Darcey's hayfever settles after tonites rain......well 5 min shower and all the electric in the village went again,, did it go in Haverfordwest?? 

Nicstill so sorry about Friday, DOH!!!!  well to make up for it I get some cream buns in for Friday. 

KAra hows things going with you hun?? I dont get on here as much lately, cant remember what your next plan is? 

What a lovely weekend it was, apart from being taken on a bike ride from Johnston to Morrison's in Haverfordwest!! It was fine going in but coming back was torture. Then just to top it, somebody suggested riding down to the river here in the village on Sunday.....GOsh my   was not too pleased   

will catch you all later,

Elaine x


----------



## nikkij

Good evening ladies.

Michelle -   and welcome. I'm so sorry to hear about you m/c last year, now that you have found us on here you will find all the girls are amazing and will give you loads of support - they helped me so much.
I live in Haverfordwest, I moved here from Yorkshire about 6 years ago. Where about do you live?

Nicola - How are you Hun? I'm so sorry for not being able to meet you last week I was gutted I couldn't get to see you all. Give those gorgeous little girls a big kiss from me and Darcey.If you fancy it we have a little group that meets up on Wednesday afternoon, it would be fab if you could come and bring the girls.

Elaine - We had a lovely time too. As soon as I'm more organised I will send you the photos of the little man in the crane - he was so brave.
Look forward to seeing you Wednesday.
Kara - Ahh hun, how are you? Bless you your working so hard again  


Well gotta go, I can hear my bed calling me

Night night all

xxxx


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

I live in letterston just outside of haverfordwest.  We'll have to meet up

Michelle


----------



## elemnat

A meet is long overdue, so shall we try to arrange one. If it envolves alcohol i know Nikki will be the first to get there as she IS a 'wanna be alkey'  (her words not mine, and yes it was after a couple glasses of wine   )

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

if im free i will come and booze is good


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Just let me know when and i will be there.  Thanks for letting me join your thread.  

Michelle


----------



## nicola.t

hiya ladies,

and a warm welcome to Michelle.  Really sorry to hear about your m/c last year hun, but you will find no end of support/advise not only from the other mad ones on this thread but in general on the site. I know I did and still do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

elaine - looking forward to tomorrow babe. and cream cakes aswell. i'm honoured. i hope you've got your feeding hands ready!!

nikki - no worries about last week, totally understand, you've got to take work when its there.

kara - like i said to you on the phone, can't wait to see you.

did somone mention a meet up - i need to wet babies heads soon


----------



## elemnat

oh wetting babies head involves ALCOHOL doesnt it?


Nic Nikki & Darcy will be round Fri too, plus little Morgan who Nik is looking after, so full house and lots of hands to help () feed the girls.

Well poor ALfie is really stugling with teething at the mo, so hopefully tomorrow will be a good distraction for him, poor lad cant seem to eat anything and is just asking for milk. Bless

ELaine x


----------



## nikkij

So how is everyone? Poor little Miss Darcey is full of cold and has a terrible cough and to top it off she is teething something awful. Poor baby she doesn't know what to do with herself 

Elaine - Sorry I didn't txt you back, I ran out of credit. Hows poor Alfie? Darcey sends him a big  to help him feel better.

Nick - how are you and those gorgeous girls? I can't wait to see you all.

Kara - How are you feeling hun? Still working as hard as ever I bet.

Michelle -    Hope your ok hun, about a night out I think it's a fab idea. As I said to Elaine I'm a wanna be Alcoholic but I m just too knackered all the time to be one - hee hee. I'm pretty easy going with dates and times so will go with the flow.

Well I got a letter from the clinic yesterday asking if we wanted out embryos destroyed, I thought we allready had as we had a letter last year asking the same question. Makes you wonder a little if some people know what their doing or if they have sent a letter out by mistake. Will call them tomorrow to see what they say.

Gotta go loads to still do

Nikki


----------



## Tan1982

hi everyone how are you all? soz haven't been on here for a while just been up to my neck in milk and dirty nappies, cant complain cause I'm lovin every minute of it to be honest. My lil Zak is 7 weeks old now and weighs 11lb 1oz  he is such a cute baby, the weeks have flown though. i Will try an get on here more when he is having a sleep to keep in touch. 

spk swn love Tanya xxxx


----------



## nicola.t

Morning ladies,

How is everyone this cold and miserable morning? We're all fine here. The girls had their first lot of jabs on Monday and check up with the Dr. Phoebe weighs 10lb 5oz and Maddie weighs 10lb 6oz. The Bless my little teletubbies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh and they certainly did NOT enjoy their injections either, but then I chickened out and Chris took them in.

Well, we were going to buy a new car yesterday as the focus is just not big enough for all of us now. Things did not turn out as planned.... woke up and went out to the car only to discover that a big sheet of ply wood from the skip next door had blown out and damaged both of our cars. Ended up having to go into town and get quotes instead and found that on the focus theres £1000 worth of damage. I was     Luckily it sounds like next door are accepting responsibility and will claim off their house insurance. So hence no new car was brought.

So then, does anyone fancy a meet up soon?  Let us know I could do with some girlie chat.

SPk soon
Nicola xxx


----------



## kara76

nicola

so sorry to hear about your car hun!

well ive been so busy with work and planning my next cycle in nov, i am off to liverpool next month hopfully for an endo biospy for nk cells


----------



## Tan1982

hi ladies how are you all doing? i thought i would pop on here now Ive got 5 minutes while Zak is sleeping, he had his injections too last Wednesday and he screamed the place down i was so upset. he now weighs 11lb 13 and half oz and hes changing everyday, hes started to smile and hes discovered his voice and hands they are always in his mouth and he don't stop taking, hes a good baby i cant complain. Ive got 9 months off altogether and the way i feel at the mo i don't want to go back to work i don't want to leave him, but we need the money. oh well better go hope everone is ok speak soon.

love Tanya & Lil Zak xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicola.t

Where have all you lovely people gone Is there anyone out there?

Whats news then?  Things here are good. Girls are settling down except in the afternoons where they don't seem to sleep for very long thereofre are over tired by bedtime. They are both still gorgeous though and miss their playmates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm ok. Finding mother hood very hard. Its nothing like I expected but then didn't expect twins either! Hahahahahaha . Have been feeling quite down and depressed over the last few weeks. Chris has noticed a huge change in me. So we decided to go and have a chat with the Dr. He wants to keep an eye on me over the next couple of weeks. So I hope things pick up. Do a lot of   and a lot of   and not a lot of  .

Sorry to depress you all.

I hope that everyone is well. Hope to chat to all of you soon.
Nicola xx


----------



## mimi41

Hi nicola.t

Sorry to hear your not feeling well, take advice of doctor and try if you can to get some me time.

Sending you hugs

Michelle40


----------



## kara76

nic

i am sorry you are feeling down, i suppose its so much to adjust to after all the ttc

michelle hiya hun

not much news with me really, apart from writing to AM's to try and gain more ivf funding lol


----------



## nikkij

hi every one

Yep this page has definitely gone quiet of late!

Nicola - Ahh hun, I'm so sorry you haven't been feeling great of late. I think you have done the right thing visiting the doctor, hopefully they will be able to help. Like you said having twins can be soooo difficult, I remember how knackered I was with having just the one. You know if you ever need to have a chat just give me a call .

Kara - Good luck with your letter to Am's.Hope your not working too hard!

Elaine - How are you hunny? Hopefully the hive will be on this week but It will need to finish earlier as I have to pick the twins up from school. How is sir Alfie?

Michelle - Hello hun, how are you? Sorry we still haven't sorted a night out yet, we will get there eventually.

Tanya - Hi ya, how are you and that gorgeous little boy?

Well little miss Darcey is coming on a treat and even better is sleeping longer through the night now which is making life for us so much easier. I feel like were getting back to being a proper couple again as were not so tired  if you know what I mean. 

Well hope every one is well

VChat later

Nikki


----------



## elemnat

Hi all
soz havent been on, but if Alfie see's the computer we have to spend ages looking at tractor clips on youtube!! and by the time to settle down at end of day I havent got any energy to type!!!

We finished Alfie's new bedroom today, it looks great, Alfie LOVES his tractor bed, I'll get some photos loaded on here over next couple of days, nanny & grandad popped up to see it, and Alfie took us each in turn into his bed to ride on the tractor, he couldnt stopped smiling. 

Kara hows your plans going, when's your next tx?

Nicola the twins are just so yummy, and you look fantastic too. 

Nikki Thanks so much for sorting the hall out over the summer, I think I would have lost the plot without meeting up. You're a real star. 

Michelle how's life with you? 

I heard today, that 'the torch' (I'm sure one of you will know where that is, I havent got a clue??!!) anyway, they're going to be showing the sing-a -long version of Mama Mia.......WE HAVE TO SEE IT!!! Just to hear Nicola sing!!!    And that's the place you can take your drinks in, isnt it Nikki   

Well dish washer's just beeped so best go empty it.

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Evening all,

Board's has gone very quiet lately. COme on lets get it back on track!!

Well has everyone had a nice weekend? The girls have been poorly and quite clingy. They have colds and horrible coughs to go with it. And now they have their jabs tomorrow. Poor mites. Going to send Chris in again me thinks.  

Nikki - How's things? When do you and Elaine go to the hive? Might try and pop along.

Elaine - Thanks for visiting the other day. It was lovely to see you and Alfie. Cheered me up a treat. Been feeling a bit better this week, but then there's been lots of people around so not spent much time on my own which helps.  Can't wait to see ppics of Alfie's bedroom. I printed out those pics of you and Alfie in the dog cage today. They're well funny.

Kara - Where've you gone babe? Have you got any days off soon? Fancy a couple of visitors?

Michelle - Hope you are well hun?

Tanya - Hope you are well and Zac too. How old is he?

Girls got weighed last week and they continue to impress the HV. Phoebe weighed in at 12lb 1oz and Maddie at 11lb 13oz. The little piglets.

No other news.
Chat swn
Me xx


----------



## elemnat

NICOLA trust you to let the cat out of bag about the dog cage, was trying to keep that quiet   . Finished at the hive, that was just for the summer, but the Merlins Bridge one is back on this Wednesday, starts at 1.00, in the Emmanuel church as you go up the hill, before the mini roundabout, on the left hand side. Hope you can make it. 

Elaine x


----------



## mimi41

elemnat are you from Haverfordwest, its just to mentioned merlins bridge and that is where i grew up. 

I hope everyone is ok

Michelle


----------



## nikkij

Good evening all!

Well guess who got a full nights sleep last night!!!!!! Yep she slept until 6am, Barry gave her a bottle and she didn't wake until 7.45, we were all a little late getting ready for work but who cares.

Nicola - It would be fab if you could make it to playgroup tomorrow, it's really nice and everyone makes you feel welcome. 

Elaine - Hope to See you there, we haven't caught up in ages- well a week.

Michelle - I live in Haverfordwest, I used to live in Merlins bridge in Venn's close. Thank god I don't have to walk that big hill any more.

Kara - How are you hun?

Tanya - How are you and your little one doing?

Gotta go loads of prep still to do for tomorrow

xx


----------



## mimi41

Nikkij isn't it a small world.  I used to live in the bridge but moved years ago.  I live in letterston now but work in haverfordwest.  We will definitely have to meet up.

Michelle


----------



## kara76

im still about

im off to liverpool tomorrow for an endo biospy to see if i have high levels of nk cells

maybe we should arrange a meet up


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hello ladies am hoping you dont mind me nipping in, not from round here but my dh is gonna be working down here on the chevron plant in Pembroke for about 6 weeks, so have packed our caravan up and come down with him   never been down here b4 we from North Wales, it is such a pretty place to be, wasnt sure if any of you met up or not so thought i would be cheeky n say hello n if you do would any of you mind if i came along  
cheers
Lou


----------



## mimi41

Hi Lou F

Where abouts are you going to stay in the caravan?

Michelle


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hiya Michelle
We are staying in Windmill Hill Farm just outside Pembroke on the Angel road   and OMG is it windy tonight or what     
cheers
Lou


----------



## mimi41

Lou F

Welcome to wales, i wouldn't want to be in a caravan tonight you poor things.

If your bored at all let me know and we will meet for coffee

Michelle


----------



## Lou F ❁

A coffee would be great dh starts work on fri we think they are delayed at mo but as off next week i will have lots of time on my hands !!! 
cheers
lou
x


----------



## mimi41

I'm off to Cardiff monday but meeting another member on monday afternoon in haverfordwest.  You are very welcome to join us.  Pm me and find out where we will be.

Michelle


----------



## Lou F ❁

that would be fab will do.
lou
x


----------



## nicola.t

Quick hello before I pop off to bed,

Nikki - Didn't make it today as you may have noticed. Girls are still full of cold so didn't think it was a good idea. Hopefully next week. I will get in touch with you before hand to confirm time, etc.

Elaine - How is Alfie enjoying his room? Hoppe he is enjoying it.  Can you give me more details about swimming lessons. Cost. etc? would love to take the girls as long as I can rope Chris or my mum in.

Kara - good luck for tomorrow babe. 

Michelle - You have a good idea meeting up. We should all meet up. Its been ages since Elaine, Nikki, Kara and I have met. And now there are more of us.

Lou - Am not envying you being in a caravan at the mo. Welcome to our thread. There are a few mad ones here (Elaine) but pay no attention to her!!!!!!!!!!! Would love to meet up anytime you're at a loose end. As long as you don't mind my girls tagging along aswell.

Right off to bed. Hopefully Maddie and Phoebe will sleep till about 6am. 

Night Night!!
xx


----------



## elemnat

I was fine, quite sane before I came to Wales and met NICOLA!!! Honest!!

Well cant write much as a certain young man is shouting 'TRACTORS' in my ear   . off to Cardiff tomorrow for the weekend, we gave up trying to think of something to do here for my birthday so off to the city, yippee. Giving potty training a go on Sunday or Monday which I'm sure will be fun.


Big hi to all, sorry short & sweet, Nic I'll tell u[ [[more about swimming when next on.

elaine Plus helpful Alfie


----------



## nikkij

Oh my God Elaine, have we missed your Birthday?  

If we have your in very big trouble  . On a happier note we will definitely have to go out now to celebrate!

Well I'm off home tomorrow for a week, and can't wait!

Nicola - I hope your gorgeous little girls are better soon.

Kara - Hope all went well today  

Lou - I hope this weather improves for you hunny.

To every one else - hope your all doing ok, I'm looking forward to us all getting together for our meet up soon.

Gotta go loads of packing to do.

xxxx


----------



## kara76

nic i saw your pics on face book

your girls are beautiful

sorry im being such a crap friend

the biospy went well hurt though now i just wait 4 weeks for the results


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hello from a wet Pembroke !!!
Just wanted to say thanks for the lovely welcome  
Michelle and Kara thanks for today i really enjoyed it and looking forward to next week,
lol
Lou
xx


----------



## mimi41

I really enjoyed our 3 hour chat aswell, they will be banning me from vincent davies before long.  I always stay a long time.

I'm glad you enjoyed yourself and say hi to Al i feel like i know him after today

Michelle


----------



## kara76

cheers girl

i always like a good chat and its so good to have understanding


----------



## nicola.t

Evening one and all,

Do I see that people have met and no invite came this way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?    

Anyway, how are we all? What a beautiful weekend we have had weather wise. Is everyone well? We're all good this end. The girls had their 2nd lot of jabs last Thursday and I was brave enough to take them in myself. Heart breaking or what. Chris said it was worse being out in the waiting room though.
The girls are growing so quickly and have healthy appetites. Out of curiosity, how much should they be drinking a day of milk? Maddie is drinking 8oz feeds and Phoebe 7oz 4/5 times a day. just seems a lot of milk to be having. They have their last bottle at about 7pm them generally sleep until 7am.

We have had quite a few laughs out of the girls over the last couple of weeks. It is so lovely to hear that.

Nikki/Elaine: You guys going to playgroup this week? I may well tag along if thats ok? but will have to meet you somewhere cause I hate going to new places where I don't know anyone.

Kara: How are you babe? I really wish we could meet up? It'll be great to catch up. It's been so long.

Please keep pin touch guys. I feel so far away from everyone, being out in the bronks.

See ya soon (hopefully)
Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

Hey Nicolaplaygroup on this weekend, just txt me when you've parked up and I'll come and help carry the girls in.  

I didnt get an invite either, was it something I said    

Just a quickie tonight, had busy busy day. Alfie went to a party at Pirate Petes, didnt want to stay in the baby  section, had to follow the big boys, gosh that boy is a handful at times  

Hope everybody's ok, will chat more tomorrow at a sensible time, (I know its only 10.30 but feels like 3 in the morning!!!)

Elaine x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

im having a tricky time at the moment, i might need an op to remove my clipped tube and in all honestly i feel a bit in pieces and yeah after 3 and half years of pretty much non stop treatment, im sad


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

Hope your ok, when will you know if you need to have the op, I know how down you must feel after all the time you have been receiving treatment - but hopefully once you have had the op, you will find yourself Pregnant     
Here's lot of hugs in the meantime.   

take care

crazybabe
xxx


----------



## kara76

i should know next thursday at my clinic appointment


----------



## nikkij

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok.

Just to let you know whats been happening here. On Tuesday we got a natural BFP! To say we were shocked was an understatement. On Thursday I bag to bleed which was on and off until Friday. On Saturday night I has the most horrendous pains and bled really badly, as you can imagine I thought it was all over then. 
We went for a scan yesterday morning and it was found I had been carrying twins but only one heart beat could now been seen but the sac was very irregular and they thought there may be a good chance this baby may not survive too  .
On seeing the doctor she was a little more optimistic and felt that the sac/blood from the other baby could be causing pressure on to the baby causing the funny shape of the sac and the fact we had a heart beat was most important. I go back for another scan next week so fingers crossed.

Just want to say a massive thankyou to Elaine and Nic for their support - It's so awful living so far away from my family at times like this but you girls have been a tower of strength for me.xx

Hope you guys are all ok though.
xxx


----------



## kara76

omg

tears are falling, i so hope this works out for you. I can understand your feeling all too well


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Nikki

OMG what wonderful news for you both    I hope all goes well for you, you must be still in shock, words cannot express how happy I am for you both.

Good Luck and get plenty of rest now, keep me updated won't you.

Love

crazybabe
xxxx


----------



## nicola.t

Evening all,

Nikki - I hoppe you are resting up now. If not, we'll all be round making sure you are glued to your sofa with your feet up. As I said to you on the phone the other night. We are all very special to have have found one another. I know without any of you on here I would not have got through the last 2years. And its reassuring to know that you are here to advise/support whilst my girls are growing up.

Kara - Wishing you loads of luck with the test results on Thursday. 

Got my girls weighed yesterday. Phoebe now weighs 13lb 15oz and Maddie weighs 14lb 3oz. Both doing really well. Phoebe is being referred to physio for her flat head as its getting worse. So before it gets too bad I want it sorted. Also going to take Maddie to cranio osteopath as she never really seems content and is suchan unsettled sleeper.

Girls had their first swimming encounter last week. Phoebe loved it. Maddie was a little unsure and don't know if its related but since then she has hated the bath.

Anyway, not much else to report.
Take care everyone.
Nicola


----------



## kara76

nic are you feeling better mate, how do you manage swimming with 2


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kara

Just wanted to wisk you good luck for consultant tomorrow, hope it all goes well   

take care

crazybabe


----------



## kara76

aww thanks hun


----------



## nikkij

Hi girls 
I'm just letting you now our sad news, we found out yesterday that we have lost the second twin  .I am absolutely devastated but with having a 15 month old I'm just having to put a brave face on it until she is in bed as we don't want her to see us upset.
Not sure when I'll be back on here but wanted to wish you all well with your own treatments.

take care all

Nikki
x


----------



## mimi41

Nikkij

I am so sorry for your loss.  

Michelle


----------



## kara76

nikki

i am so so sorry

take time, cry, scream and do what you need to do


----------



## jessfiveash

Nikki  
so sorry to hear you loss


----------



## elemnat

well where is everybody??

Been a bit mad here, quick dash home to Plymouth, eldest daughter just been  a nightmare time with stupid EX boyfriend. MEN!!! but all sorted, I hope  

Alfie now a real monster, terrible 2's early I think. All good fun?!?!?

Love to all.

elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

Well hi there stranger,

Hope everything is now sorted with your daughter and her EX!!!! What else is news from the village then?
How is Sir Alfie? Bet he's as good as gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Phoebe and Maddie are little minxes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Phoebe has gone to waking in the night (SEVERAL TIMES) and is back in moses basket inside cot. Where as Maddie loves her cot. Big girls now!! Both have had quite nasty chesty coughs. But seem to be over the worst now. Hate them being poorly.

They had their final jabs a couple of weeks ago and were not happy chappies after this event. Neither were mum and dad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't think of any other news, apart from still haven't got car sorted from damage done by next door 3 months ago. His insurance company are being right **********************. Have had right go at them.

Please can we all meet soon.
Bye for now
Nicola


----------



## kara76

im still here

waiting and wondering when my next go will be

im waiting for an op and then i can start again with high dose steriods due to elevated nk cells

sorry for being rubbish


----------



## elemnat

Kara you're not rubbish, we all have life's to live too, and sometimes you need time away from thinking and talking tx, and babies.

Nic well up for a meet. Always need one, especially when i get back from Plymouth. 

How about next Monday?? I'll get hold of Nikki and see what she's up to, if you need to get out of the house we can meet at mine. At the mo, its a nightmare taking Alfie out for a coffee, as he gets bored sat in highchair and starts hurling things across the room, usually his aim is pretty good and manages to hit somebody   
Kara if your not working on Monday, you're very welcome to join us.

Managed to get Alfie asleep in bed by 7.30 tonight, bound to pay for it later, but hopefully he'll sleep all night  

Well short & sweet tonight. catch you all later

elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

you still online missy?


----------



## kara76

im working on monday

im always bloody working lol


----------



## nicola.t

Bloody hell woman...... Maybe we should desend upon you in work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seems thats the on;y way we're going to see you.

Think I saw you passing in your car the other week in Narbeth. You have a very loud car!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Elaine - guess you weren't still on line last night, despite it say ing you were. Hope your daughter is ok.

I am well tired tonight so going to make it short and sweet.

Hope everyone is fine and dandy.
Chat to you all soon
Nicola


----------



## elemnat

all gone very quiet on here, so where is everybody??  

Karawhats going on with you at the mo?? 

NicI'll see you tomorrow, 

Nikki doubt if you'll read this, but if you do.......hi. See you during the week, I'm sure. lookout for that man.....as he knows a lady who loves chocolates, and my goodness the things she does to get a box is unbelieveable!!  

We've just had a really bad week, Alfie was really poorly, temp just over 100, off food. Then Sean got lighter version, i just felt pants and didnt want to eat. but all ok now thankfully.

gosh hasnt it gone cold, but then it is WINTER!! what do we expect?? 
how's everybody xmas shopping going, done most of mine in Plymouth end of Oct, and we're down there again mid Dec for 2 days, (just to have my hair done!) and we'll finish off then. 
Alfie bumped into Santa in Swansea, and screamed the place down   

well better get some housework done, earn my keep   

Love to all Elaine x


----------



## kara76

me i am just waiting for an op, should be march time

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FUNDINGIVF/

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/endhfeatax/#detail

could you all sign these please

well i hope everyone is well and if looking forward to crimbo, another babyless one for me boo boo


----------



## nicola.t

Hi everyone,

Still here.... plodding onwards!!!
Nikki and elaine - it was lovely to see you both yesterday.Alfie and Darcey have changed soooooooooooo much, and are so adorable! We need to it more regularly. I'll come to town next time.

Kara - babe, your time will come, I know it. I know its hard. I remember our chats last year. I haven't forgotten what its like. Would lopve to catch up properly if you fancy meeting up. we could come up your end if wanted to.

Well I am pooped. Maddie's tooth still hasn't made an appearance and is playing her up. Am up quite a few times in the night with her. Phoebe (touch wood ) is sleeping well. Am hoping for a better night tonight    

Well not much else to report this end.
Speak to you all soon
Nicola xxx


----------



## muminthemaking

Hi girls, can I join
A little about myself. Currently living in Scarborough, moving to H'west in feb/march. DH laready working down there, I'm a midwife so finding work in that area a little difficult at the moment. DH had a VR in feb this year which hasn't worked so looks like we'll be doing icsi, not sure where just yet, need to kick dh's butt into gear and get registered with a GP so we can get the ball rolling.

Would be great to meet up with people when next down, just got back yesterday, if I'd have been a bit more organised I'd have been in touch before this x


----------



## mimi41

Hi auntie kerry

Welcome, when you move down here we will have a meet up.

Cardiff is an excellent place to start tx but some good reports about swansea to

Take care

Michelle


----------



## elemnat

auntie-kerry, and a big WELCOME. 

I moved here from Plymouth 2 years ago, due to dp's job too, (the things we do for our men!!) a month before our son was born. We had tx in Plymouth, ICSI and luckily worked on the first attempt. Couple of the girls on here had tx in Swansea. I'm sure they'll tell you more about it.

Be great to meet up when you're here. So let us know when you've arrived, and we'll arrange a meet. 

Well Alfie has a MASSIVE bruise on his forehead, he's become a climber, and fell from the top of the sofa, went down the back, hitting his head on the radiator before hitting the wooden floor, the lump was huge at first, but went down fairly quick, but what a bruise!!! But i'm sure he'll be back up on the top of the sofa tomorrow   

Have to vacate to the bedroom and try to finish the wrapping, so grab a glass of wine on the way to keep me going.   

Love to all

Elaine x


----------



## nicola.t

HoHoHo.... Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!!

How are we all? Are we all ready for Father Christmas? I am really excited.... More so cause I finally feel complete with my family. Hope you've all been good this year.

Auntie Kerry - Welcome to the thread. We're all a really nice bunch on here, honest despite what Elain may say!!! I had treatment at Swansea and so did Nikki. I can highly recomend there. Its a small clinic and the nurses are lovely. I had IVF and ended up with two beautiful daughters. My friend has just had ICSI there and is pregnant with twins after first attempt. Was originally with Cardiff on NHS waiting list but self funded 3 of my treatments in the end and one NHS. (2iui and 2ivfs).
Next time you're down this way let us all know and we'll all meet up.

Elaine - Ouch!!!!!!! to poor Alfie. Give him a big kiss from me and the girls.


Anyway, best go start running bath for the girls. They are currently watching In the Night garden. A godsend at this time of night!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is well. Bye Bye for now.

Nicola xx


----------



## elemnat

evening all

Well Alfie and Darcey had another encounter with that bearded man in the red get-up today, went alot better than the first encounter.  

Alfie will only let me wash his face if I tell him the girls wont kiss him with a dirty face, when I then ask him who gives him kisses his reply is always NIKNIK  & Darcey!!! 

Well bit of news from me.......was offered a job yesterday, med receptionist at my docs!!! And yes I've accepted, god help them all. Will I turn into one of those doc receptionist that are like monsters, No comments please NIC!!! 

Seans in bed, had a session (no not what you think......a drinkin one!!) after work, dropped him to Milford at lunch time, but he was back by 6.30!!! cant handle it anymore, if only I had the chance to try    But in the new year girls we really must get together. 

Nikki......dont know if you'll get chance to read this before your trip back home, but have a safe journey, have a great time and see you when you're back. 

Nicola those 2 lovely lasses of yours have grown again, must be that grub they're tucking into. Chris looked well the other day. Give the girls a hug from me & Alfie 

Not sure if I'll get on again before xmas, as down to Cardiff MOn-Tuesday, Em & Nat are up Weds then its time for HO HO HO, so MERRY XMas to you all, and may all your dreams come true in the new year.

Elaine x


----------



## sarahmonty

Hi im from pembroke, been trying to conceive for 7 years now this is wht i ve had done so far:

september 2009:Blood tests for 3 months (found dnt ovulate regulary)
January 2010: Hsg (which failed)
march 2010: Lap and dye (showed my right tube was unrepairable and left blocked)
June 2010: Had operation to try to reopen left tube (op was successfull)
June till december 2010: Started clomid 50mg ( all rounds failed out of 6)
December 2010:Repeat hsg (failed as couldnt get a seal on cervix)
January 2011:scan of abdomen to see if tube remained clear ( everything looked ok)
January 2011: appointment to dicharge me frm treatment as they had done everything they could and if nothing happens in 2 years then think about egg shareing our ivf, doctor couldnt give a definate answear if tube remained our not as i had all my funding on nhs for treatment so he couldnt give me a repeat lap and dye as was not aloowed. ( But this would of give a definate answear if my tube was reopened successfully our not so mad  )


----------

